# Official UEFA Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread 10/11



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The adventures of the big boys in Europe, and Liverpool.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

low blow Benny. Good to see N'Gog get on the scorers sheet in consecutive Europa league games, even though they weren't a great side.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

F.U Benny. 

N'Gog should of had about 5 goals this morning. The whole team should of scored about 10+ in total. So many chances created. 

Trabzonspor is next. Home first, away second.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Trabzonspor is a solid club. Should be tough matches.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I read earlier that Defoe think Spurs will do better in Europe than Arsenal this season....that guy's on crack.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just want one Champions League title. Just one *tears*


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Young Boys are ripping Spurs apart.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I can't help but laugh my ass off at spurs completely bottled it, damn they are getting whooped.

Bassong get's one back


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

this is fun to watch.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

just1988 said:


> I read earlier that Defoe think Spurs will do better in Europe than Arsenal this season....that guy's on crack.


Wow....I just had to quote myself. 3-1 down against Young Boys Bern, what are Spurs playin at!?


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

3-2. If Young Boys don't score in the 2nd leg, I'm sure Spurs will qualify.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Second leg is going to be a fun watch, Spurs should have enough, but a painful exist wouldn't be out of the question.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The Russian sucks for most of the match, and then fires home a cracker. Unreal.

Also, some of the Spurs supporters attending did something stupid-funny. Shaking the cage barrier ... while down a goal. Brilliant Spurs fans, brilliant.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

The_Nexus said:


> Cant wait for Thursday.
> My team Motherwell plays at Odense from Denmark.
> If we get through this tie, could earn us up to £2m which for a club our size is like our budget for a good few seasons.


I hope Motherwell get through, it's about time more Scottish sides progress further in the cups.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Of course beeing a dane i dont hope that Motherwell will get through, but that last second goal against OB, did help them. I really hope and think that OB will win in Scotland

Now on to the important stuff. My team Brøndby IF won against Sporting Lissabon 2-0 in Lissabon. I cant freaking believe it, i was just hoping for a goal and then they win 2-0. Now they just have to Finish them off at home


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

just1988 said:


> I hope Motherwell get through, it's about time more Scottish sides progress further in the cups.


Agreed, I didn't see the game since I was at Parkhead, but I heard the 'Well gave a great account of themselves, especially after going down to 10.

Dissapointed by Celtic, absolutely battered them in the first half but didn't play with the same urgency in the second.

Tie should be over, but we always have to do it the hard way...


----------



## NeeLy (Feb 5, 2009)

From what i read, Motherwell played well, should be a good one at Fir Park next week.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Motherwell did okay from what i saw, but they didnt impress and OB was clearly the better team although they had some problems in their defence. Motherwell needs to shut down Djemba-Djemba and Utaka if they want to go through.....which they wont


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

The last minute goal for Motherwell is certainly an obvious bonus but i still don't see them going threw. Outside the old firm their is really zero hope in europe for Scottish football. 

Tottenham 2nd leg is really crucial for their season imo. For them to go out the Champions league just now would ruin their league form as well. Looking foward too the draw next week, not to bothered who we get but would like to see Spartak Moscow and Man Utd.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Pazzini's volley ... magnificent. 

Sampdoria is bringing it to Werder.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Don't know who else is watching but the Sampdoria and Werder Bremen got interesting. Two balls in the box and two goals for Samdoria. As things stand Sampdoria advance on away goals I think. Interesting game.

EDIT- Woo, someones watching.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Samdoria and Bremen are heading to extra time now. Bremen scored in injury time of the second half to tie the fixture up.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Damn Werder Bremen vs Sampdoria was a good match. Partizan Beograd defeated Anderlecht which is great for Danish Football, since FC Copenhagen, if they defeat Rosenbord is 3rd seed


----------



## phenommkd (Nov 22, 2009)

Fuck yea after 8-9 long years Partizan are back with the big boys in CL. Great effort and solid away performance to qualify for the groups.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Spurs look to be in it. Don't see Young Boys coming back now.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Here are the all 4 Pots for the Champions League group stage draw, no team from same pot can be drawn into same group or from same country, just incase anybody didnt already know.

Pot 1 - Lyon, AC Milan, Chelsea, Inter Milan, Arsenal, Bayern Munich, Manchester United & Barcalona
Pot 2 - Werder Bremen, Real Madrid, Roma, Donestsk, Benfica, Valencia, Marseille & Panathinaikos
Pot 3 - Rangers, Spurs, Ajax, Copenhagen, Basel, Schalke, Spartak Moscow & Braga
Pot 4 - Hapoel, Twente, Rubin, Auxerre, Bursaspor, Cluj, Zilina & Partizan

Draw for Group Stage is tomorrow at between 4:30PM-6:30PM be shown for UK viewiers on Sky Sports News, really looking forward to it.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Never send a (young) boy to do a man's work. Ah well, atleast we're still in with a chance of eliminating Spurs


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So relieved Spurs got through to the group stage. After last week I thought they might miss out.

Looking at those pots, I hope to god they get Lyon & Panathanikos from pots 1 & 2. Real Madrid under Jose Mourinho in pot 2 is going to be interesting for sure. I'd hate an English team to get them, especially Spurs. I don't think Spurs have too much to worry about against the majority of the teams in the second pot other than Real or Roma really. Marseille, Benfica & Bremen aren't bad sides but Spurs can compete with them.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

We have a danish team in Champions League once again, and for the first time it is 3rd seed (You might be laughing, but its big for us) Although i hate FC Copenhagen it benefits the whole league, and helps on the UEFA-Rankings.

Dream Group:

Barcelona
Marseille
Copenhagen
Twente

Horror Group:

Bayern Munich
Real Madrid
Copenhagen
Rubin


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

CL Draw starting now. Can't wait to see who gets Madrid.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's my dream group...

Arsenal
Basel
Panathinkos
Zilina


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

ugh, that perma-tanned bollocks lineker is helping to present this. his face annoys me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I bet death is faster than this...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Good luck Spurs. Inter and Bremen.

Chelsea so far have Marseille and and Spartak Moskva. I know nothing about either.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Group A: Inter Milan - Bremen - Spurs - Twente
Group B: Lyon - Benfica - Schalke - Hapoel Tel Aviv
Group C: Manchester United - Valencia - Rangers - Bursaspor 
Group D: Barcalona - Panathinaikos - Kobenhavn - Rubin 
Group E: Bayern Munich - Roma - Basel - Cluj
Group F: Chelsea - Marseille - Spartak Moscow - Zilina
Group G: AC Milan - Real Madrid - Ajax - Auxerre
Group H: Arsenal - Donetsk - Braga - Partizan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Group A
Inter Milan
Werder Bremen
Tottenham
FC Twente

Group B
Lyon
Benfica
Schalke
Hapoel Tel Aviv

Group C
Manchester United
Valencia
Rangers
Bursaspor

Group D
FC Barcelona
Panathinaikos
Copenhagen
Rubin Kazan

Group E
Bayern Munich
Roma
Basel
Cluj

Group F
Chelsea
Marseille
Spartak Moscow
Zilina

Group G
AC Milan
Real Madrid
Ajax
Auxerre

Group H
Arsenal
Shakhtar Donetsk
Braga
Partizan Belgrade

Edit: Beaten to it. We should get through our group, hopefully along with Marseille.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

group c: man united, valencia, rangers, bursaspor

group f: chelsea, marseille, spartak moscow, msk zilina

group g: arsenal, shaktar donetsk, braga, fk partizan

group a: inter, werder bremen, spurs, fc twente

group g (of death?): ac milan, real madrid, ajax, auxerre


edit: a few of us had the same idea


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Group G is the group of death. Hopefully Madrid have trouble getting out.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Group A - Inter, Bremen, Spurs, FC Twente
Group B - Lyon, Benfica, Schalke, Tel-Aviv
Group C - Man Utd, Valencia, Rangers, Bursaspor
Group D - Barcelona, Panathinaikos, Copenhagen, Rubin
Group E - Bayern, Roma, Basel, CFR Cluj
Group F - Chelsea, Marseille, Spartak Moscow, MSK Zilina
Group G - AC Milan, Real Madrid, Ajax, Auxerre
Group H - Arsenal, Shakhtar, Braga, Partizan

Group A and G are certainly the toughest groups this year.

EDIT: :lmao alot of us did the same thing.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Group G is the group of death. Hopefully Madrid have trouble getting out.


would be hilarious if they got knocked out  barcelona have probably the easiest group in CL history. Spurs will find it hard to get out of that group.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I hope we travel to Scotland and destroy Rangers. Duluded fans up there, championship quality team playing in Europe is wrong.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Thoughts on our group, think its alright actually, an away trip to Turkey though will be annoying, think still go through as the group winners. Spurs can beat Twente home and away imo, and they can play Bremen home and away in 4-4-2 as Bremen play same open way, so SPurs do have a chance of finishing 2nd at least, Group B is really open for top 2 spots, Barcalona to go through easily in Group D. Bayern & Roma will be top 2 in Group E, Group F wil end Chelsea & Marseille going through, Group G could be very tight, think Real Madrid finish top and have odd feeling Ajax maybe finishing 2nd, Group H, easy home games for Arsenal but away trips to Braga & Donetsk will be tough for them, think Arsenal & Donetsk will go into last 16.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Half of the teams in the Champions League are Championship level.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

United have got an ok group, valencia should be easier than usual after villa and silva have left, rangers is normally a difficult game especially away. Turkey is always a difficult place to go because of the atmosphere over there.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Well i am part happy, part unhappy. I am happy that i get to see Barcelona play, but i am unhappy because Copenhager drew the worst team possible in Seed 4: Rubin Kazan.

I dont think they will advance, but i hope they will deliver enough to place 3rd in the group, because Panatinaikos is not that bad of an opponent for Copenhagen.

Copenhagen has a slim chance to be 2nd, so lets go CPH


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

God, my team (Werder Bremen) has a tough, tough group. We could beat Enschede and Spurs, but I'm not that sure about Inter. God, that should be tense.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gin said:


> God, my team (Werder Bremen) has a tough, tough group. We could beat Enschede and Spurs, but I'm not that sure about Inter. God, that should be tense.


i wouldnt be so sure about beating spurs, they have a good team this year. Spurs on their day can beat anyone, as seen last season when they outclassed chelsea. I reckon spurs will get through to the second round, if they have defoe, bale and crouch playing well


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Happy with our group (Chelsea) - going out to Russia isn't ideal but it's definitely a winnable group. 

AC Milan and Real Madrid in one group is pretty interesting as long as they aren't both through by the time they play (The second time around)

Spuds have a very tough group but tbh I don't think it fazes them that much, they'll give it there all regardless and they deserve it


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Look out Manchester; the Rangers fans are coming back!

Would love Rubin Kazan to win at the Nou Camp again like they did last year, but Barca should walk that group with Panathanikos & Copenhagen.

United, Chelsea & Arsenal should breeze through too. I hope to god Eduardo doesn't score against Arsenal though and cost them some points along the way.

Tottenham's group could've been worse with Real or Roma as a potential second seed. Bremen are definitely beatable, and even Inter will get a tough time at White Hart Lane. If the likes of Bale, Modric & Lennon turn it on, I fancy Spurs to trouble anyone home or away. They can't afford to take their inconsistent away form in to the Champions League like they did in their first leg against Young Boys. I'm hopeful for them though.

Real wil cruise their group. Mourinho will tighten them up and Milan are nowhere near the force they used to be. Ajax aren't a great side either. They only just sneaked in to the group stages by edging past a very average side.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Fuck yeah, Barça will go through easily.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so we're going to see Jamie1 vs Role Model/Enigma/Monster etc


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Group A - *Inter*, Bremen, *Spurs*, FC Twente
Group B - *Lyon*, Benfica, *Schalke*, Tel-Aviv
Group C - *Man Utd*, Valencia, Rangers, *Bursaspor*
Group D - *Barcelona, Panathinaikos,* Copenhagen, Rubin
Group E - *Bayern, Roma,* Basel, CFR Cluj
Group F - *Chelsea, Marseille,* Spartak Moscow, MSK Zilina
Group G - AC Milan, *Real Madrid*, Ajax, *Auxerre*
Group H - *Arsenal*, Shakhtar, *Braga*, Partizan

Very pleased with the draw again. Arsenal are so due for a horrible draw....but that's next year, so watev. 

I was hoping Real would get stuck with an English side. Milan again ... boring.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Your saying Milan won't get through? Idk who Auxerre is to be honest though.

I think Spurs can come out of the group, that group is gonna be interesting.

Here's mine.

Group A - *Inter*, Bremen, *Spurs*, FC Twente
Group B - *Lyon*, Benfica, *Schalke*, Tel-Aviv
Group C - *Man Utd*, Valencia, *Rangers*, Bursaspor
Group D - *Barcelona*, Panathinaikos, Copenhagen, *Rubin*
Group E - *Bayern*, *Roma*, Basel, CFR Cluj
Group F - *Chelsea*, *Marseille*, Spartak Moscow, MSK Zilina
Group G - *AC Milan*, *Real Madrid*, Ajax, Auxerre
Group H - *Arsenal*, *Shakhtar*, Braga, Partizan


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

King Kenny said:


> so we're going to see Jamie1 vs. Role Model/Enigma/Monster etc


Of course not...*sharpens knife* I kid 

I know silly to predict this things now, but think I’ll give it a go.

Group A - 

1. Inter
2. Spurs
3. Bremen
4. Twente

Think Inter will finish top & Twente bottom, I just wasn’t sure on 2nd & 3rd, I think both Bremen & Spurs will play an open 4-4-2 shape which will hinder them in games, but should make for some cracking games, I’m going to go with Harry's Spurs finishing 2nd but only just. 

Group B - 

Lyon
Benfica
Schalke 
Hapoel

Such an open group, wouldn't like to go away to any teams from this groups, only thing I am mostly sure on is Hapoel will finish last, think Lyon will edge it for 1st place and Benfica to just nick 2nd from Schalke, oh with Benfica in UCL I get to see alot more of Fabio Coentrão at LB now. 

Group C - 

1. Man Utd
2. Valencia
3. Rangers
4. Bursaspor

Sorry Jamie1, I think it be tight as heck for 2nd/3rd but think Valencia have bit more about them then Rangers do and Rangers still need to get there away form sorted out imo, although Valencia have lost Villa & Silva they still have Mata & Banega there, 2 awesome players and I think the buy of Soldado from Getafe may turn out to be one best buys of the summer, Bursaspor finish 4th and think were finish 1st.

Group D -

1. Barcelona
2. Panathinaikos 
3. Rubin
4. Copenhagen

Barca finishing top is a given imho, then its a mystery for 2nd, I see Panathinaikos finishing 2nd as they have bit more about them then Rubin & Copenhagen, think Rubin have a tighter defense but not alot to offer up front, then Copenhagen finishing bottom, be very close though from 2nd to 4th. 

Group E - 

1. Bayern
2. Roma
3. Cluj
4. Basel

Bayern & Roma will go through, Bayern finish 1st and Roma 2nd, not sure on 3rd & 4th though, last time I saw Cluj in Champions League, they were actually pretty impressive and did beat Roma 2-1 in Rome, so give them nod for 3rd and Basel 4th.


Group F - 

1. Chelsea
2. Marseille
3. Spartak Moscow
4. Zilina

Think both Zilina & Spartak Moscow will be an annoyance rather then a problem as away trips go, but think Chelsea & Marseille will be good enough for both home & away, and Chelsea be to good for Marseille hence why think Chelsea go through as leaders and Marseille runners up. 

Group G -

1. Real Madrid
2. Ajax
3. AC Milan
4. Auxerre

Maybe can be called the group of death, think Jose will tighten Real Madrid up and they get through the group as winners, then be between AC Milan & Ajax for 2nd, think Ajax will just edge it, AC Milan are not the force they once were and apart from Pato they look very one paced at times and lack a cutting edge, think when Ajax attack they can cut through times very well and Suarez is a great finisher and i'm looking forward to seeing him in UCL, think Auxerre will be tough opponents when teams travel to France to face them.

Group H -

1. Arsenal
2. Donetsk
3. Braga
4. Partizan

Can only see Arsenal finishing top, think away trips to Braga, Donetsk & even Partizan to a point as well will be tougher then most people may think, don't think Partizan will offer very much and go out finishing bottom, Braga & Donetsk alot tougher to call for 2nd, was really impressed by Braga against Sevilla, and I think Donetsk actually do have a good team as well, think Donetsk will just grab 2nd come December.

Feel free to disagree with me but can see all group games being very tight, and the battle for 2nd in most groups could go either way for teams, good luck to all teams involved though, really can't wait for it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Your saying Milan won't get through? Idk who Auxerre is to be honest though.


Auxerre are quite a well known team, they shouldnt be underestimated IMO. I seem to remember a few years ago they beat arsenal at highbury


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Am I the only one dreaming of an extremley unlikley Arsenal v Spurs final at Wembley?


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Well my team (Brøndby) is out. Lost 3-2 to Lissabon over 2 games. On the possitive side OB defeated Motherwell, so we have them through in the 3rd seed. If FCK and OB delivers, then Denmark can end up with a Danish Team in the ChL Group Stages every year, and that would be........AWESOME


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Forgot all about this.

*Group A:* Juventus, *MANCHESTER CITY*, Salzburg, Lech Posnan
*Group B:* Atletico Madrid, Bayer Leverkusen, Rosenborg, Thessaloniki
*Group C:* Sporting, Lille, Levski Sofia, Gent
*Group D:* Villarreal, Club Brugge, Dinamo Zagreb, PAOK
*Group E:* AZ Alkmaar, Dynamo Kiev, BATE Borisov, FC Sheriff
*Group F:* CSKA Moscow, Palermo, Sparta Prague, Lausanne-Sport
*Group G:* Zenit St Peterburg, Anderlecht, AEK Athens, Hadjuk Split
*Group H:* VfB Stuttgart, Getafe, Odense BK, Young Boys
*Group I:* PSV Eindhoven, Sampdoria, FC Metalist Kharkiv, Debreceni
*Group J:* Sevilla, Paris St Germain, Borussia Dortmund, Karpaty Lviv
*Group K:* *LIVERPOOL*, Steaua Bucharest, Napoli, FC Utretcht
*Group L:* FC Porto, Besiktas, CSKA Sofia, Rapid Vienna

Liverpool/Napoli & Juve/Citeh excites me, and there are some good competitive groups in there.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm happy with that group. Also, kind of glad we got Napoli.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

VfB Stuttgart, Getafe, Odense BK, Young Boys

Not a great group for OB, but they can gather some points against Young Boys and may suprise both Getafe and Stuttgart. They should end up 3rd, but i hope they will finish 2nd


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

12 groups? 48 fucking teams? no wonder why nobody is interested in the thing.
the competition is the footballing equivalent of the royal rumble, a gigantic cluster-fuck of european footballs mid-carders (with one or two exceptions)


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I actually think the Europa League has some good groups this season, but then again maybe its because my Hajduk Split for once have qualified for a damn European tournament  Of course I think some of the big teams won't take it too seriously though


My CL predictions (top 2 in bold, italics for the 3rd place team who will go to the EL)
Group A - *Inter*, _Bremen_, *Spurs*, FC Twente
Group B - *Lyon, Benfica*, _Schalke_, Tel-Aviv
Group C - *Man Utd*, *Valencia*, _Rangers_, Bursaspor
Group D - *Barcelona*, *Panathinaikos*, Copenhagen, _Rubin_
Group E - *Bayern*, *Roma*, _Basel_, CFR Cluj
Group F - *Chelsea*, *Marseille*, _Spartak Moscow_, MSK Zilina
Group G - *AC Milan*, *Real Madrid*, _Ajax_, Auxerre
Group H - *Arsenal*, *Shakhtar*, _Braga_, Partizan


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Rangers fans heading back to Manchester? I expect a warm welcome. Surprised at the amount of people predicting ourselves to finish 3rd. I'll be the first to say, i'd be surprised if we stay in europe after christmas. Don't see us picking up anything against Man Utd home or away except from maybe a few arrests. Valencia still have a number of quality players despite selling their two best and don't know anything about this other side.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Why is everyone saying Spuds over Bremen?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

St. Stephen said:


> Why is everyone saying Spuds over Bremen?


I think it will be tight between both personally, as both Bremen & Spurs will play an open 4-4-2, Bremen are not great away from home and there defense sometimes goes missing a bit more then Spurs defense will. I think Spurs have bit more about them then Bremen do, again think be very close, but thats just my opinion. 

As funny as it sounds i think Inter Milan are very gettable out wide this season, Rafa seems to be playing Inter Milan very narrow at times and Maicon for whatever reason isnt going forward from RB as much so far this season to give them any width, if thats because his not yet 100% match fit or that's Rafa tactics i don't honestly know, but the wide players of Marin for Bremen, Bryan Ruiz of FC Twente & Lennon/Bale for Spurs might have very good games against Inter.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

The Monster said:


> I think it will be tight between both personally, as both Bremen & Spurs will play an open 4-4-2, *Bremen are not great away from home* and there defense sometimes goes missing a bit more then Spurs defense will. I think Spurs have bit more about them then Bremen do, again think be very close, but thats just my opinion.


God it is funny when people talk about teams they know fuck all about and get shown up with a stupid comment like that. No team got more points away from home in the Bundesliga last season than Werder.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Had a check into getting tickets in the Rangers end for the United game but moreorless impossible. Typed it into google to check about tickets in the United end but don't know if they're fake websites or not. Anyone encountered these?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Bouma said:


> God it is funny when people talk about teams they know fuck all about and get shown up with a stupid comment like that. No team got more points away from home in the Bundesliga last season than Werder.


I meant there defense is not great away from home mate, I didn’t mean there poor away from home full stop so hence there lose I simply meant to state I think they play an open game and that will hinder them in away games in Europe as when I’ve watched them, they played a very open style of match, and teams will exploit that imo, that’s all I meant. I’m sorry if my post was misleading and I should have made that point much clearer in my last post. 

I don’t watch a ton of football around Europe so my knowledge on Bremen as a whole would be hit and miss, I don't deny that. All I meant was that I think Bremen will play an open game in Europe and it may cost them in away games, in hindsight I should of said "Bremen are not great away from home *because imo* there defense sometimes goes missing a bit more then Spurs defense will". It was a simple mistake on my part and from now on I will try to make my posts a lot clearer on future occasions. Also this lead me into learning something new which was Bremen grabbed more points away from home last season then any other team, so there you go.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Really looking foward to the game tonight, just hoping we can keep the score down. Looking foward though to hearing from all the idiots in here slating the way we will play, defensive. Playing to your strengths isn't something some people seem to notice in this thread. 

Jose Mourinho has done the same every team he has went too but has more quality players, it's the only diffrence.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rooney will probably play today, but you never know with Ferguson, and apparently ferdinand and anderson are in contention of being in the squad, after being out for so long, so it would be good to see them back.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I like to see Anderson back in tonight’s squad hopefully in starting 11 but if not be nice to have him on the bench at least. 

Rangers will want to keep it tight, so be a game in which we need use the width out wide from full backs and the wingers, I think SAF will line up 4-3-3, Berbatov drop to bench and Wayne take his place as lone man up top, can also see Gibson being used tonight.

Kuz
O Shea Rio/Vidic Fabio

Fletcher/Gibson/Park

Valencia Rooney Nani

Can see that sort of team tonight, Rangers will play to there strength like Jamie said, and play a defensive minded game against us and want to keep it very narrow & tight imo, also with Liverpool on Sunday, I think SAF may rest Scholes, Giggs, VDS, Neville, Berbatov & Evra tonight with that thought in his mind. Think Rio also will play cos he needs games and having Vidic there along side him in his first match back can only help us and him, more so considering out last few defensive displays, make sense to me. 

Anyway I’m really looking forward to this game; I just want us to keep a clean sheet to match with us hopefully having a good defensive display to.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

So many great games at the same time. Hate when this happens. I think I have most interest in watching Spurs/Bremen.

TV showing United/Rangers so I guess I go with that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

10 changes for united

Kuszczak; Brown, Ferdinand, Smalling, Fabio; Park, Fletcher, Gibson, Valencia; Rooney, Hernandez

subs: VDS, Evans, O'Shea, Anderson, Giggs, Owen and Macheda. 

good to see hernandez getting a chance, especially playing with rooney, which he hasnt done before


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow at the lineup. Pretty risky!

Should be a comfortable win really - but Rangers are capable of testing us, if they play to their best.

Id love to see Hernandez bag a couple of goals.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't see United winning, even though its at Old Trafford. Gonna go with a 1-1. Rangers can cause some problems, and they will look to counter attack. I can see them beating through the defense that United have.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Panathinaikos have scored against Barca on horrible defending. But Messi on the other side equalizes.

Spurs are whooping Bremen!

And Villa makes it 2-1 !!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, Spurs 2 up in Bremen. Great start for those pricks!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is frustrating to watch, Rangers aren't committing anything to attack so when United attack we have break through 9 players camped around the edge of the box.
We should score, just a matter of persistance I suppose. Rangers are dire and awful to watch though, their keeper got booked in the first half for time wasting, says alot.


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

Valencia's ankle :\ that looked really horrific


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow hope Valencia is okay. I missed the challenge... was it that bad? Theyre not showing it like with Eduardo.


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Wow hope Valencia is okay. I missed the challenge... was it that bad? Theyre not showing it like with Eduardo.


It wasn't really that bad a challenge, just unfortunate really.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

looked away just as he got injured so i didnt see it, which is lucky as i hate seeing those types of injuries. But a big blow for united, valencia is probably our best winger IMO.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Quickly rewinded to see it. It was pretty horrific, his ankle completely turn around.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

This has been a pretty dull affair. Rangers are holding out for a draw , I hate Rangers more than any other team but support them in the champions league as they are representing Scotland. Looked like a bad injury for Valencia could be a broken ankle.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Wow hope Valencia is okay. I missed the challenge... was it that bad? Theyre not showing it like with Eduardo.


----------



## Stevencc (Aug 31, 2009)

Pretty entertaining match I thought. Rangers defended very well and deserved the point. Perhaps we should have played a stronger squad. 

I hope Valencia recovers speedily and fully.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

wasnt really a great match, rangers just parked the bus, fergie should have had more threat on the bench like berbatov and nani, i dont think i saw owen doing anything


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So much for persistance. Rangers deserve credit I suppose but we were poor, we got in behind once in the whole game with fletcher and nothing came of it.
Our main attacking threat was Gibson's long range shots which is poor. Not gonna moan about the team selection because it was a good enough side to win the game.
Losing Valencia is a massive blow, hopefully he has a speedy recovery


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Excuse me, need to vent:

ARGGHHHHHHHH SO FUCKING FRUSTRATING

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Barcelona looked great today, were flexing their skills and could have easily been a greater scoreline. They should easily top their group. Watched bits and bobs of United/Rangers and it didn't look too good. Sucks for Valencia, injuries like that are always horrible. Chelsea tomorrow, can't wait. I think Drogba is still carrying a suspension from last season, but I still expect a nice victory.

Inter drew, maybe not going to be a powerhouse this season. Apart from that, everything else seemed to go the way I bet my points.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

I just bored myself for 90 minutes watching FC Copenhagen vs Rubin Kazan

Boring match, but good for danish football that FCK won 1-0


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Just had a look at Redcafe for some post-match reaction, theres a knob who made a thread saying he wants Fergie sacked for his team selection tonight :lmao exactly the type of prick who gives united fans a bad name fpalm


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I want my 98 Mins back please, cos that was dire. Wide men were dreadful tonight for us, and any time we out wide we didn’t do anything from crosses; Wayne still hasn’t got started so far this season. Just a lack of purpose and pace when had ball, alot of that comes down to Rangers, defended very well, they came here looking for a point and got it, congrats to them for that. Our best player was Gibson but only really for his long range shooting, we looked really short of ideas & creativity from midfield when Scholes isn’t there, its a very real problem that we lack idea's from middle, I highlighted it in the summer that we need a playmaker/CAM but it never happened to add a spark for us. 10 changes really wasn’t a great move imo, team lacked fluidity. Really disappointed for Valencia, think he'll be out for rest of the season, hope he recovers well from his nasty injury for the 2011/2012 season but Nani will be shifted to RW permanently now for rest of the season.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

> Fergie on TV about Antonio Valencia: "He's gone to hospital, it's a dislocation and fracture, a bad one, he's out a long time" #MUFC


FFS


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Very bad day for United and Valencia as well.*


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

Who would've thought that relying on the mighty footballing force that is Darren Gibson wouldn't work?
He has to be the biggest one-trick pony in the English football (okay, maybe that's Rory Delap), but the most depressing thing is that he was easily our biggest threat.


----------



## yoksi (Oct 7, 2006)

Chelsea fans, read about an absolute scandal in Slovakia as MSK Zilina announce 550% mark-up on tickets for the home match againt you guys!http://bit.ly/dunxmM


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Inter drew, maybe not going to be a powerhouse this season. Apart from that, everything else seemed to go the way I bet my points.


Dire performance, but tbf, Rangers parked the bus as they always do in Europe. Gutted for Valencia too, looks like a nasty one.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Big game for the Gooners tonight, important we hit hard in Europe this season and give a good showing.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Went out for a draw and got it, good result.


----------



## yoksi (Oct 7, 2006)

just1988 said:


> Big game for the Gooners tonight, important we hit hard in Europe this season and give a good showing.


Arsenal will be first,but who will be 2nd in the group?Braga,Shakhtar or maybe Partizan?What's your thoughts?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Dont think this is a big game at all. I'd be fine with a draw, even.

No way Arsenal doesn't advance from this group.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

He's ready to eat some Portuguese, again!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Chelsea should win comfortably tonight. Even without Drogba and Lampard. Gonna hopefully win it this year. 

Chelsea 3-0 up already. Easy stuff at the moment.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Arsenal comfortably winning. Wilshere looks a real talent, i saw him playing for the u-21s last week and looked a class above everyone else, wont be long till he is in the full england team


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Milan-Auxerre is a borefest. Milan´s offense doesnt even exist. They are playing in slow motion.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The main problem with Milan is their midfield. They are all 30 and above. 

Routine first half for Chelsea. Essien is quickly becoming my favorite Chelsea player (sorry Lampard). Anelka also netting a couple, which is great to see. We are all sorts of threatening on the left wing. 

Madrid also leading at the break. Hopefully Ajax get one back and make things interesting.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> The main problem with Milan is their midfield. They are all 30 and above.
> 
> Routine first half for Chelsea. Essien is quickly becoming my favorite Chelsea player (sorry Lampard). Anelka also netting a couple, which is great to see. We are all sorts of threatening on the left wing.
> 
> Madrid also leading at the break. Hopefully Ajax get one back and make things interesting.


Yeah, Milan has no one in the midfield that can lay those beautiful important passes to start a quick offense. If Milan could get some speed in their play, then they would be deadly. Now they look like they can barely beat a team from Serie B. 

Chelsea is scary good right now. Best team in Europe at the moment.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Ibrahimovic scores twice in 2-3 minutes. Sick!

Milan-Auxerre : 2-0

Look what happends when you add a little speed to the game. Boateng deserves much of the credit for the first goal. 
And once again, speed for Ronaldinho in the second goal. Thats what you get when you move your ass for once.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> The main problem with Milan is their midfield. They are all 30 and above.
> 
> Routine first half for Chelsea. Essien is quickly becoming my favorite Chelsea player (sorry Lampard). Anelka also netting a couple, which is great to see. We are all sorts of threatening on the left wing.
> 
> Madrid also leading at the break. Hopefully Ajax get one back and make things interesting.


?? indeed, Robinho is over 30 and so is Prince.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> The main problem with Milan is their midfield. They are all 30 and above.
> 
> Routine first half for Chelsea. Essien is quickly becoming my favorite Chelsea player (sorry Lampard). Anelka also netting a couple, which is great to see. We are all sorts of threatening on the left wing.
> 
> Madrid also leading at the break. Hopefully Ajax get one back and make things interesting.


?? indeed, Robinho is over 30 and so are Prince and Abate


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Great game from Ibra today, scored 2 goals and Milan wins in the end 

Real still needs much effort Joseh but the result is good 2-0 and leading the group. *


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Punk_4_Life said:


> ?? indeed, Robinho is over 30 and so are Prince and Abate


Robinho is not a midfielder. Abate doesn't start, and is more naturally a right back. And Prince is a loan signing, not anything even permanent. They start Pirlo, Ambrossini, Gatusso (and Seedorf today). All 30 and above. And?

EDIT- Found out Boateng is now a co-ownership signing. Still doesn't alter my statement too much anyways.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Also, i couldn't forget the fact that Chelsea still dominating everybody 4-1 outside London is realy something.*


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> Robinho is not a midfielder. Abate doesn't start, and is more naturally a right back. And Prince is a loan signing, not anything even permanent. They start Pirlo, Ambrossini, Gatusso (and Seedorf today). All 30 and above. And?
> 
> EDIT- Found out Boateng is now a co-ownership signing. Still doesn't alter my statement too much anyways.


Robinho and Pato were playing on the right midfield most of the time last night so yeah, Robinho does count. The reason why Ambro, Pirlo, Seedorf are being played is because of the experience, if you really think they are a problem in the midfield then you are sadly mistaken. Like I said, Abate, Prince and Robinho are the subs and they are young enough, the midfield is not a problematic area


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Punk_4_Life said:


> *Robinho and Pato were playing on the right midfield most of the time last night so yeah, Robinho does count*. The reason why Ambro, Pirlo, Seedorf are being played is because of the experience, if you really think they are a problem in the midfield then you are sadly mistaken. Like I said, Abate, Prince and Robinho are the subs and they are young enough, the midfield is not a problematic area


So by this logic, Pato is also a midfielder. Right...

And lol at experience, the reason Milan lost to Cesena in their last league game, was their incredibly slow midfield, with a lack of creativity. I'm guessing you didn't watch the game. That line up of "experience" will hurt them this season if they keep using it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> The main problem with Milan is their midfield. They are all 30 and above.
> 
> Routine first half for Chelsea. Essien is quickly becoming my favorite Chelsea player (sorry Lampard). Anelka also netting a couple, which is great to see. We are all sorts of threatening on the left wing.
> 
> Madrid also leading at the break. Hopefully Ajax get one back and make things interesting.


I think Ancelotti said it best. Essien feels like a brand new player, even though he isnt. His last week has been awesome.

Even without Drogba and Lampard they managed to preform. Pretty damn well too. I really think year could be the year they achieve the big one.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I think Ancelotti said it best. Essien feels like a brand new player, even though he isnt. His last week has been awesome.
> 
> Even without Drogba and Lampard they managed to preform. Pretty damn well too. I really think year could be the year they achieve the big one.


The problem with Essien is whether he is going to make it through the whole season. He's easily up there with the best midfielders in the world. The intesity he brings to the team is nuts. But is he injury prone?

I will never believe we will win the Champions League. It just isn't for us. It doesn't help too that Cech is harping on about how we are going to win it and we are desperate to do so. It's more added pressure on the team. He should shut his mouth and stop fucking up in goal. The two goals we have conceded this season has been all his fault.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> The problem with Essien is whether he is going to make it through the whole season. He's easily up there with the best midfielders in the world. The intesity he brings to the team is nuts. But is he injury prone?
> 
> I will never believe we will win the Champions League. It just isn't for us. It doesn't help too that Cech is harping on about how we are going to win it and we are desperate to do so. It's more added pressure on the team. He should shut his mouth and stop fucking up in goal. The two goals we have conceded this season has been all his fault.


Yeah, I agree on that point. Cech needs to STFU. Hes good but he needs to focus more.

As for Essien, last year his injury was disaster. Infact, injuries are pretty common in all of Chelsea, especially Drogba. But we can adapt. Tonight was proof of that. 

At first I was terrified of how we didnt make any signifant buys over the Summer, but it seems we didnt need to. The squad may be aging, but Drogba is still world class and so is the rest of the team. They can keep up with anyone and have found their perfect rythem. They turned 'age' into experience.

They got of to the best start in Europe, in both the premier league and champions league. Just as question of if they can maintain the workrate and chemistry.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> So by this logic, Pato is also a midfielder. Right...
> 
> And lol at experience, the reason Milan lost to Cesena in their last league game, was their incredibly slow midfield, with a lack of creativity. I'm guessing you didn't watch the game. That line up of "experience" will hurt them this season if they keep using it.


are they really now? Pirlo and Seedorf were 2 of the best last night and Ambrosini is a great fighter. They aren't going to hurt us, especially with Prince and Abate available to come in


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I would fear for Milan's midfield if they came up against Barca or Arsenal's one touch, keep moving midfield.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

So now Malouda said we're winning the Champions League.

Is there anyone left on the team who hasnt made that guarantee yet?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> So now Malouda said we're winning the Champions League.
> 
> Is there anyone left on the team who hasnt made that guarantee yet?


Probably the ball boys :$

I'm happy that they are confident and everything, but I like the silent approach and just get to the latter stages without much talk.

I guess this is all stemming from interviews though;

Reporter: "How do you rate your chances?"

Malouda: "I think we have a really good chance this year"

Headline: MALOUDA GUARANTEES CHELSEA WILL WIN THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Probably the ball boys :$
> 
> I'm happy that they are confident and everything, but I like the silent approach and just get to the latter stages without much talk.
> 
> ...


True. The heat is on them. They won the double. They found the winning combo. All they need is that final 'big one'. The one trophy that eluded them all these years.

Its a big story. The spotlight is on Chelsea now.

BTW, what do you think of Terry as a defender?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> True. The heat is on them. They won the double. They found the winning combo. All they need is that final 'big one'. The one trophy that eluded them all these years.
> 
> Its a big story. The spotlight is on Chelsea now.
> 
> BTW, what do you think of Terry as a defender?


If we keep Essien fit, we have a huge chance. The best thing about his return this season is he is allowed to play his natural game. Ballack isn't around anymore, so Essien doesn't have toplay the holding role. He can get up and down throughout the whole game.

I had a long debate about this with Travis Bickle, like last week. I don't think he is a world class defender. And he can be undone by pace and skill in one on ones.

But in no way is he is as bad as some people make out on here. The way people speak about how he needs his partner to cover him for 90mins is ridiculous.

When he is not around, Chelsea's defence lacks organisation. Cech is just not commanding enough to set up the defence for set pieces, so Terry has to. He also has the knack of being in the right places to intercept a pass/cross and he has recently started spraying long passes from the back to the flanks.

Yeah he is a prick, but that isn't any reason to try and play down his ability. World Class? No. Great? Yes.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah I actually got into an argument with the same guy 

Terry may be a slimeball. He cant keep up with guys like Messi and Eto. He is not world class. But he is great. Especially as a captain. And he is integral in Chelsea.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I still think we may be getting a bit ahead with Cech and Malouda coming out and saying we will win the Champions League. Right now I think the focus is on the harder fixtures of the Premier League. We've yet to face a team that have a good chance of beating us.

And I heart Essien. I really hope he stays healthy this season. Mikel's been quite good this season as well I think.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> I still think we may be getting a bit ahead with Cech and Malouda coming out and saying we will win the Champions League. Right now I think the focus is on the harder fixtures of the Premier League. We've yet to face a team that have a good chance of beating us.
> 
> And I heart Essien. I really hope he stays healthy this season. Mikel's been quite good this season as well I think.


True, its very similar to last year's hot start.

But the football landscape has changed. City has a brand new hot team, but will they find chemistry in time? United is nowhere near the caliber they used to be, with big lapses in defense and the Rooney fiasco. Arsenal is doing well, but yet again, injuries are killing them.

Essien is definitely proving himself though.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Wasnt very happy with our first half performance but we played very well in the second. 

Oh and this...










<3


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Wasnt very happy with our first half performance but we played very well in the second.
> 
> Oh and this...
> 
> ...


Could use him back though the final 20 minutes of Liverpool-Steaua were very good. Lucas finally showed a hint of Brazilian like skills and N'gog scoring a double in the 2nd half was great to plus Cole getting his first for Liverpool made for a good game. Looking very forward to the game at Old Trafford.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mourinho in storming out of press conference shocker.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

so disgusted with arsenal right now, i might watch chelsea vs marsielle instead later today.

ajax vs milan also looks somewhat tasty.

LEGEND OF SUAREZ~!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

No Scholes, Giggs or Rooney for us. Rio, Carrick back. BEBE TRAVELS!!!!!!!


We're going to lose this.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Important match for Chelsea against Marseille, We have Arsenal this weekend so it will be very interesting to see what playes Ancelotti decides to use. Drogba, Kalou, Lampard and Benayoun are out so we may use some young players like McEachran, Kakuta, Sturridge and Van Aanholt.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I fear the worst for tomorrow, when we got Valencia in the draw I thought ''thats handy, no silva or villa'' but they've started well and we seem to forget how to defend outside of Old trafford at the moment plus we haven't scored in our 3 last trips to Spain so if we could squeak a 0-1 win, I'd be delighted....and surprised.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We were shit. Marseille were shitter though.

ALEX is a beast.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Enigma said:


> No Scholes, Giggs or Rooney for us. Rio, Carrick back. BEBE TRAVELS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *We're going to lose this.*


That’s the spirit Alex.

I feel we will go 4-3-3 tomorrow, which may help our defense as have a 3-man midfield to shield the back 4, no Scholes and Rooney though and wont be back until after the international break. But Rio back so that can only help us think Rio will start along side Vidic tomorrow, I have no idea though just how fit Carrick & Anderson really are, but this is the team I would like to see tomorrow.

VDS

Brown Vidic/Rio Evra

Fletcher/Carrick/Anderson 

Nani Berbatov Park

I cant see us winning though, bit some achievement if we do though. Valencia have been very good so far this season, alot of quick starts, good one and 2 touch passing football, also unlike use aren’t leaking goals. Its going to be a tough ask to get 3 points here, but after Rangers game we need the win, really nervous about this game. Though seeing that Bebe traveled with the squad does help, .


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The next time Wenger has a go at the way Stoke or we (Blackburn) play, someone needs to show him a tape from the last week of Nasri & Chamakh throwing themselves down to the floor.

If he wants to talk about playing outside the rules, he needs to look at his own team because Chamakh's over the top reaction was outrageous even though he got clipped. That said, I'm glad they & Chelsea won tonight. Hopefully United & Spurs can do the same tomorrow night, and Rangers too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Didn't watch the game, but always pleased with a win. Roll on Arsenal!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Didn't watch the game, but always pleased with a win. Roll on Arsenal!


It was impressive how poor we were, yet still managed to look comfortable.


----------



## alyaboulenein (Sep 22, 2010)

Let's hope Arsenal win the Champions league this year


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

alyaboulenein said:


> *Let's hope Arsenal win the Champions league this year *


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

erm cant really see arsenal getting anywhere this season, dont think they have the squad depth to win the whole thing. 

Not looking forward to united tonight, cant see it being an easy match, i would take a draw


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I never knew United have such a bad record in the Champions League in Spain until I saw the stats on SSN before. Out of 18 games, they've only won once, drawn eight times and lost nine times. The only win came against Deportivo in 2002.

With the injuries and players missing tonight, I don't see them winning. A draw wouldn't be a bad result though even after the draw two weeks ago.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

More worried by the game tonight than i was for going to Old Trafford. More pressure on us and i see less chance of us walking away with anything, strangely. Just need to hope i'm wrong. Don't see United winning tonight, at most a draw and even then it would be a good result.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Half-time: Rubin Kazan *1-0* FC Barcelona ! 

They did it AGAIN!


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Berba
Hernandez Gibson Anderson Nani
Fletcher

something like that probably with Rio hopefully back (no pun intended) to partner Vidic. Would definitely take 0-0 now.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Monster said:


> VDS
> 
> Brown Vidic/Rio Evra
> 
> ...


Heres the teams against Valencia tonight

Man Utd Starting 11: 

VDS 

Rafael Vidic/Rio Evra 

Fletch/Carrick/Ando

Nani Berba Park

Subs: Kuz, O'Shea, Owen, Gibson, Smalling, Macheda & Chicharito 

I was so very nearly right, thought Brown play over Rafael, but so glad little Rafael being given the nod tonight, and I’m loving that midfield 3, Berbs & Nani going to have to have a good night for us to score in this game, I'm getting more nervous as the kick off draws near now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

aw. valencia totally deserved a point today. 

oh well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i made such a mess when that goal went in. didn't see it coming, but who gives a shit. great stuff.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeeooo!

Rangers and United joint top of the group.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Did anyone else hear think was Fletcher just before that ad break?

"Kiko, well done on the goal, fucking brilliant"

And indeed it was, was not best display in the world, some of the defending was again poor, and when had the ball couldn’t string passes together was very frustrating to watch, soon as Kiko & Hernandez came on it seemed to liven us up though. For the goal Kiko continues his run from center of midfeild, Nani runs down the right wing wit it and passes back to Kiko who keeps his head up and picks out Hernandez who one touch to set ball another to strike and puts ball in the net. Not sure what shape we ending up starting with cos wasn’t a 4-3-3 more a 4-2-3-1, with Anderson playing off Berbatov, but don’t think it really worked too well. Hernandez gave us much more energy and gave us a man running off shoulders of players and linking up well. Pleased to win, get 3 points on the board and keep a clean sheet as well which is a nice bonus to see.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Any United fans feel like a chuckle? Some real nuggets on RTE's coverage tonight with the senile trio of Giles, Dunphy and Brady.

Giles on United players not performing:''Rooneys not playing well, Beckhams not playing well'' 

Dunphy on Wes Brown:''Wes Brown is 33'' :lmao

Dunphy on Macheda:''Macheda was on loan all last year at Preston'' 

Giles and Brady on Uniteds strikers:''They dont have any out-and-out strikers'' (Owen? Hernandez? Macheda? Berba even?

Nearly pissed myself listening to them :lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Total muppets by the sounds of things, Brown is 31 this year, and Welbeck was on loan not Macheda. Hilarious stuff, and a good result too considering it's Valencia away and all. Good to see Carrick and Rio back too, we've missed them.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Danish football had a very nice day yesterday. FC Copenhagen had hoped to get a draw in Greece against Panathinaikos. The game however showed that the greek side were as motivated as Hulk Hogan outside the Main Event. Even a veteran like Gilberto Silva lost his head and got send off. Cisse got shut down and the danes won, one of the goals even scored by Dame N´Doye who got fired by the greeks before he joined Copenhagen.

Panathinaikos vs FC Copenhagen 0-2

0-1 Dame N´Doye
0-2 Martin Vingaard (Free Kick)

The Group Standings
1. FC Copenhagen 6
2. FC Barcelona 4
3. Rubin Kazan 1
4. Panathinaikos 0

Even i who are fans of the Arch Rivals of Copenhagen are stocked to see them number 1. If they keep it up, we have a chance to see 2 danish teams in the ChL


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Great result yesterday. Valencia winning may have been better for ourselves but not to bothered, got some distance from the Turks now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Jamie1™ said:


> Great result yesterday. Valencia winning may have been better for ourselves but not to bothered, got some distance from the Turks now.


surely united winning is the better result for rangers, as if valencia would have won they would have been top with 6 points, and would have left united and rangers fighting for 2nd place, but now teams are mainly equal


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I wouldn't say so. Valencia win and we're sitting 3 points ahead of Man Utd with them too come to Ibrox. I'm confident we can hold Valencia to a draw at Ibrox at least.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's hard to say what would have been the ideal result in that game. While obviously Man Utd came into the group and still are very strong favourites to top it, therefore you figure Rangers best hope is going through over Valencia. Although as Man Utd won, that could make their home leg against Valencia a dead rubber for them, as I suspect they'll beat Bursaspor home and away.

At the end of the day, Ranger's have made a great start to the group, and qualifying is very much in their own hands, even if I don't give them much of a chance personally. Valencia will certainly batter them at the Mestalla I suspect.

I'm also getting very sick of the Champions League group stages. It seems they get more boring with every year. There are eight teams so far with 6 points from two games, and over half the groups looks like they're over already. Bring back knock out football I say, or perhaps even do the group stages once the field has narrowed a bit, so we can see loads of genuinely interesting match ups rather than a load of boring mismatches.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah I find that compared to a few years back, the teams are getting weaker as in more teams from smaller nations are getting in and just can't cope with Barca, Man Utd, Inter, Chelsea etc

I mean look in the Europa League, there's a group consisting of Paris SG, Dortmund and Sevilla, that looks tougher than half the Champions League groups tbf (Barca's group, Chelsea's group, Arsenal's group atleast).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Didn't realise Spartak Moscow's home stadium is the Luzhniki...

:::


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Weirdly I'm watching Madrid/Milan over Chelsea tomorrow. Me and my friends gonna go to a bar to watch it, so hopefully if the games are at the same time they play both.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Weirdly I'm watching Madrid/Milan over Chelsea tomorrow. Me and my friends gonna go to a bar to watch it, so hopefully if the games are at the same time they play both.


The Chelsea match kicks off 2 hours and 15 minutes before the Madrid v Milan match


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Joel said:


> Didn't realise Spartak Moscow's home stadium is the Luzhniki...
> 
> :::


Ahh yes, The Luzhniki. I seem to remember big man John Terry had a little mishap there a while back


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

The Chelsea game is at 3:25 AM here, so I will have to record that and get up at 5:30 AM to watch Milan and Madrid. Hopefully the game is exciting, unlike a majority of Italian games which can be defensive and boring.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

united_07 said:


> The Chelsea match kicks off 2 hours and 15 minutes before the Madrid v Milan match


In that case of missing it due to class. 

No problem though, even if we don't win today, I'm sure we'll top the group.

EDIT- Sounds like a comfortable win. 2-0 at halftime. Zhirkov gets his first Chelsea goal


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, it's been a lot more comfortable than I thought. It's been a pretty good performance all in all. Not an easy place to go to, so pretty good if it ends like this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

A good, professional away performance. Can't ask for more. Zhirkov... fucking hell!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

5:1  Eduardo scores!! That's awesome!


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Arsenal have been a class above tonight and wilshire is bound for great things.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Nervous about the game tonight, don't really give us much hope. If we can stay strong though we should be able to manage a draw.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Kuszczak; Rafael, Vidic, Smalling, Evra; Anderson, Fletcher, Carrick; Nani, Macheda, Park


:argh: macheda upfront on himself


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

United will still win. Really can't see a loss or draw to Bursaspor.

Barca to take top of group today hopefully with a win over Copenhagen.


----------



## cocacolazero (Oct 13, 2010)

I reckon for tonight-

Inter 3-1 Spurs
Man Utd 2-0 Blablabla
Rangers 2-2 Valencia


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

1-0 already lovely finish


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow red card for Gomes and Spurs already 3-0 down.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

This isnt looking good for Spurs down to 10 already aswell.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

4:0 !

*ROFL.*


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Lets all laugh at Tottenham, welcome to the champions league boys.


----------



## cocacolazero (Oct 13, 2010)

Tottenham are taking an absoulute pasting. Where did Biabiany and Coutinho come from, they look great.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

cocacolazero said:


> Tottenham are taking an absoulute pasting. Where did *Biabiany* and *Coutinho* come from, they look great.


Biabiany (France) from Parma FC. 22 years old. 

Coutinho (brazil) from Vasco de Gama. 18 years old.


----------



## cocacolazero (Oct 13, 2010)

Feel sorry for United fans, all their games recently are painfully boring.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

The Internet. My love.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

No point laughing anymore. Bale scores a hat trick, 4-3. that's quite a comeback, albeit coming up short.

Barca with a 2-0 victory, in a game they could have won 5-0. There were defensive lapses, but overall a confident performance.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Spurs did well to get back 3, Bale is a quality player, i doubt it wont be too long till he leaves spurs to one of the big teams.

Not the most interesting united match. Macheda wasnt playing well as usual, although he had a tough job playing up front on himself. I'd give Evra man of the match, played well today, especially getting forward.


I thought Obertan looked likely when he came on, ive always said, since i first saw him play, that he has the potential to be a great player. Good strength for a winger as well.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Bale is a superstar no doubt he will have some intrest from some clubs now.


----------



## cocacolazero (Oct 13, 2010)

united_07 said:


> Spurs did well to get back 3, Bale is a quality player, i doubt it wont be too long till he leaves spurs to one of the big teams.
> 
> Not the most interesting united match. Macheda wasnt playing well as usual, although he had a tough job playing up front on himself. I'd give Evra man of the match, played well today, especially getting forward.
> 
> ...


He looked like he's stolen Zeke's roids. I remember him being really skinny.


----------



## NoWordsNoPain (Oct 9, 2006)

lyon did a great game in they're victory against benfica and probably sealed a place in the next round. Interesting team they have...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bale, what a player. Those were 3 sweet strikes tonight.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

YAY! Napoli in three hours :side:

Praying to the heavens we get a decent result or we dont get hammered.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Heard on SSN that a couple of Liverpool fans got stabbed over there. Probably by those ''ultra'' tossers.
UEFA really need to start punishing Italian football for this shit.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It'll end up being the English fans who are made out to be responsible. How many times in recent years now has that happened to English fans out there? I remember a couple of Middlesbrough fans getting stabbed in Rome, and I'm not totally sure if some United fans got the same treatment there too, leading to the trouble before the second leg in Manchester when Roma fans went mad outside the ground.

Italian fans are nutcases. There's been more racism problems over the weekend with Eto'o. I can't help but think that if this was English fans, we'd be banned from European competitions.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

It was not even caused by people assosiated with the club, they weren't fans. Even Napoli players aren't safe there, English fans should know better than to go walk about in the streets on their own


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

The Italian sides along with the Spanish are still known as the major players in Uefa therefore they'll likely never be suspended.

On the game last night, superb. I'd like anyone to come out and say we played anti football there.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Napoli are a pretty solid team from what I've seen. Good luck to Liverpool.

EDIT- Wow its on now


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

Damn. Dortmund made another great game, and once again gave points away. Good effort by PSG though. Definitely one of the most souvereign teams in Europe right now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ That group with PSG, Sevilla and Dortmund has been a good one to watch as everytime two of the three play each other, it's always ending up a very entertaining match.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

some good matches today, while the Europa League may not be prestigious, I find the matches more entertaining than CL matches, which tend to be more cautious and this season there are a lot of below average teams in the tournament. The clubs in the EL are pretty much for the most part at the same level


----------



## NoWordsNoPain (Oct 9, 2006)

Hajduk1911 said:


> The clubs in the EL are pretty much for the most part at the same level


not all. there are a few teams that are EC material and are just cruising through the group stage.

Man City, FC Porto, Sevilla, Liverpool, even Juventus, are too big of a club to be in EL.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Real Madrid is pretty much a changing demon. Mesut Ozil is AMAZING. If it weren't for him, I'd be solely supporting Bayern again.

Previous champions, Inter Milan looks easily breakable by any reasonably formidable team.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Timely bump for this thread?

Man utd team to play Bursaspor

Van der Sar 
Rafael Smalling Vidic Evra
Carrick Scholes Fletcher 
Nani Berbatov Obertan

Subs Bench: Kuszczak, Brown, Fábio, O'Shea, Bébé, Park & Hernández. 

Very strong team, big chance for Obertan tonight, if we win this were got a very good chance of going through to last 16. I will also try to keep an eye on Spurs/Inter game as well, just to see how that match goes & if Bale can pull off another blinder against Inter Milan like did 2 weeks ago would be very nice to watch.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, im suprised N´Doye got up after that. Valdes knee to the face in full force. I for sure thought he was knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> Wow, im suprised N´Doye got up after that. Valdes knee to the face in full force. I for sure thought he was knocked the fuck out.


Exactly what i was thinking. Good to see him back, but i dont understand why Valdes didnt get a yellow card.

I had a flashback to this one when i saw N´Doye/Valdes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGq7VcaHoqo


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

United 3-0 up, Fletcher, Obertan, Bebe.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Spurs 3-1 Inter

Fergie needs to buy Bale. I'm not even a United fan but I'd love to see it happen.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Great performance from united, good to see obertan and bebe getting on the scoresheet as well

Bale has tore inter apart two games running now, FERGIE FERGIE SIGN HIM UP!!!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

OMGWTFBBQGARETHBALE!

This fucking kid aint human. Its like he lives for big time situations.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Good second half from us, Bebebebebebebeeeeeeeeeeeeee continues his amazing goals-to-game ratio, Obertan is still Squidward, Bale is a cock if he doesn't come to United, etc, etc, etc

Standard night all round, Rafa is doing his best to destroy Inter.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

DAT BALE!

Seriously, if Maicon is supposedly the best right-back in the world and Bale tore him to shreds in both games, what does that make Bale?


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Devildude said:


> DAT BALE!
> 
> Seriously, if Maicon is supposedly the best right-back in the world and Bale tore him to shreds in both games, what does that make Bale?


That makes Bale...immortal. :side:

Loved seeing Spurs get the big win tonight. Bale is on a fucking roll.

Looking forward to seeing the highlights of the United game.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahaha, scum Inter, how fucking pathetic can you get? But this is hurting Italian football in general, even though Inter has nothing italian in them


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

HA-HA-HA!! What a night to be a Spurs fan!!

Sorry, United fans, you couldn't afford Bale!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Punk_4_Life said:


> Hahaha, scum Inter, how fucking pathetic can you get? But this is hurting Italian football in general, even though Inter has nothing italian in them


What happened? I was watching United.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

What a performance Bale is a star now look out Spurs many clubs will be coming for him now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Legend said:


> HA-HA-HA!! What a night to be a Spurs fan!!
> 
> Sorry, United fans, you couldn't afford Bale!


well if the rumours are true, that fergie has somewhere between £60-100 million, would spurs turn down a bid of somewhere in the region of £30-40m, after all they sold berbatov to us. Bale IMO would be suited to united, what with giggs retiring soon, would be great to see bale and evra down the left wing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Today while watching the match I had a guy tell me: "Dude this Bale guy is awesome, I cant wait to see him playin for england with terry, lampard and gerrard."

8*D


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Today while watching the match I had a guy tell me: "Dude this Bale guy is awesome, I cant wait to see him playin for england with terry, lampard and gerrard."
> 
> 8*D


:lmao he's another giggs, great player and never gets to play in a major international tournament


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

- SM™-;9010435 said:


> What a performance Bale is a star now look out Spurs many clubs will be coming for him now.


His very happy in North London, but I don’t know if that would be same story if Spurs didn’t finish in top 4 this season & even then Spurs would want at least 30M-35M for him & tbh I really don’t care he be worth every penny, to find a equal replacement for Giggs is tough enough but Bale closest thing seen to him, and still going to improve as well.

Was Electric tonight, Maicon not known for his defensive abilities as such but still Bale killed him tonight, man has an engine like no other, seems have a extra change of pace during a run thats get him in beyond & beyond his fullback at the start of a game or at end makes no difference, 21 years old & got lots of great years ahead of him. Now let Spurs get Barca in knock out round/s & let Bale face Dani Alves, i want to see that match asap.

As for us, hearing Nani injury isn’t that bad maybe out for a few days or a week at most i would think, Scholes still a class player, was MotM imo, Carrick best match for us to in a long time tonight, annoyed as heck at Berbatov though had his hands down all game, complained full stop at his team mates, made useless runs off ball, and just didn’t seem like wanted to be there, needs get back to good form he had at start of the season.

Edit -
Harry Redknapp: "I told Gareth Bale to go abroad for a few days last week to recharge his batteries. He went to Cardiff to his Mum's ..." Class just top class.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Today while watching the match I had a guy tell me: "Dude this Bale guy is awesome, I cant wait to see him playin for england with terry, lampard and gerrard."
> 
> 8*D


Brilliant sadly he will never play in the world cup.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Today while watching the match I had a guy tell me: "Dude this Bale guy is awesome, I cant wait to see him playin for england with terry, lampard and gerrard."
> 
> 8*D


I think we should treat our football team like our cricket team and whack him the fuck in the squad.

What was so good about him tonight other than the fact he tortured Maicon, was his delivery for the last two goals. Pinpoint right across the face of the goal between the back line & Julio Cesar. Awesome! I took the fucker out of my fantasy team too at the weekend. He'll go on a role now, I know it!

Inter aren't going anywhere in the Champions League this year. Drew in Holland against Twente and lost to Tottenham, both first timers in the competition. Good old Rafa :lmao!


----------



## cole miner (Nov 2, 2010)

another amazing performace bale has got to be considered one of the best wingers in the world at the moment.to think hewas just an averagw utilty man about a year ago.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bale is just immense. The guy is like an old school winger. So entertaining.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow @ Pedro's late strike vs. Copenhagen. If that was a little bit further left, that'd have been some goal.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

growing up as a huge Serie A fan in the early 90s, this has been a tough year for their clubs and its been a sad fall for Serie A, the first European league I was exposed to...

but congrats to Tottenham, I expected them to get out of this group but to beat Inter convincingly is impressive. Bale was a beast tonight.

How about FC Copenhagen, the look like they will make the knockout stages


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> I think we should treat our football team like our cricket team and whack him the fuck in the squad.
> 
> What was so good about him tonight other than the fact he tortured Maicon, was his delivery for the last two goals. Pinpoint right across the face of the goal between the back line & Julio Cesar. Awesome! I took the fucker out of my fantasy team too at the weekend. He'll go on a role now, I know it!
> 
> Inter aren't going anywhere in the Champions League this year. Drew in Holland against Twente and lost to Tottenham, both first timers in the competition. Good old Rafa :lmao!


He's not South African though ;D

Been on the Bale bandwagon for a while. He looks so composed for such a young player.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Berbatov was shite tonight, didn't look interested at all . On the other hand Smalling is more impressive each time I see him. Obertan, poor first half and brilliant second half. Bebe looks decent. Carrick hopefully shut up a few haters. We seriously need to look into cloning Scholes, the man is a fucking genious.

Bale, he's alright :side:.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Carrick was boss, fair go they're a bit shit are Bursaspor, but he still looked a cut above. Good carry on form from the Spurs game.

Inter's problem seems to be that Rafa wants them to attack more, and this is leaving them exposed at the back, especially Maicon, who's been Bale's bitch in both games. Chivu is far more solid defensively coz he's a natural CB aswell as a left back, but Maicon is much better going forward and Bale showed us that again. Excellent win considering they had King, Dawson, Corluka, Bassong and Woodgate all out at the back.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kizza said:


> He's not South African though ;D
> 
> Been on the Bale bandwagon for a while. He looks so composed for such a young player.


yeah i remember seeing him playing for southampton in the championship a few years ago, and looked a promising player at left back, when he was mostly being noticed for his freekick taking.
Even then united were being linked with him, just annoying to think that fergie could have got him for £5m


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ It is and I said back then we should've got him to groom as a successor to Evra at LB, seeing as Heinze ....ed his way out and Silvestre was always injured, and was disappointed we didn't sign him. Even more so now that he's hit top form and is looking every bit the left midfielder we need.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's just so amazing to think that he was on the verge of going out on loan in January, and had Assou-Ekotto not got injured, he probably wouldn't have been given the chance to play!

I hope Spurs don't fall short now though. It would be a real shame having come this far. Bremen have been piss poor so far but could still get a result at White Hart Lane. Inter will probably do Twente at the San Siro, leaving Spurs to avoid defeat in Twente, which will be a very tough game, especially if they will have to go there and get a result. Fingers crossed they'll beat Bremen next time out and wrap it up there and then.

Like Renegade said, to beat Inter with so many of their first choices defenders out was amazing. Defoe missing too is a big blow for them. It just makes it even more impressive. I think the entire country bar Arsenal, Chelsea & West Ham fans will be following Spurs in the Champions League now. With the players they have, they could really trouble teams.




Kizza said:


> He's not South African though


Don't matter. Welsh, English, South African same thing. We could put anyone in our cricket team for the Ashes tour and we'd still get beat. Looking forward to that! :no:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ah for fuck sake. It was only a matter of time before SSN lost the run of themselves. They just compared Bale to Messi! FUCK OFF!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Ah for fuck sake. It was only a matter of time before SSN lost the run of themselves. They just compared Bale to Messi! FUCK OFF!


:lmao

How are they even similar apart from the left foot?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

lol at Utd fans thinking Bale is going there in the summer. No chance.

Also, technically Bale could play for England next year if he wanted to because he would of been working here for over 5 years.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Who needs Bale? We got Bébé, Baby! 8*D


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Boonage McBoon said:


> lol at Utd fans thinking Bale is going there in the summer. No chance.
> 
> Also, technically Bale could play for England next year if he wanted to because he would of been working here for over 5 years.


how is there no chance? united are one of the main teams to be linked with him in the press, a swell being linked with him even when he was at southampton as well. Another attraction for him could be the career of ryan giggs, as he is constantly being compared to him.

He couldnt play for england, as he has played for wales for about 4 years now


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

How the hell could Bale play for England? He has numerous caps for Wales :lmao


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Luka Modrić FTW!


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

united_07 said:


> how is there no chance? united are one of the main teams to be linked with him in the press, a swell being linked with him even when he was at southampton as well. Another attraction for him could be the career of ryan giggs, as he is constantly being compared to him.
> 
> He couldnt play for england, as he has played for wales for about 4 years now


Red tops speculating on a left footed Welshman will certainly draw comparisons with Giggs and United are the only logical choice to create rumor around.

What would be the logic in selling such a gifted player when your team are genuine threats to every team in Europe? Spurs are one or two players off being top European contenders so why take a step backwards?

What Tottenham have to shake is this image that they are a selling club. Under the days of Jol and Ramos they were recklessly selling their best assets and still chasing top four which defies logic.

Redknapp has already gone on record saying he's not for sale before the speculation escalates, and Bale himself has stated that he is enjoying his football at Spurs.

Bale is eligable for England regardless of his Welsh international appearances. Many players have played for two countries before.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Boonage McBoon said:


> Bale is eligable for England regardless of his Welsh international appearances. Many players have played for two countries before.


The five year residency rule only applies to players who haven't played for a country they're eligible to play for like Mikel Arteta.

The only way players have represented two different countries is at different levels. You can play for the Under-21, Under-19 teams and switch allegiance, but you can't once you've played for the national team. If that was the case, it would be carnage with the likes of Fabregas being allowed to play for England for example. We'd have a damn good team then.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Really? I'm sure I heard something about a player playing for both Yugosolavia and Croatia. And someone playing for Argentina and Italy.

My bad.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Boonage McBoon said:


> Red tops speculating on a left footed Welshman will certainly draw comparisons with Giggs and United are the only logical choice to create rumor around.
> 
> What would be the logic in selling such a gifted player when your team are genuine threats to every team in Europe? Spurs are one or two players off being top European contenders so why take a step backwards?
> 
> ...


dont think bale would have played for england anyway as shown in this quote from him 



> It is an honour to play for Wales," he said. "I could have played for England because my grandmother is English. She never tried to put any pressure on me though. Nobody ever got in touch with me personally from England, only through my agent.
> 
> "But I wanted to play for Wales and my hero as a kid was Ryan Giggs. I play on the left as well so I have tried to take certain elements from his game and adapt them into mine.


certainly i think if giggs was his hero, that would be an attraction to go to united


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Gareth Bale is quite awesome. Been pulling for Tottenham in the Premier League but didn't think they'd show up so much at the Champion's league.

Milano vs. Madrid should be kewl, eh?

OZIL! OZIL! OZIL!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

united_07 said:


> certainly i think if giggs was his hero, that would be an attraction to go to united


I don't see Bale needing any other attraction to go to Man U other than that they're probably the biggest club in the world. The Giggs thing always helps though!

If Spurs qualify for the Champions League again which is very much up in the air, there's a strong pull for him to stay. But if he wants to compete for major honours and play in the Champions League year in year out, he should go to United.

I don't see him going to Man City as he doesn't appear to be the kind of guy that is motivated by money, and they're not ahead of Tottenham as a club just yet. Arsenal wouldn't splash out the money they'd need to, and even if they could there's no way Spurs would agree to sell him to them, and Bale wouldn't make the dreaded switch. Chelsea is the only other possibility in England. Barca & Real are realistic options, maybe Inter too.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

We won't get Bale, and we certainly wouldn't bid over £50 million for him, as I've been reading today.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Edit: Nige, lol i just written out long post which you just summed up in 3 paragraphs lol, thanks mate, .



Boonage McBoon said:


> What would be the logic in selling such a gifted player when your team are genuine threats to every team in Europe? Spurs are one or two players off being top European contenders so why take a step backwards?.


Because of the money Spurs, Harry & Levy would demand for him would be such a high fee that they could use that money to be reinvested in buying the 1 or 2 big name star players for squad to be regulars in UCL & challenge for the big prize/s, its not as much as step backwards as maybe 1 step backwards & 2 steps forward in this case maybe. 



Boonage McBoon said:


> What Tottenham have to shake is this image that they are a selling club. Under the days of Jol and Ramos they were recklessly selling their best assets and still chasing top four which defies logic.


Money talks my friend if say (not saying this will happen btw) Barcelona come in with a big offer of say 40Million for Bale in the summer of 2011, do you think Spurs would sit there & go not a chance without at least the thought of looking into it? The fact is if huge money does come in for a player then Spurs even with or without be labeled as a "selling club" Would still have to think over such a big money offer, no club is different in that respect. 

Doesn’t defy logic as such, for example Carrick & Berbatov moved here at time though when Spurs while chasing for a top 4 spot for Champions League football still couldn’t offer it, simple as that. While we could along with the other things which may of persuaded their minds like playing for this club & big wages & so on. 

I’m not for 1 minute saying here that Spurs have a bad lure about them & cant offer such things far from it actually, think alot teams would like playing for Harry Redknapp Spurs, there great club themselves & there doing good things in London atm, and makes perfect for any player going there, but playing in front at Old Trafford with players that were here/there at the time would surely tempt players into thinking of moving? While in summer 2008, the idea was the challenge for top 4 we could boast to Berba that we had best player/s in world & were Prem & European champions & can get him 80-100K a week without problem, so who could blame a player for moving here with such a offer & that’s not me being big headed cos were Manchester United Football Club it be same deal if goes to Chelsea or Real or Barca.

Sometimes it’s not even a fact of being a selling club at times its as simple as a player wanting to go (in his eyes) To a bigger club for whatever reasons. It's Same deal as C.Ronaldo that lure that is Real Madrid will forever top us for alot of players & why he left us, cos of the size & stature of that club was to big for us to simple keep him under contract here, simple as that.




Boonage McBoon said:


> Redknapp has already gone on record saying he's not for sale before the speculation escalates, and Bale himself has stated that he is enjoying his football at Spurs.


Ronaldo wasn’t for sale either? Everybody has there price, like I said money talks at the end of the day. It's not something I like about modern day game but I have to deal with it. I do think his very happy in North London at Spurs though, he comes across as very nice down to earth lad & doesn’t strike me as someone who want away cos team not doing well or cos he wants 100K a week. I think he will stay at Spurs theres no reason for him to leave at the moment & my opinion on that will stay like that for as long as Spurs finish in top 4 & can do well in UCL & Prem league. He just signed new 4-year deal at Spurs in summer keeping him there until summer of 2014 which bumped his wages up to 50-55K a week mark, which he signed very quickly so does show to me his happy there.

The only thing that would maybe change his mind if Spurs have good UCL they reach knock out rounds (which imo they will) but then Spurs finish 5th in the league, after having taste of it do you think Bale wouldn’t want back in? & If that’s is the case & offer comes in like I said of big money offer would the club be so quick to throw the offer in bin? Of course not football is a business at end of day & if someone offers large cash for your assets you still think about it, even for 30Seconds or 30Mins. Good news is Spurs don’t need to sale player for big money to be in green like Valencia do/did, they generate good money more so now because of being in Champions League, so only thing that would change is if Bale asks to leave or Spurs just cant turn down such a large offer, my opinion is that the summer 2011 alot of teams will be interested in signing Bale, not saying he will leave or not, but do see teams looking into it.

As for us signing him, who knows? I know were interested in him & still properly are (who wouldn’t be, his great player) But even then there just no way Spurs wouldn’t ask for alot of money for him my guess is 25-35M area would be the place Spurs would ask for. And that’s not even discussing on if we can gather that much money to buy him to begin with or if he even want to leave, I cant see wage being a problem think when we signed Valencia we put him on 55-65K a week. And his turned down us before when Spurs signed him in 2007 because he thought have better chance of playing regular there then here at LB at the time, now with Giggs retirement coming ever closer its no secret a left footed winger is needed & SAF will of course look at Bale and see that Bale can offer that.

My prediction is Bale will stay at Spurs for good few years yet & as much as I would love to see him here at OT, his seems very settled & happy in the North of London at Tottenham Hotspur to which the club is doing well on the pitch, so no reason for him to want a move away, clearly you can never say never in football but I would think he stay where he is come the start of next season. 

I totally get what your saying though mate, I really do. Your a club on the up you proved in your eyes you can hang with big boys last night & fair play you can, your in Champions League, you got new ground coming in, great young players, good manager, new sponsor deals on the way, its all good. But you cant tell me Real Madrid or Barcelona doesn’t get players excited to know there very interested in them, these are massive clubs/teams that can boast the lot without blinking an eye lid, there respect you but there swipe you like a fly if they have to because they can boast so much more. There on different level to most if not all other clubs who might even be in Champions League themselves, I’m not trying take away anything from Spurs or yourself Boonage it just how it is. Heck even I as a Man Utd fan can not take away what Real Madrid & Barcelona are as a team and club can offer. Even the most biased Man Utd would struggle to. Even Manchester City can offer double the wages of us and get away with it, if a player is interested in the money more then the football & had to choose City or us, I’m under no delusions we can’t really compete with them for wages. Just as the lure that is Real Madrid without its current players is still a huge prospect for any interested player. 

Its something Spurs will have to deal with it from now on, there in that level, where clubs are looking at there best players that Spurs have & seeing if they can find a opening to get those players to their own clubs. A club on the up or not, player wanting to leave or not, no matter the way its done or goes. No player or club is immune to selling its best players, only time will tell if Bale ever wants to leave though. My guess a move would not be down to money or him being unhappy at Spurs it would only come down to if Spurs cant maintain its current state of challenging for Top 4 in the league & being in Champions League with the idea of building on it every season & if that is the case it would still take so many things to make a move away from Spurs.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I went to sleep the second half of Barca's game. And I'm glad I did as it was a draw. 

Markout for Bale, and lol at Inter. No one should even be arguing anymore, that its Rafa who is fucking them up. Their defense was in dismay for Spurs second and third goal. Mourinho is the brains behind everything. He dominated with Inter, and have made Madrid look like such a formidable force, and a team that currently looks up there to win Champions League.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Man Utd fans can forget about Bale. There is no way Ferguson will ever spend £40m+ on one player. Chelsea won't do it either. The only team in England who would pay that sort of money for Bale is Man City.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Joel said:


> Man Utd fans can forget about Bale. There is no way Ferguson will ever spend £40m+ on one player. Chelsea won't do it either. The only team in England who would pay that sort of money for Bale is Man City.


This is pretty much what i'm thinking to. Since SAF wouldnt go around 35M mark for Benzema, 40Million plus is very unlikely for 1 single player, though when we did have that much money in 2007 we spent 50Million plus on 3 players & in the past if SAF feels he can get a player he thinks can improve the squad he would go out to go for him like did for Berbatov, now who knows if thats the case.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Gareth Bale or Samuel Eto for most outstanding player of the champions league so far this year? Bale has had an amazing last couple of games. Those crosses he send in yesterday's game to Crouch and whoever scored their third were amazing.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Gareth Bale is quite awesome. Been pulling for Tottenham in the Premier League but didn't think they'd show up so much at the Champion's league.
> 
> Milano vs. Madrid should be kewl, eh?
> 
> OZIL! OZIL! OZIL!


if by kewl you mean a 3-0 Milan victory then I wholeheartly agree mah brother


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's hoping Oezil works his magic again 

Son of a bitch is the workhorse Real have been needing all this time.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Son of a bitch Viasat Sport, they showed some fucking Euroleague shitty basketball match and only then started showing Milan vs Real, missed 17 fucking minutes because of some shitty basketball


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Flicked onto the Chelsea match for 5 or 10 minutes, found a cure for insomnia.
Milan-Madrid is decent though, think I'll stick with that.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fuck football, The Apprentice is on :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, Anelka scores again bitches.

The guy is really stepping up lately.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahahah! Superpippo lives, 2-1 Milan!!!!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Real are having Benzema play? Wow, they must be desperate.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Come on ref blow your whistle! I need the toilet!


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

FUCKING SHIT! U kiddin me?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What the hell was that goal? :lmao :lmao :lmao

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dull first half. But we stepped up a gear in the second. No where near our best, mind. We haven't been in top gear for a long time though. But we don't really need it right now, so it's all good.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Enigma said:


> Fuck football, The Apprentice is on :side:


Highlight of this Wednesday night, and every night while it's on! No game of interest tonight anyway.

Apart from that Paloma bint talking herself in to the sack, only Casillas came close to as matching her for self destruction and entertainment combined. What the fuck was he doing jumping for the second goal? Inzaghi was never going to lob him from the minor distance they were away from each other. Pillock!


----------



## Dale-wrestliing08 (Jul 30, 2008)

really enjoyed the milan vs madrid game 2nite...forget bale , inzaghi is the man at 37  and scoring offside goals still


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I watched both Milan/Madrid (live), and Chelsea/Spartak (on replay). Real had so many chances first half, but weren't able to finish. I thought Milan would have that game in the bag, but wow. You can never count Madrid out of a late comeback.

Chelsea looked great. Loved Anelka's goal, and Brani is having an epic week. Good to already qualify now for the next round of Champions League, and hopefully this year is the year. Bring on Loserpool :side:.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Rangers fan here. Got fucked last night anyway.

I'm just praying we finish third now.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Mourinho. 

Come back soon.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Clearly Mourihno was holding some Real families hostage

"Listen Fuckhead, we better tie against these assholes or Lil Higiun Junior is gonna get cut"


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Jose is all like, bitches please.

I got this.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor Inzagi! The guy had a massive comeback game and for it come down like this. I really don't like Milan at all but still.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Abate owned Cronaldo. the ... was crying and moaning like the little girl he is. Real and Milan always put on a great match though, so I'm not THAT dissapointed with the draw


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm not one to judge people by their appearance but if I were I think it would safe to say that Jay Spearing looks like a low-level street criminal who should be out stealing cars. Plus he's wank at football. One of the scummiest looking players I've ever seen, right up there with Rooney .


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

1-1 now how many times is Gerrard going to save Liverpool.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

You know, I recently started wondering after reading an article online. What if Gareth Bale was English? I mean I know everyone is calling him the second coming of Ryan Giggs, but if he was English, they'd be calling him the second coming of jesus really. Right?


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Lovely hat trick from Gerrard he deserves much better than liverpool.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Gerrard is probably the best English player today. Hes got the passion and fire to win. When he plays for England and Liverpool, he always stands out.

The guy really does deserve better.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Yep the things thats great about him is his Loyality to the club could have left a good few times now unlike some others i.e Rooney


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Steven Gerrard 3-1 Napoli 8*D

Jamie Redknapp (I know, I know) said that Giggs and Bale have been the best left-sided players for the last......wait for it......20 Years. I won't argue with Giggs but fuck the fuck off with Bale.
Jamie Redknapp, a bullet to his brain would probably increase his IQ.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Bale hasnt been around long enough to have that said about him but if he continues to play like this for a few more years that could be true.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bale show potential. Great potential. We'll see if he's the best in about 3 years.

However, its possible. If he keeps getting better.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

If you cant see that the lad will be playing like this for another 8 or so years then you're knowledge of everything is pretty low.
He's got the best pace i've seen for a while for a big lad and his long legs aren't going shrink anytime soon, proven he can score a goal or two and shows class on the ball.
Defenders hate speed and if he played in the la liga or serie A which are much slower leagues he'd be unstoppable.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

- SM™- said:


> Yep the things thats great about him is his Loyality to the club could have left a good few times now unlike some others i.e Rooney


You do know that he put a transfer request in to move to Chelsea twice don't you?

Just checking.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

- SM™- said:


> Yep the things thats great about him is his Loyality to the club could have left a good few times now unlike some others i.e Rooney


5 years ago called.....and the Rooney saga happened, only this time with Gerrard, the only difference is Liverpool were coming off a CL win and "on the up", whereas Man Utd weren't coming off shit and are fading due to the debt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tomkim4 said:


> If you cant see that the lad will be playing like this for another 8 or so years then you're knowledge of everything is pretty low.
> He's got the best pace i've seen for a while for a big lad and his long legs aren't going shrink anytime soon, proven he can score a goal or two and shows class on the ball.
> Defenders hate speed and if he played in the la liga or serie A which are much slower leagues he'd be unstoppable.


Exactly. Everyone saw how he made Maicon, one of the top defenders in the world, his bitch through speed and technique. A joy to watch as well.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kizza said:


> Exactly. Everyone saw how he made Maicon, one of the top defenders in the world, his bitch through speed and technique. A joy to watch as well.


yeah but then the counter argument is that last week rafael had him in his back pocket the whole match, when united played spurs, just by showing him inside all of the time. But i'd still like to see bale at united.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah but that was just one game. Bale's hardly going to be a world beater each and every game of his career.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Kizza said:


> Yeah but that was just one game. Bale's hardly going to be a world beater each and every game of his career.


My take on things as well, he had good 2010 lets see if he can continue this form into 2011, my guess is he will.

Remember T-C myself only what 2 weeks ago both agreeing when Giggs retires that we both would love to see us trying to get G. Bale to replace him, but the price being quoted at is like what 50M in some places? I don’t think so some how, granted kid got fantastic talent & great player and has all potential to be one best players in that LW role in world football in 3-5 years, but even in today’s market that cant be right surely? More so when you think Cesc Fabregas is being chased by Barca at 40-45M, my guess would be 30M area for him, anyway I’m not going to talk about transfer/rumors...Though I’d love to see him play OT week in week out, after all in the future only god knows, . But I will wait utill 2011 Summer to see what happens I stick with prediction that Spurs will keep him for bit longer yet

As for us, think qualification to next round is nearly complete just need a good result in 5th game in 3 weeks time, which is away to Rangers, not sure what to expect as far as result goes really, Rangers need to win to give themselves any chance of getting through to knock out round, shall be an interesting game & 1 I am very much looking forward to.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's playing well at the moment and he has bags and bags of potential but some of the praise (in the media) has been a little overboard.
I think it's happened 3 times already this season with British players, all wingers.
Walcott after his hat-trick got huge praise and Johnson after some very good performances for City and now Bale.
I'm not saying it's undeserved praise but the way the media builds them up can be annoying plus you know if one of them hit a bad patch the press would round on him like fucking vultures.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ He's only being talked about as worth 50m now he's had two excellent displays against Inter, a little bit of consistency in his brill first, and then maybe he's worth around that, but I wouldn't think he'd be worth more than 30-35 tops.

The british media is a circus and they will ride someone's dick like no other when they hit a purple patch, especially if they're English, which is why I'm surprised Bale is being praised so much. Imagine if he was English, they'd be calling him the best in the world.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Maicon is a terrible defender. What're you guys talking about? Bale made an idiot out of him many times but Maicon isn't great at the back. He's good at the front, but even then Ramos, Lahm etc. put him to shame.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

No shame in having Ramos and Lahm being better than you.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Sergio Ramos is probably my favorite right back. I'll even go ahead and say I'll pick him over any right back at the moment. He's been stellar for Madrid after the World Cup.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rafael kept Bale quiet, Maicon didn't so it's obvious that Rafael has taken the title of WORLDS BEST RIGHT BACK with Phil Neville in second place because he also kept Bale quiet. Ramos and Lahm have yet to keep Jesu.......Bale quiet so they are not even in Rafaels or Nevilles class :side:.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Quick, favourite left-back? Mine is probably Marcell Jansen. Classy, classy guy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Gareth Bale >_>.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Evra.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ashley Cole. Either him or Evra for me, and I'm not giving United any credit over Chelsea.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Janssen and Bale are more left midfielders than left backs. They can both play well as very attacking fullbacks though, however both are suspect defensively.

Best left back in the World is Ashley Cole, but as for my favourite, I'd have to go with either De Ceglie at Juve or Baines at Everton. Both great fullbacks who zip up and down the touchline. They're both sound defensively but can really deliver a good ball.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Evra or Cashley are the best left backs in the world, I prefer Evra tho, not just coz he's a Utd player but he's not a total scum piece of shit like Cole is. Kolarov looked promising but is struggling at Money City with injuries, and Maxwell was pretty damn good at Inter before he went to Barca and has done fuck all since.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ashley Cole. And it isn't even hard. Evra was the only left back close to him and all I've seen from him since the end of last season is mistake after mistake. And it isn't just low key ones, it's very daft decisions - failed bicycle clearances that lead to goals and the such.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

He said favourite. Not best.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Fábio Coentrão? He had a great world cup and im pretty sure he is still in good form. But at the moment it would have to be either Bale or A.Cole.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bale isn't a left back anymore, whenever he plays there, he's fairly crud. When he plays as a left mid/winger, he's fairly awesome.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ashley Cole is a complete and utter c*nt he's the best full back in the world at the minute. He's been immense for the last 12/15 months, contributing assists and goals as well doing a great job defensively.

It pains me to say it but my hate for him's not as bad it was with his ex-wife doing my tits in at the minute.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

O'Shea > Evra > Cole 

:smug:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

No no no.

Silvestre > O'Shea > Evra > Cole.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol @ Silvestre hate. He was pretty fucking good for a while.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Not sure how you got hate out of that, but whatever.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kilbane is better than the lot of them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kizza said:


> He said favourite. Not best.


So he did. My bad.

My favourite left back will be a surprise to you all... Ashley Cole. For all the reasons Nige mentioned. Don't disagree with any of that at all. Even the part where he called him a c***.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Best left Back? Toss up between A. Cole & Evra, right now though on form A.Cole gets the nod, Evra has had an in different & slow start to this season but the signs are he is slowly rediscovering his old form in recent weeks.

Fábio Coentrão reference, very nice. Great player, much like Bale he to can play anywhere on the left hand side & not sure but think his played a RB/RWB a few times as well, rocket of a shot on him, great pace, enegry & give good width to Benfica attacks. Just signed new 6-year deal at Benfica, 21 years old atm, only get better from here.

Discussed a few pages back, was best RB correct? Has to be Phillip Lahm for me, LB, RB even CB doesnt bother or faze him, natural talent, passes, crossing, pace, engery, cool head, work rate has the lot, fantastic player, one my favourite players.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The Monster said:


> Discussed a few pages back, was best RB correct? Has to be Phillip Lahm for me, LB, RB even CB doesnt bother or faze him, natural talent, passes, crossing, pace, engery, cool head, work rate has the lot, fantastic player, one my favourite players.


Right back's an interesting one isn't it?!

You're probably right with Lahm. I think up until Tuesday night, a lot of people including myself would've said Maicon. Sergio Ramos has got to be up there too. There's no stand-out in the Premiership. We've got some good ones like Glen Johnson, Micah Richards, Bakary Sagna, Branoslav Ivanovic. None of them are top class though.

I'm loving Michel Salgado personally. I was highly sceptical when we signed him but the boy's doing good.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Cole followed by Marcelo on this seasons form for LB. Ramos followed by Ivanovic for RB.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

dR1 said:


> Cole followed by Marcelo on this seasons form for LB. Ramos followed by Ivanovic for RB.


Ivanovic has been a bit suspect at RB this season. No where near his form last season. He's been great at CB though (barring that lapse in concentration on Wednesday). Proving it is his natural position.

I'd still have Maicon as best RB in the world. Alright, he got raped by Bale... jailhouse style... but it happens.

Look at Ronaldo at the start of the season. He was struggling so bad. But now he has returned to being the best in the world (I'll throw in the arguably so I don't make any Messi fans angry).

Point is that you can't play great every game. And sometimes you come up against someone who is in the form of his life and has all the attributes to torment you.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Maicon hasn't been very good at all this season, being destroyed twice by Bale wasn't just a random occurrence, his legs seemingly have slowed by like 50%, wingers in Italy have been all over him, and he's simply not that great defensively to make up for it, even on the attacking side he hasn't been involved all that much, coming off a season where he got a assist or goal every other game, he's gone 12 games without either so far this season.

After making the smartest decision ever to sell Zlatan last year, Inters decision this year not to sell him knowing they Santon who could play there with Chivu staying left back for £25m was stupid.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Just in case anyone missed it. Talented yeah, but fuck off with that shit. I honestly can't ever like this guy because of shit like this.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

makes me like them more tbh.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Nige™;9018254 said:


> Right back's an interesting one isn't it?!
> 
> You're probably right with Lahm. I think up until Tuesday night, a lot of people including myself would've said Maicon. Sergio Ramos has got to be up there too. There's no stand-out in the Premiership. We've got some good ones like Glen Johnson, Micah Richards, Bakary Sagna, Branoslav Ivanovic. None of them are top class though.
> 
> I'm loving Michel Salgado personally. I was highly sceptical when we signed him but the boy's doing good.


Im bit surprised no one mentioned Dani Alves tbh? I know he can be suspect at defending at times, but I think his improved alot since been at Barcelona, while at Sevilla he always rushed down right hand side with or without ball, bomb forward with no regard, which is great to watch btw but now at Barca I feel he still makes those runs but he choices the right moments to do so he doesn’t get ahead of play until Messi moved inside or/and ball in around Barca midfield area, his always willing to run in behind or stay onside so next to opposition LB so can whip in a dangerous cross, the fact he can score goals to is just an added bonus & as for defending part game, think he does try to go back to defend and race up & down that right hand as much as he can, always a willing runner even at 5-0 up or 1-0 down, think Barcelona don’t have same attacking threat when his not in starting 11, become such a huge player for them.

Still have Phillip Lahm over him but think Dani Alves does deserve a mention here though, also a future RB that people should keep there eye on is Everton's Seamus Coleman, young Irish lad, can play RM as well but looks alot better at RB imo, seen him play a few times times now when plays there (atRB) he puts in some impressive performances.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)




----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Dani Alves is solid,but there are a handful of names better than Alves though. Even within Brazil, Maicon is better than Alves imo. I would start Maicon over Alves.

EDIT- All this left back right back talk, makes me want to post a team of the current best Starting XI. Might do that in a bit.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The Monster said:


> Im bit surprised no one mentioned Dani Alves tbh? I know he can be suspect at defending at times, but I think his improved alot since been at Barcelona, while at Sevilla he always rushed down right hand side with or without ball, bomb forward with no regard, which is great to watch btw but now at Barca I feel he still makes those runs but he choices the right moments to do so he doesn’t get ahead of play until Messi moved inside or/and ball in around Barca midfield area, his always willing to run in behind or stay onside so next to opposition LB so can whip in a dangerous cross, the fact he can score goals to is just an added bonus & as for defending part game, think he does try to go back to defend and race up & down that right hand as much as he can, always a willing runner even at 5-0 up or 1-0 down, think Barcelona don’t have same attacking threat when his not in starting 11, become such a huge player for them.
> 
> Still have Phillip Lahm over him but think Dani Alves does deserve a mention here though, also a future RB that people should keep there eye on is Everton's Seamus Coleman, young Irish lad, can play RM as well but looks alot better at RB imo, seen him play a few times times now when plays there (atRB) he puts in some impressive performances.


Seamus Coleman does look like he could be a good Premiership player. He's lucky his only real competition is Tony Hibbert, although Phil Neville has been floating around between right back and midfield more often this season.

I forgot about Dani Alves. He's a threat going forward but I've not seen enough of him defensively tbh.

This for me is the most disgraceful bit of 'simulation'.






It's a a damn good thing Inter held on or it would've been criminal had Barcelona got through after that.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Nige™ said:


> Seamus Coleman does look like he could be a good Premiership player. He's lucky his only real competition is Tony Hibbert, although Phil Neville has been floating around between right back and midfield more often this season.
> 
> I forgot about Dani Alves. He's a threat going forward *but I've not seen enough of him defensively tbh.*
> This for me is the most disgraceful bit of 'simulation'.
> ...


Well you wont see him much defensively as Barca normally keep the ball in most La Liga games anyway so he doesn’t really need to defend all that such, lol. But his much like Maicon, great attacking RB but can be very suspect at defending. 

As for the simulation part of football, my take on it is simple, ban anybody doing it for a single game even if seen by ref or not, if player does it again ban him for 2 games & so on, many may say though to add a fine on top of a match suspension but imo if either of those things happen it properly help solve the simulation problem in football imo anyway.

I sent you message through rep comment to btw Nige.


----------



## Greek_Tornado (Oct 5, 2008)

Victor Valdez should have been sent to prison for that tackle on N'Doye.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The simulation takes away so much credibility from the sport. It's pathetic to see.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The Monster said:


> Well you wont see him much defensively as Barca normally keep the ball in most La Liga games anyway so he doesn’t really need to defend all that such, lol. But his much like Maicon, great attacking RB but can be very suspect at defending.
> 
> As for the simulation part of football, my take on it is simple, ban anybody doing it for a single game even if seen by ref or not, if player does it again ban him for 2 games & so on, many may say though to add a fine on top of a match suspension but imo if either of those things happen it properly help solve the simulation problem in football imo anyway.
> 
> I sent you message through rep comment to btw Nige.


Got it. I'll PM you in a sec.

What I should've said about Dani Alves was I haven't watched a great deal of Spanish football to see his defensive ability.



Kizza said:


> The simulation takes away so much credibility from the sport. It's pathetic to see.


Yep.

I just wished that Fifa/Uefa/Premier League would do something about it. I think it's the Italian league that have introduced some kind of review panel this year and are banning players who dive/simulate. It's easy to do and if you ban those players who do it, I'm sure managers would make it clear to them not to even think about it.

It's not a hard thing to set up although Uefa made a mess about the way they went about the Eduardo dive last year by making him a scapegoat.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

It seems that I've been missing out on a debate over full backs. My two pennies worth is:

LB: 1) Ashley Cole, 2) Marcelo, 3) Patrice Evra
RB: 1) Maicon, 2) Phillip Lahm, 3) Daniel Alves

I think Lahm is closing in on Maicon at the moment, as Maicon's isn't having a great season thus far. I believe Ashley Cole to be considerably ahead of his rivals at left back though.


----------



## Hardy420 (Jun 17, 2006)

ColeStar said:


> It seems that I've been missing out on a debate over full backs. My two pennies worth is:
> 
> LB: 1) Ashley Cole, 2) Marcelo, 3) Patrice Evra
> RB: 1) Maicon, 2) Phillip Lahm, 3) Daniel Alves
> ...


It's all well and good enjoying fullbacks that can bomb on and attack, but they are worthless if they can't defend.

I would argue that the likes of Alves, Maicon and Marcelo would get ripped to shreds in the Premier League where sides press the opposition a lot harder.

For me, Cole and Evra are the best left backs in the world, and Lahm the best Right back.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Marcelo over Evra?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Please tell me you don't seriously believe that?


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

So,what are your bets onto winning the Champions and the (former UEFA Cup) Europa Cup?

My bets on each are:

Champions Leage -> Real Madrid - They've got the best coach in the world in Mourinho (every team he coaches since he got to the top the first two times with FCP won this),some of the best players in the world in Ronaldo,Kaká (I'm not sure,is he still there?),Casillas (who had butter fingers on the game this night,but is a great gk overall) I don't know a lot about them,but my bet is on them...

(On Liverpool,SLB throwed them off the league didn't it? idk...)


UEFA/Europa Cup -> FCP - Yeah,I know it's my club,but we won all the games on this season unless one because the ref nuled 3 of our goals. Oh,and we,even though haven't played the second half of the qualifying games to the eliminations we already are qualified. On our league we only didn't won once (tie against the new second position,bad luck though) and we absolutely squashed (5-0,total own) the last Portuguese Champion,who only won it cause we got half our top players sidelined by different reasons since the beggining of the championship. Our team is also one of the best I see in Europa Cup,and can even top a lot of the Champions without problems. I know there are also a lot of great teams on the competition,but this is my bet


Who do you think is going to win it?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ It's weird not having Porto in the Champions League.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Hardy420 said:


> It's all well and good enjoying fullbacks that can bomb on and attack, but they are worthless if they can't defend.
> 
> I would argue that the likes of Alves, Maicon and Marcelo would get ripped to shreds in the Premier League where sides press the opposition a lot harder.
> 
> For me, Cole and Evra are the best left backs in the world, and Lahm the best Right back.


That's a valid point, however their effectiveness would depend very much on the systems in which they would play and the players they would have around them. Conversely, I would argue that the Premier League is one in which quick, powerful attacking full-backs like them would thrive even more than they do so now. It's a matter of opinion though.



Renegade™ said:


> Marcelo over Evra?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Please tell me you don't seriously believe that?


I was speaking about current form only, not general reputation. I believe Evra to be a much better left back than Marcelo at his peak, of course. However at the moment Marcelo is playing very well and Evra is playing far below his best. Therefore I placed Marcelo ahead of him.


----------



## ecksbocks (Nov 7, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> It seems that I've been missing out on a debate over full backs. My two pennies worth is:
> 
> LB: 1) Ashley Cole, 2) Marcelo, 3) Patrice Evra
> RB: 1) Maicon, 2) Phillip Lahm, 3) Daniel Alves
> ...


Maicon? Watch the Inter-Tottenham games at the San Siro and White Hart Lane... He gets absolutely massacred. Bale's runs against him were breathtaking - especially the display of pure pace where he just kicked the ball in front of him, and dared Maicon to catch up to him; he couldn't. Of course this could be a case of the exception proving the rule, but at the moment, at least, I don't believe Maicon is the best RB in the world.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

ROFL I like how that dude says "im doing it on current form" and correctly puts Cole and Marcelo above Evra, yet puts Maicon in first for the RB, Maicon has been godawful all season, he's been raped like 6 times, Juventus, Fiorentina, Tottenham twice...Lahm isn't that good either.


----------



## ecksbocks (Nov 7, 2010)

Exactly. 

On a sidenote, Marcelo's movement has been absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

ecksbocks said:


> Maicon? Watch the Inter-Tottenham games at the San Siro and White Hart Lane... He gets absolutely massacred. Bale's runs against him were breathtaking - especially the display of pure pace where he just kicked the ball in front of him, and dared Maicon to catch up to him; he couldn't. Of course this could be a case of the exception proving the rule, but at the moment, at least, I don't believe Maicon is the best RB in the world.





dR1 said:


> ROFL I like how that dude says "im doing it on current form" and correctly puts Cole and Marcelo above Evra, yet puts Maicon in first for the RB, Maicon has been godawful all season, he's been raped like 6 times, Juventus, Fiorentina, Tottenham twice...Lahm isn't that good either.


To be honest, Maicon's form this season has been quite poor, I'll accept that. Possibly being an Inter and Brazil fan caused me to give him an undue pass. 

I did see both Inter v Spurs games, but that isn't sufficient to rule him out. More to the point is the fact that his form throughout the Serie A season has not been great. 

I stand by my Lahm choice though.


----------



## JAKE LA MOTTA (Oct 30, 2010)

> Look at Ronaldo at the start of the season. He was struggling so bad. But now he has returned to being the best in the world (I'll throw in the arguably so I don't make any Messi fans angry).


Ronaldo is the best player in the world against mid table sides. He has not proven himself enough in big time matches. For my money Iniesta and Snejder are the two best players in the world. They play well all year round in any type of match.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Sneijder has been poor this season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Xavi is better than Iniesta too.

This silly arguement against Ronaldo that he never performed against big teams is hilarious. Scored against Arsenal after teh sexiest pass from Saha to Evra. Scored against Liverpool in 3-0 win at Old Trafford. Scored in Champs League final against Chelsea. Scored against Arsenal as we .... them at the Emirates in Champs league. Scored penalty against Liverpool. Scored stunner against Porto in Portugal. Scored twice against Roma. Scored against Inter in Milan.

FACHTS!~


----------



## JAKE LA MOTTA (Oct 30, 2010)

Just listing random examples doesn't prove your point. There have been numerous occasions when he has gone missing in big matches and when his side is losing he's not the most hungry to try and get them back in it. For that reason I'd rate him below guys like Xavi, Iniesta, Tevez and Snejder.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ozil is the best footballer in the world.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Ozil is the best footballer in the world.


He's not though, is he?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep yep.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Just listing random examples doesn't prove your point.


Actually, it does. You said he only performs against mid level clubs, and I listed teams that are above said level that he's scored against and played well against, which definitely proves my point and if anything, negates yours. And you just proved how much of a numpty you are by saying you think Tevez is better than Ronaldo, the only thing Tevez is better than Ronaldo at is being ugly. No one in their right mind would think Tevez is a better player than Ronaldo, coz simply put, he's not.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Tevez. Funny.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

JAKE LA MOTTA said:


> Just listing random examples doesn't prove your point. There have been numerous occasions when he has gone missing in big matches and when his side is losing he's not the most hungry to try and get them back in it. For that reason I'd rate him below guys like Xavi, Iniesta, Tevez and Snejder.


So what about all the big games those 4 haven't shown up in? You can't use that argument for one and not the others, all great players have a split of good/bad games against the best clubs, they wouldn't be the best clubs if they weren't at least able to neutralize the best players every so often. Rating him below Tevez is just absurd, wtf has that guy done in big games? Oh yeah saving West Ham was a big deal, that makes him better I agree.(not really) And Sneijder has had 8 great months, but lets not be hasty, it's not on the same level as Fabregas yet, yet alone Xavi.


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

I really dislike C. Ronaldo. He is a slimebag and even needs a good team to really make a difference.

But he IS a great football player. And ALL great football player need the right enviroment nowadays and have bad games.

I won't call him "the best". There was never "the best" player, only some great ones who became media icons. But Ronaldo outshines a lot of workers.


----------



## JAKE LA MOTTA (Oct 30, 2010)

Eh what big games hasn't Tevez shown up in. He is as skillful as Ronaldo with twice the workrate. And to say that Snejder has only had eight great months is about as ignorant as you can get. Ronaldo isa level below the players I mentioned.
Man you football fans have a low iq - don't ever try and get into a more complex sport like cycling - it might just blow your mind.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

None of the players you listed are as good as C9. Xavi, Sneijder and Iniesta are better at certain aspects. Schweinsteiger is better than all three of them.

Also, Sneijder having 8 great months should be good enough reason to say he's an awesome player. I thought the discussion was about who's the better player now, not who will be in times to come. Derp derp.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Man you football fans have a low iq - don't ever try and get into a more complex sport like cycling - it might just blow your mind.


Trying to watch a cycling race will blow your mind it's so boring. 8*D

Ronaldo is a level above every other player except for Messi. The guy has it all, who gives a fuck about work rate when he will consistently pitch in with 25+ goals a season and assist a fair share too. He's quicker than Tevez, better in the air than Tevez, stronger than Tevez, better dribbler than Tevez, a two footed player which Tevez isn't. The only thing Tevez has on Ronaldo is work rate. Your statement is so wrong, it's embarassing to watch you continue to talk about it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I would kill to have Ronaldo back, fucking Madrid


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

A Ronaldo-less Man United is a fair bit weaker than when he was in the team.

But he's not important, right? Easily replaceable, right? I guess being named Champions League's best player in 2008 means nothing. Going by the best team in Europe saga, wouldn't that have made him the best player in Europe?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd rather have Tevez 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I like Tevez because he works his ass off during games and obviously shows a passion for the sport, but I wouldn't put him anywhere near the best in the world as a player, not even as a striker.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I personally hate Tevez and I still know he's a damn good player. Even though the poor guy is exhausted and is falling out of love with football, it must be so draining having to train and play for 200k a week. I feel for the ****


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I have no specific feelings towards Tevez. He's a solid striker, but idrc about him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Trying to watch a cycling race will blow your mind it's so boring. 8*D
> 
> Ronaldo is a level above every other player except for Messi. *The guy has it all*, who gives a fuck about work rate when he will consistently pitch in with 25+ goals a season and assist a fair share too. He's quicker than Tevez, better in the air than Tevez, stronger than Tevez, better dribbler than Tevez, a two footed player which Tevez isn't. The only thing Tevez has on Ronaldo is work rate. Your statement is so wrong, it's embarassing to watch you continue to talk about it.


He actually does have it all. I don't even think it is an exaggeration. The only thing you could probably question him on is his final ball. But we never really get to see whether he has one or not, because he is usually the guy on the end of the final pass.

Ronaldo has every single attribute an attacker needs: Pace, skill, strength, finisher, long range shots, headers, free kicks, penalties. But most of all, he has a genuine desire to be the best in the world.

You also got to consider that unlike Messi, all of this didnt just come naturally to Ronaldo. He had to seriously work hard to get where he is. He can be a bit of a prick, but I think he is still pretty inspirational. Work hard as hell and in the end you can reach your goal.

Schweinsteiger is not better than Xavi. The role that Bastian is now playing in, is the role what Xavi does for Barca and Spain and there is no one better than him in that role. He controls every game he plays in. And is probably the most accurate passer I have ever seen. IF Ronaldo and Messi weren't freaks that were probably created in some secret football laboratory, then Xavi would be the best in the world.


----------



## dR1 (Sep 6, 2010)

JAKE LA MOTTA said:


> Eh what big games hasn't Tevez shown up in. He is as skillful as Ronaldo with twice the workrate. And to say that Snejder has only had eight great months is about as ignorant as you can get. Ronaldo isa level below the players I mentioned.
> Man you football fans have a low iq - don't ever try and get into a more complex sport like cycling - it might just blow your mind.


Well Tevez played pretty amazing last week in the derby didn't he....o wait. Let's not get into many of the 'big' games he didn't do much in outside of workrate for Man Utd including the CL final(and the other one where he was sub, so we'll let him off there), and then doing jack shit in City's biggest game to date in their HOME 1-0 loss to Spurs last season. The big game argument is the lamest argument ever as I've already said, it's 100% impossible for any player to always be good in them, not many are even good in half of of their big games, if you are NEVER good in them, then sure, it's a fair argument(which is what holds Rooney back most since he's only got the Euro 2004 and a few big Prem games). You put yourself in BPITW contention for consistent performances over the course of a year, not based off one or two games, which is why despite not being great in the CL semis because he had 3 men on him last year, Messi is still clearly the best, with Xavi and Ronaldo behind, then there is a monster HUGE gap to the next bunch, those 3 are just leagues ahead right now, it's not even up for debate.

Sneijder is in this discussion because of 8 months, don't even try and argue that, Sneijders a complete class act, but his performances so far this season, and before his time with Jose were no way near BPITW discussion worthy, he had a really good start at Madrid and was a consistent performer for Ajax, but yeah, for him, it's all off the 8 months from December 09 to the World Cup final, he probably won't reach those heights again. Don't call me ignorant because you're in a discussion you can't back up.



Joel said:


> You also got to consider that unlike Messi, all of this didnt just come naturally to Ronaldo. *He had to seriously work hard to get where he is.*


And Messi didn't? Messi and Ronaldo are both hugely naturally talented obviously, but they are both equally as hard working, just because Ronaldo lived in England, you just got to know more about him and his hard work, but Messi puts just as much in, the thing he has over Ronaldo, and this is the thing that will continue to separate them is that he plays for the team, Ronaldo does that, but he's more of a me guy. Ronaldo wouldn't be able to play playmaker as he doesn't have the passing ability for it, whereas Messi can and has done it brilliantly when both Xavi and Iniesta have been absent in the past.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Chelsea currently 1 down to Zilina at home. Arsenal 0-0 Braga.


----------



## Mafio' (Nov 23, 2010)

Good operation for Marseille who is now qualified. Real Madrid is winning 1-0 over Ajax Amsterdam by way of Benzema =D


----------



## Dale-wrestliing08 (Jul 30, 2008)

ibrahimovic just scored a screamer for milan who now 1-0 against auxeure..real also in control with arbelola adding to benzema goal 2-0 against ajax

3-0 now ronaldo !!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Braga 1-0 Arsenal, goal after 80 minutes.
How Arsenal didn't get a penalty a few minutes before that is beyond me, cast-iron penalty. Vela even got booked for diving.

Chelsea 2-1 Zilina, Malouda on '85.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Once again shocking from Arsenal. Don't know where that stands themselves in the Champions League now but i can't imagine it's looking as sure for qualification as once was. They dominated the game with possession but from what i seen never fully threatened. A real poor night overall with some key injuries picked up as well. The only reason i can think that penalty wasn't given was for the way Vela fell. 

Last time i looked Madrid up 4-0 at Ajax? This game on Monday will be immense.


----------



## Dale-wrestliing08 (Jul 30, 2008)

real madrid had alonso and ramos sent off late on for time wasting....deliberately ???


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I can see Madrid beating Barca this Monday. I hope not.

I heard Chelsea won with a late goal. Well at least we are getting wins again. Now to look to Newcastle and win that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fortunately Real are already through, so the sendings off don't really matter for the Auxerre game. Time wasting at 4-0 late in the game is just crazy though. No need!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Jamie1™;9073453 said:


> Once again shocking from Arsenal. Don't know where that stands themselves in the Champions League now but i can't imagine it's looking as sure for qualification as once was. They dominated the game with possession but from what i seen never fully threatened. A real poor night overall with some key injuries picked up as well. The only reason i can think that penalty wasn't given was for the way Vela fell.
> 
> Last time i looked Madrid up 4-0 at Ajax? This game on Monday will be immense.


Not in a fantastic situation would be best way summing it up for Arsenal there still sitting 2nd in group & they have Partizan at home in there final group game but to make sure I wouldn’t know if Wenger would play his big players or not but after seeing how last 2 group games gone don’t think he has much of choice as Braga are level points with them in 3rd.

I don’t know the details on Cesc hamstring injury but it didn’t look good as knew straight away he had to go off takes good few weeks for even slightest kind of hamstring injury to heal up & even then it never sure bet its fully healed & to me his been having hamstring injury problems for good year now I think. Anyway Arsenal last CL game is on a Wednesday 8th Dec then 5 days later on the 13th they face us at Old Trafford if things work out for us against Rangers we can be through without any pressure on last game against Valencia at home on last Champions League group game.

Think summed up perfectly watched bits & pieces of game but they should have had clear pen but its still same old Arsenal problems have ball but create little & still cant defend well as a unit, take nothing away from both finishers on Braga the 2nd goal a great run & shot smashes the bar before hitting net. 

5 teams have gone through to knock out stages tonight (although Chelsea were in last round was unknown where finish for sure but not in question now) Chelsea, Bayern Munich & Real Madrid have gone through tonight as the group winners while Marseille along with AC Milan have gone through as runners up in theirs groups.

A lot more teams can make sure of qualifying tomorrow night as well, getting to cut off points for a lot teams to see whose heading for Champions League knock out round or Europa League knock out round instead. 

Not sure what team/shape be against Rangers we traveled with 3/4 center midfielders, I keep thinking be normal 4-3-3 away European shape but im not sure this time if SAF switch to a 4-4-2 because he doesn’t feel the ball will be away from us alot & Rangers wont offer much & just hope nick a goal like did at OT, think Scholes, Giggs will no doubt start imo, but don’t think Nani will, Going go with this team.

VDS
Brown Evans/Smalling O'Shea
Scholes/Carrick/Ando
Park Rooney Giggs

Subs: Kuz Evra Fabio Nani Obertan Chicha Berba

If not 4-3-3 then 4-4-2 shape looking like this

VDS
Brown Evans/Smalling O'Shea
Park Scholes/Carrick Giggs
Berbatov/Rooney

Subs: Kuz Evra Fabio Nani Obertan Ando Chicha


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

that sending off for real (the second) was so fucking bizarre.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Fortunately Real are already through, so the sendings off don't really matter for the Auxerre game. Time wasting at 4-0 late in the game is just crazy though. No need!


They did it deliberately. They both only needed one booking to miss a game in the knockout stages so Mourinho told them to get sent off so they missed the meaningless last group game.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Do bookings get carried over from the group phases to the knockouts then?

I thought what you thought initially, but it said on the coverage on Setanta they don't carry over so they could have been rested anyway, so I've no idea.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

T-C said:


> They did it deliberately. They both only needed one booking to miss a game in the knockout stages so Mourinho told them to get sent off so they missed the meaningless last group game.


Duh! Of course. I should've known. Classic tactic.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Dale-wrestliing08 said:


> real madrid had alonso and ramos sent off late on for time wasting....deliberately ???


Yup,to clean their record



Jamie1™ said:


> Once again shocking from Arsenal. Don't know where that stands themselves in the Champions League now but i can't imagine it's looking as sure for qualification as once was. They dominated the game with possession but from what i seen never fully threatened. A real poor night overall with some key injuries picked up as well. The only reason i can think that penalty wasn't given was for the way Vela fell.
> 
> Last time i looked Madrid up 4-0 at Ajax? This game on Monday will be immense.


Ajax and Arsenal seriously disapointed me. Arsenal loses 2-0 against Braga? Braga?! Is this a joke or something? They never even won a national cup or championship,and now they beat arsenal? Damn...

Ajax,as stated by the comentators,is nowhere near the quality of before. Madrid has an awesome team and I bet they'll get far on Champions League,or even win it,but 4-0 is the normal amount of goals they score to smaller teams in Taça Del Rey or in the Spanish League. I lol'd when I saw them both just playing with it all,even though I knew the purpose. Barcelona is screwed big time

Chelsea struggled a lot more than I thought it could be needed. They're opponents literally had all they're team in defense. That game was crazy xD Congrats to the opponents (I don't remember the name of the team >.<) for all the fight they gave and waiting to see more of Chelsea troughout the league.

Hope Bayern and Rome both pass,they're both great teams and,even though I don't see none of them getting the win,they'll sure get far. And plus,if none of them go to Europa League,Porto has a bigger chance of winning 

Waiting for tommorrow's results to see what happens ^^


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao just seen the madrid sending offs, pretty ridiculous, so obvious they were done deliberately. Apparently UEFA are deciding today whether to take action

if anyone hasnt seen them


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rio and Vidic both rested so we get a wonderful partnership of Evans and the oaf Smalling. Great. I'd rather Brown/Evans tbh, but Fergie's got some major love for Oaf atm.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ramos even shook the ref's hand, haha.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks that the deliberate sending offs are absolute genius?

Seriously, it's great team play. Sergio and Alonso are two very important players, so to have the in the next stages is a must. Jose exploited the system, and that's why he's credited as one of the best in the world.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The "oaf" Smalling? I think he's had a really good start for United, he looks very solid.
I have more faith in him than I do in Evans, certainly this seasons performances.
He's been awful so far, really needs to wake the fuck up.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's a sensible idea to get the suspensions out of the way but it's not genius in the way Real went about it last night as it was so blatant.

Had they done clumsy tackles to get a second yellow, there wouldn't be the fuss there is today and Uefa wouldn't be investigating it. Because it was so obvious, they could find themselves in trouble now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Wait, is it being investigated?

I retract the genius statement.

But what can they really do? Fine them?


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

They could have done that in a not so obivious way but its good for them as they will have the clean slate, will be interesting to see what UEFA do about it though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

There is no written rule saying that you cant deliberately get a booking so why should Alonso and Ramos really be punished? Who cares, it was a bit of genius what they did.



> The "oaf" Smalling? I think he's had a really good start for United, he looks very solid.


It was more a reference to his hideous appearance. But tbf, he's looked alright against teams in the Carling Cup and Rangers who parked the bus, he's got a long way to go.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Smalling looks a great prospect, comfortable on the ball, similar to Ferdinand. Saw him for the england u-21s a couple of months back and he didn't put a foot wrong.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Paddy Crerand just made a fool of a SSN reporter :lmao He and a ex-Rangers player were chatting about the match and the reporter asked him who would win the Ashes (stop with constant fucking advertising Sky :side and Crerand said: ''er....What has the Ashes got to do with Rangers against United in the Champions League?!''
He's a cranky, funny bastard .

Anyway, hopefully prickface (Rooney) gets some fitness back tonight and starts scoring again because it seems like Berbatov has forgotten how to. At least Rangers won't be parking the bus like a few weeks back, they need to win I think? I'll go with Rangers 1-2 Man United.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

dR1 said:


> And Messi didn't? Messi and Ronaldo are both hugely naturally talented obviously, but they are both equally as hard working, just because Ronaldo lived in England, you just got to know more about him and his hard work, but Messi puts just as much in, the thing he has over Ronaldo, and this is the thing that will continue to separate them is that he plays for the team, Ronaldo does that, but he's more of a me guy. Ronaldo wouldn't be able to play playmaker as he doesn't have the passing ability for it, whereas Messi can and has done it brilliantly when both Xavi and Iniesta have been absent in the past.


I don't agree that Ronaldo is hugely naturally talented. You just have to look at the way he runs and approaches defenders. It's run, hop, run, hop, dribble, run, etc. When you watch Messi it is just run, dribble, run, dribble. Messi doesn't have to stop, because he knows what he is going to do before the defender even approaches him. Ronaldo, has to think about what he is going to do. And that is the difference.

Just look at clips of when they were 18. Ronaldo was doing so much shit with the ball, making some poor decisions and unessecary things. While Messi was using the ball like he was already 30. Everything was already pre-installed in Messi's brain. Ronaldo had to download and then install it.

I'm not saying Messi didn't work hard. Even though he is gifted, he obviously had to work his ass off. But for Ronaldo to reach Messi's level without half of the natural talent Messi has is amazing, imo.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Renegade™;9076133 said:


> There is no written rule saying that you cant deliberately get a booking so why should Alonso and Ramos really be punished? Who cares, it was a bit of genius what they did.


It could fall under "Unsportsmanlike conduct" according to a guy in the UEFA delegation. But there was a simular situation years ago and those guys got a small fine and thats it. Most likely the same thing here.
Its also better then to blatant trying to tackle someone to get a yellow card. This way there is no risk for injuries.

Still hope Real Madrid goes out in the first round though


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Early rumoured word is this is how MUFC line up tonight against Rangers bit of shock SAF has gone with the 4-4-2 & not 4-3-3, players are: 

VDS 
O'Shea Smalling/Evans Fabio
Nani Scholes/Carrick Giggs
Berbatov/Rooney

THat might become a 4-4-1-1 or 4-2-3-1 shape with Berba & Rooney switching & playing in the hole i would imagine at times, have feeling Nani will be targeted alot as the danger man & be closely followed/man marked when on right wing when about to take on his fullback or/& cross it in, glad to see Giggs back, finally someone who can whip in a a good cross every time & a good corner taker as well, yippee. Also little not really excited to see Fabio is playing at LB. Aint got anything on Rangers team or either subs bench from both teams yet but again stressing just first rumoured team sheet from Man Utd tonight.

EDIT - That MUFC team i just posted is now been confirmed & these are the confirmed subs bench for us to, Subs: Amos, Evra, Brown, Anderson, Obertan, Hernandez & Macheda


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Its so funny how blatant their time wasting was. Especially (where I assume) Casillas should be taking a goal kick, but Sergio Ramos is conveniently there to take it. I think they might end up getting off the hook. I just wish those red cards carried over to the El Clasico rather than a useless CL game for Madrid. 

Game lineup on TV is gay. So I'm gonna have to end up watching United/Rangers live, and then avoid spoilers and watch Barca/Pan right after.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rangers redefine parking the bus especially when they need to win


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Serves rangers right for such defensive play. They were playing 6 at the back at times. Enjoy the Europa League :lmao

Good to see Rooney get a goal, hopefully that will give him a bit of confidence.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bye bye Rangers, you shower of shit with your pathetic fans.
Roo-nay! Roo-nay! :side: he's got a way to go yet though.
How we didn't get a penalty in the second minute was baffling, what IS the point of the fifth official? Fucking useless.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm fully expecting the game against valencia to be much more open and exciting game. Rooney just needs to get a goal vs blackburn which is gonna be a tricky game.

It really is baffling how rangers never went for it and just attacked from the off, they had a shot of getting to the next round of the champions league surely that's enough incentive to go for it.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Please tell me how we have pathetic fans? There is something called playing too your strengths. Going all out against a side like Manchester Utd would be beyond stupid and is something very few sides do. We played well in occasions tonight and were unlucky with some chances. Inter done it all the time under Mourinho in which play all men at the back and they're a side with much more quality infact tons more quality than Rangers yet Mourinho is classed as a hero for it. Hmmm.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Jamie1™ said:


> Please tell me how we have pathetic fans? There is something called playing too your strengths. Going all out against a side like Manchester Utd would be beyond stupid and is something very few sides do. We played well in occasions tonight and were unlucky with some chances. Inter done it all the time under Mourinho in which play all men at the back and they're a side with much more quality infact tons more quality than Rangers yet Mourinho is classed as a hero for it. Hmmm.


Theres a difference between going all out and just putting a couple more players forward, which rangers could have done, they need to win a match and they playing 6 at at the back most of the time up until the 88th minute. Then they still only put people forward when they got a free kick. You arent going to win unless you actually take a chance.
Just shows the difference between the SPL and the premier league.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

The fact of the matter is when this draw was made Rangers were hoping for third place and that's what they have got. Achievment successful. Anything else was a complete and utter bonus. We had our chances in the game and didn't take them. If we were to have attacked more the game would have been over before it was, if you didn't get that penalty the game was finishing 0-0.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Rangers played there game well defended deep as a unit in great numbers but clearly was a pen should of had 2 really, but we didn’t create alot cos of Rangers defense, thought we do ok not great but still best 3 players on park were Smalling, Fabio & Carrick, think found a good star for future in Smalling, Fabio played like was a cup final, was brave to put his head in for that pen before nearly getting head taken clean off his shoulders, Carrick was MotM though for me lead by example tracking back, attacking, defending, passing when playing young in-exp CB pairing & his there ahead of you & even VDS in goal for example when Carrick like that much give you good reassurance his there, now comes that normally moment when i hope that this form continues into next game/s for a good run now, cos be very nice to see.

Would of taken a point before game im being honest but walking away with all 3 & going through to knock out stages is fantastic, think this makes last game with Valencia all but meaningless now really, going say that game end with a draw so were finish top.

Just bit of fun here think after today & yesterdays results & how final group games go I think the 16 teams to go through to Champions League knock out rounds & teams going into knock out stage in Europa League will be like this -

Winners in Group:
Inter Milan
Lyon
Man Utd
Barca
Bayern
Chelsea
Real Madrid
Shakhtar Donetsk

Runners up in Group:
Spurs
Schalke 04
Valencia
Copenhagen
Roma
Marseille
AC Milan
Arsenal

Europa League Positions: 
Twente
Benfica
Rangers
Rubin Kazan
Basel
Spartak Moscow
Ajax
Braga

If in my prediction that how it finishes we can get 5 out of the 8 runners up spot teams in last 16 stage the 5 teams being AC Milan once again please not for 2nd year again, Marseille fine with me, Roma after how went last few seasons ago don’t want to meet again for awhile longer yet, Copenhagen yes definitely or Schalke 04 think beat them at OT not so sure away from home though.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The famine song (which has died down apparently), booing of Irish players, all that pathetic nonsense.
Suppose I shouldn't single Rangers out, Celtic are also a shower of shite and partake in similar shit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Your fans chant shit about the 96, so don't be hypocritical.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Jamie1™ said:


> Going all out against a side like Manchester Utd would be beyond stupid and is something very few sides do. We played well in occasions tonight and were unlucky with some chances. Inter done it all the time under Mourinho in which play all men at the back and they're a side with much more quality infact tons more quality than Rangers yet Mourinho is classed as a hero for it. Hmmm.


There's a big gap between sitting back in the manner which you did and going all out. When you needed a win, there should have been some attacking mentality. Look at Braga last night against Arsenal for example. Settling for third place is pathetic and shows no ambition at all. It's like they just accepted defeat in the attempt to qualify.

Inter didn't sit back when they beat Barca 3-1 in the first leg at the San Siro, so they didn't do it all the time under Mourinho.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'd say it's a very small amount of retards that chant about the 96 people. Just like it's very small amount of other clubs retards that chant the Munich stuff and do the aeroplane gesture.
Anyway, moving on. Great position in the group and no goals conceded, nice.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol at Benfica getting PWNED by Appoel when in all the newspapers they were full of confidence and even had a returning guy. I wish they got down to Europa so we (Porto) can PWN them again (more 5 next time =D)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Very small, yet it is clear to hear on TV? Right...

Point is, why trash other support for anti chants, when your own supporters do it? It's just daft.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You must be hearing stuff. If its that widespread don't you think the FA and the media come down like a tonne of bricks on them. Plus I'd assume and hope anyone caught chanting that stuff would be banned.
The Rangers stuff, on the other hand, seems fairly widespread. I'm judging that on the reaction O Shea got tonight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I didn't have much fun watching United/Rangers. And once again, lets not get ahead of ourselves with Rooney scoring. He has yet to score in open play for United in forever. With that said I think he was decent today.

Barcelona were brilliant. You have to applaud their passing, its just so fun to watch. Today was the first time I was happy with Adriano. He took a cracking chance from 35 yards out, and had a great shot stopped, after finding his way into the box. Positive performance from all the players really. Now roll on next Monday, gonna be very exciting.

Looks like the usual faces all advanced, apart from Arsenal. I'm sure they won't lose their last game anyways.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Just seen Messi's goal scoring record for La Liga and i think all competition's, on ITV CL highlights show.

it's fucking insane he really is in a different galaxy nevermind on a different planet.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Poueff said:


> Lol at Benfica getting PWNED by Appoel when in all the newspapers they were full of confidence and even had a returning guy. I wish they got down to Europa so we (Porto) can PWN them again (more 5 next time =D)


Bit of a nightmare for Benfica there but Israeli teams away can be tricky. Im sure Man Utd lost 3-0 there once. Is it possible they could draw Porto in the Europa League or will they be kept apart (providing they qualify obviously)?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah but we took our second string there eight years ago with top spot already sorted tbf, we smacked them 5-2 at Old Trafford when it mattered. That said, Benfica are no Utd so combine that with their rumoured over-confidence and it's not that big a shock they lost, but 3-0 is a tad lol worthy.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mourinho has been charged with unsporting behaviour by UEFA.
Alonso, Ramos, Casillas and Dudek also being investigated.
Breaking on SSN.

Ha Ha.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That is bullshit. I don't care whether it is unsporting behaviour or not, the rules says time wasting equals a yellow card and nothing further. UEFA have always had it out got Mourinho.

When I heard (and saw) what they done, I was actually upset we didn't do the same thing. But we were too busy trying to come back against Zilina at home :/


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> That is bullshit. I don't care whether it is unsporting behaviour or not, the rules says time wasting equals a yellow card and nothing further. UEFA have always had it out got Mourinho.
> 
> When I heard (and saw) what they done, I was actually upset we didn't do the same thing. But we were too busy trying to come back against Zilina at home :/


they broke the rule of :
Acting in a manner that shows a lack of respect for the game 

they are trying to bend the rules to their advantage, it is unsporting. I dont think they will be banned for any more matches, they will probably only get a fine.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

UEFA's just pissy they got outsmarted.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's cheating in a way so Real got what they deserved. Had they not been so blatant & arrogant about it, they'd be alright. It serves them right. What it does do now is highlight any red cards or fifth yellows heading in to the christmas period to see who fancies a week or two off.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Mourihno is like some evil genius. Brilliant, brilliant tactic. Only weakness was Xabi trying to dance and Ramos shaking the ref's hand when he got the red card :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nah, Ramos looked like a badass shaking the ref's hand after the red.


----------



## JAKE LA MOTTA (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't understand the motivation for time wasting in a match which you are dominating with a more than healthy scoreline. 1-0 maybe but it seems pretty dumb to do it when you're well ahead.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

JAKE LA MOTTA said:


> I don't understand the motivation for time wasting in a match which you are dominating with a more than healthy scoreline. 1-0 maybe but it seems pretty dumb to do it when you're well ahead.


Have you not read the rest of the posts? It wasn't about keeping the score. It was about making sure they don't get suspended before the knockout stages.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

They were fucking idiots. Ramos shakes the refs hand as he goes off? Thats basically saying "im deliberately cheating" so they deserve a harsher punishment.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

No, they don't. They can't change the system mid-way through when they feel like it. They exploited it, that's all.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I never even realised Mourinho got caught on TV giving out the orders. Yeah, they organised it poorly. I guess it didn't enter their minds at the time, but it would have been better to have the discussion at half time (providing both the players were booked at that time, which I don't know).


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Mourinho gets suspended for 1 game in the Champions League for the deliberate cards. All players involved gets fines.
No suspensions for the players.


----------



## poleshifter (Dec 1, 2010)

Real will fail to pass the round of last 16 anyways, like in the last 6 (?) years


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Reina has just done something similar to a "Taibi" against Steua Bucharest tonight. Pretty funny howler.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Reina :lmao

Cracking game from PSG and Sevilla earlier, made waiting over an hour for the doctors fly by.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

http://en.uefa.com/community/teamoftheyear/index.html


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't really argue with that eleven.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the team but would argue. Where's Messi? Had a freakishly good La Liga season, and was pretty good in Champions League as well.

But whatever, its always good to see Forlan get recognition.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah that's true. How could I miss him?!:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> I like the team but would argue. Where's Messi? Had a freakishly good La Liga season, and was pretty good in Champions League as well.
> 
> But whatever, its always good to see Forlan get recognition.


I can't lie Rockhead, I'm a bit of a Messi hater :$

He was amazing last season with 40+ goals, but I couldn't leave Diego out with him scoring pure goals in Serie A and scoring the winning goals that won the CL, Serie A and Coppa Italia.

And I just wanted Forlan to get a bit of recognition. Neither his club or country is a super team, but he done so well this year. Was inspirational for Uruguay in the World Cup and as always, excellent for Atletico throughout the period, especially as Aguero was struggling for form a lot. His goals won them the Europa League.

But I wouldn't argue anyone putting Messi in. If I could, I'd put him on the left (I know it isn't his natural position, but he drifts every where anyway) and drop Malouda.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

oh wait, you made that?! I thought it was officially announced :lmao

Well in that case, its your opinion and you can leave Messi out if you want.

Well here is my team. I hate Inter, so it pains me to give them 4 nominations.










I'm going by last season, or Drogba would be out.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> oh wait, you made that?! I thought it was officially announced :lmao
> 
> Well in that case, its your opinion and you can leave Messi out if you want.
> 
> ...


Messi shouldnt be captain, he doesnt strike me as a leader like player.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree, there's some pretty good leaders in that team that could be used instead of Messi.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh just look at Mourihno, standing there looking all special.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

He is special.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Missed out Maicon mainly as I'm a huge fan of Lahm, Robben irritates me and Ronaldo is pretty much the best player in the world imo, Schweinsteiger instead of Xavi was a rough one but again I'm a big fan of those Germans, Milito was pretty great last season, scoring the goals that won Inter everything but it was a shame I had to leave Forlan out.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

BEN AMOS STARTS VS. VALENCIA.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Really? Fergie said he was playing a full strength squad apparently.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

1-0 Valenica terrible pass from Carrick to give away the goal.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

What a cracking effort that was by Rooney.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

FCK - Panathinaikos
1 - 0

Could it be that for the first time a danish team will survive the group stage?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Quality follow up by Anderson. 1-1


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

FCK is in the lead 3-0 and Barcelona are ahead. For the first time EVER is a danish team in the final 16 in The Champions League.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Good performance from united, i'd say Anderson was definitely man of the match, never really put a foot wrong, and scored a long awaited goal.

i'd definitely say berbatov is the most frustrating player to watch


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Man United 1-1 Valencia FT

Job done, we'll avoid Madrid & Barcelona so thats good. We seen the brilliant Berba against Blackburn, tonight was the brutal Berba's turn.
He could have had a hat-trick in the first half alone and maybe one or two more in the second half, poor decision making and bad finishing from him tonight.
But the twins were very good, Anderson too and Rooney looks to be getting back to somewhere near his best. Also, Amos was solid, can't blame him for the goal. That was a trademark Carrick cock-up :side:.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Lol, Lyon really saved our asses :lmao

We aren't as good as last season that's a fact but I hope we are able to reach the QFs of the EL, which is possible depending on who we draw.

I also hope that Braga goes to EL as well, if they go to the 2nd roudn they'll mostl iekly get smashed by a big team and that's not good for them or for portuguese football, they are quite experienced in EL and can go toe to toe with good teams. This would also mean that we'd have 4 portuguese teams in EL, the 4 best ones in the league to boot.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Pleased with the Champions League performance overall this season. People can say what they want about us but we know how to get results in europe. Now looking foward too the draw for the Europa League. Not got any idea when either draw is though? Kenny Miller scoring boosts his confidence again.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Come on Jamie, you can't really say Rangers know how to get results in Europe when you finished third in the group. You didn't get the results you needed to qualify or even close to it. You only managed to get the results against Bursaspor to avoid being bottom.

I've got no problem with how teams play to get a result, but scoring three goals in the competition is pretty poor when you look at Tottenham who averaged three a game, and two of them were against Bursaspor.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The round of sixteen is going to be super hot.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If Rafa stays, then I want Inter in the next round.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> If Rafa stays, then I want Inter in the next round.


Most definitely. He's been horrid, and Inter's current standing in Serie A is evidence alone. If Bremen can whoop em, then I'm quite sure Chelsea can spank em too, even with our recent troubles. Revenge for last year.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

They're 5th and 4 points behind 4th? After winning all that last year, crazy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

And I think ten points from league leaders, Milan. Last year at this time, Inter were comfortable at top. So much has changed.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nevermind Rafa and Inter, has anyone seen where Bayern are in the Bundesliga? 7th and 17 points off top spot, crazy stuff.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah Bayern are so poor in the league this year, Dortmund are pretty much bitch slapping everyone in the bundesliga.

Why did Sneijder sign a new contract at Inter again? he should have waited a few months


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Jamie1™;9117581 said:


> Pleased with the Champions League performance overall this season. People can say what they want about us but we know how to get results in Europe. Now looking forward too the draw for the Europa League. Not got any idea when either draw is though? Kenny Miller scoring boosts his confidence again.


The Draw for UEFA Champions League & UEFA Europa League is next Friday I believe on the 17th of Dec between 11AM-1:30PM which be shown live on Sky Sports News.

Happy we top the group last night, I'm not bothered how it comes about just as long as we did it & that’s what happened, I thought our back 4/5 were not that great though the Da Silva Twins still both look very raw when comes to defending but it will come over time, Smalling as well did ok had some blips but think be safe in the knowledge that Vidic was along side him at CB, Amos was impressive as well couldn’t fault him for the goal either. 

We made lots good shooting chances in game just couldn’t get more then the 1 goal which mainly down to Berba being Berba, but signs are there that if we can get over this lack of a killer instinct over a good run of games I can see us being a major challenge to both UCL & League Title.

We played Berba on shoulder more this season with Wayne in the hole playing off him when do play together & did it again vs Valencia last night, Rooney an good enough player to play anywhere in attack but after last season I think his better off the shoulder & around the CB/s think that’s where at his best for us. Carrick had another 1 of those poor moments which ended up costing us the goal apart from that though I thought he had an alright game not great but not bad either, Carrick himself like Berba cant gets over that hurdle of getting a good of games under his belt in a row.

Thought MotM was Anderson I’m so happy getting a run of games now & finally something clicked in him, his added more of a goal threat to his game & his still returning from his leg/knee break/injury back in Feb & illness to so wasn’t shock to me to see him tire out from 70-75Mins in match even though think cos he runs around CM & boxes alot to try get involved in ball so will get tired alot sooner then most, there was 1 magical bit from him apart from goal & celebration of course which stood out for me which was pass to Nani which was from left midfield or the way to the right wing to Nani which was pin point & had be whole width of the OT pitch did it all first time as well but think Nani was offside which really shame but great vision to see him & to pull of such pass, very dare I say Scholes like in sense of its accuracy, ability & vision to see how whats going on & to do it to if Scholes does that we got nuts as so we should but when Ando does it everyone says shouldn’t go for Hollywood passes? Wtf is that? *RAGE*

Anyway 1-1 cant complain like said just happy we finished top, also side note Valencia were pretty good as well imo last night but didn’t shock me 1 bit that Valencia did alot better as soon as Mata came on, his such a clever player I really like look of him as a player I know just signed a new deal there but even so his someone that could & imo would do very well at any other big club in any league in the world as such a talent.

On to tonight’s action im following Bayern/Basel & Bayern what has happened to them btw? They don’t look half as good this season as they did last season everything so slow in attack & passing is very tame, defense is very open & playing the offside trap but not doing it well at all as none of them ever get in any sort of good line & always having to rush back to defend cos cant keep good line & you think get better as doing this but no same thing keeps happening & Basel keep getting through without any hassle with just simple chips over the top or through balls from anywhere on pitch (For example 1 long through ball on ground from Basel CB just cut straight trough Bayern, as Bayern were playing high offside line & when say line mean a zig zag) They still got alot of great players though do Bayern but still worry they so far off pace in German League & look 2nd best at home to a Basel team.... And what you soon as I type all that up Ribery scores don’t really deserve it imo but still Bayern go 1-0 up over Basel now. 2-0 now would say game over for Basel had moments done well but hit with 2 sucker punches in space of 3 mins harsh on them but looks like Roma will finish 2nd now & go through the last 16 stage.

My point/s still remain though not as good this season as were last season & its showing, wouldn’t think them missing Robben in attack would leave such a hole when go forward but look slow, 1 dimensional, its side to side without much threat in behind at all.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Arsenal 1-0 Partizan
Van Persie tucks home Arsenal's 37th penalty of the season :side:.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

So it looks like Chelsea's cold streak is continuing. Not looking forward to Spurs on Sunday.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

To be fair to chelsea they ain't playing for anything tonight, obviously a loss never looks good especially when you have been on a bad run. But i wouldn't read to much into tonight's result/performance.

And i expected arsenal to be atleast 5 or 6 up but they have done what needed, would love to see Arsenal vs Barca again


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Pressure was off, but the performance was still meh. That's the problem. It's not as if we're playing bad and winning, or playing good, but not winning. We're playing bad and not winning.

Hopefully we use one of these big three games coming up to turn it around. Football usually works that way.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The last 16 looks a lot tougher than I thought it was last night.

*First Seeds*
Shakhtar
Real Madrid
Chelsea
Bayern Munich
Barcelona
Man Utd
Tottenham
Schalke

*Second Seeds*
Arsenal
Milan
Marseille
Roma
FC Copenhagen
Valencia
Inter
Lyon


Arsenal look in deep shit unless they get Schalke. They can only get them, Barca, Real or Bayern. Spurs must be hoping for Copenhagen. The other sides look very tough though, even for United & Chelsea.

It looks like being an exciting competition this season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I know that there is 3 months until the last 16 games, so a lot can change between now and then. But I should be hoping we get Copenhagen, not Inter. On current form, even that would be a struggle for us!

But I do expect us to be in better shape by February. I hope Marseille gets a favourable draw. Would like to see them go far.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

That is the strongest last 16 I've seen for a few years, the only real surprise is Copenhagen but they've deserved it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsenal is going to get Barca, and it's going to be painful.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vermaelen will return and alongside Squillaci, will shut out Messi for 90 mins 8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If Arsenal get Barcelona I feel even worse for them, than last year. On current form, Barcelona are crazy good. Villa has been a lot better than Ibrahimovic, and they are finding more goals now. And as if its not bad enough, I think Messi has 16 league goals already. That's something a player can look at at the end of the season and say "I'm satisfied". Arsenal's defense won't be able to contain him, not many people can do that. If Arsenal get Real I think they have a great chance of beating them. If Arsenal play their cards right I think they can foil Madrid, in which I give 100 % of my support to the Gunners. The way Bayern have been faltering, Arsenal can pull it off with em too. But of course, the team can easily find consistency and find last years CL success soon.

Is the draw tomorrow? Because I'm so freaking excited about it this year!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Arsenal vs. Barcelona. Revenge? 

In the Champion League, Real will be more tough than Barca because of this one guy, Mourinho.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Arsenal won't get past Real. Ronaldo's got 16 & Messi's got 15.

Mourinho should get Real organised and they looked it up until the Barca game. I'm sure Real would have too much for Arsenal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> If Arsenal get Barcelona I feel even worse for them, than last year. On current form, Barcelona are crazy good. Villa has been a lot better than Ibrahimovic, and they are finding more goals now. And as if its not bad enough, I think Messi has 16 league goals already. That's something a player can look at at the end of the season and say "I'm satisfied". Arsenal's defense won't be able to contain him, not many people can do that. If Arsenal get Real I think they have a great chance of beating them. If Arsenal play their cards right I think they can foil Madrid, in which I give 100 % of my support to the Gunners. The way Bayern have been faltering, Arsenal can pull it off with em too. But of course, the team can easily find consistency and find last years CL success soon.
> 
> Is the draw tomorrow? Because I'm so freaking excited about it this year!



The Draw is next thursday or friday i think.

and i'm seeing Bayern/Gunners, Chelsea/Inter, Milan/United, Spurs/Marseille


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Just been trying to find my post about how saw each group ending up as back in mid Sept & finally found it here it is.



The Monster said:


> Group A -
> 
> 1. Inter
> 2. Spurs
> ...


Not great start from myself as far as predictions go, got the right 2 teams going through but not in how i said they would or how the group would end up for all 4 teams, Bremen had a bad UCL for most of it whilst Twente did actually alright credit to them for getting 3rd & chance to play in the Europa League, Inter well they just didnt look near level to compete for another UCL winners medal even this early on look shell of last season, ended up falling over the finishing line to getting 2nd place & Spurs finished top & credit to them did business winning all there home group games & managed to pick up points away from home (even were both draws) & gave Inter real scare at San Siro



The Monster said:


> Group B -
> 
> Lyon
> Benfica
> ...


See Inter above for Benfica & even Lyon summary, Lyon hit the self destruct button at half way stage won 1st 3 group games on the spin without any real problems then just couldn’t do same in last 3 group games, Benfica were same they really could gone through imo but just didn’t do well enough more most of there group games, Schalke came from out of nowhere to take 1st spot, they done well in most games actually there a difficult team to beat away from home & give anyone a good battle away to, cant believe there 6 points off relegation spot in German League atm though.



The Monster said:


> Group C -
> 
> 1. Man Utd
> 2. Valencia
> ...


Boom got them spot on all the way, not alot to say here think everybody will take heart in something done here, Bursaspor had there name in UCL even if didn’t do well enough its still great moment for them, Rangers may not be going into UCL Knockout stage but still in Europe next year, Valencia may have finished 2nd but done well they are not a team to make the numbers up think do well in last 16 stage & we went through as leaders which think was always plan & we did so.



The Monster said:


> Group D -
> 
> 1. Barcelona
> 2. Panathinaikos
> ...


Well winner of the group were never in doubt imo, but 2nd place was up for grabs for the other 3 clubs but only 2 clubs felt this way whilst Panathinaikos showed me nothing of being able to even be in the Champions League were poor every time i saw them thought do alot better then they did but Rubin & Copenhagen were not so poor they should take heart that they gave all teams a real battle as proved as both got draws from Barca at home, Rubin finished 3rd is fair they didn’t have cutting edge to win enough games imo but just to say not enough has been made of Copenhagen going through to knock out stages which bit of shame but congratulations to them for being first Danish team to do so, amazing achievement I watched them play a few times they are tough team to beat at home, wish them, the club & fans well in knock out stage/s. 



The Monster said:


> Group E -
> 
> 1. Bayern
> 2. Roma
> ...


Got top 2 right never really thought anything other then that, think though Roma would been alot better that what they showed very hit & miss in group stages looked rubbish at home to Cluj which they lost & against Bayern were 2-0 down with 75 mins on clock then 15mins later won 3-2, If like that in Feb/March they go out for sure.



The Monster said:


> Group F -
> 
> 1. Chelsea
> 2. Marseille
> ...


Again never thought anything else been proved right. 



The Monster said:


> Group G -
> 
> 1. Real Madrid
> 2. Ajax
> ...


Got that 1 wrong thought Ajax would be alot better then what they showed but oh well AC Milan go through instead there frontline/attack looks very good but I don’t think there as solid at back, Real finishing top was always happening as with Auxerre finishing bottom 



The Monster said:


> Group H -
> 
> 1. Arsenal
> 2. Donetsk
> ...


Well Arsenal not winning away in Donetsk then Braga really messed that 1 up, think Arsenal may just end up regretting not finishing top, well done to Donetsk for nicking it though.

Overall I got 13 out of 16 correct when comes to them going into the knock out stage, so that’s actually pretty good, i got 2 groups out of 8 finishing how they did.

The draw for both Champions League & Europa League is next Friday on the 17th of Dec btw at 11:00AM I think.

This how looks like 

Leaders: Tottenham Hotspur, Schalke 04, Manchester United, Barcelona, Bayern Munich, Chelsea, Real Madrid & Shakhtar Donetsk 

Runner Ups: Lyon, Valencia, Internazionale, Copenhagen, Roma, Marseille, AC Milan & Arsenal 

Everyone should know rules with how it works but for anyone who doesn’t in last 16 stage no team from same country can draw each other or can a team draw the team who went through with them fro each of the group so for example you wont see AC Milan face Real Madrid at this stage, the winners have to face the runners up in each tie & the 8 teams finishing will all play there 2nd leg of their games at home. 

Moving on with that means we can draw 6 out of 8 runners up teams which are. 

Internazionale, Lyon, Copenhagen, Roma, Marseille & AC Milan

The 2 we cant face right now are Arsenal & Valencia, I don’t face away trips to any 1 of those 6 i have to be honest although confident we can beat them yes still do not want to get poor result away from home just glad finishing top means the 2nd leg will be a OT, clearly think everyone will be wanting Copenhagen but knowing us were get the champions Inter lol. I know its just for a but just for a bit of fun ive got it going like this

Valencia vs Tottenham Hotspur 
Roma vs Schalke 04 
Marseille vs Manchester United 
Lyon vs Barcelona 
Internazionale vs Bayern Munich 
AC Milan vs Chelsea 
Arsenal vs Real Madrid 
Copenhagen vs Shakhtar Donetsk 

Anyway can’t for the draw to happen.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Hopefully we get the easiest option and end up with Schalke. Really can't put up with playing Barca or Real.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Arsenal are in a mess but Real Madrid would be disaster.

Schalke, Bayern, Barca, Real in that order.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Just some predictions for the hell of it. We always seem to play Roma so might as well be here.



> Tottenham Hotspur vs. AC Milan
> Schalke 04 vs. Arsenal
> Manchester United vs. Roma
> Barcelona vs. Lyon
> ...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Well the draw is soon.

edit - BBC 5 live's Nigel Adderley on Twitter : "Nyon is blanketed by thick snow. Bobby Charlton, who was due to draw the Champions League, can't get here. Milan clubs coming by car."

Prediction:

Arsenal vs Madrid
Man United vs Copenhagen
Chelsea vs Roma
Tottenham vs Valencia
Barcelona vs AC Milan
Lyon vs Bayern Munich
Inter Milan vs Schalke


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Tottenham vs. AC Milan should be interesting.

EDIT: Well there goes Schalke....good luck Arsenal. It isn't going to be easy.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Tottenham vs. Milan, shit son.

Bayern vs. Inter rematch!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Inter Milan at home to Bayern.

Rematch

whoever arsenal get now, theyre fucked either way really.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Bayern vs. Inter. :lmao Arsenal HAVE to get Madrid or Barca.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

my predictions were shit then 

lol arsenal/barca


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

meh could have been worse. United should beat Marseille at home so it just depends on the away result.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Roma
Milan
Valencia
Inter Milan
Real Madrid
Barcelona
Chelsea
Man United

to go through.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Bayern/Inter, Spurs/Milan and Barca/Arsenal should be great fun.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dunno why, but I just knew Arsenal would get Barca. Can't help but feel sorry for them...but also find it quite funny.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Some nice ties in there but some good teams are going to go out at the expense of Roma/Shakhatar, Valencia/Schalke, which won't be inspiring games. Neither will Lyon/Roma & Chelsea/Copenhagen I imagine.

Milan/Tottenham will be good. I so hope Spurs can beat them and they've got a decent chance. My only concern is that they might struggle to defend out there first leg to go in to the second game in a position when they in with a strong chance of winning.

United will happy with Marseille but they're not a bad team. It might be a tough game out there for them. They should still go through.

Inter/Bayern in the how the mighty have fallen tie will be interesting. I hope Bayern do them.

Good luck Arsenal!:lmao

Shakhtar, Schalke, Man U, Chelsea, Bayern, Barca, Milan & Real to go through.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Roma* vs. Shakhtar Donetsk
Milan vs. *Tottenham Hotspur*
Valencia vs. *Schalke*
Internazionale vs. *Bayern Munich*
Lyon vs. *Real Madrid*
Arsenal vs. *Barcelona*
Marseille vs. *Manchester Utd*
Kobenhavn vs. *Chelsea*

???


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Waiting for Wenger to have a cry about Messi being too fast.

IT'S UNFAIR. HE'S A DIRTY PLAYER, ALL THAT RUNNING AND STUFF.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

And once again Chelsea get the easy team, why am I not surprised. lol @ Bayern/Inter and Arsenal/Barca again. Really? Shakhtar might surprise a few people.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Its stupid Barca are gonna win it but we would have liked to watch Arsenal as far as the semi's at least.

Tottenham won't beat Milan they are playing well again


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tottenham can't keep clean sheets, which will fuck them up in this stage with away goals. The best they can hope for out there is a draw and they'll need an away goal because I can't see them keeping a clean sheet at home in the second leg when they're chasing the win.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

It's ok guys.

Bale to get hat tricks in both legs. He's got this.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Haha

So when is the big Draw ?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Kinda funny that in yesterdays press conference Arsene Wenger said it was pointless to get excited for the drawing, since he knew they would face Barcelona either way. 
"On this level you need connections, and I know who we will face"

:side:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

At the Emirates, it's going to be great  But not so much in Catalonia...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That draw was a little predictable. Certainly Arsenal's and Chelsea's were. Chelsea will cruise through and Arsenal will bomb out, Spurs is tough to predict but they let in goals for fun so away goals will could kill them. Marseille are tricky but we're away first so an away goal could swing it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Marseille are good, playing fairly well now, but we should be progressing past them. Spurs could beat Milan, but it'll have to be a case of out scoring AC as I doubt they'll keep a clean sheet in Milan with Ibra in red hot form.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Renegade™;9142017 said:


> And once again Chelsea get the easy team, why am I not surprised. lol @ Bayern/Inter and Arsenal/Barca again. Really? Shakhtar might surprise a few people.


Well its not like we got an easy team last year in this round (unless you mean in other competitions as well, in which I can't really argue). Feels good to get Copenhagen. Its a should win. Probably the best team to draw in this round.

Arsenal lol. I feel bad. I honestly can't see Arsenal win. I think Barcelona are scarier this year, than last.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Monster said:


> I know its just for a but just for a bit of fun ive got it going like this
> 
> Valencia vs Tottenham Hotspur
> Roma vs Schalke 04
> ...


Got 2 spot on out of my 8 predictions, awesome.

As for draw itself think obviously about 10/11 weeks to go till the first legs of each game but I do not like Arsenal chances 1 bit, even now I think Barca will beat Arsenal just because of way which Arsenal will play & fact is it falls right into Barcelona hands, Arsenal are not good enough without ball whilst Barcelona are they press high up the pitch & in numbers & Arsenal alot of the time want to keep ball to long & Barca pinch it off them, Arsenal like to play narrow & that also suit Barca as well as they to play narrow so there run into brick wall most of time (Only think may help Arsenal is Barca play high line so need runners from deep & down the ball down the side & in behind CB's) Last season the game at the Emirates, Arsenal couldn’t get near Barca or Xavi when had the ball & not sure how Arsenal plan to counter that this time, as Arsenal never man mark a certain player all way through a game, I said that Arsenal not finishing top in group will come back to haunt them, think stick with that prediction & have Barca going through.

Loving Bayern vs Inter as well in rematch of May final, Rafa side & Inter I don’t believe play with any real wingers or width alot & like keep it tight to nick a goal whilst Bayern play a 4-4-1-1 & use alot of width if available & allow wingers to get more involved then most other wingers would do in open play & they like to keep ball alot as well, not convinced about Bayern CB's or defense as a whole but think revenge will happen as Bayern will go through, think have more about them in midfeild & attack and i dont fancy Inter midfeild & back 4 against Bayern midfeild & attack.

Copenhagen vs Chelsea, easiest draw that Chelsea would want, think people who believe going be walk in park think be wrong here Copenhagen at home is a tough place to play & win at, again they were really impressive vs Barca at home they played high intensity, hassle & bustle in your face all heart kinda style against them & got 1-1 draw, Barca couldn’t create or do alot that game & I’m sure Copenhagen will know they need to do that again at home to even think of having chance though that being said Chelsea should still win it & imo I think they will do.

Roma vs Shakhtar Donetsk, haven’t been overly impressed with Roma very hit & miss so far, while think Donetsk at home are a really hard team to beat, they have good players alot flair in the team, think have to much Roma who look kind of mis jointed to me when they play, not good enough at back or at goal, Donetsk to just go through.

AC Milan vs Spurs, Interesting very interesting indeed, AC Milan have experience & know how & have good attack these days however age & that defense is a worry, AC play that 4-3-3 shape whilst Spurs play 4-4-1-1/4-4-2 & may leave them exposed in CM that being side Spurs are a young side use alot of width & good attacking threat & should be enough to get them over the line but I do believe AC Milan will score in both legs but still think even if that’s case Spurs have to much for them & score more then AC Milan will do over both legs.

Valencia vs Schalke 04, Not sure what to make of Valencia, Emery keeps swapping players all the time when he shouldn’t & only have 2 CF's in the side & they don’t look like side that League wise be in CL next season however in UCL they have done well so not sure what Valencia will turn up & I have been impressed with Schalke 04, they prob will not be in Champions League next season but like Valencia impressed me in group stages, think have to much for Valencia, Raul & Hunterlaar vs that shaky Valencia back 4 I'll give the edge to Schalke 04 here.

Lyon vs Real Madrid, i had to laugh when it come out of the bowl, same tie as this stage last season, only this time think be different result, Jose will not let Real Madrid fall at this stage for the I want to say 7th Season in a row & Lyon don’t look good enough to me this season not been great in the League, sort of fell over the finishing line in group to finish 2nd which was helped with Benfica blowing it to get 3rd, got be Real going through in this one just has to be.

Marseille vs Manchester United, Marseille are tough team more so at home then away, they like keep it tight & don’t like to give you to many chances & do carry a good goal threat to, that being said I think at the back they do look suspect at times & we should beat them if were on form & we have experience to do well in CL now & the players as well, think playing 2nd leg at OT will help SAF will just want to get a good result at Marseille to set himself up for 2nd leg & I suspect that will be the case, think were go into the QF stage. 

Winner’s imo: Man Utd, Spurs, Chelsea, Barca, Real, Schalke 04, Bayern & Donetsk. 3 English sides, 2 German, 2 Spanish & 1 Ukraine team in QF stage, think this is one of toughest & hardest to call Champions League knock out stages to call in recent times there is no real clear cut winner as every team will fancy they have at least a chance even if small but alot can change from now to then so doesn’t matter what say as Barca could hit poor form leading into game & Arsenal may be top by 2 points, you just never know in knock out stage of Champions League, but really buzzing for all games though.

Fixture dates/list are as followed for all teams –

1st Leg:
AC Milan (H) VS. (A) Tottenham Hotspur 
Tuesday 15th February 2011 
2nd Leg:
Tottenham Hotspur (H) VS. (A) AC Milan 
Wednesday 9th March 2011 

1st leg:
Valencia (H) VS. (A) Schalke 04 
Tuesday 15th February 2011 
2nd Leg:
Schalke 04 (H) VS. (A) Valencia 
Wednesday 9th March 2011

1st Leg:
Roma (H) VS. (A) Shakhtar Donetsk 
Wednesday 16th February 2011 
2nd Leg:
Shakhtar Donetsk (H) vs (A) Roma 
Tuesday 8th March 2011

1st Leg:
Arsenal (H) VS. (A) Barcelona 
Wednesday 16th February 2011 
2nd Leg:
Barcelona (H) VS. (A) Arsenal
Tuesday 8th March 2011 

1st Leg:
Lyon (H) VS. (A) Real Madrid 
Tuesday 22nd February 2011 
2nd Leg:
Real Madrid (H) VS. (A) Lyon
Wednesday 16th March 2011

1st Leg:
Copenhagen (H) VS. (A) Chelsea 
Tuesday 22nd February 2011 
2nd Leg:
Chelsea (H) VS. (A) Copenhagen 
Wednesday 16th March 2011

1st Leg:
Inter Milan (H) VS. (A) Bayern Munich 
Wednesday 23rd February 2011 
2nd Leg:
Bayern Munich (H) VS. (A) Inter Milan
Tuesday 15th March 2011 

1st Leg:
Marseille (H) VS. (A) Manchester United 
Wednesday 23rd February 2011 
2nd Leg:
Manchester United (H) VS. (A) Marseille 
Tuesday 15th March 2011


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

*My thoguhts on Europa League draw*:

Stuttgart is currently 10th on the Bundesliga so we better get through, for some reason we can never win in Germany so we better do it this time. If we beat them we'll face either PSG or BATE Borisbov, two teams that we won't have trouble with.

Sporting got a tough opponent, Rangers arleady eliminated them in 07/08. I expect two pretty even games. If they get thorugh they'll either face Lille or PSV, while PSV is the strongest Dutch team Sporting has a great record against Dutch teams.

Porto got Sevilla, one of the toughest teams they could have drawn, they have a pretty good team tough, will they pass Sevilla? Who knows. If they eliminate Sevilla they'll either face PAOK or CSKA, the latter mgith put up a bit of a fight but still won't be able to eliminate Porto most likely.

Braga got Poznan, 10th on the Polish league, I think they have the bigger chances of qualifying. Now, if Brag beat them they'll face either Liverpool or Sporting Praha, and if Braga face Liverpool I can see another 4-0 result coming even though Liverpool have been pretty bad this season.

*Now, for the Champions League draw*:

I'm looking foward for the Madrid vs. Lyon bout, will Madrid finally beat them?

AC Milan vs. Tottenham looks promising.

Chelsea got lucky.

Arsenal vs. Barcelona again? Barça will crush them once again.

Inter vs. Bayern will be a solid bout between two teams who aren't at their best. It will definitely be interesting.

Valencia vs. Schalke will be another good bout.

Roma vs. Shakthar is the weakest game, I can see Roma going through.

Man Utd won't have much trouble with Marseille.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> And once again Chelsea get the easy team, why am I not surprised. lol @ Bayern/Inter and Arsenal/Barca again. Really? Shakhtar might surprise a few people.


You do know that we got Inter last year and Juve the year before?

But we do get rather fortunate FA Cup and Carling Cup ties. But I'd swap it for easier CL ties. No doubt about that.

Very happy with the draw obviously. This is bad, rather arrogant and disrespectful to Copenhagen, but I'm already looking forward to the quarter final draw :$

Hoping Marseille can pull off a big shock. Not because they are playing Man Utd, but my brother in law supports them and I also have one of their tops with my name on it (I only buy Chelsea merch (club), but this was a birthday present). So I do have a soft spot for them.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ssssssssshooooooooocccccccckkkkkkkkkiiiinnnnnggggg.

Not really. Expected Barca. 

Oh well.


----------



## MysterioGun (Dec 22, 2010)

Except Barcelona I think the italian clubs are favourites.
I'd bet 5 bucks that A.C. Milan is going to win next Champions..
If Barcelona agrees, of course


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

MysterioGun said:


> Except Barcelona I think the italian clubs are favourites.
> I'd bet 5 bucks that A.C. Milan is going to win next Champions..
> If Barcelona agrees, of course


well not really, according to the bookies, they are 8th favourite this year, the italian teams are nowhere near as strong as they have been in the past. I would say AC might not even make it past spurs, the way they are playing in the champions league this season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Inter might do it again, but AC is doubtful, plus they're focusing on Serie A this season.



> Stuttgart is currently 10th on the Bundesliga so we better get through, for some reason we can never win in Germany so we better do it this time. If we beat them we'll face either PSG or BATE Borisbov, two teams that we won't have trouble with.


Stuttgat are a good side that just need to click. You could be in trouble there. Oh and :lmao @ saying you won't have trouble with PSG, on their form this year, I'd fancy them over Benfica any day.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Renegade™ said:


> Inter might do it again, but AC is doubtful, plus they're focusing on Serie A this season.
> 
> 
> 
> Stuttgat are a good side that just need to click. You could be in trouble there. Oh and :lmao @ saying you won't have trouble with PSG, on their form this year, I'd fancy them over Benfica any day.


Well we seem do do well against French teams, we almost crushed Lyon this year, not to mention we beat marseille last season and beat PS6 in 2007. True that they are a strong team this year but I have confidence in beating them. But first there's Stuttgart which isn't going to be easy.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Timely Bump, no?

1st Leg:
AC Milan (H) VS. (A) Tottenham Hotspur 
Tuesday 15th February 2011 

1st leg:
Valencia (H) VS. (A) Schalke 04 
Tuesday 15th February 2011 

1st Leg:
Arsenal (H) VS. (A) Barcelona 
Wednesday 16th February 2011 

1st Leg:
Roma (H) VS. (A) Shakhtar Donetsk 
Wednesday 16th February 2011 

This weeks Champions League games above, whats everyone predictions for all 4 games this week? Mine are Arsenal 1-2 Barca, Roma 2-2 Donetsk, AC Milan 2-1 Spurs & Valencia 1-1 Schalke04.

Also Europa league is on atm Man City are away to Aris in Greece, in 88th minute & still 0-0 there at the moment. EDIT - Game Has ended 0-0 in the end. 

Also here is Spurs team starting 11 for tonights game, shape looks like a 4-4-1-1 to me.

Gomes, Corluka, Gallas, Dawson, Assou-Ekotto ,Lennon, Palacios, Sandro, Pienaar, Van der Vaart & Crouch. 

AC Milan starting 11: Abbiati, Abate, Nesta, Yepes, Antonini, Gattuso, Thiago Silva, Flamini, Seedorf, Ibrahimovic & Robinho 

Also as for tonights other UCL game here is Schalke starting 11 for tonight: Neuer, Uchida, Höwedes, Metzelder, Schmitz, Kluge, Matip, Farfan, Jurado, Raul & Huntelaar.

& Heres Valencia starting 11 for the game: Guaita, Miguel, Navarro, Ricardo Costa, Mathieu, Banega, Mehmet Topal, Tino Costa, Dominguez, Soldado & Aduriz


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sick to death of 'Arry. Hopefully Milan batter Spurs.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The Milan team just doesn't look impressive, yet they've done great this year. Hopefully they batter Spurs as Redknapp is a cunt.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I think Milan will win tonight but Spurs will win by more at the Lane and go through.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Finally watching Ibrahimovic again after a long time. Don't really care who wins as long as the match is good. Too bad BALE is out though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ibrahimovic is one of the most overrated players in the world. in fact so is robinho.

spurs will take this tie


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Awful, boring first-half between Milan/Spurs. Snooze-fest.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

spurs have completely bossed this game, but without creating much. should have had a penalty off the nesta handball.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> *ibrahimovic is one of the most overrated players in the world.* in fact so is robinho.
> 
> spurs will take this tie


Typical English mentality.

I hope Spurs go through. Can't afford them only having league football to play.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

what do you mean by that? unless you think ibrahimovic is worth 40 million + eto'o and wasn't a flop for barca who shipped him out after one season and that scoring goals in the now dire serie a makes him a great player?

horrendous from flamini, how is he still on the pitch


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Whats got into Milan? Flamini should have been off for that tackle, gattuso should have been off for pushing the spurs guy in the face, and now they are picking up stupid yellows


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lmao Gattuso what a maniac.

this match is soo boring...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

referee is garbage


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSS Lennon!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

great work from lennon, and very unselfish as well. Should be a great 2nd leg, especially with bale back in the squad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> what do you mean by that? unless you think ibrahimovic is worth 40 million + eto'o and wasn't a flop for barca who shipped him out after one season and that scoring goals in the now dire serie a makes him a great player?
> 
> horrendous from flamini, how is he still on the pitch


He was never worth that. But I do not think he flopped for Barca. He started off nuts and was scoring left, right and centre. Then at the first sign on struggling, he was dropped straight away.

Then you have English commentators with the, "oh, he's never scored against English opposition" and then he smashes in two against Arsenal.

They said the same shit about Messi the CL final vs Man Utd.

But when Wayne Rooney or any other English goldenboy is in bad form, they try to hide it or find any excuse possible.

That is what I mean with "typical English mentality".


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i never said anything about messi. or rooney.

i said ibrahimovic is overrated. which he is. stop generalizing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nice win for Spurs. Redknapp has been so damn great for them its unreal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Gattuso must take a line of coke before each game, what a nut.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Gattuso :lmao really?

Brilliant for Spurs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I never you said anything about Messi and Rooney. I was just throwing other examples in there of "typical English mentality".

I don't agree that he is overrated at all.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gattuso fucking pitbull, what a guy


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Gattuso is a fucking disgrace. They just showed footage of him headbutting Joe Jordan after the final whistle.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

After seeing some real pathetic shit from Milan I really hope Spurs go on and win it. Milan were overall dreadful today, while Tottenham took their chance. Lennon's run was blistering. Good shit.

And lol Gattuso. I hope he gets banned from the rest of the tournament, so he can go and have a fight with Michel Platini.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> Gattuso is a fucking disgrace. They just showed footage of him headbutting Joe Jordan after the final whistle.


Wait what? I didn't see the match. He hedbutted him after the match was over? What the hell?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

He never pulled that shit vs United last season and for a good reason


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> I never you said anything about Messi and Rooney. I was just throwing other examples in there of "typical English mentality".
> 
> I don't agree that he is overrated at all.


i don't have a typical english mentality. i think for myself. and he is overrated. he's the most expensive striker ever, and there's a bunch of better strikers out there at the moment who are worth more.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gattuso will be banned for a few matches now, head butting a 59 year old, what a twat


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, it's on Sky. He'll definitely get a ban for it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Fucking hell Gattuso, what a cunt :lmao love Joe Jordan barely flinching at the headbutt and getting back in his face.

Souness just ripped the shit out of him too - 'he's a little dog', 'I wish he'd spend ten minutes alone, no wait, it'd only take five, five minutes alone with Joe Jordan. That's all it'd take'.

Guy needs to retire, he was limited ten years ago, now he's a disgrace. Shouldn't have still been on the pitch, possibly the same with Flamini. Spurs were good value for the win.

EDIT: WTF, 'Arry in the studio!? How did that happen? :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> i don't have a typical english mentality. i think for myself. and he is overrated. he's the most expensive striker ever, and there's a bunch of better strikers out there at the moment who are worth more.


I must have missed the time when Ibra said that he is worth that money.

Of course he was worth that amount. He dominated Serie A and led Inter to Serie A titles. Plus he was 27. He was worth that amount to Inter.

As I said, he started at Barca like a house on fire. Then he struggles and is dropped straight away. No chance to prove himself again. Shitty Bojan was getting games ahead of him.

Who are the "bunch of better strikers out there"?


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

What sort of dickhead headbutts a nearly 60 year old man. For all I care Gattuso can get attacked by an aids-ridden polar bear for all I care.

Anyway good result for Tottenham, they'll win the second leg as well I reckon.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

cannot understand how Milan allows that cum stain to be captain.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> I must have missed the time when Ibra said that he is worth that money.
> 
> Of course he was worth that amount. He dominated Serie A and led Inter to Serie A titles. Plus he was 27. He was worth that amount to Inter.
> 
> ...


dude serie a is GARBAGE. and ibra is not worth that much money and samuel eto'o. samuel eto'o is a much, much better player, let alone throwing in 40 million odd with him.

better strikers? there's plenty. torres, villa, rooney, van persie, pato, drogba, tevez, higuain, milito, aguero, eto'o just off the top off my head. then if we're talking goalscorers you can throw in messi, ronaldo, pedro, etc..


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Have to admit I was very impressed with Spurs tonight, that was good as seen them all season, normally so high tempo & use alot width & get alot of players forward, but tonight played different game where kept ball more, wanted bodies in CM & them to stay there, Crouch was used as as the out play & could get him long to relieve any pressure & players qith pace ere quick enough to get around him for his knock downs, used width at right time when man was over on either side & tried soaking up pressure to hit on counter attack & they did which how only goal comes about, Which thought was great play by Lennon. There where really well drilled when came to defending tonight, Milan struggled all game to get into the match, Spurs played perfect game, came to AC Milan in 1st half to act as home team to keep ball & unsettle AC Milan then Milan had to come out as home team & Spurs wanted for the moment to pounce on Counter attack with pace they have, Deserved 1-0 away win for spurs.

As for AC Milan, weren’t good enough, as home team you expect more but never got into 2nd gear, the front 3 played narrow & didn’t track back so when Spurs got ball the midfield 3 had to keep going side to side down the flanks to stop Spurs, & soon as AC Milan got somewhere Spurs had men back, played narrow Back 4 to stop AC Milan & both Lennon & Pienaar tracked any runs down the wingers, so AC Milan had nothing to offer, only time did was corners & Gomes was there to save the day for Spurs. I would ask who has Champions League big time experience & who didn’t tonight, cos appeared Spurs had the Champions League exp & AC Milan where 1st timers. Expect Bale to be back for the 2nd leg at WHL & expecting Spurs to win again & head to the QFs. 

Didn’t see other game between Valencia & Shalke04, but seen highlights & reports, know ended 1-1. Still expecting Shalk04 to win in 2nd leg.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> dude serie a is GARBAGE. and ibra is not worth that much money and samuel eto'o. samuel eto'o is a much, much better player, let alone throwing in 40 million odd with him.
> 
> better strikers? there's plenty. torres, villa, rooney, *van persie, pato*, drogba, tevez, *higuain, milito, aguero*, eto'o just off the top off my head. then if we're talking goalscorers you can throw in messi, ronaldo, *pedro*, etc..


Serie A isn't ass strong as it once was, but it's still not the easy to score goals in that league. He doesn't make up the price he is worth. That was Barcelona's dumb ass decision.

Bolded - NOPE.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Oh boy, Gattuso is one fucking retard dude lol!*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

impjim said:


> *What sort of dickhead headbutts a nearly 60 year old man*. For all I care Gattuso can get attacked by an aids-ridden polar bear for all I care.
> 
> Anyway good result for Tottenham, they'll win the second leg as well I reckon.


What sort of dickhead headbutts a nearly 60 year old Joe Jordan? The guy could be 90 and I'd still think long and hard before going near him.

Lengthy ban deserved for Gattuso for that one. No idea, upon replays, how Flamini stayed on the pitch. Definition of a straight red. At least they got the disallowed goal right, although credit to Ibra on being clever about making space for the shot.


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

And I thought Joey Barton was a dickhead, but Gattuso takes the piss.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

After the match tonight, i cant wait to see the second leg, especially if bale is back on form


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Milan didn't derseve anything today, Spurs were the better team easily.

GTFO Gattuso.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah i'm sure it's a dumbass decision, being that the season in which they had him will sandwich in between a champions league win in 09 and probably another one in 11, especially when he was a flop and they replaced him with david villa, the best striker in the world.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

16 La Liga goals in 23 starts.
4 CL goals in 9 starts.

Yeah, that sure is a flop.

:lmao at Villa being the best striker in the world. You seem a funny guy, Seb. Even when you try not to be.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd agree that David Villa is the best striker in the world.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Outside top 5 i reckon

Hi HOL also


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Uhh yeah, hey.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

I would prefer 

Torres despite form
Rooney
Balotelli
Tevez
Drogba
Van persie


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I would prefer plenty of people. I don't like David Villa, but he is still, in my opinion, the best striker currently playing.

My favorite would be Mario Gomez.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think David Villa is miles better than Rooney. Villa is a very consistent striker (in the time I've been watching him) for both club and country. And if your going by this season alone Villa is netting way more than Rooney is. 

The way I see it is this. If you were a manager and planned to buy a striker, would you be picking Rooney or Villa? I go with the latter.

All trolling aside, he is better than Balotelli as well. Probably RVP as well.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> I would prefer
> 
> Torres despite form
> Rooney
> ...


If we are talking about present, David Villa would blow that entire list out of the water with the exception of Tevez. 

I would also agree that David Villa is the best striker in the world today.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He is just so one dimensional, imo. No strength nor does he pose an arial threat. He's just about pace and nothing else. Plus, I'm yet to see him expose a good defence.

I pray that Barcelona draw Man Utd, just to see Vidic gobble him up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont make me choke a bitch


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cuntusso.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Villa is up there. Perhaps not THE best but he's there. Tevez is up there too. It's Villa and Tevez, at the moment.

Arsenal vs. Barcelona?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Now who in their right mind would nut a man who's missing 3 of his front teeth and who also has the nickname 'Jaws'?

Yes..Gattuso..


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Samuel Eto'o is the best striker in the world. His all round game is un matched. Villa is a terrific poacher and speed demon, but he's not strong, not good in the air. Eto'o has both of these over Villa. Eto'o also has awesome work rate too, and is every bit as lethal a finisher as Villa, and every bit as quick aswell. Eto'o is the perfect, all round striker and without a doubt to me the best in the world.

Oh and Seb :lmao @ saying Serie A is a shit league. Villa plays in an awfully lopsided, 2 team league, monopolized by said two teams (Barca and Real) and because of that, the other teams can't get near them. Ibra is a wonderful striker, with some consistency issues, but he didn't flop at Barca, the stats show that. He just wasn't the focal point like he's used to being, because Messi was there. Ibra is one of the best. I'd take him over anyone except Eto'o and Villa atm on form. Sure Rooney and Torres when they're firing are up there too, but they've been poor this season. As has Drogba, who I feel has his time limited, I doubt he'll be at Chelsea next season and he's definitely not one of the best anymore. Tevez, again, is a harder working, slower Villa. He's proven he's a goal getter since he became the focal point at City, but I would rather have Eto'o, Villa, Ibra, Rooney or Torres ahead of him, because on form, they're the best for me.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Renegade™;9351510 said:


> Samuel Eto'o is the best striker in the world. His all round game is un matched. Villa is a terrific poacher and speed demon, but he's not strong, not good in the air. Eto'o has both of these over Villa. Eto'o also has awesome work rate too, and is every bit as lethal a finisher as Villa, and every bit as quick aswell. Eto'o is the perfect, all round striker and without a doubt to me the best in the world.
> 
> Oh and Seb :lmao @ saying Serie A is a shit league. Villa plays in an awfully lopsided, 2 team league, monopolized by said two teams (Barca and Real) and because of that, the other teams can't get near them.


it's all very well saying that about eto'o - but i could say ronaldo is a more complete playing than messi because he's stronger and better in the air. yet messi is the better player.

and serie a is a shit league. milan are top of the league and they're not even better than tottenham, our fourth/fifth best team. as for la liga, you're right about it being monopolized by the top two, but at the same time - teams like sevilla and valencia are easily better than their equivalent serie a teams. la liga is better standard top to bottom than serie a.



Joel said:


> 16 La Liga goals in 23 starts.
> 4 CL goals in 9 starts.
> 
> Yeah, that sure is a flop.
> ...


have you even seen david villa's scoring records? 44 in 71 for spain for example? including golden boot at the last two big international tournaments? best international goals to game ratio for spain since alfredo di stefano? better goals to game ratio at the world cup than ronaldo? not to mention his goal scoring at club level? 15 in 22 this season playing down the left wing for example?

no-one in their right mind would rate ibrahimovic over david villa. oh, i remember, you're the guy (chelsea fan?) who said he'd never scored a BIG GOAL (whatever that is) and then said didier drogba was the best striker in the world.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> Samuel Eto'o is the best striker in the world. His all round game is un matched. Villa is a terrific poacher and speed demon, but he's not strong, not good in the air. Eto'o has both of these over Villa. Eto'o also has awesome work rate too, and is every bit as lethal a finisher as Villa, and every bit as quick aswell. Eto'o is the perfect, all round striker and without a doubt to me the best in the world.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tvlFhwTN0Y&feature=related 8*D



Seb said:


> and serie a is a shit league. milan are top of the league and they're not even better than tottenham, our fourth/fifth best team. as for la liga, you're right about it being monopolized by the top two, but at the same time - teams like sevilla and valencia are easily better than their equivalent serie a teams. la liga is better standard top to bottom than serie a.


Manchester City is one of the top teams in Premier League, but only managed to get a draw against the 8th best team in Greek. So by your logic, the greek league is better then Premier League. 
Teams have good days and they have bad days, players injuried and so forth. Its ridiculous to say a league is better then the other because a team from one country beats the other one in 1 game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

the premier league is better than serie a though, regardless of the tottenham/milan game. tottenham almost beat inter with 10 men and then crushed them at home anyway.

and actually an away draw was hardly a bad result for city anyway.


----------



## Gegemon (Feb 6, 2011)

I hope, today Arsenal and Barcelona show us amazing football match.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Nasri shouldn't play tonight. Premier League is the priority for Arsenal.

And, I expect Arsenal to lose at home this time around!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd call Villa's goal against Portugal in the World Cup a BIG GOAL. Persistence personified. That whole match was basically Villa vs. Eduardo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I agree with Renegade, Drogba has limited time at Chelsea. His form has been overall putrid by his usual standards this season. Sadly I think his best days might be behind him, and I won't be surprised to see him on his way out of Chelsea this summer. Chelsea are still looking into Neymar I think, I need to see more of this kid.

I'm still deciding if I want to watch Arsenal/Barca at home or at a bar with my friends. Since my friends still have class and only have that time free during the game, we have one choice of a place near campus. The place will play the game, but it will be drowned out by horrid Mexican music though. So I'm leaning towards coming home early again. 

The game today may or may not be close, now that I think of it. A part of me thinks that since Arsenal did draw the first leg last time, and seeing as its at the Emirates, they may draw tonight as well. But then the other part of me remembers the Barcelona that annihilated Madrid, and how they've had some amazing form recently.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What about Andy Carroll? He cost more than Villa so he's better, yeah? :side:.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> I'm still deciding if I want to watch Arsenal/Barca at home or at a bar with my friends. Since my friends still have class and only have that time free during the game, we have one choice of a place near campus. *The place will play the game, but it will be drowned out by horrid Mexican music though. So I'm leaning towards coming home early again. *


I absoultely hate this in some places, when music is playing and not the commentary of the match. It takes away so much away from the match even when a place is full and you can't even hear it properly.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

@Rockhead - i'm debating whether to sleep now and wake up for it or just pull an allnighter and sleep during the day ;D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I know. I really need to hear the commentary to enjoy the game. Last time I went there I left at halftime because the music over the game was annoying.

@ Rush I would probably sleep then wake up and watch. I can;t do all nighters and games. I usually fall asleep at halftime and miss the second half.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Gattuso DA GAWD.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I can always do all nighters, but that's because I'm usually up till the early hours of the morning coz of work.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> have you even seen david villa's scoring records? 44 in 71 for spain for example? including golden boot at the last two big international tournaments? best international goals to game ratio for spain since alfredo di stefano? better goals to game ratio at the world cup than ronaldo? not to mention his goal scoring at club level? 15 in 22 this season playing down the left wing for example?
> 
> no-one in their right mind would rate ibrahimovic over david villa. oh, i remember, you're the guy (chelsea fan?) who said he'd never scored a BIG GOAL (whatever that is) and then said didier drogba was the best striker in the world.


I've seen his record. I've also seen that most of the goals came against wank opposition. I've also seen that none of them were in semi finals or finals.

Golden boot winner? Of course he won golden boot, as Villa always rapes the smaller nations in the group stages and then doesn't do shit in the knockout rounds.

Ok, fair enough, he got a quarter final goal. I give him credit for that. But he was no where to be seen when Spain were struggling to score in the semi and final. Hell, they had to put on Torres (in the final) who had stunk up the whole World Cup with his awful play.

If don't acknowledge anything about Serie A, then don't expect me to acknowledge any Villa's goal in "Sunny Scotland". Defences over there are a joke.

Villa is definitely one of the best strikers in the world, but I'm not going to be fapping over him and calling him the best until he proves it on a true stage, against real opposition, instead of his normal "score as much as I can in the group stage and then MAYBE I can win the golden boot! YEAH!"

Oh and Drogba has scored in big games, in semi finals and in finals. He has been the focal point of a team that has won league titles in the best league. So I don't know what argument you are trying to use against me there.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> I'd call Villa's goal against Portugal in the World Cup a BIG GOAL. Persistence personified. That whole match was basically Villa vs. Eduardo.


It was an important goal, but then Portugal are not very good. They are a team that struggled to even make it to the World Cup 2010. Fair do's they had a decent World Cup and didn't concede many goals at all -> maybe the Villa goal was the only one actually.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Joel said:


> It was an important goal, but then Portugal are not very good. They are a team that struggled to even make it to the World Cup 2010. Fair do's they had a decent World Cup and didn't concede many goals at all -> maybe the Villa goal was the only one actually.


I think Portugal will get a lot better in the coming years. 

Obviously they still have Cristiano Ronaldo who is an absolute phenomenon and the second best player on the planet. Then there's Nani who has improved so much this season that he wouldn't look out of place in a 'Top 10 best players in the World' list. His ability is frightening and I think he has the potential to become as good as Ronaldo. He's the most two footed player I've seen in recent years(aside from Barca's Adriano) and can shoot and cross with great quality and consistency. They also have Meireles and Moutinho who have both came on leaps and bounds at new clubs this season. Even Almeida is in top form at the moment, so they're certainly not a bad team.

Their defence is pretty solid too. I mean, Pepe, Coentrao and Carvalho are top players.

*Eduardo

Bosingwa - Pepe - Carvalho - Coentrao

Meireles

Veloso ---- Moutinho

Nani - Almeida - Ronaldo​*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wasnt villa scoring goals for valencia?

villa scored 129 goals from 212 overall league/cup appearances for valencia. so a tiny bit over a goal a game.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Leon Best is the only striker I'd rate above Villa. David can take second place though.

p.s Gattuso is fudging mental.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Barca/Arsenal should be fun to watch.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> I've seen his record. I've also seen that most of the goals came against wank opposition. I've also seen that none of them were in semi finals or finals.
> 
> Golden boot winner? Of course he won golden boot, as Villa always rapes the smaller nations in the group stages and then doesn't do shit in the knockout rounds.
> 
> ...


yeah, won the golden boot at euro 2008 and at the world cup 2010. without villa, spain would have got nowhere near the world cup final. he scored the winning goals in 3 of their games, including in two of their knockout games, against portugal who didn't concede a single goal in the group phase (and yeah they played ivory coast). so how many games are you judging him off here in which he didnt score? just the semi finals and final of the last world cup? okay.

lmao drogba doesn't score in big games, he acts like a whiny bitch and gets sent off. chelsea would swap villa for drogba in a heartbeat.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

On the Striker debate Villa is the best, he is a proper striker, but barca have developed he's game a bit more.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> yeah, won the golden boot at euro 2008 and at the world cup 2010. without villa, spain would have got nowhere near the world cup final. he scored the winning goals in 3 of their games, including in two of their knockout games, against portugal who didn't concede a single goal in the group phase (and yeah they played ivory coast). so how many games are you judging him off here in which he didnt score? just the semi finals and final of the last world cup? okay.


He didn't just fail to score in the BIGGEST games of the competition, he also went missing. Where was he in the EURO 2008 game against a good defence in Italy? No where. In the semi and finals of World Cup 2010? No where.

You can continue to big him up on the basis of him destroying shitty teams such as Saudia Arabia, Mallorca, Xerez, Faroe Islands, etc.

While I'll continue to acknowledge strikers like Eto'o, Torres, Drogba, Rooney, hell even Milito. Strikers who lived for the big games and didn't go hiding like Villa.

When Villa achieves this, then I'll change my tune. Until then, he remains a highly talented player who *could* be the best, but not yet.



Seb said:


> lmao *drogba doesn't score in big games*, he acts like a whiny bitch and gets sent off. chelsea would swap villa for drogba in a heartbeat.


If you don't know shit, why bother trying to argue? Just stop wasting both of our time.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/339234-official-cricket-discussion-thread-674.html - Stick to that thread. You obviously know little about football.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Looking forward to Arsenal vs Barcelona.
This is going to be a one-sided massacre. Roll on the hilarity.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think 2-1 Barca on the night. Heck Arsenal might even draw.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

15 minutes to go. Should be a great game. Hopefully it lives up to expectations.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am so excited about this match, the best part of it that i'll just enjoy the game, no pressure.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Could be a draw like last year, even though arsenal were hammered. But what will matter is the ownage that will take place at the Camp Nou.

That been said i'd like arsenal to win, but not for the same reason's as the gunners fans :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Wow that was close by Van Persie right there.*


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

Decent start from Arsenal, Walcott looking good too. I actually want to see Arsenal get through to the next round.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

That was a very strong run from Walcott. Arsenal have really stated out well but really need to be worried about the counter attack.


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah they are playing high up the pitch, that may back fire if Messi, Xavi or Iniest finds space to break.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

9 times out of 10 he scores them


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And THAT is why Arsenal need to be careful. Should have been 1-0 from Messi.

Edit

Big chance for Arsenal stopped by Abidal and right after Villa scores.

1-0 Barca. Nice match so far.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The bloodbath begins. Barca should have had 4 by now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Barca's passing triangles are fucking godly


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Better add Arsenal to that long list of 'big' clubs David Villa doesn't score against.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I already have my counter argument prepared about Villa's goal against Arsenal. Don't watch that :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

everyone in here who agreed with me that villa is the best striker in the world is obviously an idiot too, and yeah better add arsenal to the list :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Great first half of football. Shame Arsenal never scored considering how well they have held up. After the goal though it just seemed like a training session for Barca the way they were passing the ball around. So calm yet so damn deadly. Don't see much hope for Arsenal in this one tbh.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Arsenal started well, but once Barca got a grip of the game, it could have easily been 3-0 to them. Second half I expect more Arsenal pressure, but as long as Barca keep possession and keep pressing forward I don't see them losing this fixture.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Enjoyable game so far. Way better than the Spurs game last night, although I expected that. I do believe that Spurs vs Milan at White Hart Lane will be a good game though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

tbh it's been pretty difficult to take the opinions of someone who thinks gianfranco zola was a better player than thierry henry seriously anyway. scoring in fa and carling cup finals = BIG GAMES

chelsea fan who thinks drogba is the best striker in the world... SHOCK HORROR~! (he's been crap this season)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I never said that people who think Villa is the best striker in the world are idiots, don't put words into my mouth please. I gave valid reasons why it isn't true. Reasons that you have no answer for.

And Arsenal are a team that conceded 4 goals in 45mins to a team recently promoted. They have a GREEN goalkeeper currently playing. Big deal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

no, you keep citing BIG GAMES, of which you have three, which villa didn't score in - and therefore he was 'anonymous' (he wasn't). villa's goal scoring record and consistency over the last five years, for club and country, is unparalleled. he's scored against plenty of big teams for club and country. how many goals has villa scored at the last couple of world cups? why don't we compare that to drogba?

ah okay, so arsenal away in the champions league isn't a big game then, glad we sorted that one out.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

On another note Shaktar are raping roma 3-1 in rome. dark horses


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> no, you keep citing BIG GAMES, of which you have three, which villa didn't score in - and therefore he was 'anonymous' (he wasn't). villa's goal scoring record and consistency over the last five years, for club and country, is unparalleled. he's scored against plenty of big teams for club and country. how many goals has villa scored at the last couple of world cups? why don't we compare that to drogba?
> 
> ah okay, so arsenal away in the champions league isn't a big game then, glad we sorted that one out.


Answer two question please, Seb:

Is this Arsenal defence good?

And you want to compare Villa and Drogba's World Cup records? Can we compare their CL records too?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

not particularly, but it's the same defence that drogba didn't score against when arsenal beat chelsea 3-1 in december, if you want to use that sort of logic


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Come on Arsenal.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

They better hope puyol is back, no pique at the camp nou


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

hoping arsenal can pull something out of the hat here. barca will win at the nou camp anyway.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I dunoo but i think Archa should be in now.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> not particularly, but it's the same defence that drogba didn't score against when arsenal beat chelsea 3-1 in december, if you want to use that sort of logic


He's scored a bucketload against better Arsenal defences, so that doesn't really bother me.

Anyway, I don't think there is much more to say. Well for me anyway. I've said all I have to say. I'll agree with you guys when I see Villa score at a more advanced stage of a competition or when he plays against a good defence.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Arsenal have done a millions times better defensively than i expected.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

O shit they scored?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Makes the 2nd leg more intresting.


holyfuck and messi has been hugely dissapointing


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

F*cking Hell Arsenal!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Adrian chiles is gonna be soooo fucking annoying after this game


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Great first half of football. Shame Arsenal never scored considering how well they have held up. After the goal though it just seemed like a training session for Barca the way they were passing the ball around. So calm yet so damn deadly. *Don't see much hope for Arsenal in this one tbh.*


Well...I'll eat my words. Great Comeback from Arsenal, fully deserved. Nou Camp in 2 weeks will be interesting now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Arsenal & Spurs wankfest for a week now.
Taking a cheese-grater to my balls sounds more pleasurable than that.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

6-3 to barca on Agg .

All honesty would like to arsenal through giving United are more likely to beat gunners over 2 legs than barca. but who knows and all depends on the draw and if we beat marseille


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^ I'd lol if that happened.


----------



## impjim (Feb 20, 2010)

Fair play to Arsenal and all that but if Barcelona actually take their chances at the Nou Camp they might well rip them to shreds. At least it makes the second leg interesting and not a formality which is nice.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well done Arsenal. Messi had a bad second half. There's still a second leg though. We could see a repeat of last year.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

*YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

last year barcelona were mesmeric at the emirates and ended up drawing and were in fact losing in the tie when bendtner scored at the nou camp, and then won easily because the worlds best player produced arguably his career performance. i expect barcelona to go through, but it's going to take a very, very special performance to 'rip arsenal to shreds'.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Looking forward to Arsenal vs Barcelona.
> This is going to be a one-sided massacre. Roll on the hilarity.


Thanks for the hilarious comment :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

first time i have watched barca in a few weeks, once at weekend and tonight and they have been very underwhelming, was thinking this ain't the team i saw smash real.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Great game of Football. I can still see Barcelona winning at Nou Camp and ultimately getting through to the Quarter-Finals but Arsenal done very well to win today. Laurent Koscielny and Jack Wilshire in particular impressed me.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Joel said:


> Thanks for the hilarious comment :lmao


Wait for the Nou Camp, Barcelona 5-1 Arsenal. Mark my words :side:.

(I'm gonna regret that.)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If Arsenal go through, 100% confident the final will be an all english affair.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Pep Guardiola got a free coaching lesson by the GREAT Arsene Wenger.I was very impressed by A.Song,Arsenal's keeper and obviously RVP & Arshavin.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Arsenal fans are so imaginative with their chants 

but good win for them, i cant see them keeping barca at bay at the nou camp though


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

What a game. So happy we came away with the win. Wilshere was immense. Koscielny had a great game and Walcott looked dangerous on the ball, he needs to play through the middle, he can't get into the game as much on the wing. I reckon we have an excellent chance at the Nou Camp and hope we defend like we did in the second half from the off in the next leg.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Well gladly admit to getting that one wrong, fair play to Arsenal they deserved those 2 goals imo in the 2nd half, they had problems in 1st half with there offside trap when playing high line & Barca got in some calls were very tight & Barca love to play on last defenders shoulders so was always a good chance that would be how they scored & it was, Villa with tidy goal from nice Messi through ball. Think Messi should of scored a 2nd was onside imo but wasn’t to be. Was good 1st half Arsenal played there part & where doing well staying with Barca all the way & 1-0 down in game which was pretty even. 

After that though, I would love to know what Barcelona players did at HT as just switched off, played well within in the comfort zone, keep ball fine & but to many passes & little clear cut chance, strolled through 2nd half thinking we winning 1-0, we get another chance to score & our possession will mean Arsenal get tired & we catch them out at some point but that never happened. You can maybe put forward should of had a pen or 2 in 2nd half but didn’t create hardly any real clear cut chances until Arsenal scored to make it 1-1. 

Which thought was deserved goal, Arsenal played own game, stayed with Barca all game, tried really hard to get ball back to create a chance to get back into game & thing stood out was got balance right & finally got defense side to game spot on, kept good shape, back 4 kept nice strong even high line, when Barca got to that final 3rd they made sure couldn’t find that killer pass & took nice goal from RVP (Valdez should know better comes off near post, silly mistake to make) To finally get Barca to wake up. Funny that 2nd goal comes about cos Arsenal left few numbers back but Barca cant get enough numbers up to support the attack in time & when they finally did arrive, Arsenal had won ball off them & counter attacked them where they had left the space & Ashravin finish was a calm finish, back across the goalkeeper, very nicely done.

Its sets the 2nd leg up in the Nou Camp perfectly now. Barca will need to score to go through so leaves Arsenal stuck in between going for it or sitting deep, Arsenal never sit deep so there attack as normally do, Pique out for 2nd leg may be big lose for Barcelona. Game not over still 2nd leg to go of course but 2nd leg should be interesting to watch.

On the whole I thought it was a good game of attacking free flowing passing football, which ended in Arsenals favor tonight, as for MotM has to be that little man that’s right Jack Whilshere, 19 years old but wouldn’t of thought so after today, really brilliant tonight from the young man, no fear in youth they say & think that’s spot on here, played his own game & let the talent do the talking & a worthy MotM imho.

As for other game finished Roma 2-3 Donetsk, Roma were poor, Donetsk played perfect away game in Champions League, sit deep & play on counter attack & they did, they deserved the win. Also D. Costa had bit of show stealer tonight, alot people really impressed with him tonight. Looking a mighty hard task for Roma now as have to go to Donetsk & get 2 away goals while keeping clean sheet to go through, stick with that earlier prediction of mine. Donetsk to go through in the 2nd leg & into the QF's.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So great to see Arsenal & Spurs get results against the top teams in Spain & Italy, especially Spurs with the weakened team and it being their first time in the Champions League. It was amazing tbh.

I thought Wilshere in particular was brilliant tonight. He didn't look overawed at all to be in there with Xavi, Iniesta & Busquets. Koscielny too looked really good at the back, real solid. Fabregas, Arshavin & Nasri turned it on at the right time when they weren't having their best night. Kind of disappointed with Walcott still. His final ball when he gets down the wing is just shocking. He did put a semi-decent ball through to Fabregas in the first half. It kind of went a bit wide that didn't allow Cesc to shoot, which was a shame.

I so hope Arsenal & Spurs can make it through, but I think only one will max.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Nige in regards to Walcott. I think he should be latching onto the final ball, not making it. He needs to play up top so badly.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Nige in regards to Walcott. I think he should be latching onto the final ball, not making it. He needs to play up top so badly.


Without a doubt. The only problem with that is I think he needs someone to play off, and I don't see Wenger going 4-4-2 although he could with Nasri & Arshavin out wide and Fabregas & Wilshere in the middle, but that means Song has to drop out.

I just think Arsenal's system suits them, but Theo's not an out and out striker to play on his own. He's not big or strong enough or good in the air which you need to be if you're going to play that role.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Nige™;9353416 said:


> Without a doubt. The only problem with that is I think he needs someone to play off, and I don't see Wenger going 4-4-2 although he could with Nasri & Arshavin out wide and Fabregas & Wilshere in the middle, but that means Song has to drop out.
> 
> I just think Arsenal's system suits them, but Theo's not an out and out striker to play on his own. He's not big or strong enough or good in the air which you need to be if you're going to play that role.


Yeah I do agree. It's just frustrating that he can't play in his more suited position. Too damn strong in the midfield division. The only thing I would suggest is switching RVP with him. I always feel RVP plays better coming in from the right, that's where the Dutch play him and he's fantastic for them in that position.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am glad for what Arsenal did today, what a great result for them and like i said earlier Arsha could save the day and he did 

Still think that Barca will advance....*


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

A rant I just had against Spurs fans about tonight on Facebook. I hate the fact that a lot of Tottenham fans think their team are really special when realistically they are not.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they've just had to put up with your shit for years.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Serves Barca right for losing, LOL @ playing Abidal in CB ahead of Gabriel Milito. Great comeback by Arsenl tho it has to be said, it'll take a big effort to reproduce it in Spain, but they're in with a shot.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah I was scratching my head at that. Abidal is a better left back. Milito isn't that horrible that they couldn't go with him. Maxwell looked edgy and not too comfortable at times. They are gonna need to regroup defensively without Pique. Puyol should be back by then though.

I'm so pumped for next week. Interested in 3/4 of the fixtures. Inter/Bayern has the possibility of being greatly entertaining. Madrid/Lyon might be good, because I can see Madrid struggling with them once again. And of course, Chelsea. I'm not too excited about United/Marseille. Might be tough for United, but they will advance.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

You guys obviously haven't been watching Barca recently, Milito has been horrible. First game back the guy was pretty much responsible for 2 goals scored by Betis and has been poor since then. Abidal has regularly stated his favourite position is CB and he's usually done a decent job there.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WHO ARE YA
WHO ARE YA
WHO ARE YA

Tale of two halves. Arsenal were shit in the first half. Defense couldn't hold a line, Clichy couldn't stay in position, Fabregas couldn't connect on a quality pass, Walcott was invisible, and RVP was dreadful with his finishing. 

But then the 2nd half!? Koscielny and Djourou were much better. Held the line better, and cut off the passing lane much more aggressively. Kos, especially. 

Jack Wilshere. Motherfucking B-E-A-S-T. Easily, the man of the match. Outstanding stuff from him. Great in the passing lanes, great on the ball, great with the passes. Great motherfucking everything.

I'm excited, but I know that Barca are going to come out like gangbusters at Camp Nou. Messi won't struggle again. Iniesta won't be quiet again. It's going to be scary. At least it's three weeks away.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> You guys obviously haven't been watching Barca recently, Milito has been horrible. First game back the guy was pretty much responsible for 2 goals scored by Betis and has been poor since then. Abidal has regularly stated his favourite position is CB and he's usually done a decent job there.


He's been far from horrible, fair enough he's not exactly been good. As you said, it was his first game back, of course he's gonna show rust. Fair enough he was at fault for two goals but Betis got knocked out anyways. Milito's proven class and if Pep would use him properly, he'd show it, not his fault Abidal gets moved into there ahead of him and gets the rub of games, then finally when he gets a game he's not up to the speed of the game for obvious reasons. Everyone needs games to get to their best.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> WHO ARE YA
> WHO ARE YA
> WHO ARE YA
> 
> ...


Fuck yea can't wait.


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

Kiz said:


> they've just had to put up with your shit for years.


The difference is that when Arsenal fans showed off it was because we achieved something and put trophies in our trophy cabinet. On the other hand, Spurs haven't actually achieved anything and if you consider that for several years they were on financial par with Arsenal and have spent big money over the years, they've underachieved significantly in the Premier League era.

Of course, much of this is down to spending stupid amounts of money on average players, as this shows: http://www.mehstg.com/transfers.htm


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Great match last night. Best atmosphere I've ever experienced at either Highbury or the Emirates. I just hope we continue this form into the league and don't go cock up against Stoke.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> WHO ARE YA
> WHO ARE YA
> WHO ARE YA
> 
> ...


 theo was one of the standouts in the first half he sure wasnt invisible. 

also i agree with kun milito has been horrible and many barca fans want abidal starting at cb. ive seen barca fans call for abidal to get the nod over pique to partner puyol as well.

our spirit in the 2nd half was brilliant. jack looked like he had been playing for 10 years kept the ball brilliantly and led the attack on more than one occasion. hopefully we can knick a goal at the nou camp and then not crumble away like we did last season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Outside of the first ten minutes, Theo's highlights were backtracking on defense in the first half.

He wasn't involved nearly as much as Arsenal needed him to be.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't see how Milito has been anything but horrible to be honest. It's obviously not his fault as he hasn't had enough playing time but thats my point, why is Pep stupid for playing Abidal -who as Overrated stated the fans seem to WANT there, I've also heard he's going to be Puyols long term replacement anyway- over a Milito who has had little play time and who has looked uncomfortable in every game he's been back? Arsenal would have tore him to shreds.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

of course abidal is going to (and should) play over gaby milito


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kun10 said:


> Don't see how Milito has been anything but horrible to be honest. It's obviously not his fault as he hasn't had enough playing time but thats my point, why is Pep stupid for playing Abidal -who as Overrated stated the fans seem to WANT there, *I've also heard he's going to be Puyols long term replacement anyway*- over a Milito who has had little play time and who has looked uncomfortable in every game he's been back? Arsenal would have tore him to shreds.


Puyol is only one year older than Abidal


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Repka looks fucking hard as nails, other than that the match is boring


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Should've stayed in bed. Boring game.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Long-term was a bad choice of words considering Abidal isn't exactly a spring chicken but they did say that was going to happen.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Apparently, Wilshere was "scared" to ask for Messi's shirt after the match. That's a good sign.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Next time? Ummmm... That's in three weeks. Deja-vu?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Renegade™ said:


> Samuel Eto'o is the best striker in the world. His all round game is un matched. Villa is a terrific poacher and speed demon, but he's not strong, not good in the air. Eto'o has both of these over Villa. Eto'o also has awesome work rate too, and is every bit as lethal a finisher as Villa, and every bit as quick aswell. Eto'o is the perfect, all round striker and without a doubt to me the best in the world.
> 
> Oh and Seb :lmao @ saying Serie A is a shit league. Villa plays in an awfully lopsided, 2 team league, monopolized by said two teams (Barca and Real) and because of that, the other teams can't get near them. Ibra is a wonderful striker, with some consistency issues, but he didn't flop at Barca, the stats show that. He just wasn't the focal point like he's used to being, because Messi was there. Ibra is one of the best. I'd take him over anyone except Eto'o and Villa atm on form. Sure Rooney and Torres when they're firing are up there too, but they've been poor this season. As has Drogba, who I feel has his time limited, I doubt he'll be at Chelsea next season and he's definitely not one of the best anymore. Tevez, again, is a harder working, slower Villa. He's proven he's a goal getter since he became the focal point at City, but I would rather have Eto'o, Villa, Ibra, Rooney or Torres ahead of him, because on form, they're the best for me.


I don't think enough people appreciate just what mediocrity Tevez is carrying at City. They may have loads of money but they've mostly spent it on shit. Tevmeister is just a machine, supremely hard working, incredibly ball smart, skillful, strong and selfless. Easily one of the best players in the world.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cannot wait for Inter and Bayern next week, looking forward to see ARJEN ROBBEN amazing me as usual.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

These next two days are gonna be great. I'm gonna watch all 4 games. TV will be showing all of them . Chelsea/Copenhagen and United/Marseille live, and the other two on replay on each day directly after. I think if Chelsea fail to get a victory, Ancelotti will be gone. United will win, so I don't really care about that fixture. Madrid/Lyon could be good, because perhaps Madrid will be held by them. Hopefully Bayern/Inter is open with a lot of goals.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gattuso recieves a 4 match ban for his headbutt.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

EGame said:


> Cannot wait for Inter and Bayern next week, looking forward to see ARJEN ROBBEN amazing me as usual.


It amazes me people still dont defend against Robben properly. He cant use his right foot for shit, so playing him on the right wing, all you have to do is tuck in and show him the sideline. Somehow tho, everyone seems to think he can use his right foot and end up letting him cut in anyways. It's hilarious to watch. I don't know any other winger who's so predictable in what they're gonna do.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yet he still carries Bayern and they don't shine without Robben. 

I agree his right foot is virtually non-existant but he still have incredible pace, technique, and stability. Shame he is so injury prone though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> It amazes me people still dont defend against Robben properly. He cant use his right foot for shit, so playing him on the right wing, all you have to do is tuck in and show him the sideline. Somehow tho, everyone seems to think he can use his right foot and end up letting him cut in anyways. It's hilarious to watch. I don't know any other winger who's so predictable in what they're gonna do.


What you say is true, but at the same time, he does cut in at a very high speed. Still, thye should do better, yes.

I miss that guy though 

So tonight we either embarrass ourselves further, or we get a decent result. We won't get a great result, of that I'm sure.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

chelsea selling robben was such a bizzare decision, they had so much dynamism and width with robben and duff (when he was decent) down the wings. probably b/c he was a ranieri signing.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Madrid vs. Lyon is tonight, yeah? Gots to be watching that.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

No Anderson, Rio or Giggs tomorrow

so my guess is the team will look like this

Van der saar
Rafael
Smalling
Vidic
Evra

Carrick
Fletcher
Scholes

Rooney
Berba
Nani


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Just realised I've fucked up my bets for tonight. I've picked Copenhagen to beat Chelsea by accident. Balls .
Tomorrow will be tough, an away goal is vital.
I'd take a 1-1 now.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Lyon to knock out Madrid again, anyone??

Really looking forward to tomorrow, as a United fan living in France, there has been a lot of slagging coming my way in recent weeks.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Just realised I've fucked up my bets for tonight. I've picked Copenhagen to beat Chelsea by accident. Balls .
> Tomorrow will be tough, an away goal is vital.
> I'd take a 1-1 now.


You never know copenhagen could snatch it, doubt it but always a chance

who else you got on?


And dual it would not suprise me if Lyon do knock madrid out.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

West Ham (won last night), Copenhagen (fpalm), Man City, Inter Milan, Real Madrid were my bets.

C'mon you Danes!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If Chelsea lose today! Damn... Disaster!

I'm looking forward to both games.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> West Ham (won last night), Copenhagen (fpalm), Man City, Inter Milan, Real Madrid were my bets.
> 
> *C'mon you Danes!*


We will do what we can.

The most of Football Denmark is hyped as hell. This is the first time ever that a Danish Team has gone this far in the ChL, and although i am not a fan of Copenhagen i will cheer them tonight for Danish Footballs sake, and because i do not like Chelsea at all.

Go Denmark!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> chelsea selling robben was such a bizzare decision, they had so much dynamism and width with robben and duff (when he was decent) down the wings. probably b/c he was a ranieri signing.


- Bought Shevchenko
- Changed the formation
- Robben became a sub
- Bought Malouda in the summer
- Madrid came knocking
- Robben only had 1 year left on his contract left and wanted to go to Madrid
- We got a tidy profit

I didn't want him to leave and I wish he was still here right now, but you can't do much when a player wants out. Especially when you risk losing him for nothing the next summer.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao shevchenko

barcelona are already without pique but also have puyol out injured atm, xavi may miss the arsenal game too and apparently valdes is definitely out and they have no idea what's wrong with him.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Apparently Copenhagen have never lost a Champions League game at home (according to Sky).
All hope is not lost :hmm:.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

the best striker in the world can't make the team again


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I only saw Copenhagen once, and that was when they held Barcelona. So I'm not gonna consider Copenhagen an "easy" team, especially since Chelsea's shit form is continuing. Hopefully Madrid lose to Lyon again. Can't wait for both games!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't get this. An out of form Torres starts ahead of Drogs?

Oh well, hopefully he'll get his first goal


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

0-1 Chelsea, Anelka.
Aren't Lyons home shirts white? Why are they wearing their away shirts at home?


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah but they've got a special shirt only for Champions League games.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

This is more like the Torres I hated, can't hit a barn door with a banjo but we're getting there


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> 0-1 Chelsea, Anelka.
> Aren't Lyons home shirts white? Why are they wearing their away shirts at home?


They have an individual home CL shirt.

Torres touch and play has been good... in midfield. As soon as he gets a chance he shits bricks.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Which is awesome looking.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

lol, UEFA don't have an Agenda against Chelsea (the scoreboard = FCK 0-1 CHL :lmao )


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I was looking at updates on a website for the Chelsea game, and it said 'Gronkjaer's first assist for Chelsea since 2004'. At first I was like what?! He still plays for them?


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

^ lol, he just played the ball through to anelka accidentally (on purpose?)


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Briliant goal for Madrid by Benzema.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Going to be an interesting second leg between Madrid and Lyon. Either Mourinho's insane home record comes to an end or Madrid finally make it to the Quarter Finals. Fully expecting Madrid to win though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Benjo™;9380977 said:


> Going to be an interesting second leg between Madrid and Lyon. Either Mourinho's insane home record comes to an end or Madrid finally make it to the Quarter Finals. Fully expecting Madrid to win though.


Mourinho's home record is only for league competition. He lost two cup matches at Stamford Bridge in the past.

But yeah, it will be interesting. Will they _finally_ find a way to progress through Lyon? I think so.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

mourinho's record is league games


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

We won? That seems unlikely. And the fact that it was Anelka who scored twice is even more bizarre.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pretty comfortable win for us. Anelka took his chances. Torres definitely looked better today, but once again isn't finding a goal. I expect that with a 2-0 lead, we should see off the second leg very comfortably.

Props to Lyon for equalizing. They were the clear better team in the first half, but Madrid pressured them the second half. Lyon will probably struggle at the Bernabeu. It also doesn't help that Michel Bastos is out of the match, he's looked great tonight.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Meh, Bastos was ok but Delgado was much better imo ! Plus, hopefully Lisandro will be back for the second leg so Bastos missing it doesn't matter. Lyon CAN get through Madrid.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Lyons best chance is a 2-2 draw or something, which in itself is very unlikely.

Can't see Madrid going out. I'd say Barca would actually be more likely, although I don't think they'll go either.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Joel said:


> Mourinho's home record is only for league competition. He lost two cup matches at Stamford Bridge in the past.


Completely forgot about that.

Looking forward to both games tonight. Bayer/Inter is going to be pretty interesting.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

according to reports on twitter gibson is starting in midfield for united :argh:


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Darron fucking Gibson!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

No. No. No fucking No! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
Fuck.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We badly need a new CM in the summer


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Stop being a pussy, Nani


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

We started well, but Marseille have been getting a bit of possession in the past 5-10 mins.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Stop being a pussy, Nani


Your lot have Drogba :side:.

Anyway, an okay first half. Gibson hasn't been as atrocious as I had thought he would be. But there's still the second half to come for him to prove me right.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Carrick and gibson have both been poor in the first half, they need to get the ball to nani as much as possible, to take on heinze


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

boring game thus far. should've stayed in bed.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Switch the channel to Inter vs Bayern.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Marseille 0-0 Man United FT
Fair result really. It is dangerous though but at Old Trafford we should be able to win.

Bayern just scored in the 90th minute after a Cesar howler. That's full time now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

pretty uneventful match, dont know why fergie didnt bring hernandez on for the last 10 mins or so to run at a tired defence


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, fair result. I believe we will beat Marseille at Old Trafford, although it'll be close. Certainly wasn't a classic at the Stade Veledrome.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Poor game, but I still feel we have enough in the tank to win at OT in 2 weeks time.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Deschamps saying it will be tough at "Stamford Bridge" HAHAHAHA.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

United/Marseille was pretty uneventful. Think Marseille was the better team. United will probably go on to win the fixture. I hope Gignac is back by then.

Inter/Bayern was a fun game for the most part. Bayern deserved the goal, had so many chances throughout the match. A precious away goal for Bayern, and now they take it back to Germany. I think they will hold out and win it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Non of these recent champions league games have been great, it's pretty disappointing since they are very promising.

Happy Bayern Munich won though. Inter were pretty poor as they missed too many chances, too bad Pazzini and Milito were unable to play.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Our CM is absolutely awful. Carrick and Gibson are just not cut out for this level.

Hopefully Rio/Anderson/Park/Giggs will be back for the return leg. Maybe even Valencia.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The better action is obviously in the Europa League. :side:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Indeed.

Big game tomorrow! I'm scared of away goals.

We should dominate at Anfield though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Anyone badmouthing Carrick still needs to gtfo. He's been our best midfielder this season, Fletcher was fucking awful again, much worse than Carrick, and even Gibson. Sure he wasn't thaat good tonight either, but the team as a whole was dire.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ehh not a good game for us last night but we still have the upper hand at Old Trafford, i hope so 

And what a luck for Bayern to socre in the last minute of the game, i am glad that Inter lost anyway *


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Berbarito said:


> Our CM is absolutely awful. Carrick and Gibson are just not cut out for this level.
> 
> Hopefully Rio/Anderson/Park/Giggs will be back for the return leg. Maybe even Valencia.


Valencia is penciled in for a return to 1st team action against Leyton Orient or Arsenal in FA Cup QF on the 12th of March. Also that is when Park returns to action as well for us, be nice to have both back in the side.

I thought 0-0 was fair result, neither team deserved to win or lose imo. 

Giggs missing meant Rooney went on LW & did well, his solid as gets out there, always give Evra at LB cover & do best on that side, but not where his at his best, I know Berbatov has been our best CF this season but I said last month when go 4-3-3 need to make a decision on who use as lone CF out of the 2 of them & with 2 big away games coming up in league (against Chelsea away then Liverpool away) SAF need to make his mind up on that soon rather then later.

I have no problem with our CM in sense then came to do a job of not letting Marseille through center & it worked, Carrick may be getting a good share of blame but his our only real Sitting CM, his awareness, positional sense & protection is key in these games, the only thing is that his passing did let him down, when there his not job to set up play, gives it to others to do that but his better pushed up field imo but with no CDM in side (Hargreaves I know is the only 1 but is injured) So has to be him, so our attacking side of our midfield falls on Gibson & Fletcher shoulders, Gibson did ok I thought, didn’t have any faults but I agree with Renegade that Fletcher didn’t have good game, thought game passed him by, his not had good season this season imo & last season or 2 his been our best CM so any cutting edge, thrust & penetration from CM never really came, his normally alot better then what shown & in form Fletch from season or 2 back would been alot better & would be key in getting attacking intent in CM area, was display from our 3-man midfield that was more solid & dependable but without any flair, intent or creativity. A common theme that sadly keeps popping up from our CM this season.

Without any real flair from CM or LW all our hopes where pinned on Nani creating something but he didn’t have his best game, alot things did well involved him but it didn’t come off most time & we lacked a spark in final 3rd, not his fault its just one of those things that happen. I don’t blame Berba either, he become isolated up there as lone CF & at best with a partner up top with him, he keeps ball really well & did alot tracking back but I stick by what said that don’t believe his best option as lone CF.

I think SAF pushed Evra at LB a bit further up field more to add width on that side to get more men up top when attacked but I think it was wrong side & player that should of done this with, should of been right flank did this with Rafael at RB, have no problem with O'Shea display on night, was good performance he however doesn’t have that attacking side which Rafael does, Nani had beaten of Heinze at LB all day long but there CB kept coming over to help Heinze & went 2 on 1 & Nani needed help which why think Rafael was missed alot, had it been Rafael helping Nani feel would seen more attacking from us & better display. He did carry knock to trip so maybe SAF felt couldn’t risk him with run in coming up. 

I do think when SAF switched it to a 4-2-3-1 shape & brought Scholes on for Gibson we looked better in last 15 mins of the game, had Fletch RM & Nani LM on wings Rooney in behind Berba & Carrick with Scholes playing deep 2 man CM, the only thing is I thing is we lacked movement & Scholes wanted to get on ball but couldn’t see anything happening in front of him, Fletch kept running infield & Nani wanted to as well & we kept coming towards ball & think what SAF might of done is kept Nani at RM bring on Rafael for O'Shea in last 15 mins & then Bring on Hernandez for Fletch, keep Rooney as LW then have Berbs drop bit deeper & have Hernandez on the shoulder, Scholes needed someone to make some movement & Chicha superb at that & was gaps in behind with ball over top all game & Hernandez pace would of meant he would of got those balls, think though that Sir Alex was happy to not risk it & keep it a 0-0. A Dangerous score line in Europe but im confident we can win at OT & advance to the QF.

I will though say that Smalling was my MotM, he looks so solid, calm & composed. His gaining confidence & experience with each passing game, I cant complain over him, his gone up pecking order in CB order imo, SAF trust him enough to play him in such big game & think if Rio or Vida not there & he steps in for them I actually confident were be fine at the back.

We move back to the League Title race now, we have 3 tough away trips first Wigan then Chelsea then Liverpool, need to get between 6-9 points imo. Being dependable & solid like where yestoday isn’t enough in this run in & we also have to do a good juggling act with players & squad to get this right. Draws wont be enough this time need win least 2 out of 3 so big time in our season so something got to give there. Looking forward to it but have take it 1 game at a time so Wigan is next game on Saturday, think they just relayed the pitch so smooth surface for us to play on, which is good news.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Liverpool are _so_ boring to watch, especially in European ties.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

LOL at Repka


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

lol they didn't have anyone on the posts.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

GTFO Ngog!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Game was boring at times but easily better than the first leg. Great win for us. Hopefully it continues. 

Also WTF was up with Ngog that match? Seriously why was he not taken off at like half time? fpalm.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

JC should give him an x factor in the dressing room for that!!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Have not seen Stevie this happy for a long time.

Wasnt a great performance to be honest. N'Gog and Poulsen were terrible. Kenny has to get rid of these two. 

Glad we got the win though. Im really excited to see how a fit Liverpool will do. (eg, Gerrard and Caroll)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

edin man beast dzeko, slotting them in


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Surprised he remember where the net was 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that was a good one ADAM.

marked for only one holding midfielder and 3 up front. attacking footy is vital with so many options.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Giving this a bump before Arsenals almighty bum-bashing by Barcelona this evening.
Prediction: Barca 5-1 Arsenal.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

3-2 Arsenal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

don't care who wins, both teams are a joy to watch - i'd love to see arsenal as underdogs and as the english team pull through, but if barcelona put on a clinic and rattle 3 or 4 in it will be thoroughly entertaining. just hoping for a great game - if arsenal can score first we'll definitely see a classic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'll be pulling for Arsenal here. I'm thinking 2-1 to Barca - taking it to extra time.

Still, this is a huge chance to Arsenal, when you look at the state of Barcelona's centre backs.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

That didn't look like a foul by Nasri.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

its going to be a miracle if arsenal manage keep barca out for the rest of the 90 mins


----------



## Dom479 (May 13, 2006)

2-1 Barca, or 1-1


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Arsenal are so pinned back it's unreal.

Fabregas fucks up on the stroke of half-time. Messi scores.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Good job there, Cesc.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And it begins....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Fabregas made a dumb error. Arsenal now will have to press forward. Could stay like this. Its extremely hard to chase a game at the Nou Camp, I think we all know that.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Barca have 12 players on the pitch


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Barcelona to go through now 2-0 (this game FT score)

I don't think they will play Van Persie much longer assuming he isn't fully fit


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That was schoolboy stuff from Fabregas. All that organisation goes to nothing thanks to his error.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You're not playing for Barcelona yet, Fabregas. Wait another few months at least before setting up goals for them.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

fabregas is a catalan.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Did anyone saw that dude in a flea suit?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> You're not playing for Barcelona yet, Fabregas. Wait another few months at least before setting up goals for them.


Well he's made statements about how he doesn't want to go. He has to prove to them that he's just lying to save face :side:

Edit 

O shit They scored...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Goal for Arsenal! Nasri did extremely well to win the corner.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao at Van Persie 

That was a joke. What the hell is up with the Refs these days. Fucking hell.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

THAT'S A JOKE. REF YOU ARE A FUCKING DISGRACE


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

RvP you fucking tool...

Time to take the Inter approach. Every man behind that ball.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

What are you supposed to do? Waste time checking the linesman to see if you are offside whilst the ball might be in play?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

That is the softest red card I have ever seen.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> RvP you fucking tool...
> 
> Time to take the Inter approach. Every man behind that ball.


Arsenal will probably refuse to do that lol


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What a ref, he seems like he is glad that he did it lol!*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

what an absolute joke of a red card, he spun and shot instantly, regardless of 90,000 odd screaming fans.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Van Persie :lmao

I'd be fucking fuming if that happened to a United player to be fair. Plus I'd rather Arsenal went through without a doubt. Doesn't mean that wasn't funny as fuck, though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The ref couldn't wait to get out that red card. But when you're playing against Barca in Camp Nou, you can't give the ref the chance to give that red, because 9/10 he will take it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

he turned and shot within a second of picking up the ball according to the sky commentators

the ref already made a huge blunder in not giving messi a penalty/free kick in the first half


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*2-1..*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

barcelona back in front


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Brilliant football. XAVI!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

phenomenal goal.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And Barcas pressure pays off

Penalty?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

2-1 Barcelona, Xavi. Fucking orgasmic goal.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

XAVIIIII


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Definate penalty, Koscielny (??) was lucky not to get a second yellow too, I suppose.

This is definately sealed. Hard to look past Barca winning the tournament now.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's over*


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Football's John Cena goes to the next round. Yay.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well now it should be over. Really can't see Arsenal scoring now. RVP off, and Busquets gave away the first goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

3-1 Barca, Messi pen.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

pen and goal, was just about to say game over at 2-1 anyway because I don't see Arsenal scoring again with 10 men and don't think they would have kept Barca out for the remainder of the 90 + extra time.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

it's not sealed, all it takes is one counter attack or set piece and arsenal are through.

though barca rattling in a couple more seems more likely at this stage.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

This will all go back to the RVP sendoff.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Arsene might as well put a Striker on and Arshavin and just try to fucking go for it. Letting goals in is a given now. Might as well go out fighting.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gotta feel for Arsenal but don't think anyone is shocked. Pretty much been the game we expected


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

goodnight arsene.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Bendtner is on.










'Make yourself famous kid!'

(like last year )


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

barca must have had like 30 shots tonight


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jorge Suarez said:


> barca must have had like 30 shots tonight


despite completely dominating the game, before the sending off they hadn't created a single good chance besides the villa one on one (and the goal obviously), and were going out on aggregate.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Seb said:


> despite completely dominating the game, before the sending off they hadn't created a single good chance besides the villa one on one (and the goal obviously), and were going out on aggregate.


oh right sorry i didn't see that you mentioned the Villa thing.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Arsenal despite having one goal have made no attempts on goal. Wow.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

steamed hams said:


> I remember Villa had a good chance in the first half.


adriano clipped the outside of the post, but that wasn't really a chance. i don't remember villa having a goal scoring opportunity before half time.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Barcelona through. Bendtner had a chance near the end, probably should have hit it first time (or took a better first touch )


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Barcelona 3-1 Arsenal FT.
Better team goes through.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Shakhtar Donetsk destroyed a declining Roma. I think the aggregate of that fixture is 6-2.

Nice to see Barca move on. Arsenal need to move forward and try to stay in the FA Cup now. United (Away, I think?) is gonna be tough.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What the hell is wrong with Roma ?!*


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Best team won out of Barcelona Arsenal but the officials as always for Barcelona, fookin retarded. 

Shame about the circumstances of the Gunners departure


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Medo said:


> *What the hell is wrong with Roma ?!*


Same thing I was thinking. They really should have gone through from that tie (no disrespect to Shakter)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

van Persie? Or is that Fergie in disguise?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Medo said:


> *What the hell is wrong with Roma ?!*



pretty much the same problem with all the serie teams (except napoli and some other teams ) over reliance on aging legs.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Terrible first half tactics from Arsenal and Van Persie sending off ruined the game. Sky Sports also need to get their tongue out of Barcelona's buttcheeks. Yes they're a great team but the way they go on about them you'd thought they had won the competition like ten years in a row. There are lots of great clubs still in i.e. Bayern Munich, Inter, Chelsea, Man Utd, Real Madrid etc. I can see Barca losing this comp easily especially against a more physically intimidating opposition.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

why the fuck they always blame the refs??

if you don't have a single shot on target, you don't deserve to win.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

arsenal were a bit of a joke tonight, 0 shots on targets for the whole 90 mins, even in the dying stages they werent throwing everyone forward

did think it was a bit bad refereeing though, van persie sent off for not immediately stopping when he was taking a shot, but then a couple of the barca players can put their hands up to van persie's neck, in the first half, and get away with it.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Iniesta had an awesome game but as usual Messi got all the attention. The media keep trying to turn him into Maradonna by claiming that he carries the team on his back. Fact is, they have 5-6 of the best players in the world.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

The refereeing decisions didn't make the game as such but it sure helped, at the stage of the red Arsenal were still ahead on aggregate not to mention the decision was bizarre, u'd never see that given, or at least incredibly rarely

Barcelona were fantastic but most decisions did go the home sides way. Which is annoying considering I'd rather see English sides through


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

horrible card on RvP. 

Whatever, though. Didn't think they would win, and I'm happy they didn't, actually. I want the Prem. That's all. Lose in the FA Cup now, please.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Same thing I was thinking. They really should have gone through from that tie (no disrespect to Shakter)





Jorge Suarez said:


> pretty much the same problem with all the serie teams (except napoli and some other teams ) over reliance on aging legs.


*Yea the Italian teams are in such worse shape, thanks to the Seria indeeed.

I guess Milan is the next to get kicked out now.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jorge Suarez said:


> why the fuck they always blame the refs??
> 
> if you don't have a single shot on target, you don't deserve to win.


don't be naive. it's not about whether you deserve to win or not, otherwise barcelona would never lose. arsenal where in front in the tie and for all barca's dominance, they only had one clear chance besides the goal before the red card. barcelona were brilliant tonight (iniesta was mesmeric) and bossed the game - but it was the red card that decided the outcome of this game, unfortunately. plus the red card itself was an absolute joke.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> horrible card on RvP.
> 
> Whatever, though. Didn't think they would win, and I'm happy they didn't, actually. I want the Prem. That's all. Lose in the FA Cup now, please.


You'd rather your side won the premiership than the Champions League? Odd one, especially considering that Arsenal have never succeeded in major European competition.

I too hope Arsenal win the prem but as a fan I would still be gutted by tonight's outcome.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Are you kidding me?! 

Holding the title over clubs like United, Chelsea, Spurs, and City? 

would be surreal. plus, i can be boastful jackass on WF.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

What an absolute joke, the ref ruined the game. 

Arsenal had the momentum after their goal, but RVP got sent off for not hearing the whistle OMG.


Theres a conspiracy against Arsenal and other English sides, most decisions went towards Barca. Uefa, Fifa hate England, just look at the world cup draw.

Answer this:

If Messi was in the same situation as RVP, do you think he would have been sent off?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> Are you kidding me?!
> 
> Holding the title over clubs like United, Chelsea, Spurs, and City?
> 
> would be surreal. plus, i can be boastful jackass on WF.


Whereas you could be holding a title over the cream of Europe's crop. Champions League any day of the week for me from a fans perspective.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Seb said:


> don't be naive. it's not about whether you deserve to win or not, otherwise barcelona would never lose. arsenal where in front in the tie and for all barca's dominance, they only had one clear chance besides the goal before the red card. barcelona were brilliant tonight (iniesta was mesmeric) and bossed the game - but it was the red card that decided the outcome of this game, unfortunately. plus the red card itself was an absolute joke.


agreed.

but how can he blame the ref when they had 70+ % and arsenal barely mustered a shot at goal, even when they were chasing the match


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ask any football fan, apart from Chelsea fans, Im sure they will say they will prefer to win the league


Henry Hill said:


> Whereas you could be holding a title over the cream of Europe's crop. Champions League any day of the week for me from a fans perspective.


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

The red card was obviously a shocking decision, but let's be honest Arsenal would've lost the game anyway. Barcelona looked like they were going to score every time they got anywhere near our goal.

The fact that our players didn't make any effort to get the ball forward or get into the box in injury time was a joke.

I know this is gonna sound like I'm just saying this because we lost, but perhaps going out could be a good thing. It reduces our fixture build up and with the amount of injuries we've had that might be vital if we are going to be realistic opposition to Man Utd in the title race. Honestly I don't think winning the Champions League was feasible even if we'd somehow got past Barca.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seems a strange one to me. Champions league is far more prestigious. Maybe its just different for me because I'm a neutral fan of the game. Used to be mad into Juventus before Serie A went to shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CC91 said:


> What an absolute joke, the ref ruined the game.
> 
> Arsenal had the momentum after their goal, but RVP got sent off for not hearing the whistle OMG.
> 
> ...



*The red card was a bad call, I understand and agree with that. But that's not what beat Arsenal. Arsenal just got outplayed in every aspect of the match. *


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Arsenal's tactic should have been to come at Barca the manner in which they did in the second half of the first leg. I hate the way English players are overrated in this country but I do think the Arse missed Walcott's electric pace which seemed to throw Barcelona off guard a little in the opening tie.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jorge Suarez said:


> agreed.
> 
> but how can he blame the ref when they had 70+ % and arsenal barely mustered a shot at goal, even when they were chasing the match


because the red card clearly changed the match, arsenal were ahead in the tie and straight after the red card barcelona created chances at will (which they weren't doing beforehand despite dominating the game) and scored twice to go through? would barcelona won without the red card? i'd say yes, but that's only guesswork. chasing the match with 10 men against that team is hardly simple.

guardiola being an ass in the post match interview.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Stats don't lie. Before and after the sending off Arsenal got played off the field and deserved to lose. No attempts on goal and only 23% possession of the ball is just horrible for any team.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ the only stat that matters is the aggregate score.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

guardiola is a wanker most of the time.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'd take the League 100 times out of 100 instead of the Champions League.
Strange one tonight, I wasn't sure who to go for.
Barcelona win = Possible impact on Arsenals spirit, less boasting ftom Arsenal, always nice to see Lé Arse lose,
Arsenal win = More games.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Stats don't lie. Before and after the sending off Arsenal got played off the field and deserved to lose. No attempts on goal and only 23% possession of the ball is just horrible for any team.


Football isn't a stat based sport like some other sports are.


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

That red card was a terrible decision, who knows how the game wouldve turned out


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

to say the red didnt effect the game is laughable. ye the better team won but the red card changed the game.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

steamed hams said:


> Football isn't a stat based sport like some other sports are.


Yeah I know. Just used the stats for people who claimed the red card changed or made the game. Fact is that despite the red card Arsenal played poor and got dominated and probably would have lost anyway.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Arsenal actually got back into the game when they scored, we will never know what would have happened if RVP had stayed on. The red card knocked the wind out of arsenal


Lady Croft said:


> *The red card was a bad call, I understand and agree with that. But that's not what beat Arsenal. Arsenal just got outplayed in every aspect of the match. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> guardiola is a wanker most of the time.


I've always thought he was kinda classy.

I'd take the Champions League over the Premier League. But that may because we NEED to win it so bad. Don't think we will, unfortunately. Our best chances were in 2005, 2008 and 2009.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

for the record, Joel is a Chelsea fan. :side:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

In 2003 I was devastated when Juve lost in the champions league final to Milan even though they triumphed in Serie A. I've always found the Champions League to more have more of an aura than any of the national leagues. The fact that no-one has defended it under the new title makes it feel even more special.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd always take the domestic title. In England, it means no flukes, you were the best team in the country over 38 games. In Europe, you can get lucky draws, poor decisions (we could very well have 4 European Cup's if Scholes wasn't called offside wrongly the year Porto won it), mistakes and moments of fluke genius that decide it.

Rivalries aside, look at Liverpool winning the CL while only finishing 5th in the Premier League that season. All due respect for winning the cup, but it almost makes a mockery of the 'cream of Europe' arguement.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

inter had 0 shots last year as well and they won. people were hailing there defence but barca still hammered them.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah I know. Just used the stats for people who claimed the red card changed or made the game. Fact is that despite the red card Arsenal played poor and got dominated and probably would have lost anyway.


barcelona had one good attempt before the red card (besides the goal), the game was 1-1, and arsenal were ahead on the tie. the red card clearly changed the game. barcelona were able to convert all the possession they had into chances and goals after RVP was sent off.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I'd always take the domestic title. In England, it means no flukes, you were the best team in the country over 38 games. In Europe, you can get lucky draws, poor decisions (we could very well have 4 European Cup's if Scholes wasn't called offside wrongly the year Porto won it), mistakes and moments of fluke genius that decide it.
> 
> Rivalries aside, look at Liverpool winning the CL while only finishing 5th in the Premier League that season. All due respect for winning the cup, but it almost makes a mockery of the 'cream of Europe' arguement.


So if the champions league was an actual league with say eight champions playing each other twice you would respect the winners more. It actually wouldn't be a bad idea but it would be nowhere near as exciting or unpredictable as the current format.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyone else hate Valdes as much as I do? The guy is a low life cunt. I enjoy watching Barca play but he can fuck the fuck off, like today when he grabbed Nasri by the troat. I wanted to deck him.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Arsenal had the right idea in the match. They couldn't have pulled off what they did at the Emirates without Walcott's pace working for them. Cesc with that horrible backpass with 2 minutes to spare in the injury time really hurt them. The sending off was unreal. If anyone was going to be sent off it should've been Koscielny. But I dislike Barcelona and would've rather had Arsenal beat the crap out of them.

Owell.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, Barcelona are the equivalant of a gorgeous girl with a rotten personality.
They play some beautiful stuff but Valdes, Puyol, Alves, Busquets & Xavi are all card-waving, ref hassling fucks.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, as JR would say: it took a 12-man Barcelona, a handicap match, and a horrible referring decision to keep Arsenal down. What's worse is Arsenal didn't have any shot on target, yet, Barca couldn't win it on merits alone. That's a good sign for Arsenal, and Premier League here we come. 

By the way, when did Barca sign Fabregas?

ManU to knock out Barca!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Marseille to knock out ManU. :side:

And Shakhtar to win the league.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Better than Barca winning it. 

Edit:

A Spurs/Shakhtar finals would OWN! I'm sure UEFA would chip in a rule that would imply something like having to beat Barcelona three-times in row to win it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Tonight is Tottenham|Milan, yeah (tomorrow in some places, I don't know)?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fuck I hate Busquets especially, such a diving scum of a player. He's Pep's boy aswell, honestly don't think any other manager would've dropped Yaya for him.

Also LOL @ Valdes and Abidal grabbing guys by the throat and not being sent off, yet RVP got sent off for that. Disgraceful refereeing.

Impressive from Shakhtar, definite dark horses.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

That's all I've read the last few pages, I get it the refs are shit in europe and everyone hates Barcelona now. Lets talk about Spurs v Milan and Schalke vs. Valencia, I hope Tottenham and Valencia go through but I think Spurs and Schalke will make it to the last eight. I can see the game in Germany being a snooze fest because of the away goal but Milan have to attack Spurs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Shakhtar are a criminally underrated team. not surprised they beat the overrated roma.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Roma have a good squad with some top players but the fact Totti is still treated like an indispensable player to the side when he's well past it is hurting them.

Shakhtar do own however and am not surprised they're through. As I said, definite dark horses.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Schalke isn't great but they're very good in offence and defence, plus they've got the best GK in the world between the posts.

Hope Spurs demolish Milan, but their last two games in the Prem League have been... bad.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ Neuer being called best goalkeeper in the world.

Not sure if srs.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Renegade™;9435749 said:


> Fuck I hate Busquets especially, such a diving scum of a player. He's Pep's boy aswell, honestly don't think any other manager would've dropped Yaya for him.
> 
> Also LOL @ Valdes and Abidal grabbing guys by the throat and not being sent off, yet RVP got sent off for that. Disgraceful refereeing.
> 
> Impressive from Shakhtar, definite dark horses.


*I hate Busquet as well, lol! 

As for Valdes, never belived that he is that good it's all cus he play for Barca with such a strong defence suronding him.

Wanger was pissed off last night, but he had the right to be tbh.

And, Fabregas was number 13 for Barca, cus the ref was number 12.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Renegade™;9436171 said:


> :lmao @ Neuer being called best goalkeeper in the world.
> 
> Not sure if srs.


Felix Magath said so. He wouldn't lie to me.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Busquets gets played over others because he fits in with the team more. I'd say Mascherano is a better anchor man (definitely not Yaya though) but Busquets is the better passer and generally works better with the team. It isn't FM we're playing here. 

Don't really get the Barca hate. They have some right cunts playing with them like Busquets and Valdes (although I never saw the throat-grabbing incident) but no more than most Prem teams. With the way they play and the fact more than half the first-team came through the academy I dunno how anybody could do anything but admire Barca. Still want Man Utd to win the CL though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hopefully spurs win tonight, they are always a great team to watch, and if they start with bale and lennon on the wings they could be lethal


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Spurs to win! For sure...

I want all the remaining English teams to reach the semis.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Spurs are the favorites to win tonight.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Renegade™ said:


> Roma have a good squad with some top players but the fact Totti is still treated like an indispensable player to the side when he's well past it is hurting them.
> 
> Shakhtar do own however and am not surprised they're through. As I said, definite dark horses.


Francessco Totti is the Italian David Beckham i.e. one of the most overrated footballers of all time. I never ever rated him that highly even in the years where he was seen as a demi-god.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Milan to win, please. So fucking tired of 'Arry.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

tbh I'd rather Milan get knocked out so they can concentrate on winning Serie A.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*@ Silent Alarm ~ I wish man since i am big fan of Milan but i don't see it happening at all.

But yea that would be Great....


@ Renegade ~ Milan are going to win the Seria easily this year.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

They're in the lead but Inter have most of their big guns back now and without the incompetent RAFA at the helm, confidence is back and they're looking strong again. Milan aren't going to win it easily at all anymore.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Well i understand what are you saying but i still think that Milan are the favorite to win the Seria, Yea Inter are much better than before lately but with 5 points difference and the upcoming Milan/Inter game after 3 weeks, i can see Milan win it from that point. *


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wenger & Nasri have been charged with improper conduct by UEFA.

Surprised Van Persie got away with it.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

AC Milan wins 2-1 today at White Hart Lane.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Wenger & Nasri have been charged with improper conduct by UEFA.
> 
> Surprised Van Persie got away with it.


Be patient.

Looking forward to Spurs vs Milan. Hoping Spurs go through, so they don't just have top 4 to concentrate on.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Kiz said:


> Shakhtar are a criminally underrated team. not surprised they beat the overrated roma.





Renegade™ said:


> Shakhtar do own however and am not surprised they're through. As I said, definite dark horses.


They're a good team no doubt. People forget all about how Fulham knocked them out of the Europa League last year after they did Juventus & Hamburg. Shakhtar are better than the both of them.

Praying for a Spurs win tonight. That would really make Arsenal fans feel better after last night.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Valdes is solid. I'll go ahead and say he is better than Iker Casillas. I've seen Iker screw up a couple of times. 

Excited about tonight. BALE.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd put Casillas a fair distance ahead of Valdes, who himself is a good keeper.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

disappointing not to see Bale start, he seemed fine on sunday


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Valdes is solid. I'll go ahead and say he is better than Iker Casillas. I've seen Iker screw up a couple of times.
> 
> Excited about tonight. BALE.


Not a chance, Casillias has consistently been the best in the world since... well, schmeichel retired. Casillias has been more prone to the odd error in the last couple of years but he's still arguably the best keeper in the world and is definitely above Valdes.

BALE is on the bench.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Dammit. Well at least Bale may get involved at some point or another. I hope its an open game with a lot of goals, but a Spurs win.

Looks like VDV is starting. Nice.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Spurs are lucky not to bad down after that Gomez mess.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Robinho you're such a disgrace....*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Spurs hanging on atm.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

lol "ARE YOU WATCHING ARSENAL!"

sandro was man of the match IMO


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i think anyone who watched the game would say sandro was the motm. phenomenal display.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

A pretty dull game, but the good thing is Spurs have now made quarterfinals. Pretty great moment for their club. Serie A is becoming less important in Champions League. Roma got embarrassed, and now league leader's Milan are out too. They also lose a spot in the Champions League to Germany starting next year. If Inter fail to beat Bayern all of Serie A are gonna be out, and it's only gonna make their league look worse. No offense to Spurs and their quality, but Milan shouldn't be struggling to find a goal. They have the caliber to at least score goals, so this is crappy for Milan. They looked very bad for most parts of that second half, and Spurs looked more likely to score. 

Anyways good job Spurs. On to next week. Really excited about the Chelsea return leg, since the fixture is all but won right now. Hoping for some French victories in Marseille and Lyon.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Muck Filan

Zlatan once again proved his worth in big stage.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I just hope we avoid both of the English sides (if us and Man Utd progress that is) in the quarter finals. Wouldn't be too confident against them.

I'm fine facing any other team though. Even Barcelona. I just think English sides are set up better for Europe than any other side this year.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

chelsea wouldn't beat barcelona


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Congrats for the Spurs.*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

good result for spurs.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

good win for Schalke despite their woes in the Bundesliga, but in reality they are probably the one team the "big guns" would want in the QF

Spurs - Milan was an ok match, I still think Tottenham would get exposed badly against one of the better teams


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> chelsea wouldn't beat barcelona


It's easy to say that, Sebastian. But I think we have a strong enough team to stifle and disrupt Barcelona. We've done it in the past. Although, you could argue they are better and we are worse now.

Let's see anyway. We'll proabably end up getting them in the quarter finals.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Well played by Spurs. They did a great job in holding back Milan. Don't know why the Italian teams are failing miserably in CL tho.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> That would really make Arsenal fans feel better after last night.


Made me feel better. Would really enjoy Chelsea vs. Barca b/c one team would definitely be loosing (Chelsea).


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Barca would rape this current Chelsea side. Messi would penetrate Luiz all night long.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Was that honestly the best team in serie A that played today? For shame.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd laugh if Milan dropped the Serie A to Napoli.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Man United can get the job done against Barcelona. But I'd want Madrid/Barca at the QF.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I wouldn't bet on Man U getting the job done either if they continue the way they are tbh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Man United can't get the job done away from home to any team in the Premier League. What the hell would they do to Barca? Especially if Carrick played. They'd be 11 against 10 straight away.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Nothing can stop Barca at this point.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

a team that scores more goals can.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*hehe, ok.*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Razor King said:


> Man United can get the job done against Barcelona.


We'd be annihilated. 

I hope the top half of the quarter-final draw is Chelsea vs Spurs and Real Madrid vs Barcelona. Leaving the bottom half as United vs Schalke and Bayern vs Shakhtar. :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> It's easy to say that, Sebastian. But I think we have a strong enough team to stifle and disrupt Barcelona. We've done it in the past. Although, you could argue they are better and we are worse now.
> 
> Let's see anyway. We'll proabably end up getting them in the quarter finals.


Arsenal are a better team than Chelsea and look what happened to them. They also played attacking football which has proved the only way to get anything off Barcelona in La Liga this season, yet they absolutely dominated Arsenal and humiliated Madrid earlier in the season - two of the most attacking teams in Europe.

Chelsea are far weaker than we they lost (somewhat unfairly) to Barcelona a couple of years ago, and Barcelona are even stronger. The same goes for Man Utd, who are also a better team than Chelsea. Absolutely no chance you'll beat them over two legs - nor do I see anyone else doing so.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Inter Milan beat Barca last season. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

We'd be fucking destroyed against Barcelona. I'd be watching it through my hands.
Of the teams left, I think Chelsea would have the best chance of beating them.
Although I am hoping for a Barca/Madrid tie, just to see Mourinho squirm on the sidelines while his team take another arse-battering at the hands of Barca.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ Adebayor to crush Barca! 8*D


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Madrid's gonna beat Barca. Maybe.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Man United can't get the job done away from home to any team in the Premier League. What the hell would they do to Barca? Especially if Carrick played. They'd be 11 against 10 straight away.


:lmao

Your blind hate for Carrick is remarkable, despite the fact he's been Utd's best CM this season.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wooooooooooah. I try to defend Carrick every now and again but there's no way he has been our best midfielder this season. Scholes, Giggs and even Fletcher, despite his poor form, have been better.
I watched Spurs/Milan last night and I wouldn't usually be into all the transfer muppetry but God, I would love if we broke the bank for Modric. What a classy player, perfect replacement for Scholes.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Renegade™;9439396 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Your blind hate for Carrick is remarkable, despite the fact he's been Utd's best CM this season.


90% of United fans think Carrick has been dogshit since late 2008. It certainly isn't blind hate.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Carrick's passing this season has been fucking awful, which is usually his strongest point. He's not as bad, all round, as people make out but I'd not have him near the best CM for United this season. Even Anderson's good month at the start of the season surpasses Carrick. He's been better than Fletcher though, who has lost form completely.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Farfan did great against Valencia, good job boy, I hope you called up to the Peruvian's NT again.

And the only teams that can beat Barza are ManU and Bayern, imo.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

we look like totally different side since carroll came on.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

We NEED an away goal. Damn!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Man City defensive as hell once again.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Joe Cole's middle name is shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

City down 1-0. Blast from the past, Shevchenko.


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

Man City were really average tonight.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn City lose 2-0. 

Horrible night for Liverpool and City but I kinda expect both teams to turn it around in their home games.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> *We'd be fucking destroyed against Barcelona. I'd be watching it through my hands.*
> Of the teams left, I think Chelsea would have the best chance of beating them.
> Although I am hoping for a Barca/Madrid tie, just to see Mourinho squirm on the sidelines while his team take another arse-battering at the hands of Barca.


Tell me about it. In 07/08, that game where Scholes scored the only goal, was one of the most stressful experiences of my life, even the final was more relaxing up until the shootout. Scary how much Barcelona have improved since then.

And Carrick our best midfielder this season? Crikey, I'm a big fan of his, but if you can find 3 United fans who agree with that (and aren't related to him) I'd be shocked.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So happy City lost. It goes to show they can throw as much money as they want, it doesn't automatically guarantee you success. Lol at Liverpool too! They got the result they wanted at the weekend anyway. Good result for Rangers. Another typical European away performance. I'd rather stick my balls in a blender than watch them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

perucho1990 said:


> And the only teams that can beat Barza are ManU and Bayern, imo.


Despite the horrible El Classico performance, Madrid's got the best chance out of anyone to defeat Barcelona. The English teams will fair as well as Arsenal did imo. Bayern may have a chance but it's all on the shoulders of Van Gaal and how well Guardiola can outthink him.



Silent Alarm said:


> City down 1-0. Blast from the past, Shevchenko.


Nostalgia ftw.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree with Hohenheim, Out of the teams left Real Madrid has the best chance knocking out Barcelona. The main reqasion for this because of their manager.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Apparently 'Arry is the first English manager through to this stage of the Champions League since El Tel 1986 with Barcelona, first in the "Champions League" to get this far.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Madrid's gonna beat Barca. Maybe.


*Speaking of big fan of Madrid, as much i'd love to see that but i highly doubt it will happen.

Now just when i look at the last time we faced Barca, all what i am thinking are bad memories :$

I believe that Chelsea can get the job done or the closet team to do it.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I feel opposite. I think Barca can subdue Madrid, but may (or may not) struggle against Spurs and probably United (provided either of them draw Barcelona). Let's not kid ourselves, Barcelona and Arsenal was a lot closer than most of us thought. If it wasn't for the RVP red card, who is to really know which way the game would have gone? Mourinho probably wouldn't beat Barcelona unless he tries another "parking the bus" but that probably wouldn't work with the current Madrid squad. They had a hard time getting possession in the last El Clasico, and you saw how they all broke apart when they went two down. When Madrid lack composure they don't perform as well. Barcelona's been beating Madrid for a while now stretching back a couple of seasons. I don't think this Madrid has shown us they can out-do Barcelona over two games.

Spurs I think might be a threat. If you get an on form Gareth Bale running at Dani Alves, idk you might favor Spurs. I also threw Man United in there as a candidate for possibly beating Barca, because they know how to grind out results as well.

EDIT- Since Medo mentioned Chelsea, I might as well say how low my hopes of Chelsea beating Barca are, if they are drawn. I blame it on our loss of form. Drogba isn't up to his old standards, Torres is gonna take years to hit his stride, Malouda's been off form. Franky isn't also having a great season. Too many off form players to matter.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Medo said:


> *Speaking of big fan of Madrid, as much i'd love to see that but i highly doubt it will happen.
> 
> Now just when i look at the last time we faced Barca, all what i am thinking are bad memories :$
> 
> I believe that Chelsea can get the job done or the closet team to do it.*


Yea Chelsea! 

But I think either Real Madrdid or ManU has a chance of knocking the giant Barca out


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I still think Man United have the best chance; followed by Madrid. You don't beat Jose twice.  But Mourinho does seem sick of La Liga and Spanish Football as such.

If Torres and Drogba were delivering, I'd put Chelsea there too, but they aren't, so...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jose's stopped caring until Madrid beats Barca. Until then he's gonna continue brooding.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Jose wants to come back to England bad. Can't blame him. It seems Jose is just there to beat Barca though and that's the "trophy" for him.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Really and truly I think Arsenal where the only team right now who could have stopped Barca in their tracks. 

Man U - Haven't been playing too well all season and have now lost their best player of the season so far in Nani. So even Harder for them. 

Chelsea - Too many stars out of form like RH said. Drogba not as deadly as he was last year and Torres has pretty much lost his form completely over the past year. 

Madrid - Barca raped them 5-0 earlier on so yeah can't see much hope there

Spurs - Questionable tbh. They are really big underdogs and Harry has done a great job with them. Beating Barca would be a huge shock but I wouldn't rule them out 

Inter Milan - Done it last year so who knows 

Bayern Munich - Don't see it happening but could surprise quite a few people for sure

Shatker, Marsielle, Copenhagen Lyon & Schalke - No real hope tbh.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

A team that doesn't have a Plan B (Arsenal) will never beat Barcelona. Their style mirrors Barca's but every Barca player is better than every Arsenal one (pretty much). A team is going to have to press Barca, play a counter attacking game whilst being strong at the back. I'd go with Chelsea and possibly United if they don't play Giggs or Scholes.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

RatedR13 said:


> A team that doesn't have a Plan B (Arsenal) will never beat Barcelona. Their style mirrors Barca's but every Barca player is better than every Arsenal one (pretty much). A team is going to have to press Barca, play a counter attacking game whilst being strong at the back. I'd go with Chelsea and possibly United if they don't play Giggs or Scholes.


If i Could play a Man Utd starting 11 vs Barca which think work best it would be

VDS
O'shea Vidic Rio Evra
Fletch Carrick
Ando
Valencia Rooney Nani

Subs: Park Scholes Rafael Smalling Berbs Kuz Giggs

4-3-3, play deep, stay in shape, keep strong at back & when have ball use that front 4 on break which has alot of pace & width & goal threat but can track back if needs to as well, keep fullbacks narrow, let Barca have width as wont use it but i trust Nani to track Alves if makes any runs down right flank



Chain Gang solider said:


> Really and truly I think Arsenal where the only team right now who could have stopped Barca in their tracks.
> 
> Man U - Haven't been playing too well all season and have now lost their best player of the season so far in Nani. So even Harder for them.
> 
> ...


Nani will be back after international break though so be ready for any UCL QF games (that’s of course if beat Marseille on Tuesday night) Think our midfield would be the downfall of us, I always believe give it good go at OT but away from home this season, im not that confident, Barca pressing high game would swamp our very poor CM this season, all our season hopes been about wing play mainly Nani & CM playing out wide to him mainly to create, we wouldn’t be given time in CM which where believe would fall apart in both matches.

Inter Milan an interesting one, got players, got talent, done it before like you said but I don’t see them facing Barca this year as I expect Bayern to beat them on Tuesday.

Spurs problem v Milan was played a 4-4-1-1 but VdV pushed right up field with Crouch & tried getting Crouch & AC Milan were clever enough to get fouls awarded against him & become easy to beat that Spurs tactics, & with 2-man midfield AC Milan 3-man midfield controlled that area, seedorf was pulling all string as given all time he wanted there & both AC Milan fullback pushed on & Spurs wingers had to keep dropping back to track them losing most of there threat. Given seedorf time & space in CM is one thing given it to Barca midfield is suicidal, Xavi & Iniesta will have field day. Bale v Alves be good battle, would Alves still bomb on or would he be more defensive in such a game.

Schalke04, defense isn’t good enough, Valencia got through it so easy mid week & CM doesn’t have enough about it imo to cause Barca any real threat.

Madrid, no not for me, tactics & manager yes, players no. Jose 4-2-3-1 fine but that front 4 doesn’t track back & leaves gap there, Real 2 deep CDM last November, think Alonso & Sami Khedira couldn’t get near ball & were chasing shadows & that Real back 4 isn’t a Jose esc back 4 not solid enough for me, often find try play offside trap & someone’s drops deeper then he should.

Lyon lose to Real imo on Wednesday night, same as Copenhagen.

Chelsea, think would be good bet, but to many under performing players doesn’t help them, that narrow 4-3-3 Carlo likes would do trick, there Midfield can give Barca a game, if Essien playing as well then have a chance in there, over this season though defense hasn’t been as solid as before & if Luiz makes rash move in tight spaces Barca work there passing game around, he end up fouling & getting carded in no time at all.

Donetsk actually have decent chance imo they have beaten this Barca time before a few years ago I believe & have given them some really tight matches to, they team perfectly set up in the away game in Europe, hit on the counter with pace, stay tight, keep in shape & use alot of clever movement & passes in final 3rd when have ball, they let front 4 get ball & travel with it with pace on counter they rest team stay in shape just incase lose ball again they have a really good home record to there real dark horses in this Champions League.

Bayern league position & form may suggest otherwise but think they could give Barca a good battle, if Ribery & Robben on the wings & Muller behind Gomez & Bastian Schweinsteiger in CM that’s not bad attack, Bastian Schweinsteiger can control a CM with ease when on form & everybody knows what Robben can do when not injured, not sure but don’t believe Ribery had good season, people who follow German league more then I do will give you a better opinion on that 1. They do have leaders on that pitch as well & I would never discount the Germany or Bayern Munich in any Situation, with Cup & League out of sight, Champions League is Bayern only hope of anything this season.

Sure plenty of others will disagree/agree with me but on any given night anybody can beat anybody in this Champions League, Barca included, best side in it still, imo yes. Without flaws, no that’s not true they have flaws, less then most sure but do have problems, LB slot, corners/set piece marking, that offside trap high line that they play is dangerous way to go, anything over top or pace in behind v that is going have some joy & have poor record under Pep in Champions League away game, think only 2 or 3 wins, I'm really looking forward to last 8 draw for Champions League, would like to see if Real draw Barca in QF stages, then they would play each other 3 times running I think, Be 1st Leg then League meeting then 2nd Leg & also a Cup final between the 2 in April as well.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Early goal for United, Chicharito.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Hernandez with a goal and a whack on Heinze. Love this kid more every game.

I was wondering if my feelings toward Heinze would change over the years. It fucking hasn't. Seems odd that I ever wanted him starting over Evra but that's hindsight.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Bayern is beating Inter 2-1*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

rooney has been terrific so far and hernandez just looks class, he's got pace, he's a lethal finisher and he seems to just find space, basically a young michael owen. he'll be a world beater in a couple of years.

giggs vs diawara down the left side has been a great battle.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Seb said:


> rooney has been terrific so far and hernandez just looks class, he's got pace, he's a lethal finisher and he seems to just find space, basically a young michael owen. *he'll be a world beater in a couple of years.*
> 
> giggs vs diawara down the left side has been a great battle.


For the sake of my national team I hope so.  

Marseilee just keeps pushing and pushing.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hernandez again! 
This kid is pure class.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hernandez with a 2nd looks to have won it for United, barring a terrible collapse.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Hernandez, £6m, 10 league goals, a brace tonight, what more can you say. This generation's Solksjaer.

EDIT: Fuck. Decision was spot on, though. Gotta keep this together, we don't deserve to lose (draw) this game, on balance.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WES


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't understand the away goal very well.

If they draw 0-0 at Marseille and Manchester win 2-1, wouldn't that be 2-2 on aggregate because of the away goal?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am sick of Brown.....ahh anyway i am happy that we won.

Luv Chicharito *


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

LOL at the Marseille defender picking on Hernandez because he was retaining the ball in the corner. He mad.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Destiny said:


> I don't understand the away goal very well.
> 
> If they draw 0-0 at Marseille and Manchester win 2-1, wouldn't that be 2-2 on aggregate because of the away goal?


No, they don't get an extra goal as such. Basically, in the case of two draws over both legs, the team who scored the most away goals wins. Say it was 0-0 in France then 2-2 at United, then Marseille would go through due to having scored twice away compared to United not scoring at all in France.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Phew, got through in the end.
Positives:
Rooney, best he has played in a long while.
Chicha-goal.
Carrick looked comfortable in a two man midfield.

Negatives:
Lost two right backs to hamstring injuries.
Brown looked a bit shakey.
Now we're through, we could play Barcelona. Uh oh.

Bye bye, Bayern :lmao.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nervy last few minutes there, but again Hernandez shows why he is the buy of the season, his movement is phenomenal. Hopefully vidic is back for the weekend game, as it looked shaky at the back.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Good win for us but that was a tough game, especially in the second half. Rooney was pure class throughout; his movement, his touches on the ball, the long passes were all spot on. Especially the latter, some of the long balls he made to his team mates was incredible. It was also great to see him tracking back constantly to help out his team.

Hernandez is gold, what a phenomenal player. He's really shined in his first season as a United player. A great asset to the United team.

A downside is the fact O'Shea and Rafael have picked up injuries. Along with Ferdinand still out and Vidic recently injured, that doesn't bode well for our back four. Hopefully our top defenders can make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

RatedR13 said:


> No, they don't get an extra goal as such. Basically, in the case of two draws over both legs, the team who scored the most away goals wins. Say it was 0-0 in France then 2-2 at United, then Marseille would go through due to having scored twice away compared to United not scoring at all in France.


Cool. Thanks for clearing that up.

Fantastic from Inter. Had a feeling they would win the game.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Pandev killed Bayern, Great game from Eto too*


----------



## IJ25 (Jan 8, 2010)

Bring on Barcelona ffs.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I wish sky sports would get off Barca's dick. They aren't even the defending champions let alone one of the all time great football teams. I think they're a great side but save for the cock sucking for when (and indeed if) they win the trophy.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> I wish sky sports would get off Barca's dick. They aren't even the defending champions let alone one of the all time great football teams. I think they're a great side but save for the cock sucking for when (and indeed if) they win the trophy.


Completely agree with you. The Barca love gets on my nerves too. 

Glad we won tonight. All the injuries in defense is a bit worrying. Hope they can get back to full fitness soon. Chicharito is impressing with every game. He is surely the signing of the season.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Antonio Valencia > You


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

eddiefan said:


> Completely agree with you. The Barca love gets on my nerves too.
> 
> Glad we won tonight. All the injuries in defense is a bit worrying. Hope they can get back to full fitness soon. Chicharito is impressing with every game. *He is surely the signing of the season.*


Van Der Vaart says hello.

Glad to see United & Inter through. Can't wait for the draw on Friday!


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Nige™ said:


> *Van Der Vaart says hello.*
> 
> Glad to see United & Inter through. Can't wait for the draw on Friday!


Hernandez is much more impressive considering this is his first season in Europe. VDV has had plenty of experience considering he came from Real Madrid. Chicharito still wins it for me.


----------



## whatabouthypnosis? (Mar 11, 2011)

Madrid to finally make quarter finals again.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Van Der Vaart says hello.


Considering United paid practically peanuts for him I'd stick my vote to Hernandez too.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

whatabouthypnosis? said:


> Madrid to finally make quarter finals again.


If Madrid do get through then I'd like to see them face either Barca or Spurs.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ erm van der vaart was 8 million, hernandez was 6.5 million. hardly a magnitude of difference.

van der vaart is clearly the buy of the season.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Van der Vaart was a steal. Amazed for how cheap they got him and how well he's paid off.

Harry knows how to make some great buys, (looking at you gallas and Vaart), but also, some utterly pointless ones.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hernandez is having a better season than VDV imo.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

eddiefan said:


> Hernandez is much more impressive considering this is his first season in Europe. VDV has had plenty of experience considering he came from Real Madrid. Chicharito still wins it for me.


It doesn't matter that it's his first season in Europe or that Rafa came from Real. VDV's clearly had a better season than Hernandez. How many games has he even started? Spin it out however you want, Van Der Vaart's impact has been huge. It's just a pity he's been injured lately or people wouldn't even be talking about Hernandez. When I say people, I mean United fans. He's shown promise no doubt, but please!


----------



## whatabouthypnosis? (Mar 11, 2011)

Van Der Fart is awesome and could well help Spurs go all the way in champions league. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Tiote is the buy of the season at £3 million, but this is the European thread so idk.

Watching Bayern/Inter was a good choice by myself I must say.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Nige™ said:


> It doesn't matter that it's his first season in Europe or that Rafa came from Real. VDV's clearly had a better season than Hernandez. How many games has he even started? Spin it out however you want, Van Der Vaart's impact has been huge. It's just a pity he's been injured lately or people wouldn't even be talking about Hernandez. When I say people, I mean United fans. He's shown promise no doubt, but please!


Well that's your opinion I guess. I personally find a 22 year old, who moved to the big leagues from Guadalajara, to be more impressive than a 28 year old, who moved from Real Madrid to Spurs where he was bound to shine.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The Bayern/Inter game was fucking awesome. Probably the best I have seen this season of Champions League so far. There has been poor defending from both teams, which attributed to how entertaining the game was. I think Lucio was very poor tonight, Julio Cesar had a gaff of an error once again. Gomez's finish on the first goal was fantastic. Mueller also was fantastic on his goal. Too bad for Bayern though. They really should not have let Inter back in the competition. Wasn't too keen on Robben going off as he was bossing. Altintop doesn't offer what Robben does, and unless there was an injury that was a mistake. Good work by Ribbery and Robben. Could have easily gone either way, but props to Inter for staying alive and not embarrassing Serie A completely by being eliminated. 

The United/Marseille game was also entertaining. Good, because the first one was shit. Rooney is hitting form again, he's been having a string of great games. Was hoping for a better game from Gignac, but it's understandable since he's just got back from injury. Hoping Lyon can still upset Madrid tomorrow.

Tomorrow should be a formality for Chelsea. Hoping too score early, and put shit to rest. Gotta be ready for City over the weekend.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Tiote is the buy of the season at £3 million, but this is the European thread so idk.
> 
> Watching Bayern/Inter was a good choice by myself I must say.


You say this, but in the summer when a £12m offer comes in for him and the owners tell him to hand in a transfer request, you'll probably be saying how he is disgraceful and not very good.

So Bayern are the only team to win their group and not advance to the quarter finals at this moment. Hopefully Chelsea and Madrid go through tomorrow. Although, if Madrid fail at this hurdle again, I'd lol. But then feel sorry for Mourinho 

We have a 2 goal lead. We're at home to Copenhagen. Fernando buddy, it doesn't get any easier than this. Make your mark.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

If that's a Carroll dig, 1) it was a disgraceful decision 2) I've never said he's not very good  just that he's not worth £35 million, which is obvious.

What's that got to do with this anyway? Even if he(Tiote) did leave (just signed a new 6 year contract) it wouldn't chance the fact that he is the best value signing.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

whatabouthypnosis? said:


> Madrid to finally make quarter finals again.


*This please *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> If that's a Carroll dig, 1) it was a disgraceful decision 2) I've never said he's not very good  just that he's not worth £35 million, which is obvious.
> 
> What's that got to do with this anyway? Even if he(Tiote) did leave (just signed a new 6 year contract) it wouldn't chance the fact that he is the best value signing.


The only disgraceful thing was the fact that Ashley and Pardew forced him out of the club.

You were telling the Liverpool fans not to expect much from him. Playing down the great (half) season he had for you.

The whole point of the post was to say that you changed your mind so quickly on Carroll, so you'll probably do it if Tiote decided to leave.

But whatever anyway.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

am i right in thinking madrid haven't made the quarters since they last won it in 2002?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

You are Seb. Long may it continue imo. Fuck Madrid.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They made the semis in 2003 - The season R9 scored the hat-trick at Old Trafford. They lost to Juve in the semis.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking back at the records and I've seen that they lost both legs in their round 2 fixture with Roma a few years back. What a shambles.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> You are Seb. Long may it continue imo. Fuck Madrid.


:no:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

eddiefan said:


> Completely agree with you. The Barca love gets on my nerves too.
> 
> Glad we won tonight. All the injuries in defense is a bit worrying. Hope they can get back to full fitness soon. Chicharito is impressing with every game. He is surely the signing of the season.


Speaking of Barça...
*
FC Barcelona's French international defender Éric Abidal has been diagnosed with a liver tumour by the Spanish club's doctors and will undergo surgery on Friday. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wat @ the Bayern defence. Van Gaal can't keep up.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Wat @ the Bayern defence. Van Gaal can't keep up.


Pity wanted Bayern to go through and to lost after being 2-0 up


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like they won't even make the CL next season if this keeps up.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I still lol @ Van Gaal telling Lucio he wasn't required anymore and since Bayern have been utter wank at the back. Meanwhile Lucio went on to win the Serie A/Coppa Italia/Champions League treble. OWNED.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

So far 2 of my 3 teams i fallow (one from each league) have made it into the quarter finals..

What a game from Cheech. What a steal ManU got him for this past summer. 

And I'm really glad to see at least one team from Italy make it in, i was happy to see it was Inter.

Now I just gotta hope that Real makes it in. Really hope they end this drought.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Lucio and Maicon are both overrated which is no surprise seeing as they are both Brazilian and Brazil is the only nation that has more over-hyped players than England.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I hope that Christiano is ready for tonight's game after that late injury.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ozil or Gourcuff? Hmm. HMMM.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What do you mean ? *


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hopefully Lyon continue their hoodoo over Madrid tonight. Can't really see it happening though.
I'll go with 3-0 Madrid.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Conflicted on who to cheer for. Madrid's certainly more formidable.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EDIT: Wrong section.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Torres on the bench. Oh, ladyboy.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> I'll go with 3-0 Madrid.


No biggie :side:.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

We're heading to the Quarter's!!!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> No biggie :side:.


Lol, cocky twat!

This draw needs to hurry the hell up. Why it can't be like the FA Cup? Done even before the last game of the round is done!

I hope Spurs can get Schalke or Shakhtar and I'd love an Inter/Real tie. Chelsea/Barca's been done to death but I really want United to avoid Barca for now.

Ideally I hope it works out something like this.

Schalke/Spurs - I think I heard Schalke sacked Felix Magath too today
Inter/Real
Shakhtar/Man Utd
Chelsea/Barca

The ties like that would be more interesting with the second legs the reverse of the above.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I want to see Chelsea/Barca but definitely not this early. Hoping for Schalke for Chelsea I guess.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nige™ said:


> Lol, cocky twat!
> 
> This draw needs to hurry the hell up. Why it can't be like the FA Cup? Done even before the last game of the round is done!


Because we have to wait for the dregs of European football to finish their matches in the Channel 5/ITV4/Thursday night Cup tomorrow.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That was awesome Joseh  Benzema was absolutely great today, Ozil sucha brilliant player and De Mari too.

Christiano was ok cosidering that he jsut returened after the injury, and can someone just shot that trash Pepe.

Great win, i just hope Real vs Chelsea next *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hoping for Barca in the next round. Ideally:

Chelsea vs Barca
Schalke vs Shakhtar

Man Utd vs Spurs
Madrid vs Inter

Of course, I will be shitting it if it happens. But, I think we are the best team suited to play them and compete against them (not in a fair contest though, ha). If we can't beat them, then we were never going to win the competition.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Man Utd vs Shakhtar 
Real vs Chelsea
Barca vs Inter
Spurs vs Schalke


That would be great.*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

We're gonna get Barca, I fucking know it .


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I hope not, that would be painfull :$*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

i can see the draw looking like this;

Barcelona vs spurs
man utd vs madrid
chelsea vs inter 
schalke vs Shakhtar


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I just don't want to see United vs Real now, that is my dream match for the final.

:side:*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

STALKER said:


> i can see the draw looking like this;
> 
> Barcelona vs spurs
> man utd vs madrid
> ...


that will be a perfect draw for chelsea


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

Medo said:


> *I just don't want to see United vs Real now, that is my dream match for the final.
> 
> :side:*


as is mine...i dont want that right now. seeing my two favorite clubs go in the final would be amazing.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Barcelona vs. Manchester Utd
Real Madrid vs. Schalke

InterMilan vs. Tottenham Hotspur
Chelsea vs. Shakhtar

For me. I want to see Inter and Tottenham go again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

KnightMace said:


> that will be a perfect draw for chelsea


inter would run riot on them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

And that wouldn't be perfect?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no, i'd find it hilarious.

shakhtar have a decent chance at making the final if the draw goes their way. very underrated team.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kiz said:


> inter would run riot on them.


We'll see


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> inter would run riot on them.


Very much doubt this. Leonardo's teams have no steel what-so-ever. The defending from both Inter and Bayern was shocking. I think any of the seven remaining teams in the draw would fancy their chances against Inter. Not saying they are the weakest, just that they give you a real chance.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

If Schalke drew Shakhter first out, imagine how many bricks will be shit from fans of the other clubs. 8*D

I don't want: Barcelona, Chelsea or Real Madrid. They're the absolutes. I don't really want Spurs or Inter, but would take them if necessary and think we'd have an able chance. Ideally get Schalke with Shakhter facing Spurs/Inter in the same half of the semi draw.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea, I don't see that Inter side 'running riot' over any of the other teams left in the draw.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

haribo said:


> If Schalke drew Shakhter first out, imagine how many bricks will be shit from fans of the other clubs. 8*D
> 
> I don't want: Barcelona, Chelsea or Real Madrid. They're the absolutes. I don't really want Spurs or Inter, but would take them if necessary and think we'd have an able chance. Ideally get Schalke with Shakhter facing Spurs/Inter in the same half of the semi draw.


You'd be fine against Madrid. I can see you shutting down their midfield and hitting them on the counter successfully. They are very talented, but also very inexperienced.

I just want to avoid both of the remaining English sides. I hope they both are on the other side of the bracket.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

For the love of Rockhead, Man Utd/Madrid needs to happen.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Manchester United Vs Barcelona plz :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Outsiders said:


> as is mine...i dont want that right now. seeing my two favorite clubs go in the final would be amazing.


*Same here man, that would be perfect.*



Rockhead said:


> For the love of Rockhead, Man Utd/Madrid needs to happen.


*In the final, hopefully.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol at Balotelli, what a clown.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

20 odd appearances and he's been sent off twice. He's not right in the head. Idiot.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Super Mario always deliver the goodness..*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

he was probably still pissed about the bib he had to wear before kick off :lmao

http://www.twitvid.com/AHCJ1


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^ :lmao

Does that, misses a sitter from 3 yards and gets sent off for a karate kick. Classic.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Why is the stadium so empty at Manchester City?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Groundbreaking stuff from Citeh fans tonight 26+ thousand attendance what true fans of Manchester .


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What time are the champions league/europa league draws?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*City are out.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Happy to see them out.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Did their silly fans from stockport boooooo?, i switched over ready for the Gers game.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Goodbye Man City!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> What time are the champions league/europa league draws?


*Tomorrow at 10:30 Am*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Medo said:


> *Tomorrow at 10:30 Am*



Preparing myself for drawing Barca or Chelsea.

A part of me wished city would have stayed in for one more round get them more games and keep them tired.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Preparing myself for drawing Barca or Chelsea.


*It will be Shakhtar.


I can dream *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao at the Balotelli video. Just great. 

Surprised City went out, Kinda expected them to go through for sure. Hopefully the same doesn't happen to Liverpool right now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I wouldn't have minded if they got through. They would have had a Europa League match 3 days before our FA Cup match then.

But it is City so...:lmao.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Benfica made it when they draw outside home against PSG 1-1

And Ajax lost 0-3 to Spartak, ouch.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Medo said:


> *It will be Shakhtar.
> 
> 
> I can dream *


Shakhtar are awesome, they're definately a team to avoid.

Rangers 1-0 down, and Carroll looks like scoring for Pool.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Shakhtar are awesome, they're definately a team to avoid.


*Yea i know but i definetly prefer them over Barca, Chelsea, Inter, Spurs and Madrid.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Manchester United vs Real Madrid
Inter vs Tottenham
Chelsea vs Barcelona
Tottenham vs Shahktar

my guess.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Man United vs Barcelona (It will happen)
Shaktar vs Spurs
Chelsea vs Madrid
Inter vs Schalke


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Noooo way chelsea will get madrid

United vs Barca
Madrid vs Spurs
Chelsea vs Shalke
Inter vs Shakhtar



hahahaha how was that handball not seen in the rangers game.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

oh you're so shit Joe.. 

carroll is the only who looks interested.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Villarreal and Porto are picks to win the comp.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jorge Suarez said:


> oh you're so shit Joe..
> 
> carroll is the only who looks interested.


Johnson seems pretty interested too tbh. 

As for the champions league Draw i'd agree with WWW_TNA's draw. Seems the likely way to go.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So disappointing. 

Simple problem, we have no squad depth.

So no european football at all next season unless we come 5th? Is that right?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Liverpools season over in mid March.
No Europa League
No FA Cup
Chasing 5th in the League.

2 months of nothingness to follow.


:lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Completely flat by Liverpool once again in Europe, just really poor.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

King Kenny said:


> So disappointing.
> 
> Simple problem, we have no squad depth.
> 
> So no european football at all next season unless we come 5th? Is that right?


Pretty much yup. No European football for us next season for sure. We just need much more depth in our team for sure. Only positive I can get out of that is that we can build up during the summer and then focus on the league more so next year since we will have less games to play. So disappointing though. 

Damn this must be a great day for Man U fans, first City and now Liverpool :no:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Can't wait to spend some money in the transfer window.

Maxi? Joe Cole? Meireles? They were nowhere today. 

Meireles plays well behind the striker, but is technically good enough to play in the middle.

Fuck me.

#losing


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

does anyone have any idea why king kenny loves joe cole?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

united_07 said:


>


I swear I would've put a bet that you were going to post this.

He doesn't love Joe Cole, he is giving him the opportunity to show wat all the hypes about. He hadn't delivered though. Don't get why he didnt have Pacheco on the bench.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Destiny said:


> I swear I would've put a bet that you were going to post this.
> 
> .


:lmao i always have it ready just in case liverpool make complete arses of themselves, which unsurprisingly is very often


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Destiny said:


> I swear I would've put a bet that you were going to post this.
> 
> He doesn't love Joe Cole, he is giving him the opportunity to show wat all the hypes about. He hadn't delivered though. Don't get why he didnt have Pacheco on the bench.


He did have him on the bench, just didnt use him.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joe Cole shit??, surely not after what gerrard said about him at the start of the season



gerrard on joe cole said:


> "Messi can do some amazing things, but anything he can do Joe can do as well, if not better. He used to shock us in training by doing footy tricks with a golf ball that most players can't even do with a football. I really fancy Joe for the [player of the year] award this season."


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> He did have him on the bench, just didnt use him.


My bad. You correct. For some reason I didn't think he was on the bench.

Makes me even more frustrated knowing he was on the bench and wasn't used.

We lack on the wings and a creative midfielder.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

My Predictions on Champions League draw tomorrow

How i want it to play out

Donetsk v Inter
Schalke04 v Man Utd
--------------------
Barca v Real
Chelsea v Spurs

How i think it will actually unfold

Man Utd v Real Madrid 
Spurs v Barca 
------------------
Donetsk v Inter
Chelsea v Schalke04


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Can't wait for the CL draw tomorrow.*


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

In the summer I was a bit gutted that Arsenal didn't sign Joe Cole, but in hindsight thank god we didn't. He's offered as little as Tomas Rosicky this season.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

:lmao at Balotelli. Didn't think putting on a bib would be as complicated as he made it look.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Im hoping Manc's get barca :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Money cant even buy City the Europa League, lmao.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we were never going to win anyways tbh.

alot of the players are nowhere near as good as mancini thinks they are.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How can you say you never were going to win? City are easily the most stacked team in that entire competition.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think City are worthwhile with the exception of Tevez.

Hoping for Barca/Madrid at the the quarters.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

City is a mess. They seem to have a different strategy each game irrespective of whether they won or lost their game prior.

Plz somebody knock Barcelona out. Plz?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Plz somebody knock Barcelona out. Plz?


Plz.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Barcelona vs Tottenham would be nice


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

45 minutes till the draw isn't it?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Nah, the draw is around 11am - so 2 and a half hours to go.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

3 and a half hours till the draw, I think.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I hope SSN have Phil Thompson in the studio analysing.
"So Phil, who would you like to see Liverpool get?.......Oh, apologies Phil."


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

EGame said:


> How can you say you never were going to win? City are easily the most stacked team in that entire competition.


no, we're a club with players. city are barely a team.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Surprised to see that the draw is live on ESPN over here, I guess they have more room for programming with ESPN 2 starting earlier this month.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shit, we got Chelsea.
Madrid vs Spurs
Barcelona vs Shaktar
Inter vs Schalke


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Mixed feelings, could definitely go both ways. The semi-final draw is more in the favour of United or Chelsea though and I'd favour whoever wins that match to beat Inter or Schalke.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fuck, did not want chelsea, 

but great we get to play both the quarters, and if we get through to the semis, home second

Spurs have to beat both madrid and barca to get through to the final


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

Kiz said:


> no, we're a club with players. city are barely a team.


:lmao Rep for this! haha


im looking forward to this draw! hoping real/manchester united dont get paird up.


edit: guess i was a lil late....but chelsea....ughh...we need to come out stong. and not let them run over us like the last time. 

I think Madrid will hand the Spurs and Inter/Schalke will be pretty good


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

1115: Inter Milan v Schalke 04

1114: Barcelona v Shakhtar Donetsk

1114: CHELSEA v MAN UTD

1113: Real Madrid v TOTTENHAM

eh....somehow see Chelsea failing, Real Madrid's big chance to progress to semi's for first time since 2003...Inter and Barcelona should also progress.

Barcelona
Real Madrid
Chelsea
Inter Milan

Barcelona vs Chelsea
Inter vs Real Madrid

and then...?

Thats my guess anyway. Unless like last time they have the whole draw setup.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> 1115: Inter Milan v Schalke 04
> 
> 1114: Barcelona v Shakhtar Donetsk
> 
> ...


according to your predictions it would be 
inter vs chelsea
barca vs madrid


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, winners of Inter/Schalke play United/Chelsea.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh shit so it's United vs Chelsea, ahh didn't want it but yea that's it.

And Real vs Spurs is ok for Madrid i guess.

Ohh and Barca gets Shaktar fpalm*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

At least we won't have Martin Atkinson referreeing. Hopefully Howard Webb is available.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Could have Barcelona vs Madrid in the semi's. That'd be massive. 

I don't know how to pick Chelsea/United - obviously prefer Chelsea, but I think United may take it.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Most likely Real Madrid v Barcelona in the semi's, plenty of good potential finals...Madrid vs Man U/Chelsea, Barca vs Man U/Chelsea, Real/Barca vs. Inter. Spurs and Shaktar can cause a surprise, Schalke I doubt can do much especially now they have sacked the manager.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

* Yea RatedR13 it won't be that bad like with Atkinson definetly.

And Madrid vs Barca in the semifinal sounds fucking amazing.*


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

RatedR139467480 said:


> Hopefully Howard Webb is available.


:lmao i think thats the only good to come from this draw lol


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So now we can get 4 matches of Madrid vs Barca only in one month, beside thier match in the La liga and the cup final now we can get another 2 matches in the CL semifinal.

wow.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Chelsea vs. United: Could be a good match. I'm calling for a Chelsea victory.
Inter vs. Schalke: Inter got probably the only team they'll be able to beat.
Barcelona vs. Shakhtar: SHAKHTAR! SHAKHTAR! SHAKHTAR! Well, I can cheer.
Madrid vs. Spurs: AWESOMENESS. Two of my favs going at it. Gonna be happy with either outcome.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Vidic needs to be fit for both legs or we'll be fucked. 

It means we are playing the 2nd leg against Chelsea then a few days later we are playing city in the FA cup semi final, 2 very important matches


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

I see the quarter finals going like this...
*
Real Madrid* vs Spurs
*Barcelona* vs Shakhtar
*Inter* vs Schalke
Man Utd vs *Chelsea*

Then the semis...

Real Madrid vs *Barcelona*
*Chelsea* vs Inter


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I can see the semifinal goes that way :

United vs Inter
Barca vs Real*


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Torres's chance to finally shine perhaps?

I actually wouldn't put it past spurs beating real, theres usually at least one major upset in the quarters every year.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Overall boring draw.

But i called Spurs/Madrid and knew united would get barca or chelsea


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Semifinal predictions
United-Inter
Barca-Real


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

ManU/Chelsea is the most unpredictable of the lot. Regardless, Real/Spurs should be very exciting.

Chelsea is in a must win situation, so that might be bad news to ManU but it all depends on ManU's performance in the Premier League from here on.

Inter got the easiest game, and that would in turn help either ManU or Chelsea.

A semi-final meeting between Real and Barca sounds epic but...




CyberWaste said:


> Torres's chance to finally shine perhaps?
> 
> I actually wouldn't put it past spurs beating real, *theres usually at least one major upset in the quarters every year.*


... here's hoping that's Shakhtar beating Barca out of the league!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Damn I wish Barca and Real were on separate sides!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> Damn I wish Barca and Real were on separate sides!


why? id much rather have an english team in the final this year, considering the final is being played at Wembley


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

A really shitty draw. With all the potential good match ups possible, we only get one of them - Spurs vs Madrid.

I didn't want to draw Man Utd at all. It's going to be tough and I'm not sure if we can get through. But also, it's a European competition. I don't want to watch my team playing a team we play every season.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I wanted Chelsea/Barca, United/Schalke, Madrid/Inter and Spurs/Shakhtar. 

I'm hoping Shakhtar put a fight up but I can really see it being one-sided. I know a few people rate them here but I haven't seen much from them that makes me think they'll win. You never know though, a 0-0 draw or 1-0 win in the Ukraine and anything is possible.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Still hoping for a United/Madrid Final.

Atleast we will have a English team in the final, up yours UEFA


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

There is one plus of drawing Chelsea. The constant reminders from the media of what happened last time we played Chelsea in the CL.
I could watch John Terry and that slip for hours and the tears, oh the tears! T'was a glorious night 8*D.

Plus Chelsea will be missing their secret weapon, Martin Atkinson :side:.


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Ughh @ drawing Chelsea.

It just seems we are incapable of having a match against them recently without the referees fucking up in one way or another.

but then again...





































8*D8*D8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Chelsea/United could really go either way. In a way it sucks, because you kind of wanted the English teams to avoid each other since the final is at Wembley, and this would probs make a better final.

Barca should definitely advance. Hoping Van Der Vaart can fuck Madrid up, and laugh at them. I actually wanna see Barca/Spurs over Barca/Madrid which we will already get in La Liga and Copa Del Rey.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

wabak said:


> Ughh @ drawing Chelsea.
> 
> It just seems we are incapable of having a match against them recently without the referees fucking up in one way or another.
> 
> ...


Definitely taking this one for the new sig! Lovely memories.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That Terry miss gets better every time I see it.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

spurs/Madrid is the match of the draw.

I'm quite happy who barcelona got, they should advance to the semis.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

madrid/man utd final would be classic, mourinho vs fergie, both going for their third title, the two biggest teams in football in the final of the biggest domestic competition in the world's most famous stadium? doesn't get much better tbh, although it'd have a hard time surpassing the old trafford game in 2004, maybe the greatest football match i've ever seen, where ronaldo scored a magical hat-trick. having said that, barca/man utd is more likely. i can't see chelsea beating man utd though as long as we see a one english side in the final playing either madrid/barca/spurs, i'm happy.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea that would be awesome to see my favorite teams EVER Real Madrid and Manchester United in the final of the CL, what a sweet dream for me.

@ the gifs ~ good memories.*


----------



## Bela.B (Jan 7, 2011)

Just my got my ticket for the match against Inter.

I think ManU will beat Chelsea.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's who I'm tipping to go through:

Barça (my team BTW)
Man.Utd
Inter
Spurs

I really do fancy Spurs over Madrid. If Spurs can get away with a decent result at the Bernabeu, then Bale can get through the defence all night at the Lane.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

More i think about it the more Madrid vs United final would be an epic.

Pretty much agree with everything Seb said although i think it was 2003 that game at old trafford, beckham scored a cracking free kick.

If not Madrid/United and chelsea beat us then Chelsea vs Barca


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pretty even draw to say the least. Even Barca got a dodgy team In Shakter. Still expect them to go through though. 

Chelsea V Man U Is an interest one. Chelsea will go for it more no doubt but I can see Man U pulling through somehow. 

Madrid V Spurs is the game of the round for sure. Really want to see that and kinda hope Spurs beat Madrid so we can see Barca V spurs. 

Inter V Schalke should go to Inter for sure. Shackle are a dodgy team but don't see Inter losing. 

So Predictions 

*Semi Finals*

Manchester United V Inter Milan 

Barcelona V Real Madrid (Even though I desperately want Spurs to win) 

*Final* 

Manchester United V Barcelona (Even though I want to see Madrid V Man U more)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah i meant to say 2003, it was ronaldo's first season at real madrid. iirc fergie benched beckham for that game and he came on and scored twice.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Medo said:


> *Yea that would be awesome to see my favorite teams EVER Real Madrid and Manchester United in the final of the CL, what a sweet dream for me.
> 
> @ the gifs ~ good memories.*


bad memories for me


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't fucking wait to beat Chelsea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm predicting Chelsea to beat Man U, not because I dont like Man U but Chelsea have been in much better form lately. If Vidic comes back in time though, it could be a different story.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I disagree, I think our defense and midfield tidied up a bit, but our strikers are still WTF. Drogba and Torres especially.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Atleast we will have a English team in the final, up yours UEFA


Hopefully but it's not nailed on. The way United & Chelsea are going atm I fancy Inter to beat whichever one they need to in the semi final, and I think it will be Chelsea.

United's record at Stamford Bridge is horrific in recent years. They've not won there since 2003 and Chelsea have a good record at Old Trafford. That can go out of the window obviously but I still feel Chelsea will edge it unfortunately.

As much as I would love Spurs to beat Real, I just don't see it. Beating Milan was great but Real are on a different level.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Seb said:


> yeah i meant to say 2003, it was ronaldo's first season at real madrid. iirc fergie benched beckham for that game and he came on and scored twice.


*Ronaldo was just brilliant in that game, one of my favorite matches ever as well.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> I disagree, I think our defense and midfield tidied up a bit, but our strikers are still WTF. Drogba and Torres especially.


Torres has been nothing but dissapointment so far


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just1988 said:


> I read earlier that Defoe think Spurs will do better in Europe than Arsenal this season....that guy's on crack.


i had to.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bumpity bump before Spurs raping at the hands of Ronnie & Co. tonight.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Last I heard, Ronaldo isn't gonna be playing.

If they get their act together, they could pull out the upset.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I think it will be 2-1 to Real tonight.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ronaldo is unlikely to play, but I wouldn't be surprised if he does make it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

RMA form against Sporting was awful. Mourinho smirked at the loss.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone else think that Mourihno told Real to play shit on purpose just to make sure his streak wouldnt go to Barca?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Umm, no.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Or is it..........


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Umm...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ronaldo is playing, it was announced yesterday.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Imagine Both Ronaldo & Bale start tonight ill be utterly shocked if neither of them did.

Thought put up quick preview of our game tomorrow night v Chelsea at Bridge in 1st Leg UCL Match.

Think SAF will still be thinking over that defeat 5 weeks ago at Bridge in Prem League, a match were we went 4-4-2 & for first half played very well & deserved to be 1-0 up imo, however 2nd half Chelsea switched from there 4-4-2 & went 4-5-1/4-3-3, we stayed in 4-4-2 & dropped deeper looking for the counter attack, in end Chelsea 3-man midfield swamped our 2 of Carrick & Scholes & although created good chances in 2nd half through counter attack none were taken & Luiz scored to make it 1-1. Not going into whole pen debate again but I thought was a harsh call but you have move on & Chelsea scored from that Pen to make the game 2-1 & ended as that score line.

This time where both teams went 4-4-2 in Prem league feel both teams go 4-3-3, Recently when played this shape it hasn’t clicked, lack drive from CM, width & form/injures of players have made us look ordinary but getting job done whilst never been spectacular & winning games by 2, 3 & 4 goal margins. This time though I oddly feel that key players are in form or/& returning back from injury just in time, got width & bit more spark from CM in this game then have done before now.

I keep tinkering with the idea that we may go more 4-2-3-1 & have Rooney in the hole playing off 1 of Chicha or Berba but WHU on Saturday imo was a kind of test run for that 4-3-3 with Rooney leading the line once again. But be few changes for tomorrow game but think most team who started on Saturday start again at Stamford Bridge.

If anything was learned from 5 week imo is was that we can when we attack pull Chelsea defenders out position & create space in the final 3rd with movement, quick passing & pacey attacks. The Chelsea RB spot that day was filled by Ivanovic & Luiz couldn’t get on cover as didn’t know position a good few times 5 weeks ago this time though Luiz cant play so be Terry with Ivanovic at CB with my guess is Bosingwa at RB. The 1 thing I don’t think helps Chelsea or Ivanovic is that gets shifted to RB to CB & has keep grasping that position before going back to the other one & imo his not as mobile CB & sometimes gets caught out where go into another of back 4 position leaving on, not his fault as I said think that down to switching of position regularly so sometimes get confused. 

With that in mind & Bosingwa at RB who likes go forward more then defend & I don’t think his best defender around & don’t think Ivanovic & Bosingwa have had many together to get an understanding going which leads to think who be on left flank for us, Evra play LB & Nani play LW, Think this side is area we can expect most joy, Bosingwa have to be fully aware of Nani threat so may force him back more then make him go forward & as showed 5 weeks we had good moments down that side with Evra & Nani before.

So Nani on LW believe Toni play RW not only for reason above but also because of width he gives us when we attack & the tracking back he also does & that be much needed when A.Cole bombs on, Toni also had alot joy v A.Cole in Community shield in August down that RB spot. In center of front 3 will of course be Rooney, something that happened 5 weeks ago was course that elbow with many going after him he responded well v Chelsea including a cracking goal but overall though played well that day but now 5 weeks on his more in form & coming off a hat trick & again his been publicly criticized, this get under Rooney skin along with all tackles un punished vs Chelsea in Prem league if there 1 thing I know Rooney does is that he responds & normally responds when got point to prove, a Rooney that anger but focused enough who is in form is deadly, whisper it but think he score tomorrow night.

Midfield 3 think 2 of the 3 picks itself, Carrick play that deeper CDM/CM role to protect back 4/2 CBs, the other midfield role be filled by Scholes who ping balls around, he has 3 & half weeks off so be fit the only other role is that more forward CM of the 3, I think be between 1 of Anderson or Park, I did believe Ando to begin with but as said above WHU was test run I think Park play that role, his energy is great bonus, obviously I said Spark & wouldn’t say Park ever be that CM Spark but thing I think can do is have Nani come in from LW through Center & Park also be there in supporting role. 

Back 4/5 picks itself, VDS in goal, as Evra LB, though Rio back I actually think be on bench & Smalling play with Vida at CB, RB more interesting but think continue with Fabio there even though both O'Shea & Rafael trained today.

So after all that this is starting 11 imo.

VDS
Fabio Smalling/Vida Evra
Carrick/Scholes
Park
Toni Nani
Rooney 

Subs: Kuz, Rio, O'Shea, Ando, Giggs, Chicha & Berbs

4-3-3 but can switch to a 4-2-3-1, lot of movement, pace & width in that side. Its a very strong side with strong bench to, as said above I do see Rooney scoring & think we go to Bridge & hold no fear, team hungry for success, we have players back from injury & hitting good form, we be wanting to have bit of revenge after Prem League meeting & we have experience in Champions League so know need good result to take to back OT next week. Think we can go into this game with good confidence & nothing to say we can get an away goal or even good result tomorrow night so I’m confident, don’t be confused though as I am nervous & defiantly not over confident as is always the case when Man Utd Its bit of both, but on the whole im really looking forward to think game.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

1-0 Madrid, Adebayor.
The rape-age begins.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

1 Goal Down
1 Man Down 

Goodnight Spurs


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

What the fuck was crouch thinking?, gone in twice like that in the first 15mins, stupid, he has probably cost spurs the tie now


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

What is Crouch playing at, making that challenge when he's on a yellow?

Marcello looked pretty chuffed :lmao

EDIT- I'm laughing at Marcello, not Spurs. I wanted them to do better than Arsenal and Chelsea this year in the CL, but no chance of that now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

70 minutes of watching 'Arry squirm.

Delightful.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

After seeing van der vaart getting needlessly booked, i wouldnt be surprised if he gets sent off as well, as he seems to be pumped up against his old team and the ref is card happy

edit: inter scored a wondergoal


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Excellent vision and accuracy by Zanetti, there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Shocking commentary from Wilkins.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn that goal was pretty damn great.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Joel said:


> Shocking commentary from Wilkins.


Was thinking the same thing. Guy doesn't even try to pretend he is unbiased.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> Shocking commentary from Wilkins.


what? havent really noticed

anyway spurs should be staying on their feet in the second half, thats the most important thing staying on their feet, if they want to hold out they need to stay on their feet, dont want anymore red cards, should be staying on their feet


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

He said that he is biased. Still sounds wrong tho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> what? havent really noticed


Keeps saying "we" when referring to Spurs. Says that as an Englishman he will say we. Thing is, it's unprofessional. It's being broadcasted around the world, not just England.

He does the same thing when Chelsea plays. It's embarrassing.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> Keeps saying "we" when referring to Spurs. Says that as an Englishman he will say we. Thing is, it's unprofessional. It's being broadcasted around the world, not just England.
> 
> He does the same thing when Chelsea plays. It's embarrassing.


erm evidently you didnt get the joke in my post, he has said spurs need to 'stay on your feet' about 100 times already, thats what my post was referring to


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Didn't even read your second paragraph. Sorry :$


----------



## iRKOi (Jan 26, 2009)

So Schalke ist sending Inter home... interesting...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bayern lost to this team. facepalm.jpg


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

3-0 madrid, all over for spurs


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

C'mon Spurs, get a goal.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Lovely goal from Di Maria to make it 3-0


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

3-0 What a Goal from Di-Maria. Goodnight for sure now Tottenham, Just gotta concentrate on trying to get back into the competition next year.


----------



## iRKOi (Jan 26, 2009)

5-2 schalke at san siro... this is epic


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Real vs. Shakhtar ...
Man Utd vs. Shalke

:shocked:


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

Game over for Tottenham, can't see them scoring 3 or more goals in the return leg.

What's Inter playing at losing at home 5-2 to Shalke???


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao 4-0 This is a joke now.

Wait

Schalke 5 - 2 Inter???? What the hell Inter :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao 4-0 This is a joke now.
> 
> Wait
> 
> Schalke 5 - 2 Inter???? What the hell Inter :lmao


It's actually worse than Schalke 5 - 2 Inter. It's Inter 2-5 Schalke!

I knew they were no threat this year though. Chelsea/Manchester United should be thinking about the final after their tie.


----------



## iRKOi (Jan 26, 2009)

SCHALKE TO TAKE THE CUP


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh that was enjoyable to watch.
Now piss off, 'Arry.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I know exactly what you guys are thinking.

Why isnt this man coaching England yet?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> I know exactly what you guys are thinking.
> 
> Why isnt this man coaching England yet?


to be fair, the lanky twat didn't help the cause


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The logical solution is simple for 'arry. Buy more defenders and midfielders and sell his other striker.

O wait, thats what he did in spring. Its like he has a crush on crouch or something


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

i take it, it will be Schalke/Barcelona then. :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Well done Madrid, that was great game for Real and Joseh just dominated the spurs, alos it was great to see Ronaldo coming back and scoring as well (Y)


:lmao @ Inter , ohh boy Schalke did brilliant game even they could end the game with 8-2 !*


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

moratti's going to rape chivu tonight.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

united_07 said:


> edit: inter scored a wondergoal


I'm sure Stankovic has scored one like that before, still quality though.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Jorge Suarez said:


> moratti's going to rape chivu tonight.


*But you have to give some credit to the guy, he got 2 red cards just in 4 days, the guy is such a legend !


*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Not really looking forward to the match tonight, stamford bridge is always a difficult place to play for united, would be happy with a score draw.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Very glad Spurs got destroyed last night, what with United's media raping lately, I see Spurs are the new chosen ones where a bad word can't be said about them. Some of the punditry last night was fucking dreadful and the most biased shit I've heard since Mike "I don't think those FACTUAL statistics mean anything" Summerbee.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

RatedR13 said:


> Very glad Spurs got destroyed last night, what with United's media raping lately, I see Spurs are the new chosen ones where a bad word can't be said about them. Some of the punditry last night was fucking dreadful and the most biased shit I've heard since Mike "I don't think those FACTUAL statistics mean anything" Summerbee.


"We created more chances than them!"

Statistics show 10 attempts each, United- 5 on target, City- 3 on target.

"I'm not into stats at all..."

Pretty up for tonight's game now. I'd be more than happy with either a score draw, or even a one goal loss as long as we get a goal, I think we've got a great chance at home in the next leg and tonight's about containment and hitting them on the break.

Don't think the cat needs another kicking tonight, though, so we have to hope for a fair referee- or a strong one, anyway- and I don't think we'll get that.










Can't help but think it'd be a good idea to put a fiver on Torres scoring. It'll happen, so may as well numb the pain a little.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

2-1 Chelsea
1-0 United
or 3-0 United with Torres forgetting which net he has to score in and blasting in 3 own goals.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Shakhtar to beat Barcaaaaaaaaa! Come on, Shakhtar!!!!!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

united team to start

: VDS, Rafael, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Park, Carrick, Giggs, Valencia, Hernandez, Rooney
subs: Kuszczak, Berbatov, Smalling, Nani, Gibson, Scholes, Evans

hmm unsure about giggs playing centre of midfield


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Not much chance of us winning, a score draw would be good but I won't get my hopes up.
Prediction: Chelsea 1-0 Man United

Edit: Was hoping Scholes would play.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Nani and Scholes should start the game instead of Giggs and Valencia, ahhh well i hope we don't lose anyway.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Not much chance of us winning, a score draw would be good but I won't get my hopes up.
> Prediction: Chelsea 1-0 Man United
> 
> Edit: Was hoping Scholes would play.


You definitely have a chance of winning tonight.

I'm expecting a score draw though. I want us to go to Old Trafford next week having to score, otherwise complacency will eliminate us.

Unless we can emulate Madrid and beat you guys 4-0 :side:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I hate our lack of a good defensive midfielder/middle of the park murderer.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Medo said:


> *Nani and Scholes should start the game instead of Giggs and Valencia, ahhh well i hope we don't lose anyway.*


Disagree over anybody over Toni, has to play, MotM imo v WHU, we have to track all A.Cole Runs & Toni holds good width to our attacks & has good possession play & stretches play with running & hitting byline as for Scholes do find that 1 bit strange but can only think that 5 weeks ago Scholes just ran out of gas in 2nd half & Giggs engine better then Scholes so can do better job of it but on bench if need bring him on & Nani as well.

After confidently predicting both clubs will go 4-3-3 it would both teams have gone 4-4-2 just to make me look like a right idiot, only logically reason I can think of tbh lol.

Our 4-4-2 can switch to a 4-3-3 but I am stunned gone 4-4-2, think bold move to stick Giggs with Carrick in CM might be Park in there instead with Giggs LW but we shall see.

What think SAF has done right is play Rooney in that No.10 role where have space in-between the lines & best thing is imo he find it, Rooney clever player when comes to finding space, moving ball, his touch, vision in that little gap, but imo we stretch gap out, with Toni running down RW, A.Cole with back 4 have drop deeper & Chicha hang off last shoulder so that to mean Chelsea CB always be aware of space in behind & as pointed out last night Ivanovic not as mobile imo & sometimes gets drawn into others positions so Chicha prob play on him.

CM is area in both sides where most interesting battle of night is & where game is won imo. Which ever team can get hold of it will effect the game, Carrick play deeper CM role I imagine protecting CBs & Back 4 while one if Giggs or park add energy & bit of threat in final 3rd when join the attacks.

Bonus is having Rio back, I don’t know how fit is really is but great see back after 2 months out, Rafael also back very bold move again by SAF, Rafael can sometimes be a little rash & likes to attack more then defend but as said have Toni tracking all runs down that side but both have great width & threat when both go forward so if can get counter attacks going that side pitch could have Toni & Rafael pace which may prove vital.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Rooney :hb*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao Ten minutes before it happened I was listening to all the boos and I thought to myself "Rooney Scoring with just be soo damn great" :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wheereee were you when yoouu weree shiitttt? 
Wheereee were you when yoouu weree shiitttt? 
Wheereee were you when yoouu weree shiitttt?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ALVES, 2-0 barca.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ITV scared to admit dive by the ladyboy torres

Chelsea fans like fucking zombies.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Alas the Torres drought continues.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm not the biggest Michael Carrick fan, but it was a great ball to Giggs and a good finish by Rooney.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Wow that was close for Chelsea...

Not a bad first half for us.*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus, that was close at the end of the half.
So far, so good. Exact same situation as a few weeks ago, hope to Christ we don't mess it up this time.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Like most other games vs chelsea we always the better team in the 1st half and then switch off in the 2nd.

come on lads

ohh and carrick from 2007-2008 has turned up nice to see you.


ohhh fuck off great another injury


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Just once, I'd like to see us be able to select a first choice back 4 for the entire game. This doesn't seem like a crazy idea at all, Carrick to right back?

EDIT- Valencia, apparently. Well, Giggs was a good left back on Saturday, maybe this'll work, too.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Rafa you injury prone*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Decisions our way in a game against Chelsea? This is a surprise.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

RatedR13 said:


> Decisions our way in a game against Chelsea? This is a surprise.


Absolutely. Agree with the commentators that the first was a penalty and the second wasn't, Torres was looking for that and probably thought it'd be given after the first one was wrongly denied. Second decision was spot on IMO.

First one was stonewall, but after the last few league games in the Bridge, I'll take that.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

WHAT? FUCKING WHAT?

Torres diving awww poor little baby


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Get in! Great performance.

Oh yeah, Chelsea fans, Karma is a cunt, isn't it?
I think Justin Timberlake said it best "What goes around (goes around, goes around) comes all the way back arooooound" :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Torres has taken two dives in the box this match, ramiries could have had a penalty but oh well 

but great result for united, played well, especially defensively, ferdinand played brilliantly and is coming back at the right time


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Got lucky with the first penalty decision. With the 2nd, you could clearly see Torres was looking for a penalty. 

Still, a good result for us to take back to Old Trafford next Tuesday.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I guess I could complain about the referee, but what's the point? Not going to change anything and I'd just come off looking like a bitch.

Disappointing to not score at home, but still confident. I always knew that this will be decided at Old Trafford, so we can forget about tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rio is fucking priceless


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Great win for us, ohh Torres seems to dive now since he can't score anymore, what a twat.*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, the tie is far from over. Chelsea are well capable of scoring at OT but we're in a very strong position.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Yeah, the tie is far from over. Chelsea are well capable of scoring at OT but we're in a very strong position.



For sure mate, i'd take a 2-2 draw or a 1-1.

Great fucking away support tonight, some of the best i have heard all season from any team.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I admit that i was wrong about what i said on Valencia earlier, he was great today.

It's between him, Rio and Rooney to be the man of the match.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao ferdinand got a "stay on our feet' in during his interview


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rio is boss

Also please Carrick play like that for the rest of the season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Good win for United should see them through now but who really knows 1-0 is hardly a safe lead. Also :lmao at Torres, Can't get it in the net so he drops to the floor. Just Great 

In other news Barca murdered Donestk tonight so thats Madrid, Schlake & Barca in the Semis for sure now.

Edit 

Mardrid V Barca in the semi's. Hmmmmm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Evra needs to stay on his feet, he was like Bambi on ice tonight, constantly falling over.

VDS - 8, Amazing save from Torres' header.
Rafael - 7, Drink more milk.
Rio - 8, Beauty.
Vidic - 7, & The Beast.
Evra - 6.5, Check your studs.
Carrick - 8, Where the fuck have you been for the past 2 years?
Giggs - 7.5, He'll still be embarrassing fullbacks in his sixties.
Park - 7.5, Park = Workrate.
Valencia - 6.5 on the wing, 8 at fullback.
Rooney - 8, FUCKING WHAT?
Hernandez - 7, Worked hard but was well defended against, nice movement for the goal though.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea Madrid vs Barca in the semi is on now.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

One thing for sure, is that Alex needs to play in the game this weekend, so he can hopefully play next week. Because Bosingwa likes to troll Chelsea fans with his shitty play. And if he doesn't play, then the only option is Paulo Ferreira... OMG.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Not sure what chelsea fans think, but i personally think Ivanovic is better than Luiz from a defensive standpoint.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Not sure what chelsea fans think, but i personally think Ivanovic is better than Luiz from a defensive standpoint.


Definitely. David Luiz still has A LOT to learn on the defensive side of the game. But I am sure he will improve.

Ivanovic is a player that loves to defend. And he rarely is at fault. But we need him at RB, because the other options are shocking.


----------



## THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK (Jan 22, 2009)

Not over yet but great to win at the Bridge for first time in years!


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> For sure mate, i'd take a 2-2 draw or a 1-1.
> 
> Great fucking away support tonight, some of the best i have heard all season from any team.


We're like that every week at every ground in the league though but yeah, agreed. 

Good performance tonight, Carrick had his best game for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

@rioferdy5
During that game I was thinking #stayonyourfeet at every moment....jeeeeeez!! Got it in post match interview too!!

Rio on twitter, what a legend on he's day best defender on the planet.

Also Valencia at right back great job, him and Nani down that wing could destroy teams shame we probably won't see it again.


----------



## Boavista (Apr 7, 2011)

The first one wasn't a dive you could see in the slow motion replay when he planted his boot the studs skidded causing him to loose his balance and fall over hence why he got up straight away before the camel lipped junkie could get in his face. 2nd one he was looking for it really, suppose there was contact but he made it all himself. 1-1 probably would have been a fairer result but Chelsea never took their chances so they fucked it up themselves.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

If you had a defender half as good as the ''camel lipped junkie'' maybe you'd still be in Europe, just a thought .
They were both dives. First one, he lost control of the ball, decided to throw himself down and then realised Vidic was about a yard away from him so he tried to play the innocent by holding his hands up.
Second one, you're right.


----------



## Boavista (Apr 7, 2011)

Wait so Torres would *** out of Vidic perhaps pushing him over and getting a straight red, I doubt it. Also we already have our injury prove defender thanks.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Who said anything about ''******* out''? Torres took a heavy touch and realised the ball was going out of play, then threw himself down and immediately thought ''Shit, there's nobody near me, play it off as a slip''.
It's fairly obvious when you see the replay.


----------



## Boavista (Apr 7, 2011)

We'll agree to disagree, I can hardly say I like him so I wouldn't stick up for him for no reason but I thought he fell over and the United players assumed he dived and did the trade mark 'surround him'.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Boavista said:


> We'll agree to disagree, I can hardly say I like him so I wouldn't stick up for him for no reason but I thought he fell over and the United players assumed he dived and did the trade mark 'surround him'.


Better than Chelsea doing their trademark SURROUND THE REF.

Fantastic result, fuck all the haters, Michael Carrick's defo still got it, beastly performance. All you worthless jobbers who have bagged him out and say he's not good enough anymore, eat a dick tbh 8*D

Oh and :lmao @ Chelsea not getting decisions at the Bridge. There's a first.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Renegade™ said:


> Fantastic result, fuck all the haters, Michael Carrick's defo still got it, beastly performance. All you worthless jobbers who have bagged him out and say he's not good enough anymore, eat a dick tbh 8*D


1 good game doesn't warrant 2 years of piss poor. If he can play to that standard for the rest of the season then he'll be worth a place in the squad next year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Better than Chelsea doing their trademark SURROUND THE REF.


We learnt that from your team, so whatever.



haribo said:


> 1 good game doesn't warrant *2 years of piss poor*. If he can play to that standard for the rest of the season then he'll be worth a place in the squad next year.


What are you talking about? He's been your best midfielder. He probably deserves the Ballon d'Or


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Being United's best midfielder is like being the tallest Hobbit. We really need to strengthen, as we've done really well this year but we could definitely do with a good defensive midfielder and a creative player too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

RatedR13 said:


> Being United's best midfielder is like being the tallest Hobbit. We really need to strengthen, as we've done really well this year but we could definitely do with a good defensive midfielder and a creative player too.


I was being sarcastic.

But yeah, Man Utd, aren't the only team that needs a creative midfielder. Lampard offers 0 penetration. I just look on at Spurs with so much envy. Modric would be a dream.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

On the plus side, our wingers are incredible, and in Hernandez we've got a real poacher who'll get on the end of balls into the box. So excited about that kid.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I know it was a joke, I just enjoy/secretly hate commenting on United's midfield.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

RatedR13 said:


> I know it was a joke, I just enjoy/secretly hate commenting on United's midfield.


Bet you didn't know I was being sarcastic about being sarcastic and really do think Carrick is the best? :side:


----------



## Boavista (Apr 7, 2011)

Renegade™ said:


> Better than Chelsea doing their trademark SURROUND THE REF.


Ha, yeh although they just seem to do it in the Champions League. Platini must really not want a London club to win the competition


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> We learnt that from your team, so whatever.


Trademark Chelsea, can't do anything original 8*D



> 1 good game doesn't warrant 2 years of piss poor.


Have you watched us this season at all? Carrick's been our best midfielder this season overall. Quite a looney thing to say he's been poor this season. Sir Alex obviously sees this otherwise he wouldn't have bothered to extend his contract another 3 years.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Carrick hasn't been good this season but none of our centre midfielders have really. He has been our best midfielder but again that is just because the rest have been bad. Carrick has looked very uncomfortable at times with the ball and his general passing game has been mediocre for the most part, when it has previously been his greatest asset. He's capable of much better but I'd certainly not give him high praise when he really has not excelled for a while.

Had Anderson not gotten injured then I'm fairly sure he'd have easily been our best midfielder as he was an animal before his injury.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Spoiler: Rooney's celebration















:lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

King Kenny said:


>


LOL


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Spoiler: Rooney's celebration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should have stayed on his feet, might be encouraging kids to jump at the floor with their heads, 2 match ban definite


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

RatedR13 said:


> Carrick hasn't been good this season but none of our centre midfielders have really. He has been our best midfielder but again that is just because the rest have been bad. Carrick has looked very uncomfortable at times with the ball and his general passing game has been mediocre for the most part, when it has previously been his greatest asset. He's capable of much better but I'd certainly not give him high praise when he really has not excelled for a while.
> 
> Had Anderson not gotten injured then I'm fairly sure he'd have easily been our best midfielder as he was an animal before his injury.


He's looked uncomfortable at times because he's being pressured by 3 man midfields by almost every team that plays Utd these days. Oh and Anderson? Anderson's so positionally poor I doubt it. Carrick excels in keeping it simple, shielding the defense through interceptions and keeps things ticking with a simple passing game to the flair players. People completely undervalue him because he's not running around like a headless chook, which seems to be the only way to get praised in England otherwise you're LAZY. Carrick's game isn't that style, and Sir Alex definitely recognises this and feels he's still important to extend his contract til 2014. I'll take SAF's judgment against over reacting knee jerk supporters every time.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Typical united, only winning a match because of a Ref's decision











:side:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Renegade™;9551099 said:


> He's looked uncomfortable at times because he's being pressured by 3 man midfields by almost every team that plays Utd these days. Oh and Anderson? Anderson's so positionally poor I doubt it. Carrick excels in keeping it simple, shielding the defense through interceptions and keeps things ticking with a simple passing game to the flair players. People completely undervalue him because he's not running around like a headless chook, which seems to be the only way to get praised in England otherwise you're LAZY. Carrick's game isn't that style, and Sir Alex definitely recognises this and feels he's still important to extend his contract til 2014. I'll take SAF's judgment against over reacting knee jerk supporters every time.


Did you watch United when Anderson was playing? If so, I don't see how you could rate Carrick's performances this season above Anderson's - who's just been unlucky with injuries. I don't care if he isn't running around as I'm aware he doesn't do that, just like Berbatov, but you missed the point I made which you said he excels at; keeping it simple. He's come into form recently but before then he struggled with the simple passing. Sir Alex knows what he is capable of when he's in form, it's why he has constantly stuck by Hargreaves and why he stuck with Fletcher at the start of his career. I'm not overreacting when I say he hasn't played well overall, there isn't anything knee-jerk when I say over the course of the season he hasn't played well. He has been our best centre midfielder but given the form of the rest, that is nothing to write home about. I don't dislike Carrick as I know what he can do, the player I've watched this season has had nothing on the player he previously was. Whether that is down to confidence, playing him in the wrong formations against 3 man midfielders or whatever else it could possibly be. I'd understand the overreaction/knee-jerk comments if he had been playing well and had suddenly had a bad few games but he hasn't. I'm glad he has signed a new deal as he's a good squad player, I'd just rather not rely on him as a first team player right now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree with RatedR13. Sir Alex NEEDS to play Hargreaves more. Injury or not


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Watching Benfica vs PSV atm, Fabio Coentrao looks like a superstar at left-back.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Spoiler: Rooney's celebration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What a way to celebrate a goal Wayne, Brilliant :lmao*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Renegade™;9550886 said:


> Have you watched us this season at all? Carrick's been our best midfielder this season overall. Quite a looney thing to say he's been poor this season. Sir Alex obviously sees this otherwise he wouldn't have bothered to extend his contract another 3 years.


Yes, in fact I've been multiple times. And most of the groans and grumbles from the crowd come from the many errors Carrick makes.

The summary from United fans:
"That was Carrick's best game in 2 years. He hasn't come close to being half that good in any other game this season."
"That is the Carrick that I have been missing for 2 years now!!!"
"Welcome back, Michael Carrick"
"Why can't he perform like that more often than not? "
"He has been poor and anonymous for most games of the season"
"He was very good yesterday. But he is far from having a good season overall."

All different people.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

i reckon fergie will go with something like this tonight

VDS

O'shea
rio
vidic
evra

valencia
carrick
scholes
giggs
nani

rooney

i reckon it will be 4-5-1, which could change to 4-3-3 at times with nani and valencia pushing forward
maybe even anderson playing in the middle instead of giggs, depending on his fitness


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

^ Line-up I'm hoping for. Even though I love Chicharito, a lone striker makes sense here.

For Chelsea I'd be expecting a 4-3-3 of:
Cech
Ivanovic
Alex
Terry
Cole
Essien
Ramires
Lampard
Malouda
Anelka 
Drogba

That's if Carlo has any sanity. Hoping he picks Bosingwa and Torres 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

We're going out . The script is written for Princess Fernando to knock us out and John "Cuntface" Terry to be tapping the badge like a cunt at the end of the game. Chelsea are also owed a decision after the penalty mistake last week.
Christ, I hope I'm wrong. My stomach is in knots already.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> We're going out . The script is written for Princess Fernando to knock us out and John "Cuntface" Terry to be tapping the badge like a cunt at the end of the game. Chelsea are also owed a decision after the penalty mistake last week.
> Christ, I hope I'm wrong. My stomach is in knots already.


yeah something about it, im just expecting torres to score


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Attack the bastards from the start and we have a chance. No point sitting back and constantly getting penned in.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

expect to win: man utd

would like to win: chelsea

(after that chelsea can get fucked)


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If Torres scores today and Chelsea win, then Torres will become the cult figure in just one second. From zero to hero--in one second! And, Torres critics and haters will all disappear for a good time.

If he doesn't...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well I guess Man Utd scoring (one goal) doesn't change anything for us. To go through we're going to have to score two. And yes, it definitely has to be two, because if we only score one and Man Utd don't score, then we lose on penalties.

I'm not sure what's going to happen. Usually I'm nervous as hell, but right now I'm calm. Maybe my psyche has accepted that we are out


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Torres will score. I put £15 on him to score last week at what I thought were good odds @ 15/8 and he didn't. I'm not bothering tonight so I know what could happen.

And Chelsea aren't owed anything. The last 3 games before that Chelsea had major decisions, wrong ones go their way.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

apparent confirmed united team 

Utd: Vds, O'Shea, Rio, Vidic, Evra, Nani, Carrick, Giggs, Park, Rooney, Hernandez.
bench: Kuszczak, Brown, Berbatov, Smalling, Scholes, Valencia, Gibson

erm not the team i would have liked to see, dont see how park was ahead of valencia after his performance last week


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cech
Ivanovic
Alex
Terry
A. Cole
Ramires
Essien
Lampard
Malouda
Anelka
Torres



Nige™ said:


> And Chelsea aren't owed anything. The last 3 games before that Chelsea had major decisions, wrong ones go their way.


I won't say we are owed anything against Man Utd, but we are continuously being screwed over in the Champions League. But you know, whatever. It's something I've got used to and doesn't really anger me anymore.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I can see it being a 1-1 draw today with United advancing through. United put in a strong performance last week at Stamford Bridge and we're at home tonight and United have been on a role at home. United need to attack from the start. Get a goal first and we should be fine.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Torres ahead of Drogba? hmm. Today more than most just feels like his day to score. Wouldn't be surprised if it happens.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Fuckin' Chicharito, man, I love this kid. And Giggs playing like he's 19 at times, again, beautiful goal.

Still basically in the same place, Chelsea need to score twice, but what a lift just before half time. Only 45 left to see out, with our fantastic record at home this season. Squeaky bum time.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm running out of superlatives to describe Hernandez. Just, wow.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Half time and United now leading 2-0 on aggregate. The goal was worked nicely with Rooney delivering a sweet long ball out to Giggs on the right wing, who brings it down for O'Shea; who then does a neat little pass into some dangerous space for Giggs to run inside the Chelsea box and make the inevitable pass to Hernandez at the far post to score. 

As for the performance overall, United have been solid at the back. There was some worry with Ferdinand as he seemed to be struggling on his one leg but after 10 minutes, he seemed to be moving a lot better. Hopefully nothing too serious and he doesn't need to be taken off in the second half. As for Chelsea, they had some close moments with a couple of Anelka shots. Torres was non-existent in the first half, contributing absolutely nothing for Chelsea. I can see Drogba coming on in the second half.

United have been lethal on the break and on their set pieces so as long as we keep up our strong performance in the first half, we should be fine. We're in a more comfortable position now with the 2-0 lead.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Great we conceded to what looks like a recovering cancer patient. 

We look pants :lmao not that that's a surprise


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Don't expect Chelsea to score 2 in the next half, doubt we even score one. Team's gonna need some changes in the summer. Fair play to United. A United/Barcelona final seems the most likely. Still expecting Super Barca to win the whole tournament. Time to go into hiding until next season.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The Torres goal drought will continue, subbed off at half-time.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

<<< Despite the avy, I'm a chelsea fan, Grays are just my local team. Just thought I'd throw that out there

Next goal is huge. We get it, game on. They get it, game over. What I will say is that the winners will probably make it to the final, whomever it may be


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> The Torres goal drought will continue, subbed off at half-time.


True story: Jose Mourhino wanted to sign torres when he was at athletico madrid. Roman went against him and bought Shevy for £30 mill. Liverpool signed Torres for £15(ish) mill. Shevy became a flop. Torres was a goal machine. 

So not only has Roman cost himself "£35 mill more than he originally would have, but he's bought an out of form player when he could have had him in form years ago


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Cech
> Ivanovic
> Alex
> Terry
> ...


Kinda this. We've had the goal that never was, the referee's a wanker, and (not being screwed by ref's or anything) JT's slip of doom. I'm just desperate for the day something goes our way


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Kalous face was like you're bringing off Anelka for me!?!?! 

What the hell do you expect from me that he couldn't give


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Crespo4000 said:


> Kalous face was like you're bringing off Anelka for me!?!?!
> 
> What the hell do you expect from me that he couldn't give


I guess you could say he was... Kalou-less?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ramires sent off. He was asking for trouble crashing in from behind while on a yellow.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

What on earth was Ramires thinking there? Stupid foul, unnecessary in that part of the field, and always going to be a yellow. I'm not complaining, mind you, but damn. If I was a Chelsea fan I'd be furious.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cuntface should've seen red as well.


----------



## Bela.B (Jan 7, 2011)

Tomorrow I will be in the 'Veltins Arena' to celebrate another win against Inter.
Then we will beat ManU and then it's to to conquer London.^^
No, it's a surprise that Schalke will be in the semi.finals


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Park: "Nah, piss off, Chelsea."


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shit got real son 

And then Shit just got killed off :lmao


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Cuntface should've seen red as well.


Na, Rooney didn't do anything wrong


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Great goal by Drogba, but he shouldn't have bothered. Scoring against us just makes Park angry.

Terry could have easily been sent off there, very lucky boy.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Cut to Parks eye - your slit isn't meant to have an extension Park, helped him see though for the goal


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao Torres is such a disease to Chelsea, he's poison to any team he is on at this point. If Chelsea had started with Drogba there is a very good chance this game could be different.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

www.hasfernandotorresscoredforchelsea.com lives on for another few days. £50m, you're having a laugh.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

God: So, Carlo, you desperately need goals... what should you do

Carlo:... take a defender off...

God: Good, then what?

Carlo:... Bring on another defender

Paulo for Alex? Really?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Torres starting for Chelsea was a horrible decision to make. I Understand Carlo wants to help him get off the mark but Chelsea needed goals and he isn't scoring them and has very low confidence to score them. You just can't afford to be making risks like that.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

~Sigh~

Seriously have to wonder if Carlo will be getting the boot. As good as Luiz is, he gave Carlo £70mill to play with, and the best he can get in return is 3rd place (assuming we get there)

This isn't me being bitter, I really think he's in trouble


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> Lmao Torres is such a disease to Chelsea, he's poison to any team he is on at this point. If Chelsea had started with Drogba there is a very good chance this game could be different.


Nope. Because as bad as Torres is/was, they were around 7 or 8 others as bad. I only ever saw any drive from Ramires, Ivanovic and then Drogba when he came on.

Manchester United thoroughly deserved it and all I can say is congratulations to them.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Brilliant performance from united, hernandez shows again why he is buy of the season, Rooney had a really good game, late on he played some great balls over to valencia. But man of the match has to go to Giggs, again a great match, provided both of the goals


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Edgehead 26 said:


> ~Sigh~
> 
> Seriously have to wonder if Carlo will be getting the boot. As good as Luiz is, he gave Carlo £70mill to play with, and the best he can get in return is 3rd place (assuming we get there)
> 
> This isn't me being bitter, I really think he's in trouble


Considering the fact Grant got 2nd place and a CL final and was STILL sacked, it wouldn't be too much of a surprise to anyone.

Looking at Ferguson, Wenger and even Moyes, you really start to wonder if PL managers are ever going to have the opportunity to manage for that long at one club again. Too much impatience, as soon as things go a little pear-shaped, the manager's out of the door. No way to advance a club IMO.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lovely stuff .

Park is an absolute machine.
Rooneys crossfield passes are sex.
Giggs assisted all our goals over the 2 legs.
Nani hurt Ivanovics ass.
Chicharito, class.
Rio & Vidic, class.

Chelsea fans sang "There's only one England captain". There is indeed, and he played fucking shit.
I start to feel pity for Torres, but then I see his mopey transvestite face and laugh, heartily.
We ended Chelsea's season .


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So guys with that loss whats the chances of Carlo staying at the Bridge next year?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> Nope. Because as bad as Torres is/was, they were around 7 or 8 others as bad. I only ever saw any drive from Ramires, Ivanovic and then Drogba when he came on.
> 
> Manchester United thoroughly deserved it and all I can say is congratulations to them.


Chelsea had the more possession and far more shots in that first half, either way every striker was miles ahead of Torres. 

Baffling the logic of starting Torres in such a big game when he is THAT awful.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> Chelsea had the more possession and far more shots in that first half, either way every striker was miles ahead of Torres.
> 
> Baffling the logic of starting Torres in such a big game when he is THAT awful.


We had more shots, but not any clear cut chances. This team just doesn't have any ideas anymore. Very static. Big changes are needed.

Yeah, it was very daft to start Torres. When I saw him on the bench vs Wigan at the weekend, I feared the worst. If anything, he should have started that, tried to get him a goal and a boost in confidence. But Ancelotti has always made some weird decisions.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Wes Brown on the bench made all the difference imo.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Considering the fact Grant got 2nd place and a CL final and was STILL sacked, it wouldn't be too much of a surprise to anyone.
> 
> Looking at Ferguson, Wenger and even Moyes, you really start to wonder if PL managers are ever going to have the opportunity to manage for that long at one club again. Too much impatience, as soon as things go a little pear-shaped, the manager's out of the door. No way to advance a club IMO.


IMO Grant was always a temporary fix and was never going to stay

Really, I see Roman saying "fuck you" going mad and going after Guus Hiddink


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

That was very solid & good Champions League Display from us tonight.

Chelsea started better & knew had to get goal early so make night interesting & had some good chances but we hit them with sucker punch right on HT which put big dent to Chelsea Semi Final hopes which was perfect as was crushing blow to Chelsea & we had 2-0 agg lead so Chelsea had to go al out & we could hit on the counter & we defended well.

Drogba then scored to make it 1-1 & very interesting, its a good move & Drogba shows power, bit of skill & very cool finish & looked far better as Chelsea front man then Torres did, I did feel Torres would start but I didn’t feel was right move. But soon as Chelsea had any hope 1 min later Park took it away with great ball from Giggs who over both legs provided the 3 killer assist ball for all our goals, what a player.

Barca have also made it through tonight, though after last weeks it would been shocking have Donetsk gone through after being 5-1 down in the Nou Camp. From looks of things is El Classico SF between Real & Barca, as Spurs have over turn 4 goals to stand a chance which I just can’t see happening sadly. Inter Milan also have to get 4 goals to go through v Schalke04 tomorrow night, though never doubt the reigning European Champions, think to much of a mountain to climb for them. An early goal for Spurs or/& Inter tomorrow will be very interesting nothing stopping either teams from winning the games but whole different ball game to trying to over turn the margins in goal difference to progress, something I Cant see either side doing.

Great night for us, still in hunt for 3 major comps, this give team great lift & we are hitting form, Semi final in Champions League now move on to FA Cup Semi Final on Saturday when face Man City, really looking forward to it. 

Also strong rumors coming out of Spain that we have agreed deal with A. Madrid to bring in David de Gea in the summer for around 20M, great news if true, firm believer his real deal & be class GK in few years times, hope it all comes true.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

what a piece of trash torres has turned out to be. 

it's like 15 matches now and he hasn't scored.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I reckon spurs will put up a fight tomorrow, white hart lane will be buzzing, wouldn't be surprised if they win the game, but they will lose on aggregate.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

The Monster said:


> That was very solid & good Champions League Display from us tonight.
> 
> Chelsea started better & knew had to get goal early so make night interesting & had some good chances but we hit them with sucker punch right on HT which put big dent to Chelsea Semi Final hopes which was perfect as was crushing blow to Chelsea & we had 2-0 agg lead so Chelsea had to go al out & we could hit on the counter & we defended well.
> 
> ...


FUCK YOU

~Smashes head through window~


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pleased with our performance tonight. We looked shaky at the start but as time went on our confidence grew. Not surprised Torres didn't score for Chelsea again either. I just don't see him scoring at all for the remainder of the season.


----------



## sarnus (Mar 15, 2008)

David Blaine is gutted, his record of doing nothing in a box for 44 days has been smashed by Torres!

Sorry, it had to be done!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Edgehead 26 said:


> FUCK YOU
> 
> ~Smashes head through window~


Ummm Ok? *confused*

Agree with X-Static, we had shaky start & Chelsea come at us from first moment & had good chances but didn’t take them but over 2 legs think we deserved to go through to the Semi final. Chelsea have to wait for another year at least for Champions League winners medal.

Another question on Chelsea part is what now for Carlo? Managers have been sacked there for less in the past, Grant reached Champions League final, Carling Cup Final & come very close in 2008 Prem League race but finished 2nd, sacked few days after Champions league defeat, my feeling is Carlo will get the chop, hope doesn’t happen as think good manager & should be given another season to turn it all around at least but imo Roman will expect a Prem League title or/& Champions League trophy once every year, neither will happen this season. Even question over who would replace him as well if he did go?

Chelsea job for rest of the season be win there remaining League games to insure they get Champions League football for next season by getting a top 4 finish, do see them getting that tbh think finish 3rd in May & rebuild/tweak squad in summer ready for start of the 2011/2012 season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucking buzzing, so happy. Giggs legend, Wazza pure class and i just love Park.

Also Sarnus that was a classic post


----------



## sarnus (Mar 15, 2008)

The best part about this Torres saga is that Chelsea are planning to sell Drogba! Drogba replaces Torres at the 46 minute mark and scores at 77. It's my personal opinion that if Chelsea never bought Torres they might have got through and done a lot better...Something is seriously wrong at Stamford Bridge. I suspect Morale.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Roman has way to much input and rightly so with the money he has put into them but sometimes he just needs to stay out of team business, it is clear Carlo did not want Torres.

tbf to chelsea they were good tonight except for Torres.

And i expect them to be very good come the league game.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I hope United gets to the final, it gives them more fixtures. Meaning it gives Arsenal a better chance for the league.

Small chance though


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Park has now scored winners against Chelsea, Liverpool & Arsenal.
What a player. £4 million was a bargain.

Also, I'm praying for a Madrid win tomorrow night. They win and that's €120 in my pocket .


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

sarnus said:


> David Blaine is gutted, his record of doing nothing in a box for 44 days has been smashed by Torres!
> 
> Sorry, it had to be done!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm very pleased with our performance tonight. We started a little sloppy for the first 10 or so minutes but after things began to settle, we grew in confidence. Like I said earlier, our defence was strong tonight and Ferdinand and Vidic were rocks at the back. I'm glad Ferdinand seemed to be moving fine after the match finished.

Man of the Match definitely goes to Ryan Giggs, the guys passes and runs were top notch tonight. He's gained 3 assists over the two legs, he's still got it.

Rooney was also great with some beautiful long passes out to the wings; Park's workrate was non-stop and the goal was sweet. Carrick also had another good game and Hernandez was a terror for the back four for Chelsea with some of his runs.

Champions League Semi-Finals, here we come.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I read this stat on another forum, don't know if it's completely true.
United have lost 2 of their last 60 home games in the Champions League.
United have lost 1 of their last 27 away games in the Champions League.

That's fairly impressive , if it's actually true.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So we made it to the semi fianl, and we beat Chelsea again 

Giggs you are a true legend, love you man *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Considering Inter don't pull a miracle it will be Man U/Schalke in 2 weeks time. While Schalke are beatable they can't be taken lightly. If they can destroy Inter at the San Siro 5-2 they can beat Man U by at least 1 goal. Do expect Man U to make it through though but might not be as easy a it seems.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Any team that can score 5 at the San Siro need to be taken seriously.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I wasn't aware that all of you folks played for Manchester United.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Not me, I play for Dynamo Kiev.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Signing Torres wasn't Ancelotti's decision. It was Abramovich. Ancelotti looks sick and tired of the Chelsea BS himself. While Abramovich is passionate about his side and football, he needs to allow his managers to take full control instead of being the "ghost" manager all the time. It's good that Chelsea are out. For the remaining part of the season, at least, they can now work on correcting their errors and planning out next season more accurately. The good thing is Torres will have a few games without pressure and that could be the turning point for him.

Fantastic result for Man United. Now this sets up the likelihood of Real Madrid vs. Manchester United at Wembley! That will be amazing.

PS: Jose, knock Barca OUT! :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ya, that's going to happen.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It was great win for Man United, we weren't that good at the first half but still could score a goal by Hernandez, the second half we were the better team absolutely and it seems that Chelsea just didn't care anymore, Drogba scoring just made me couldn't move untill Park ended it 

Giggs with the three assists for the three goals we scored in the 2 matches, what a brilliant player.


Looking forward to see Real scoring more goals tonight, Ronaldo 8*D*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Another top performance from Ji. Come the big games there aren't many better around.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Father Flex said:


> I wasn't aware that all of you folks played for Manchester United.


I use to, you may know me as King Eric


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao at Bale diving. Not surprising though Spurs are pretty desperate and with good reason


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

whats with the weird camera angle at white hart lane? normally its much higher


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Fernando Torres joke of the day

I met a fairy today who granted me one wish. "I want to live forever," I said. "Sorry," said the fairy, "I'm not allowed to grant wishes like that." "Fine," I said, "I want to die when Torres scores." "You very clever" said the fairy.

________________________

^ Yeah, I noticed that too

Spurs looking decent so far, 2 penalty shouts (?) no way they go through but a good chance of winning on the night


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

united_07 said:


> whats with the weird camera angle at white hart lane? normally its much higher


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## sarnus (Mar 15, 2008)

Spurs need 5, more like Crouch...Oh how they miss him tonight.


----------



## sarnus (Mar 15, 2008)

Gomes...EPIC FAIL!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao what the hell was Gomes doing. 

Madrid 5 - 0 Spurs 

No way Spurs are scoring 6 so yup goodnight.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL BELLEND


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gomes does his usual


----------



## sarnus (Mar 15, 2008)

Spurs now need 6......LOL!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Gomes is a spastic. A hilarious spastic.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Vintage Gomes.


----------



## sarnus (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow Pavlyuchenko couldn't even hit a barn door...


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks like we are going to be seeing Real Madrid vs. Barcelona and Schalke 04 vs. Manchester United. 

Personally hoping for Manchester United to win it all. Been supporting Real Salt Lake since the beginning here in the MLS league and would like to see how they stack up against Man United. Also always been a Man United supporter. Real Salt Lake hardly schedules friendlies anymore, so they can focus on the MLS Cup and winning the CONCACAF Champions League. Dream contest for me.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Also, I'm praying for a Madrid win tomorrow night. They win and that's €120 in my pocket .


Nice one . United through to the semis, a bet comes through and a WWE house show on Friday night. It's a good week .


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

my hope is Real vs. Schalke but most likely the opposite will happen


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyone else finding themselves cheering for Schalke? I would love to see them go all the way in this, such an underdog team to win it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Nah, fuck Schalke 8*D


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Be rooting for 'em against Utd.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Are you German, Honenheim (name possibly gives it away)? Genuinely not sure. I've noticed you enjoy the German teams/players.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Won't even bother to root for Schalke. It'll just be a waste of effort.

The winner of Barca vs Madrid will most likely win the Champions League anyway. And I really hope it's Madrid.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

No, I'm not German, but I've absolutely adored the German National Squad since 1998, which made me get into the Bundesliga. Most of my favourite players are German, and their style of football appeals to me very much.

^ RAUL.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Thank you Gomes, Ronaldo said.

:lmao






Come on Utd 8*D*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> No, I'm not German, but I've absolutely adored the German National Squad since 1998, which made me get into the Bundesliga. Most of my favourite players are German, and their style of football appeals to me very much.
> 
> ^ RAUL.


The Germans are animals. No matter how weak they look on paper, they always shock and awe every tournament and quickly become favourites.

Their youth system is beyond belief. At the moment Muller, Oezil, and Neuer are just barely 20 and already getting stiff competition from the young bloods like Goetze and some young guys i havent even heard of. Insane workrate and dedication, and damn entertaining. Their counterattacks are second to none.

Football rule No1, Never count out the germans.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You should seriously try watching a string of Bundesliga games. Following the progress of two or three teams would be ideal. Just continue to watch the coaches try to outplay their opposition's previous match style and the opposing coach try to counter it.

That's where Van Gaal failed miserably this season.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I heard about the Bundesliga style. Relies less on big names and more on raw tactics and strategy. I really should check it out soon.

On paper, Bayern should be invincible, but i guess Van Gaal was just outsmarted pretty damn often

Oh Hail king Loew, master of the germans.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fucking Germans. Bayern Munich last year, Leverkusen around 2002 and the one that broke my heart and made me cry and have a temper tantrum at the same time, Dortmund around '97.

I'm sick of 'em.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ You deserve nothing but bad results from Germans after what you done to Bayern in 99.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It's not our fault they switched off as soon as the clock hit 90 minutes :side:.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chelsea is out, after an amazing comeback in the end. 

I'm going for Barcelona to win this thing


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

KnightMace said:


> Chelsea is out, after an *amazing comeback in the end*.
> 
> I'm going for Barcelona to win this thing


eh?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

united_07 said:


> eh?


That thing Drogba did.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> That thing Drogba did.


i didn't know that was considered an amazing comeback as the aggregate leaders never changed


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Amazing comebacks usually last more than 21 seconds.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

They also dont usually involve koreans.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Schalke - MU 1:1, calling it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I reckon fergie will go for this, 4-5-1 with the ability to change to 4-4-2

VDS

o'shea
rio
vidic
evra

nani
carrick
scholes
giggs
rooney

hernandez


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

2-0 United. Rooney & Hernandez


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Van Der Sar
Rafael
Smalling
Vidic
Evra
Park
Giggs
Carrick
Nani
Rooney
Hernandez

Expecting a draw.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Schalke beat Inter 5-2 at San Siro, so I wouldn't consider this match a forgone conclusion yet.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Schalke not lost at home in the CL. Man Utd not lost away in the CL. Should be good.

I think Schalke will benefit from the no pressure and will really get at United and wouln't be surprised to see them score. United indifferent going forward. 1-0 Schalke.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'd take 1-1. Hopefully Hernandez is rested for Sunday, that's the big game this week.
Can't really believe we're in a Champions League semi final, didn't think we had the squad for it this year.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> I'd take 1-1. Hopefully Hernandez is rested for Sunday, that's the big game this week.
> Can't really believe we're in a Champions League semi final, didn't think we had the squad for it this year.


It's all squaring up for a Manchester United/Real Madrid final... Okay, well, it won't be easy for Real (nor for ManU but...)

I'd love Manchester United in the final. It's Wembley. You never know.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> I'd take 1-1. Hopefully Hernandez is rested for Sunday, that's the big game this week.
> Can't really believe we're in a Champions League semi final, didn't think we had the squad for it this year.


tbh the most difficult team you've faced is chelsea.

valencia, rangers, bursaspor & marseille. you would be pissed not to reach at least the quarters being manchester united.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Got a feeling this is going to be a draw as United tend to be quite tentative in first legs. Even though they won both Chelsea matches they weren't that great in the opening match and it would have ended a draw were it not for an extremely dodgy referee decision near the end.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

unitedXI: Van der Sar, Fabio, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Giggs, Park, Rooney, Hernandez
Bench: Kuszczak, Rafael, Smalling, Evans Anderson, Scholes, Nani

perhaps a gamble putting fabio in as a starter, and surprising not to see owen on the bench


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Iniesta is 100% out for tomorrow's match. 

Significantly reduces chances of Barcelona winning for me.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I can see United and Schalke ending in a 1-1 draw, which would suffice for me. I'd be ecstatic if we were to get the win but a draw would be fine, especially against an in-form Shalke side. The fact the second leg is at Old Trafford benefits United more.

Also interesting to see a hint at Van Der Sar reconsidering staying at United a little while longer. Last time he was asked whether he'd reconsider staying at United another year, he stated that he was going to retire after this season and that was that. However, when questioned this time he hinted he was reconsidering and avoided answering the question this time around. If Van Der Sar were to stay for one more season, that would be fantastic news for us. He's been terrific this season just like he always has been.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Neuer keeping Schalke alive in this.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Manchester United vs. Neuer


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

How we aren't at least 4-0 is beyond me. United are destroying Schalke, Hernandez should have a hat-trick.
It's all set up for Schalke to score in the last minute, typical Germans :side:

Fuck off, Neuer. Seriously, just fuck off.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Neuer turned on god mode that first half, fucccc what a keeper!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

FUCK!!! Neuer is a beast, pity he has said he wants to stay in germany or he would be a great signing


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The re-incarnation of Peter Smeichel, Oliver Kahn and Peter Shilton combined is out there ladies and gentlemen.

God damn i hope Bayern steal him in the summer.


----------



## Big Fat Sean (Dec 11, 2010)

redeadening said:


> The re-incarnation of Peter Smeichel, Oliver Kahn and Peter Shilton combined is out there ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> God damn i hope Bayern steal him in the summer.


It's pretty much a done deal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pretty sexy goal.

Neuer has been pretty damn good so far though, Shame he let that one in.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Giggsy FINALLY. Thought that was never coming, can't deny we deserve it.

Great pass by Rooney.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Floodgates are open


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This could get ugly now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Schalke have been beyond disappointing, I feel bad for Neuer, the only player who seems to actually give a damn.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Goal and an assist for Rooney, assist for Hernandez. These two could be a deadly partnership as time goes on.

This just doesn't look like the same team that brushed past Inter, if they're not careful the next ten minutes could make the second leg a formality.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Neuer to a better team plz


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

GET IN!, great performance and gave rooney and hernandez a bit of a rest at the end. I cant see Shalke scoring 3 at old trafford. Fabio again impressed me, he has probably been the most improved player in the last few months.

MOTM: Difficult to decide between Giggs and Carrick


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Over the moon with that result. One foot in the CL Final, the league completely in our hands, and signings like Hernandez and Smalling bedding in well.

This match has uplifted me no end, we could have won by 5.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well, that was easier than expected, much easier.
Schalke made Carrick look like Makelele, for fuck sake. Credit to him though, he played very well along with Fabio, Rooney, Chicha, Giggs & Valencia.
Easiest game for Rio & Vidic in a long while, I'd say.
Very close to the Champions League final now!

Chelsea could have been here had it not been for a 37 year old Welshman who raped them repeatedly over 2 legs 8*D.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Big shout out to Schalke 04 for not turning up tonight! Sound!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Schalke may not have been at their best in that first leg game but United were sensational from start to finish. The passing was crisp; our movement was good, United dominated the midfield and showed a lot of creativity in the final third. How we didn't win that match by 8 goals or more is beyond me. Hernandez and Giggs could have both potentially got a hattrick. Ah well, I'll take the 2 goals and that surely solidifies United's place in the Finals of the Champions League.

Every United player was in top form tonight; Giggs was phenomenal in everything, Carrick was excellent in midfield for us, Hernandez was a threat constantly against the Schalke defence and Rooney was brilliant. Fabio shows how much he's improved in the second half of the season. I've always preferred Rafael but Fabio is really shining as a right back. He put in another solid performance tonight.

Furthermore, Evra had a good game and was very confident on the ball and nearly got a goal at the very end. Valencia was great on the right wing today and delivered some dangerous balls into the box and was a big help in our second goal. Park was a machine today and as usual, showed why he has a high workrate for the United team with how much he ran on that pitch both backwards and forwards. This was also the easiest game in a while for Ferdinand and Vidic.

I also have to mention Scholes, Anderson and Nani who all did well for the amount of time they were on the pitch. Scholes was typical Scholes with some perfect long balls up the pitch, Nani had a couple of chances on goal and kept the ball well and Anderson did some neat little runs and tracked back and won the ball for us numerous times.

Good to see Giggs and Rooney get on the scoresheet.

Overall, a pleasing result.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fergie can rest easy now going in to Sunday knowing he doesn't have to worry too much about the second leg. It was good to see Giggs finally put one away. He will have been glad to have scored now that his rejected bit of stuff has left the country to get away from the press. Second goal ends it as a contest.

Roll on tomorrow night. Loved Pep going nuts at Jose too!!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Gotta respect Sir Alex Ferguson for making a world class team out of players that clubs like R.Madrid or Barcelona etc., would never buy except for Rooney probably.Also Giggs' form at 37 years old is SCARY and puts younger players to shame.

Looking forward to Jose Mourinho murdering Pep Guardiola as far as strategy goes and Real hopefully getting a great result tommorrow.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Giggs certainly isn't playing like he has a super-injunction and a big dirty secret hanging over his head...allegedly :side:.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Gotta respect Sir Alex Ferguson for making a world class team out of players that clubs like R.Madrid or Barcelona etc., would never buy except for Rooney probably.Also Giggs' form at 37 years old is SCARY and puts younger players to shame.
> 
> Looking forward to Jose Mourinho murdering Pep Guardiola as far as strategy goes and Real hopefully getting a great result tommorrow.


He's a legend

Can't wait for El Classico


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Predicting typical Mourinho tomorrow, slugging it out for a 1-0 win. 10 men defending, with 5 very fast players ready on the counter. But Barcelona will also have a game plan, just will be very difficult to execute on a very defensive minded Real.


----------



## Assassin Evans (Apr 27, 2011)

Great performance from Man Utd. Neuer was quality in goal for Schalke. I think Utd would have definitely been considering him as Edwin's replacement if he hadn't already agreed to join Bayern Munich in the summer. £18 million I think. 

I really hope Real Madrid beat Barcelona


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Madrid have so many good players at their disposal fuc, i'm excited to see the starting line up. 

Barca will hammer away though, I'm cheering Barca all the way tomorrow.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

puyol back for barca swings it in their favour, even with iniesta out. puyol just holds barca together.


----------



## Logz (Apr 27, 2011)

I had the feeling that United were not going to score when Neuer kept making all those saves in the first half. I must say that everybody for United played well. I've never seen a team look so comfortable in a champions league semi-final. Hoping for a Madrid V United final.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Barca only have Alves/Pique/Puyol/Milito fit don't they? Be interesting to see how Milito does at left back, unless Pep plays Puyol there like he's done once or twice before.

As for the game this morning, fantastic stuff from us really should've been 4 or 5 but Neuer had a great game. Bayern have got a damn good keeper, even if he's a little dick ridden beyond belief by some. 

All hail Sir Ryan of Giggs. WHAT A PLAYER.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Barca vs. Jose's strategy... It's going to be good.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Barca only have Alves/Pique/Puyol/Milito fit don't they? Be interesting to see how Milito does at left back, unless Pep plays Puyol there like he's done once or twice before.
> 
> As for the game this morning, fantastic stuff from us really should've been 4 or 5 but Neuer had a great game. Bayern have got a damn good keeper, even if he's a little dick ridden beyond belief by some.
> 
> All hail Sir Ryan of Giggs. WHAT A PLAYER.


I have noticed that you dislike players who other people think are good, and like players who other people think are shit.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

redeadening said:


> God damn i hope Bayern steal him in the summer.


Bayern need to give Kraft games. With experience, he'll be top notch. He won't be Neuer, but he'll be almost as good.

A Neuer move to Dortmund would be colossal. Won't happen but COLOSSAL.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

While watching the game I felt sorry for Raul for playing for such a team.He's still better than Adebayor and would be great at Real, in my opinion.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

COLOSSAL


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Barcelona please.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

C'mon Madrid, i can see tonights match ending 1-0 to madrid, then madrid going ultra defensive at the nou camp with a 0-0 draw hopefully


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> I have noticed that you dislike players who other people think are good, and like players who other people think are shit.


What the fuck are you on about? I clearly stated Neuer is damn good, just coz I'm not calling him the BEST IN TEH WORLD like some others doesnt mean I dont like him. I think he's a great keeper who deserves to be a top club. I just don't think he's the best around.

Also, I back players who are proven class (Saha, Milito etc) and don't suddenly turn on them coz they struggle after long injury lay offs and are no longer first choice like others do. Example: "Milito's been shit this season" after he'd been out for over a year and has to come back and be second fiddle to Pique/Puyol and even Abidal. Hardly fair when he then gets thrown in for an odd game here and there and you expect him to be as good as he was.

I've noticed you failed to realise this.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Giggs certainly isn't playing like he has a super-injunction and a big dirty secret hanging over his head...allegedly :side:.


The tabloids are retards. They are only using Giggs as a target because he is Welsh (as is Imogen). 

He needs to be knighted.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> What the fuck are you on about? I clearly stated Neuer is damn good, just coz I'm not calling him the BEST IN TEH WORLD like some others doesnt mean I dont like him. I think he's a great keeper who deserves to be a top club. I just don't think he's the best around.
> 
> Also, I back players who are proven class (Saha, Milito etc) and don't suddenly turn on them coz they struggle after long injury lay offs and are no longer first choice like others do. Example: "Milito's been shit this season" after he'd been out for over a year and has to come back and be second fiddle to Pique/Puyol and even Abidal. Hardly fair when he then gets thrown in for an odd game here and there and you expect him to be as good as he was.
> 
> I've noticed you failed to realise this.


You took that way more seriously that it was meant. It was a joke, not a factual statement as there's obvious inaccuracies with my comment.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> What the fuck are you on about? I clearly stated Neuer is damn good, just coz I'm not calling him the BEST IN TEH WORLD like some others doesnt mean I dont like him. I think he's a great keeper who deserves to be a top club. I just don't think he's the best around.
> 
> Also, I back players who are proven class (Saha, Milito etc) and don't suddenly turn on them coz they struggle after long injury lay offs and are no longer first choice like others do. Example: "Milito's been shit this season" after he'd been out for over a year and has to come back and be second fiddle to Pique/Puyol and even Abidal. Hardly fair when he then gets thrown in for an odd game here and there and you expect him to be as good as he was.
> 
> I've noticed you failed to realise this.


wtf :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Last night Van Der Sar became the first 'keeper to record 50 clean sheets in the Champions League, what a man.
Not gonna be easy to replace VDS.

And yes, those tabloids are cunts. I still hope it's not true though .


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

RatedR13 said:


> You took that way more seriously that it was meant. It was a joke, not a factual statement as there's obvious inaccuracies with my comment.


Meh. I just felt as if you were having a go at me for not creaming over Neuer. Maybe I went a bit over the top but I do defend some players who others think aren't that good. Hard to tell sarcasm and such over the net, especially when 8*D is absent from your post.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Btw does anyone else think that Brazilian Ronaldo is the greatest striker ever?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Btw does anyone else think that Brazilian Ronaldo is the greatest striker ever?


incorrect, that would be mario THE GREAT balotelli


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Btw does anyone else think that Brazilian Ronaldo is the greatest striker ever?


I don't like him at all.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Btw does anyone else think that Brazilian Ronaldo is the greatest striker ever?


Probably would have been if that injury in 99 didn't happen.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Kiz said:


> incorrect, that would be mario THE GREAT balotelli


Okay


Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't like him at all.





Joel said:


> Probably would have been if that injury in 99 didn't happen.


So who's the best striker ever in you opinion?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Btw does anyone else think that Brazilian Ronaldo is the greatest striker ever?







Had to be done.

Ronaldo Classic is one of the best strikers ever, maybe not the greatest but close. I figure the lead up to the 98 final as one of the reasons his career ended how it did.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually don't know. When I wrote that comment, I didn't even think about who is infront him in that category.

Maybe it is him, as Maradona, Pele and Cruyff are arguably the only players that were better than he was and none of them were "strikers".


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Ronaldo would definitely be the best striker I've witnessed, huge shame about his injury problems though as it is scary to think how good he would have gotten.

I pretty much regard him as the second best player I've seen, behind Zidane.

EDIT: Didn't bother to include Maradona/Pele and whoever else as I never saw them. Well, I saw Maradona near the end of his career and it wasn't great.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

surely torres is above him now what he has scored?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> surely torres is above him now what he has scored?


True. But then Dzeko scored on Monday, so it's got to be him now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Bebe is going to blow everyone else out of the water next season, just you wait 8*D


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Bebe is going to blow everyone else out of the water next season, just you wait 8*D


In League one?


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Nahhhh, just wait till Mame Biram Diouf returns from loan, once he has a good team behind him he will be unstoppable.

You will never forget the name.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> True. But then Dzeko scored on Monday, so it's got to be him now.


dzeko already had scored, just not in the league.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Batigoaaaaaaaaaaaal

The best striker of this generation!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Jobbed_Out said:


> In League one?











.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
YOU FUCKIN KNOW IT 8*D


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

My mate actually scored a great goal w/ him on PES against me and won, so technically he is already brilliant.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

wabak said:


> My mate actually scored a great goal w/ him on PES against me and won, so technically he is already brilliant.


i agree, we might as well just start referring to him as 'THE GREATEST PLAYER EVER TO PLAY THE GAME" now as its just delaying the inevitable


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shouldnt it be senor splooge himself chicharito


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> So who's the best striker ever in you opinion?


Don't know. And don't really care at all.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> dzeko already had scored, just not in the league.


Against Notts County & some Greek team, right? Holy shit, Dzeko is legit!


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

is there a general football discussion thread? or are we allowed to talk nonsense (aiming this at the person who called Balotelli the greatest ever, as it's obviously Bebe) in this thread or the normal prem one?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kiz said:


> shouldnt it be senor splooge himself chicharito


nah fuck off, we are just giving everyone else a chance this year by playing bebe in the reserves, hernandez wont even get in the team next year when Bebe starts turning on the magic


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Joel said:


> Against Notts County & some Greek team, right? Holy shit, Dzeko is legit!


He needs to score on a rainy weekend at Stoke to be a true legend, apparently that's why Messi can never be considered great.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

wabak said:


> is there a general football discussion thread? or are we allowed to talk nonsense (aiming this at the person who called Balotelli the greatest ever, as it's obviously Bebe) in this thread or the normal prem one?


wabak


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Against Notts County & some Greek team, right? Holy shit, Dzeko is legit!


goals are goals. torres has 1, dzeko has 5.

i guess torres did come from a different country though, has had a hard time adapting to the epl obviously.


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> wabak


8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> He needs to score on a rainy weekend at Stoke to be a true legend, apparently that's why Messi can never be considered great.


Errr... Ok?



Kiz said:


> goals are goals. torres has 1, dzeko has 5.


No doubt.



Kiz said:


> i guess torres did come from a different country though, has had a hard time adapting to the epl obviously.


I prefer to use the "having one awful season in about ten isn't so bad" excuse.

What excuse will you use when Dzeko continues to suck and City sell him for a cut price next year?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

idk because i sincerely doubt that will happen.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Until City gets a decent coach they ain't got no bright future.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Dzeko is gonna stick around, it's Tevez that's leaving...soon.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Until City gets a decent coach they ain't got no bright future.


we seem to go alright when we don't play 3 holding midfielders.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

United fans are crazy, Bebe isn't the best in the world. That honour clearly goes to Mame Diouf.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Considering he is only 34 years old and Giggs can still put on incredible perfomances at 37, then no.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fair to say giggs took a bit better care of himself than ronaldo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Best striker ever would have to be between Fat Ronaldo, Raul, RUUD and Henry. But yeah, I'd probably just give it to Ronaldo over Van Nistelrooy.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Pele? Even though he played Attacking MF at times.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Who watched Pele?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

His achievements speak for themselves to be fair.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

If that's the stand you're going to take, then why even bother discussing anything?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

wabak said:


> is there a general football discussion thread? or are we allowed to talk nonsense (aiming this at the person who called Balotelli the greatest ever, as it's obviously Bebe) in this thread or the normal prem one?


i talk nonsense all the time. i don't confine it to 1 thread.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

@ Hohenheim of Light
Obviously I can't be conclusive as I haven't seen him during the time he was active and the only way to form an opinion of him as a player is statistics.


----------



## Inhal (Apr 12, 2011)

Isn't this a champions league thread?????

bebe or mambre diouf !!! macheda and welbeck will pwn them all


and not going beyond the champions league discussion!! Madrid vs man utd would be GOLD!! we would be seeing non stop counter attack football unlike barca vs man utd when barca finally scores when man utd yawns and falls aslepp after not touching the ball after an hour.

I would love to hear the commentator going mad after Rooney and ronaldo runs toward the goals at a space of one minute


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I've figured out what I want to happen in Madrid vs Barca:
Fairly boring and safe game, Madrid score late on and win 1-0.
Then, next week Barca constantly pin back and pressure Madrid, forcing them to pick up a load of bookings & suspensions for the final but Madrid hold out and make it to the final missing a few key players.

Make it happen, Jesus.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pulling an all nighter, this match better not suck balls.


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Well I'll only be watching the first 15mins and last 15mins, so I am praying that all the action takes place within those.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm going to chime in here and say Ronaldo is easily the best striker in modern football (i can't judge the likes of Puskas and Muller). He had strength and power, great in the air, was generally an unstoppable penalty taker, he was a lethal finisher both in the box and from long range, in his youth he went round players with ease as well. Performed on the big stage like very few have ever done, 3 times world player of the year and leading world cup goal scorer prove this. Henry is definitely second, he should have won world player of the year in 2004 when Ronaldinho won it, that was a complete joke.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ It was Zidane who won it that year (2004), Seb. But I agree. Henry should have definitely won it that year. Especially as it came straight after the unbeaten season (a team which he more or less led).

I never really saw Ronaldo as a great header of the ball though. Always thought that was the only part of his game which needed to be improved.

Edit:



Word said:


> Considering he is only 34 years old and Giggs can still put on incredible perfomances at 37, then no.


To be fair, Giggs never had two near career ending injuries.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pretty sure Ronnie won it in 04 and 05. I know b/c he won it twice and Cannavaro definitely won in 06 as that was the World Cup year. Zidane was 98, 00 and 03 I think.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Pretty sure Ronnie won it in 04 and 05. I know b/c he won it twice and Cannavaro definitely won in 06 as that was the World Cup year. Zidane was 98, 00 and 03 I think.


Yeah, you're right. Completely forgot about Cannavaro.

Speaking about that award, I think C. Ronaldo is the only Premier League player to ever win it in 2008.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIFA_World_Player_of_the_Year

ronaldinho won in 04 over Henry


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

You Barca fans ready to be raped?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Iniesta isn't starting. Isn't this game at the Bernabau? Yet Jose won't even play a striker.

Barca will take this tie.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Ive put the bar really high for this match. It better not disappoint.

Swedish TV have hyped the hell out of it. Moved it to free TV so more can enjoy it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Uh oh... Albiol is playing...

Don't trust that guy at all.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

16 minutes in and.....im disappointed.

Has Real had a chance yet???

Its been 16 minutes of passes so far.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i fell asleep, but not really. if that makes sense. i was laying down watching and kinda woke up even though i had been watching the whole time. odd. my rambling point being, this will be 0-0.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Well there has been a little more heat in the game. But with my expectations, its still sucked pretty bad.

And FUCK the guy with the green laser that keeps annoying the Barca players. Moron.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I genuinely can't enjoy the game when players start acting like this. Obviously United, Arsenal, Chelsea, Liverpool etc have all had times when certain players would surround the ref or wave imaginary cards, but this is every single decision, now. Should make the second half interesting but fucks sake.

I'm glad I'm not officiating this game, it probably would have been abandoned by now for the amount of players I'd have booked for dissent/getting in my face.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

c'mon ref you know you want to get the red card out


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Awful, awful half of football. Both teams are littered with diving, cheating, card-waving cunts who only seem to be up for it when they're running towards the ref.

Edit: Busquets just proved my point. I fucking loathe that cunt.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah surruonding the ref in almost every situation is ridiculous. Sometimes I wish a ref would just make an example and give everyone a yellow card.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Please Mourinho don't come back to Chelsea. 

This game has been utterly pathetic. I love Spanish football but this is all handbags and diving everywhere 

Real Madrid set up to park the bus at home, I'd feel ripped off as a Madrid fan seeing that in a Champions League semi-final. Entertaining football > Safe football


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Busquets is the biggest twat in football, diving wanker


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ronaldo's free kicks have been awful. 

valdes did well there. hoping thats a sign of things to come. game needs to open up more.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Busquets. That was a fucking horrible display, it's funny that this side of Barca's game never gets mentioned because as brilliant as they can be, some of this can just be a shame to watch.

Football in the PL isn't perfect, and I'm the first to admit that sometimes even United players can make me cringe with their antics, but we're still a million miles away from this sort of display here. I can understand the atmosphere being heated, but it's a shame that anger isn't being pushed towards productivity.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Awful, awful half of football. Both teams are littered with diving, cheating, card-waving cunts who only seem to be up for it when they're running towards the ref.
> 
> Edit: Busquets just proved my point. I fucking loathe that cunt.





united_07 said:


> Busquets is the biggest twat in football, diving wanker


That guy... There are no words.



Crespo4000 said:


> Please Mourinho don't come back to Chelsea.
> 
> This game has been utterly pathetic. I love Spanish football but this is all handbags and diving everywhere
> 
> Real Madrid set up to park the bus at home, I'd feel ripped off as a Madrid fan seeing that in a Champions League semi-final. Entertaining football > Safe football


So Madrid should bend over and let Barca fuck them in the ass? This is the only way they can compete with this Barca team at the moment.

And Mourinho is only second to Ferguson. If we ever have a chance of getting him back, we should take it.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Joel said:


> So Madrid should bend over and let Barca fuck them in the ass? This is the only way they can compete with this Barca team at the moment.
> 
> And Mourinho is only second to Ferguson. If we ever have a chance of getting him back, we should take it.


How about actually trying

Bring on a physical striker who can hold the ball up for an outlet and at least have a go. 

This Barcelona team is incredible yes but Reals team is hardly unworthy of a good go at it. It's no real surprise Mourinho has set up this way but it's f*cking boring to watch and hardly overwhelming for Spanish football as a whole unless you want to watch a bunch of blokes roll around the floor. It's bad enough seeing people do that at Chelsea let alone 10 odd players between these two sides


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Barca's substitute Keeper got red carded. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Fingers crossed for Valdes getting himself sent off now, for the lulz.

Like when we had John "The Cat" O'Shea between the sticks, Mr Clean Sheet himself.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if this happened to us we'd just stick Suarez in goals. 100% save rate.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

real will no doubt try to get valdes sent off now


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

This half already has a different feel to it. Like its hit another gear.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ramos out of the return leg. dumb challenge.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It feels like 30 seconds doesn't go by without a foul and it's not really the refs fault. It's just both sides are being really sloppy.

Pepe, straight red. Misses the final?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pepe, red carded. handbags at 10 paces ladies.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Dive dive dive yellow dive yellow dive dive surround ref red


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Mourinho might as well start naming 10 on his team sheet, at least pick which player he loses for the game :lmao

Poor challenge, maybe a yellow for me. Much lower on the leg, although similar, that Scholes got sent off for in the semi final, and I thought that was fair enough. Dangerous tackle.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Seriously, how the HELL isnt Valdes getting a yellow card?? One second he is standing in his goal, a situation happends and right away he runs to the ref and starts yelling.

Fucking ridiculous.

Stay in your own goal famn it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao this is geting ridiculous, well at least he is out of the final if they get through


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mourinho sent off too.

"A clash between two of the worlds footballing heavyweights!"

Yeah fucking right. A shambolic, pathetic spectacle of everything that's wrong with football.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm disgusted at Real getting a fucking red card against barcelona again.Not only that but Mourinho is sent out too.UEFA makes it too obvious that they want Barcelona on the final imo.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

How many reds has Jose had against Barca?

One in each of the 4 games this season. Motta last season (though that was never a red). I remember Del Horno getting a red for taking out Messi a few years back.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I'm disgusted at Real getting a fucking red card against barcelona again.*Not only that but Mourinho is sent out too.UEFA makes it too obvious that they want Barcelona on the final imo.*


:lmao delusional.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I think Casillas is the only likable guy out on the pitch right now.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

The worst thing is, we'll have the 'pleasure' of watching one of these teams in the final.

This match is a fucking joke. It's like watching a a cross between Torres and Nani on their very worst days, but 20 of them. Must be difficult to choose between rolling around on the floor and jumping up to scream in the ref's face.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I'm disgusted at Real getting a fucking red card against barcelona again.Not only that but Mourinho is sent out too.UEFA makes it too obvious that they want Barcelona on the final imo.


The other three were cast iron reds and this one you could certainly argue a red for. Your last sentence is a joke, especially considering Madrid are a bigger team than Barca.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I might sound pathetic here but if this was United/Chelsea in the semi and shit like this was happening, Platini would take action. This is just pathetic piece of shit, the game is insanely dull and I hope United rape one of these teams in the final.

What's Ronaldo free kick goal ratio? I mean if I took 10 freekicks a game, I'm sure at least one would go in.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

It was coming


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Messi. 1-0. this game is awful.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

UEFA should warn both teams about their future conduct.
Actually, they should throw Madrid & Barca out of the competition and award the trophy to United.
It's the right thing to do, for football :side:.

Messi scores.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I love how if this was us at Chelsea we'd be bollocked for it 

Like tapping up players, money concerns, I don't think I've read an article on the financial side of things from the Spanish top 2 regarding UEFAs rules and that's not taking into account the times they have tapped up players or that either of these sides have been disgraceful on the field. 

I take back what I said about this showcasing the division because this is meant to be the best we have to offer in the world of football and it's annoying seeing whatever happen go by under UEFA. 

Good thing is though, at least Barcelona have enough talent to fill up some spots in Eastenders.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> How many reds has Jose had against Barca?
> 
> One in each of the 4 games this season. Motta last season (though that was never a red). I remember Del Horno getting a red for taking out Messi a few years back.


Drogba got sent off in the second round game against them in 04/05.

I don't care that they knocked us out, I don't care that they beat us for the trophy in 08, I will be hoping United win the trophy over Barca.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I really, really hope all hell breaks loose after the final whistle.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Great Skill from Messi right there. Best part of this whole match


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd like to see Tevez do that.

MESSI


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hoping United win? fuck that. Schalke to make a comeback at Old Trafford, make the final and then beat Barca :side:


Messi gets another, 2-0. commentators love blowing their load over anything Messi does, this time it was deserving of it ;D


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Cant wait to hear Mourinho´s comments after this one. Should be golden


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Giggs-esque from Messi, 0-2.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Sublime goal but not going to cum my pants over it, ITV style


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Messi is such an exceptional footballer, it's a shame that the game isn't going to be remembered for his goals, especially the second. However, if both teams are going to act so petulant, so pathetic, you can't expect it to be forgotten.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lol giggs-esque, more like cryuff/maradona-esque


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

United/Barca final then.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> lol giggs-esque, more like cryuff/maradona-esque


ok we get it, you hate giggs


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Joel said:


> Drogba got sent off in the second round game against them in 04/05.
> 
> I don't care that they knocked us out, I don't care that they beat us for the trophy in 08, I will be hoping United win the trophy over Barca.


Same, I really hope for United and Hernandez to win this years Champions, if not, it's gonna be a looong summer hearing all the fanboys and bandwagoners talking about Fadcelona being the greatest club ever, etc.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Disappointed. I stayed awake for this??

A bunch of crybabies, and a ref that doesnt have the balls to take control of the game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not really, it was just better than Giggs.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> ok we get it, you hate giggs


Yeah I don't rate him alongside Messi, therefore I hate the guy.

I happen to think that what Giggs still does at 37 is ridiculous.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Apparently those ITV commentators are going to be the FIFA 12 commentators. Yeah, music shall be played.

Bye bye, Madrid. United/Barca final.
A victory for United will be a victory for football :side:.

We're gonna lose .


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I reckon people would worship Giggs more if he wasn't Welsh. He had zero international success whatsoever.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I wasn't even putting Giggs down, I was just saying that goal was far more like a Maradona or Cruyff goal - all about ball control and skill followed by a sublime placed finish. Giggs was always about pace and flying past wingers and smashing it into the net.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> Yeah I don't rate him alongside Messi, therefore I hate the guy.
> 
> I happen to think that what Giggs still does at 37 is ridiculous.


well you cant compare giggs now, but giggs like 10-15 years ago can be compared

if messi would have scored any of these goals the commentators would be creaming themselves


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Messi's finish on the second was pretty great. First one was nicely worked by Afellay. I like him on the wings. Was a tedious game to watch for the most part though. Sergio Busquets being a cunt, like always. Obviously anything can happen in football, but Madrid's chances of a rally at Camp Nou are near zero. Not surprised, Copa Del Rey aside, I wasn't too sure if Madrid would be able to get a win over Barca in this tie. Crappy game overall, but I have no invested interest in watching a United/Madrid final anyways. Hopefully next game INIESTA is back to rape the Madrid midfield.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I said "Giggs-esque" because it reminded me of the Arsenal FA Cup goal.
Wasn't actually trying to compare the two, Jaysus.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Both horrible cheats, about time someone put them in their place.

would love to see scholes put he's studs through ramos, pepe, alves, busquets.

ohhh and Jose to takeover SAF, no thanks.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Both teams locked in their dressing rooms by UEFA :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Referee escorted off the pitch under police riot shields. Lovely.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Referee escorted off the pitch under police riot shields. Lovely.


If that was Celtic/Rangers they would be uproar from the media and officials.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

And these are the best two clubs in the world... fpalm

The difference between two teams with a bunch of cheaters was one: Lionel Messi. The referee allegedly said that his favorite player is Lionel Messi before the match. :side:

Manchester United vs. Barcelona. Epic!

Come on, ManU!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So 1st classico in this run was draw, 2nd real and 3rd messi 2-0 real


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Horrible match. Best teams in the world? Both are full of crybabies and divers. Really hope ManU(if we make it to the final) can beat whoever wins the tie. Madrid and Barca don't deserve to be champions after this shameful display. Messi was the only bright spot in the match and Affelay gets an honorable mention.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

FCB should stand for Fucking Cheating Bastards after that. All the respect I had for them has gone after tonight. They were an absolute disgrace. Pedro, Busquets and then Alves all rolling around on the floor like they'd been shot with the rest of the team charging after the ref in a pack was disgusting to see. They might be the greatest footballing side in the world but their image in a lot of people's eyes will change dramatically after tonight.

I hope to god there's a strong ref for the final and Barca don't get a United player sent off like they did Pepe.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Im dreading scholes going in on any barca player :argh:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nige™;9638642 said:


> FCB should stand for Fucking Cheating Bastards after that. All the respect I had for them has gone after tonight. They were an absolute disgrace. Pedro, Busquets and then Alves all rolling around on the floor like they'd been shot with the rest of the team charging after the ref in a pack was disgusting to see. They might be the greatest footballing side in the world but their imagine in a lot of people's eyes will change dramatically after tonight.
> 
> *I hope to god there's a strong ref for the final and Barca don't get a United player sent off like they did Pepe*.



I'm with you, i'm sure Rio will be urging the boys to stay on your feet.


Beating them lot would be amazing but Messi has to be stopped.

And united07 i as much as i love Paul i don't want him starting he will get sent off. hope i am wrong


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fergie needs to bring it up in his press conference on the week of the final, drill it into the refs head that Barca are cheats.
And that we are saintly :side:.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Anyone else of the opinion that Messi is the best player to ever touch a ball?

I know he has young and has a full career ahead of him and all that, but he is from a different planet already.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Tensions were high and the clasico clearly brought out the worst in both teams but lets not pretend Man Utd are angels either. Nani can dive around with the best of them, Ronaldo used to do the same. Scholes can put in some horrific tackles, Keane used to do the same. Rooney made an idiot out of himself in front of a pitchside camera recently, Cantona has done the same.

United are a better team than Madrid and won't play nearly as defensive so we should see a cracking final and the real Barcelona.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Seb said:


> Tensions were high and the clasico clearly brought out the worst in both teams but lets not pretend Man Utd are angels either. Nani can dive around with the best of them, Ronaldo used to do the same. Scholes can put in some horrific tackles, Keane used to do the same. Rooney made an idiot out of himself in front of a pitchside camera recently, Cantona has done the same.
> 
> United are a better team than Madrid and won't play nearly as defensive so we should see a cracking final and the real Barcelona.


Much in the same way players at every major team act up though, no-one's arguing that. However that was the better part of two entire teams, particularly Barcelona, diving, card waving, pretending to have been hit in the face, crowding the ref with every decision. The actions at half time were hardly covering either team in glory, either.

Lots of players piss me off, including Nani and Scholes at times. Look at the likes of Torres, Drogba, Suarez, Terry, I feel the same about them, all for different reasons. This is the first time in many years two entire teams have made me feel that way, and it was disgusting to watch. Naming 5 United players over the last 15 years or so doesn't really change that, and it's an odd thing to try and defend it with tbh.

This game also marked the first time I've been happy to see Adebayor, which left me a bit bemused 8*D


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Seb said:


> Tensions were high and the clasico clearly brought out the worst in both teams but lets not pretend Man Utd are angels either. Nani can dive around with the best of them, Ronaldo used to do the same. Scholes can put in some horrific tackles, Keane used to do the same. Rooney made an idiot out of himself in front of a pitchside camera recently, Cantona has done the same.
> 
> United are a better team than Madrid and won't play nearly as defensive so we should see a cracking final and the real Barcelona.


United never disgrace themselves to the level that Barca did tonight. 

Have to agree with Mourinho's statements about Barca always getting some help from the refs. Teams like Chelsea and Inter do play a more physical style and the red cards they got against Barca may have been fair, but the way the Barca players crowded the ref after every tackle tonight does show they tend to pressure refs to get decisions to go their way.


----------



## Assassin Evans (Apr 27, 2011)

As good a team as Barcelona are I just cannot stand all their pathetic theatrics! Dropping like flies at the slightest contact or diving then rolling around on the floor as if they've just been hacked down and can't get up yet 30 seconds later they are running down the wing perfectly fine! 
I know other teams can be accused of this but in my opinion Barcelona are the worst for it! Busquets is a CHEAT! Someone should have smashed into him and gave him a real reason to be rolling around on the floor!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"Tensions brought out the worst in both teams"

Erm...no. Barca & Madrid are like that most weeks.
Madrid have Di Maria diving & card-waving every week. Ramos, Marcelo, Alonso, Ronaldo, Carvalho, all card-wavers and some divers.
Barcelona, the entire team surrounds the ref at any opportunity, Pedro dives, Busquets dives, Alves dives.
So it's not just "tensions" tonight. Both teams are riddled with cunts.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Pedro running into Arbeloa and dropping like he got punched by Mike Tyson was despicable. Dani Alves was waving decisions in his favour and Busquets was just being Busquets. Three truely disgusting players. Valdes running half the pitch numerous times to get his word in was ridiculous, especially since he isn't a captain.

If this was United, Chelsea, Arsenal, they would be warned, maybe even fined for the conduct against the referee that Barcelona escalated to. And I am pretty sure I saw Guardiola mouthing off towards decisions, yet wasn't sent to the stands.

Messi's goals was the one tiny freckle of gold in a pile of shit. Ronaldo shouldn't be taking Real Madrid's freekicks either. They are wasting golden opportunities.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Messi in beast mode.

Lol more fights.

One step closer to the dream final!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lionel Messi is the only player in that entire match that deserves any recognition whatsoever, like mentioned above it's a shame that his brilliant display will be overshadowed by the ugliness of that game. 

Did Madrid even want to play football at their own stadium? They played like shit, and tackled like shit for the most part. Lol even fucking Ronaldo was defending at times, it was just ridiculous to watch. 

Barca dived like a bunch of pussies, and were basically babies crying to the refs after fouls. Sergio and Pedro were especially embarrassing, just shameful. 

It's a damn shame that two teams that have the ability to play beautiful football put on such a horrendous pathetic display.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hoping for a discussion about this;

"Why does this happen? Barcelona are a fantastic team. I don't understand why Pepe was sent off. It paved the way for Barcelona to finish the tie."

"I said nothing to the referee. I just laughed and applauded his decision without saying anything. I'd rather say no more because if I tell him and UEFA what I really think my career would end here and now. Since I cannot say it, I'll ask a question: Why? Why Ovrebo? Why Bussaca? We are talking about an absolutely fantastic football team. Why couldn't Chelsea reach the final two years ago? It was a miracle that Inter reached the final last year. Why kill a tie that could end 0-0 after three hours? I don't understand why."

Last year, Inter outplayed Barcelona, two years ago, Chelsea had 2 stonewall penalties turned against them, with the score of the match put up on the UEFA website hours in advance. Obviously the point I am going for is that UEFA 'push' Barcelona towards winning the match. Any opinions on that? Or just some stupid conspiracies?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I read the full article on The Guardian website and he is gonna get in serious shit for those comments, I wouldn't be surprised if it was a 6 game ban, at least. From what I read it seems like he stopped just short of calling Barca & UEFA corrupt.
José is in deep doo-doo this time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I obviously like Barcelona, but I think the ref in 09 was kissing their ass, either that or he was incompetent as fuck. Chelsea were royally screwed, and its hard to deny that. Maybe Pepe would not have received a red today if Barca players did not surround the ref. Who knows? I still think that over the two legs Barca would have won anyways. I admire Jose's outspoken, go out with your guns blazing nature. I really wish he would return to Chelsea .

Sergio Busquets is irritating. An average player, who embellishes too much. But what can you say? Players like that are everywhere. We will probably get a more entertaining and attacking final with Barca/United anyways. Today's result doesn't change the fact that Madrid had a pretty awful strategy at home which made for a crap game for the most part.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hopefully the obvious final between United and Barcelona isn't marred with contraversy. But it'll obviously have Pedro dying 5 times to Fletcher/Carrick doing a slight tackle, Busquets trying to sway the referee to give them a yellow card etc and a Scholes red card to murdering Iniesta.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Madrid's strategy was indeed awful today, what's the point in playing a defensive game at home when you have the most powerful attacking force in the world today..:/


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shit game, good result.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

AS pulled another photoshop job with the tackle, shopping Alves out and claiming the ref was a "fan of Messi". Madrid and their two "Fanzines" Marca and AS always make me laugh with their bullshit. 



> Injusta tarjeta roja a Pepe


Fuckwits!




Joel said:


> *Errr... Ok?*


The quote the British press always go on about is "Messi is good but can he perform on a rainy night at Stoke"


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Busquets is without a doubt the biggest diving little cunt ever. Add to the fact he's fairly overrated. I absolutely despise him. Pedro, Alves, Valdes were also total scum today, and Di Maria, Ramos from Real were not much better. A total joke of a match, and people wonder why certain countries bag football out, coz of fairies and cheats like these. The entire game should've been a showcase on why it's the biggest and best sport in the world, but it was the complete opposite. Both teams should be ashamed of their conduct, but especially Barcelona, what a disgrace.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Jobbed_Out said:


> The quote the British press always go on about is "Messi is good but can he perform on a rainy night at Stoke"


the british press dont really go on about it seriously, its just a bit of a joke line, after andy gray once said it when he was a pundit


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Busquets is without a doubt the biggest diving little cunt ever. Add to the fact he's fairly overrated. I absolutely despise him. Pedro, Alves, Valdes were also total scum today, and Di Maria, Ramos from Real were not much better. A total joke of a match, and people wonder why certain countries bag football out, coz of fairies and cheats like these. The entire game should've been a showcase on why it's the biggest and best sport in the world, but it was the complete opposite. Both teams should be ashamed of their conduct, but especially Barcelona, what a disgrace.


Our World Champions, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

united_07 said:


> the british press dont really go on about it seriously, its just a bit of a joke line, after andy gray once said it when he was a pundit


I've heard it on the BBC football podcasts quite a bit as well as press pass and Football weekly once or twice. I was using it as a joke line a few pages ago but I guess Joel didn't know what I was referencing, no big deal.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at Mourinhio. Yes, the world is against you.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Final seriously needs a strong ref.

Jose was foooking brilliant.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

One unbeaten team left in the competition. Deserved champs


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol, looking back at the game yesterday, makes me even more infuriated. 

I wouldn't be even the slightest bit sad if Busquets broke both his legs and could never play football again. He's an absolute disgrace.

Edit:










lulz


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Jose Mourinho is the MAN! Somebody should speak out against the "bureaucrats," and I'm glad he did. A ban might be coming his way but Football Management and specifically UEFA haven't discovered the tool of "free speech," I believe.

On the match, Real Madrid were playing for a 0-0 draw obviously, and it was working until the stupid red card. You can't say that it wouldn't have remained 0-0 if Real had 11 players on the pitch. Obviously, they were banking on the away goal.




EGame said:


> Lionel Messi is the only player in that entire match that deserves any recognition whatsoever, like mentioned above it's a shame that his brilliant display will be overshadowed by the ugliness of that game.


Saint Iker.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

UEFA are gonna discipline both teams, Barca got in trouble for the half-time "brawl" and Madrid have been charged with 5 offences.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Hopefully the obvious final between United and Barcelona isn't marred with contraversy. But it'll obviously have Pedro dying 5 times to Fletcher/Carrick doing a slight tackle, Busquets trying to sway the referee to give them a yellow card etc and a Scholes red card to murdering Iniesta.


Yeah right because we all know that United are a perfectly innocent team what with their 97 minute winners during a 3-4 minute injury time and numerous dubious penalty decisions.

Regardless however the talk of this Barca team being the best ever is highly annoying. Performance-wise they're only as good as the Milan team from a few years back and I don't rmbr anyone hailing that side as the best ever. Bayern Munich and Ajax won this thing like three times in a row in the seventies - okay you can argue it's harder now with more teams but still until Barca at least defend in Europe I'm not sure how the greatest ever tag is applicable. They are arguably the most glorious team to watch though.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

T-C said:


> Anyone else of the opinion that Messi is the best player to ever touch a ball?
> 
> I know he has young and has a full career ahead of him and all that, but he is from a different planet already.


Until he has a memorable world cup he should never be in the same discussion as icons like Maradona, Gerd Muller, Cruyff, Pele, Ronaldo, Zidane et al. International Football is the pinnacle of the sport and a great world cup is worth much more than a world class season domestically. 

Messi is in a team of world class players, Maradona took two fairly average clubs (Argentina and Napoli) to glory.

He still has a long, frutiful career ahead of him but he needs a grandstand performance on the biggest stage of them all.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> Yeah right because we all know that United are a perfectly innocent team what with their 97 minute winners during a 3-4 minute injury time and numerous dubious penalty decisions.


the goal was actually at 95:28, and city had wasted over a minute celebrating their goal in injury time and there was a sub, so the ref added on another 1:30 to the 4 mins, so the goal was scored in time. The 7mins is where the game restarted and the whistle was blown.

And anyway united have had there fair share of bad luck this season, for example against chelsea in the league, and various over decisions. The only dodgy penalty i can remember given for us was berbatov against liverpool


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Messi is the best in the world right now. His fate as an all-great will be decided in Brazil 2014.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> Yeah right because we all know that United are a perfectly innocent team what with their 97 minute winners during a 3-4 minute injury time and numerous dubious penalty decisions.


Why are people bringing up the fact that United keep getting decisions to go their way? No one should even be bothering to talk about us right now. The focus is on Barcelona and it should remain on them. United do get help from refs once in a while (not going to argue that fact), but we also get decisions go against us at crucial times too. When have Barca ever been called out for their actions? They have gotten loads of help from refs in the past few seasons in the Champions League. Never hear anyone complaining that much when that happens. Yet we always have to listen to that shit all season long, every year. Really respect Mourinho to actually point all this out.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Everyone talking about the Madrid/Barca shambles, bring up United for no reason = obsessed & bitter 8*D.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

eddiefan said:


> Why are people bringing up the fact that United keep getting decisions to go their way? No one should even be bothering to talk about us right now. The focus is on Barcelona and it should remain on them. United do get help from refs once in a while (not going to argue that fact), but we also get decisions go against us at crucial times too. When have Barca ever been called out for their actions? They have gotten loads of help from refs in the past few seasons in the Champions League. Never hear anyone complaining that much when that happens. Yet we always have to listen to that shit all season long, every year. Really respect Mourinho to actually point all this out.


People are bringing it up because there was a bunch of posts saying the two teams are cheats and man united should win 'for the good of football' (as it will likely be a Barca/United final). If you really do subscribe to the idea of Mourinho saying there's a UEFA conspiracy to get Barca to the final, then I don't know what to say to you.

As for Barca's theatrics, Busquets aside, they're no worse than any other club (Madrid are far worse. So are Chelsea.), though both clasico teams seem to embarrass themselves when they play each other. I personally believe a lot of what happened on wednesday stemmed for Mourinho's hugely negative tactics that frustrates not only Barcelona but his own players too (you could see the frustration on Ronaldo's face).

Barcelona will win this tournament and they deserve too as they are the best team. Fergie's tactical nouse and Rooney's return to form definitely gives Man Utd a great chance though. He absolutely bossed the game against Schalke the other day. Even as someone who follows Barca even I would smile if Rooney came out and scored the winner in the final to really cement himself as one of the best players in the world again.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Seb said:


> People are bringing it up because there was a bunch of posts saying the two teams are cheats and man united should win 'for the good of football' (as it will likely be a Barca/United final). If you really do subscribe to the idea of Mourinho saying there's a UEFA conspiracy to get Barca to the final, then I don't know what to say to you.


Don't believe the UEFA conspiracy theory or that United should win for the good of football. Both of those points are jokes. But you cannot seriously think that all the red cards given against certain teams who played against Barca in recent CLs are all just coincidences. Barca's theatrics and ref pressuring played a huge part in those decisions. 



Seb said:


> As for Barca's theatrics, Busquets aside, they're no worse than any other club (Madrid are far worse. So are Chelsea.), though both clasico teams seem to embarrass themselves when they play each other. I personally believe a lot of what happened on wednesday stemmed for Mourinho's hugely negative tactics that frustrates not only Barcelona but his own players too (you could see the frustration on Ronaldo's face).


So playing against a team using defensive tactics gives Barcelona players the right to act like complete jackasses? And why would you called Mourinho's tactics negative? Playing defensive, counter attacking football is not a negative approach and is probably the only way to beat a team like Barcelona. Anyone questioning the way he approached the game obviously hasn't followed Mourinho's career for too long. That is the way he has preferred for a long time. Even Real Madrid fans are questioning his tactics, but what did they expect when they hired him? I am disappointed that he doesn't attack more given the wealth of attacking options he has, but really am not surprised he chooses to use his players that way.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eddiefan said:


> And why would you called Mourinho's tactics negative? Playing defensive, counter attacking football is not a negative approach


:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Also :lmao at the same post.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you're kidding right.

and city with 3 holding midfielders look to win 3 zip.

mourinho played like a bitch. all that money, not an inch of spine.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

> 90 + 1 min: Barcelona score the important goal courtesy of Bojan, but it's disallowed because of a Yaya Toure handball in the build-up. That's a harsh decision - it was very much ball-to-hand as an attempted clearance struck him after being fired from point-blank range; there was nothing he could do about it.


Minute by minute of last seasons Inter/Barca match, Jose never mentions why shite calls go his way.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Because Jose is a fucking egomaniac. Plus he's delusional as fuck.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

eddiefan said:


> Don't believe the UEFA conspiracy theory or that United should win for the good of football.


Bizzare. So now you don't agree with Jose. Because that was his stance.



> But you cannot seriously think that all the red cards given against certain teams who played against Barca in recent CLs are all just coincidences. Barca's theatrics and ref pressuring played a huge part in those decisions.


Um, yeah. Barcelona DOMINATE possession and teams become frustrated. If you set teams out like Jose does, you're going to get red cards. Jose has had 8 red cards against Barcelona in the last few years. Can you argue any of them weren't justified? Apart from the Motta one last year, and the Pepe one in the most recent game, even though it was a studs up into the foot challenge it did look accidental. The 3 red cards he had in the previous Clasico's this year were all certain reds.

It's been 4 years since a team had more possession than Barcelona in a game.



> So playing against a team using defensive tactics gives Barcelona players the right to act like complete jackasses?


Where did I say this? If you look at what I said you'll see I said both teams embarrass themselves when they play each other. 



> And why would you called Mourinho's tactics negative? Playing defensive, counter attacking football is not a negative approach and is probably the only way to beat a team like Barcelona.


Ah okay, so playing 3 defensive midfielders and NO recognised striker despite having 3 class strikers (Higuain scored a hat-trick at the weekend and Benzema has been in the form of his life for the past few months) on the bench isn't negative?



> Anyone questioning the way he approached the game obviously hasn't followed Mourinho's career for too long. That is the way he has preferred for a long time. Even Real Madrid fans are questioning his tactics, but what did they expect when they hired him? I am disappointed that he doesn't attack more given the wealth of attacking options he has, but really am not surprised he chooses to use his players that way.


Mourinho attacked Barcelona last year at the San Siro and won convincingly. They then parked the bus in the second leg and clung on. This time Mourinho, with a better attacking team than he had last year, parked the bus in the home leg with no lead to protect and was punished for it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I was waiting for S1TV this week, no comments on the match from José though .

Wenger going mental :lmao.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

What did Wenger say?

On the topic of managers, who is better currently: SAF or Jose?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

saf, he's winning a league.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SAF - His team is pretty weak compared to Madrid yet he is pretty much in the finals of the Champo league & have won the league.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I prefer Jose. Dude is epically entertaining.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Seb said:


> Bizzare. So now you don't agree with Jose. Because that was his stance.


If you read my original post, I said I respected Mourinho's decision to point out that teams playing in big CL matches against Barca always seem to end the game with 10 men. Never said anything about the UEFA and UNICEF conspiracy theory, which was probably said because he was still emotional after the game. His other points were reasonable and I respect that he chose to say them even with UEFA's hardcore rules against free speech. It was also great to hear someone speak out against Barca. There seems to be an unwritten law which forbids anyone from ever bringing Barca's faults out into the open. 



> Um, yeah. Barcelona DOMINATE possession and teams become frustrated. If you set teams out like Jose does, you're going to get red cards. Jose has had 8 red cards against Barcelona in the last few years. Can you argue any of them weren't justified? Apart from the Motta one last year, and the Pepe one in the most recent game, even though it was a studs up into the foot challenge it did look accidental. The 3 red cards he had in the previous Clasico's this year were all certain reds.
> 
> It's been 4 years since a team had more possession than Barcelona in a game.


That is the most unconvincing argument against the red cards accusation. Just because they dominate possession there is bound to be a player from the opposing team sent off? It has absolutely nothing to do with the fact that they get in the ref's face after a tackle and their players roll around on the grass and act like they have been shot? If this was United we were talking about, most non-United fans would be happy to point the finger at us and claim we always cheat. But just because Barca are considered the best team and play "beautiful football", it is unfathomable to accept the fact that they want to get an advantage by getting a player sent off.



> Where did I say this? If you look at what I said you'll see I said both teams embarrass themselves when they play each other.


You said "I personally believe a lot of what happened on wednesday stemmed for Mourinho's hugely negative tactics that frustrates not only Barcelona but his own players too (you could see the frustration on Ronaldo's face)." 

Seemed to me like you said that Barca players got frustrated by Mourinho's counter attacking strategy which led them to behave the way they did.



> Ah okay, so playing 3 defensive midfielders and NO recognised striker despite having 3 class strikers (Higuain scored a hat-trick at the weekend and Benzema has been in the form of his life for the past few months) on the bench isn't negative?


Defensive, counter attacking football has proved to be an effective strategy in the past so I do not at all think it is a negative approach. Mourinho has already said that he planned to bring in a proper striker in the latter stages of the game, but Pepe's red card killed that plan. The only reason people are looking at this as a negative approach is because of the strength of the attacking players Real has. But his tactics were working up till the red card and they could have possibly kept the 0-0 scoreline and hoped to get away goals in the 2nd leg to advance.



> Mourinho attacked Barcelona last year at the San Siro and won convincingly. They then parked the bus in the second leg and clung on. This time Mourinho, with a better attacking team than he had last year, parked the bus in the home leg with no lead to protect and was punished for it.


I think he felt safer to attack with Inter at home because they had a stronger defense than Real did in this game. Carvalho was missing. Their best bet was to go for a late winner after frustrating Barca's attack for most of the match. Again, the red card was gamechanger. If they had managed to hold this match to a goalless draw or even pick up a late winner, and then go through on away goals in the 2nd leg, Mourinho would be proclaimed to be a genius and the press (and the fans) would be kissing his feet. It was a decent strategy which might have worked if not for the sending off.

And also fpalm at the people laughing cause I don't think counter attacking football is a negative approach. Mourinho has been using it most of his career and has earned quite a few trophies using the strategy at crucial moments in the season. So calling it negative is most definitely wrong. Just cause you guys weren't entertained by the game Mourinho made Real play doesn't make it negative.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Jose - as he won a cup this season


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

eddiefan said:


> If you read my original post, I said I respected Mourinho's decision to point out that teams playing in big CL matches against Barca always seem to end the game with 10 men.


Which implies there is a UEFA conspiracy. Which is what Jose said.



> That is the most unconvincing argument against the red cards accusation. Just because they dominate possession there is bound to be a player from the opposing team sent off? It has absolutely nothing to do with the fact that they get in the ref's face after a tackle and their players roll around on the grass and act like they have been shot?


How is it? I'm pointing out that a team that passes the ball quickly and dominates possession like Barcelona is more likely to induce a foolish challenge or a frustrated lunge. It's just logical. Especially in an El Clasico.



> If this was United we were talking about, most non-United fans would be happy to point the finger at us and claim we always cheat. But just because Barca are considered the best team and play "beautiful football", it is unfathomable to accept the fact that they want to get an advantage by getting a player sent off.


The referee should be strong enough to ignore this. Besides, Madrid were doing it as well.



> You said "I personally believe a lot of what happened on wednesday stemmed for Mourinho's hugely negative tactics that frustrates not only Barcelona but his own players too (you could see the frustration on Ronaldo's face)."
> 
> Seemed to me like you said that Barca players got frustrated by Mourinho's counter attacking strategy which led them to behave the way they did.


I was implying the lack of either team being able to take the initiative may have led to the petty squabbling, yes.



> Defensive, counter attacking football has proved to be an effective strategy in the past so I do not at all think it is a negative approach. Mourinho has already said that he planned to bring in a proper striker in the latter stages of the game, but Pepe's red card killed that plan. The only reason people are looking at this as a negative approach is because of the strength of the attacking players Real has. But his tactics were working up till the red card and they could have possibly kept the 0-0 scoreline and hoped to get away goals in the 2nd leg to advance.


He wasn't playing counter attacking football lmao, he was parking the bus, he had three defensive midfielders and NO striker on the pitch. The whole game was Barca dominating the ball and Madrid trying to stop them scoring.



> And also fpalm at the people laughing cause I don't think counter attacking football is a negative approach. Mourinho has been using it most of his career and has earned quite a few trophies using the strategy at crucial moments in the season. So calling it negative is most definitely wrong. Just cause you guys weren't entertained by the game Mourinho made Real play doesn't make it negative.


Facepalm at you for thinking Mourinho wasn't playing negative. How could he have been any more negative? Plenty of teams play counter-attack effectively (Man Utd for example), what Madrid were doing was parking 8 or 9 men behind the ball and leaving Ronaldo up top. Mourinho even so much as said in the post match press conference he was parking the bus and planned to bring on strikers at the end to poach a winner.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

united_07 said:


> the goal was actually at 95:28, and city had wasted over a minute celebrating their goal in injury time and there was a sub, so the ref added on another 1:30 to the 4 mins, so the goal was scored in time. The 7mins is where the game restarted and the whistle was blown.
> 
> And anyway united have had there fair share of bad luck this season, for example against chelsea in the league, and various over decisions. The only dodgy penalty i can remember given for us was berbatov against liverpool


Did you happen to miss the champions league semi-final first leg game against Chelsea when Ramires was blatantly brought down by one of your defenders and no penalty was given when it was actually a red card challenge. I think United fans mocking Barca for cheating tactics is just a little bit hypocritical that's all because you guys get dodgy decisions on a pretty darn consistent basis.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> Did you happen to miss the champions league semi-final first leg game against Chelsea when Ramires was blatantly brought down by one of your defenders and no penalty was given when it was actually a red card challenge. I think United fans mocking Barca for cheating tactics is just a little bit hypocritical that's all because you guys get dodgy decisions on a pretty darn consistent basis.


and the week before chelsea were given a extremely soft penalty against united, and david luiz should have been sent off, swings and roundabouts


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

United have had way too many dodgy decisions for it to be a simple case of swings and roundabouts. They get the same treatment that Juventus used to receive back in Serie A's glory days.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Whatever it has been like in the past (which is fairly obvious) it is hard to argue against the fact that United are getting more big decisions against them then for them over the past season or two.

Nani aside, there aren't many blatant cheats at United either. Notice the blatant i.e. regular.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Arsenal seem to get the most big penalty decisions this year, they've had 16 this season to united's 9


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Arsenal also seem to concede the most penalties. Cos their defence sucks though, rather than referee incompetence.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Arsenal's horrible defence is something I think we can all agree on. A shame because they are so easy to root for with their glorious football yet they are also so infuriating at times. They probably need a more prolific centre forward too.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

What team would everyone rather play in? A team like Arsenal who haven't won anything for years yet play fantastic football or a team that is very tactical based (a Mourinho-like team) that wins things? Rio was having some banter on his twitter with an ex-Arsenal guy who would rather been in the attractive football team than the successful one.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Attractive football means nothing if you don't win anything tbh. Thats the only difference between Barca & Arsenal really. When Barca actually play football they play with such skill and flair and WIN games. Arsenal don't. Every fan would tell you that they would rather win trophy playing ugly football and getting cheap goals than playing beautiful football all the time and win nothing year after year. Any fan that says otherwise is delusional tbh.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

The thing about Real crying over the Barca players making the most of the challenges is the fact that their players are just as guilty of doing it, maybe not in this match but they do it. They also went in hard in the Copa del Rey final and for the most part you could say they got away with it, the Braca flopping is their response.

However, in Spain and Latin American football this kind of "accentuate the contact" mentality is more accepted than in Britain or similar mentality countries (eg: Australia), where it's okay to go in a bit harder and diving is frowned upon. Asia has a similar mentality to the Latin countries and in International football they always make out that the Australian teams are big bad guys who are out to hurt their smaller opponents.

It's just something to understand when watching these teams play football.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Agree with that post. Criticise Barca if you must, but don't feel sympathy for either Madrid or Mourinho. Mourinho and Madrid are solely responsible for destroying the match as a spectacle, not Barcelona.



> Every fan would tell you that they would rather win trophy playing ugly football and getting cheap goals than playing beautiful football all the time and win nothing year after year. Any fan that says otherwise is delusional tbh.


Not really true at all. Granted most fans care about winning things more than attractive football. There are many fans all around the world who demand a style fist, and results secondly.

One thing I really hate about the whole 'style vs results' debate is the notion that the two cannot be combined. Believe it or not, but playing good football on the deck more often than not correlates to winning far more than playing hoofball or defensive/counterattacking football does. Statistical analysis shows that as far as correlation goes, the two most important things in determining win percentage is possession and number of shots on target. Just because Inter Milan beat Barcelona in the CL once by not even attempting to attack away from home, it doesn't mean that Barca lost the tie by 'trying to play too nicely'. Also, contrary to popular belief, the Chelsea team that won the double under Ancelotti last season played football just as nicely as Arsenal if not better.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Would I rather play at a club with pretty football or one that wins trophies? Neither. I'd rather play at Man City so I get a shitload of money, despite not being very good at football. 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bkb james milner hulk.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Why would you criticise mourinho's tactics, they same thing worked a week before when they won in the copa del rey, of course he would try the same thing. Its only after Real had a player unfairly sent off that barca scored. It would be stupid to expect them to go out and play attacking football, as everyone knows Barca are the best at that and Real have already found that out when they lost 5-0.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Mourinho needs to return to England.

Never mind, after what happened in the 1st Leg, there is no way Mourinho is leaving Real before winning the La Liga and the Champions League; unless, they fire him of course.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

St. Stephen said:


> ^ Agree with that post. Criticise Barca if you must, but don't feel sympathy for either Madrid or Mourinho. Mourinho and Madrid are solely responsible for destroying the match as a spectacle, not Barcelona.


Real's tactics may have been negative but it was Barca's shameful constant play acting and hounding the ref that ruined it for me as a spectacle. They made it a farce, making a mockery of the game. Only when Pepe was sent off did Barca made some real openings.

All Real did was try and get a result by playing to control Barca and to go to the Nou Camp without Barca getting an away goal. Barca were the disgrace with their cheating. I do feel some sympathy for Real in the sense that they'll be without Pepe when he should be playing.



St. Stephen said:


> Not really true at all. Granted most fans care about winning things more than attractive football. There are many fans all around the world who demand a style fist, and results secondly.


Idiots tbh.



St. Stephen said:


> One thing I really hate about the whole 'style vs results' debate is the notion that the two cannot be combined. Believe it or not, but playing good football on the deck more often than not correlates to winning far more than playing hoofball or defensive/counterattacking football does. Statistical analysis shows that as far as correlation goes, the two most important things in determining win percentage is possession and number of shots on target. Just because Inter Milan beat Barcelona in the CL once by not even attempting to attack away from home, it doesn't mean that Barca lost the tie by 'trying to play too nicely'. Also, contrary to popular belief, the Chelsea team that won the double under Ancelotti last season played football just as nicely as Arsenal if not better.


Those statistics don't apply to everyone. Just look at us. We played ugly under Big Sam and got in the top 10 last year. This year with our pretty football if you can call it that, we'll be lucky to stay up.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

In my view, both teams were a disgrace. Not just Barca. Real had their fair share of ref crowding, diving, rolling around. Pepe's red card....it's happened before. Studs up showing...it's not like this is the first time. 

I do think Barcelona missed Iniesta in that game though. Messi provided the brilliance in the end.


----------



## Y2J™ (Nov 13, 2009)

For me, the worst part of the game was how the Barcelona players hounded the referee to give a red card to Pepe. I was half hoping for Dani Alves to actually injure his leg when he jumped off the stretcher. Real Madrid definitely doesn't seem to play positively against Barcelona, but Barcelona wasn't helping the game with their terrible acting. Hopefully they both play with better sportsmanship in the second leg, and they don't have another crap referee.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> In my view, both teams were a disgrace. Not just Barca. Real had their fair share of ref crowding, diving, rolling around. Pepe's red card....it's happened before. Studs up showing...it's not like this is the first time.
> 
> I do think Barcelona missed Iniesta in that game though. Messi provided the brilliance in the end.


Madrid dived and hounded the ref in the the cup final and la liga game, given that and the atmosphere Mourinho has created in Spain it's no surprise Barca eventually responded.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm just suprised by the amount of shit Barcelona has been getting, when Madrid has pretty much done/been doing the same thing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Idiots tbh.


Different footballing traditions. Just like most people in England hate Wigan because their fans leave early, don't singing/create an atmosphere, and don't have much of an away support. A lot of fans in Spain hate Osasuna for playing rubbish football.

Yet in England if you have a go at Stoke for their rubbish football, people say at least they make a good atmosphere at the Brittania, and in Spain if you have a go at Villarreal for their rubbish support, they'll say at least Villarreal play lovely football.


----------



## Inhal (Apr 12, 2011)

SO who's going to win tonight!! Would hope a miracle would save real madrid but my brain says the tie is over


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Barca 1-1 Madrid.

I just hope it isn't a shambles like last week and if it is, I hope Busquets has a legitimate reason to hold his face, like maybe a Madrid players boot being lodged there.

And a few suspensions for Barca too, please.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Messi, Pique, Puyol, Iniesta, Villa and Xavi all to get banned/suffer minor non-career threatening injuries tonight please.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wonder what acts Alves and Busquets have in store for us tonight.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Apparently Mourinho isn't even at the stadium. I heard on the radio that if he showed up he is expected to hand in his phone in to UEFA officials so he could not communicate with his assistant at half-time.
But if he's in a hotel watching he can use his phone at half-time.
If that's true he is a crafty bastard.


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

It's fantastic that Eric Abidal is back on the Barca bench tonight, what a quick recovery from a liver tumour. Although I hope he hasn't come back too soon.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Seb said:


> Madrid dived and hounded the ref in the the cup final and la liga game, given that and the atmosphere Mourinho has created in Spain it's no surprise Barca eventually responded.


It's pretty impressive that a Mourinho managed to drive the likes of Busquets, Alves and Pedro to start diving and cheating with his awful tactics. He's done nothing but sully their good name, now.

Both teams were just as bad as eachother, and frequently are. Hell, Di Maria's probably one of the very worst of the lot. It's actually just sad that two teams of that calibre needed to resort to THAT showing last week, hopefully today is a lot better. Maybe one or two of the players were a little ashamed having watched some of their actions back.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lets go, red cards! *clap clap, clap clap clap*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Casillas is in BEAST mode.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Casillas Is literally the only reason Madrid are still in this tie.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao @ Carvalho


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Did anyone actually see the Real foul there?

EDIT: Just saw the replay. Hmm..


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

What a joke!, dive by mascherano, real should of had a goal there


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Game over.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Anndddd Boom goes the dynamite 

Good night Madrid


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

The more I think about it, that Madrid 'goal' was probably right to be chalked off, Ronaldo did take out Mascherano, but it only happened because he himself was fouled. If he was going to pull the game back, it should have been for a Madrid free kick, surely?

Adebayor, genius :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Love all these challenges on Busquets, hopefully his leg will snap sooner or later.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Mascherano has such an unlikeable face. Hopefully he talks himself into a red card again tonight.

EDIT: Marcelo, game on! Sort of.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Comeback on the cards?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Comeback on the cards?


Mourinho must be feeling quite good about it, now!



Jose Mourinho said:


> Asked if Madrid, trailing 2-0, were now out, Mourinho replied simply: "Yes, yes." There was a pause and then he added: "We will go there with pride and respect for football. It is a world that sometimes disgusts me to live in and earn a living from, but it is my world. We have to go there without Pepe, who didn't do anything, without [the suspended] Ramos who did nothing, without a coach who can't be on the bench. It is impossible. And if we score a goal and open up the tie a little, they will just kill it again. Tonight we have seen that we do not have any chance."


Oh.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nice Motivation right there from Jose :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Messi's one of the best in the world at rolling around.

Adebayor, jesus :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

4 Clasicos, 4 really shitty matches.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Adebayor fpalm


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Congratulations to Barca, then. Haven't exactly been great fun to watch, but they have been the better team over the two legs.

Hopefully we join them in the final tomorrow night.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know whether it's because I want the english club to win it, or because Barcelona, as good as they are, disgust me by selling 'injuries' like they've just been decapitated, but I want United to win (assuming they go through, otherwise I want Schalke to win)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Meh.

They deserve it over Madrid, but it doesn't mean I like it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Barca 1-1 Madrid.


No biggie :side:.

Was a decent game for most of the first-half but then the usual shit crept in.
Madrid should have had a goal at 0-0 but Carvalho should have been sent off well before then.
Adebayor was hilarious kicking lumps out of Barca players :lmao.
Mascherano is a buck-toothed cunt.

Bring on those Barca fuckers, United can take 'em. (After we dispose of Schalke)


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

I know he's on more money and just won the Copa del Rey, but in terms of obtaining real success, does anyone think Ronaldo is regretting (even slightly) leaving Man Utd for Real Madrid? He doesn't seem too happy on the pitch during games at the moment.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Refree ruined the second half of that game by incorrectly ruling out madrid's goal at 0-0, madrid looked like they could come back from there


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ronnie is more than welcome back at United. I'm sure a deal could be struck.
Bebe + Gibson + £4 million sounds reasonable :side:.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm tired of hearing this referee shit. I'll accept that the refereeing in the first leg was horrendous and absolutely favored Barcelona. In the second leg, it was more logical in many cases because had the referee followed the rules, two Real Madrid players would have gotten the red card. However, that doesn't change the fact that Mascherano didn't even get a yellow card for his academy award winning performances last night. The referee disallowing the first goal was a major blunder because the comeback was on for Real. The referee didn't give Real free-kicks out of the penalty box too. Overall, the refereeing was below par and favored Barcelona. There is no doubt.

But the main point is: Did Real play better than Barca? With all that said, Barcelona were still better than Real Madrid over the two legs. I don't like Barcelona but they outclassed Real in both legs. Jose Mourinho's tactics could have worked if Pepe wasn't sent off in the first leg, but this isn't any other team, is it? It is Real Madrid that has some of the finest footballers in the world. With such an impressive pool of talent, Real couldn't match FC Messi-Xavi-Iniesta. Is it the greatness of those players, or is it Real's poor tactics and inability to perform? It could be both. Bottomline, Real deserved what they got. Sure, the refereeing cost Real the final at Wembley but that's life--you have to be one step ahead of everybody in order to succeed. Real weren't.

Barcelona seem like the undisputed Spanish giant, at the moment. But I'm sure, somewhere inside--Jose Mourinho has that vindictive smile because out of the four meetings, Real drew two, won one, and lost one due to the referee's blunder. If they achieve that in this season, next season--Real Madrid will come to Barcelona with all cylinders firing. Jose Mourinho knows this.




DB said:


> I know he's on more money and just won the Copa del Rey, but in terms of obtaining real success, does anyone think Ronaldo is regretting (even slightly) leaving Man Utd for Real Madrid? He doesn't seem too happy on the pitch during games at the moment.


I said this a while ago. Although I believe that things will be different for Ronaldo from next season onwards--for the better--but Ronaldo was the "King of the Premier League," with Man United. In La Liga, he is that guy who is second to Lionel Messi and looks like a cub in front of the Lion called Lionel Messi (on the pitch). It's not a bad thing, per se but it has to be derailing Ronaldo's self esteem because he had watched Messi outperform him in all of their games together. All Ronaldo can do is complain after the game is over. The compare and contrast is always rampant and unfortunately, he is the in playing in the same league as the best player in the world today. It wouldn't be this bad if Ronaldo was somewhere else because then the exposure would have been less. At the end, I guess he is happy at Real; although, to everybody else, he seems more of a fit in Man United.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ronaldo can catch up to Messi. He knows it too.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Praying to God hope to avoid Barcelona/Real Madrid for next years finale. The teams need to avoid themselves in European competition.

Its a big 'what if' in this. What if Mourinho wasn't banned from the touchline, Pepe and Ramos weren't banned for the second leg. Could Real Madrid have won this? Say it did finish as 0-0 at the Bernabeu like it seemed Mourinho had hoped. Throw in Higuain as the killer instinct, Pepe being the ball winner which was coming across as the plan, passing the ball to the playmaker Xabi Alonso and get the ball into the final third, onto Higuain, Ronaldo or even di Maria.

I do believe that Pepe was the key to winning the match for Real Madrid. And without him, they stood zero chance. Conspiracy? Probably not, but his red card was nowhere near justified, and could of been withdrawn if the game didn't turn out to be a complete clusterfuck.

I think Ronaldo is happy at Real Madrid, but I don't think he was happy with the plan and approach to play Barcelona. It forced him to defend!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Refree ruined the second half of that game by incorrectly ruling out madrid's goal at 0-0, madrid looked like they could come back from there


Lets make a few things clear here -

Mascherano made a meal of it.

Ronaldo taking him out was accidental.

That being said it WAS a foul, he clearly fell into the back of the defender and took him down.

Also, it wasn't a disallowed goal. The whistle went straight away after the foul. Valdes barely made an effort to save it. He didn't even leave the ground. They weren't denied a goal, as Higuain put it into the back of the net well after the whistle. Would he have scored anyway? Who knows.

Lastly, Madrid didn't look like they were going to comeback. Lets not be silly here. Barcelona were the better team in both legs and no team has ever come from behind in champions league semi from 2 goals away from home, let alone against arguably the best side of the champions league era.

More embarrassing reaction from the Madrid players, including Casillas. Calderon made some very astute comments.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> Lets make a few things clear here -
> 
> Mascherano made a meal of it.
> 
> ...


how can it be a foul if ronaldo was blocked off in the first place by pique, thats why ronaldo fell, ronaldo hardly even clipped him, mascherano knew he couldnt get back so went down, he was diving all night. If you watch the vid the ref blew just as higuain was taking his shoot, valdes clearly tried to save it. 




If pepe wouldnt have been sent off in the first leg unfairly it looked like that match would have ended 0-0, so mourinho tactics could well have worked.


oh and :argh:

#MUFC team: VDS, Rafael, Evans, Smalling, O'Shea, Nani, Gibson, Anderson, Scholes, Valencia, Berba
subs : Kusczek, Evra, Vidic, Fletcher, Giggs, Owen, Hernandez -


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

No foul was given against Pique. The referee blew before Higuain took the shot. Also, you try having a big man like Ronaldo fall into the back of your leg and try stay standing up. Yes, Mascherano rolling around the floor was theatrical and over the top, but Ronaldo still took the back of his leg.

How long was it until Madrid even had a shot on or off target? Pretty sure NONE in the first half.

Pepe had his foot high and put his studs straight into Pedro's (I think it was Pedro?) foot. It was harsh as it looked like he was going for the ball, but not the basis for the biased UEFA conspiracy theories that have been flying around.

Barcelona were the better team in both legs and deserved to qualify. Man Utd/Barca at Wembley will be a fantastic occassion.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> No foul was given against Pique. The referee blew before Higuain took the shot. Also, you try having a big man like Ronaldo fall into the back of your leg and try stay standing up. Yes, Mascherano rolling around the floor was theatrical and over the top, but Ronaldo still took the back of his leg.
> 
> How long was it until Madrid even had a shot on or off target? Pretty sure NONE in the first half.
> 
> ...


watch around 1:35 onwards it is clear that there was no contact

http://www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satell...ia/TV_images_show_Pepe_didn_t_touch_Alves.htm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Dodgy enough looking team, should see us through.
An early Schalke goal would not be good for the nerves though.....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So Manchester United Vs Barcelona at Wembley eh?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

2-0, Gibson, having the game of his life.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Schalke goal was a pretty amazing finish.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Great night for Man U.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

ANDERSON, the fuck?

ANDERSON.

Good to see Fletch.

EDIT: ANDERSON again! I'm losing my shit.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Schalke are like a pub team. Can't believe any of you were nervous.

Interesting footage, good thing I said the Pepe red card was harsh then :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Anderson to get a hattrick and beat his career total for united


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Seb said:


> Schalke are like a pub team. *Can't believe any of you were nervous*.
> 
> Interesting footage, good thing I said the Pepe red card was harsh then :side:


Poor record against German sides over two legs, Schalke's earlier headline-making results in the tournament, the sheer unpredictability that's in the nature of two legged knockout rounds. I'm basically nervous going into every CL game out of the group stages.

In fairness though, these two games have been much, much easier than they've had any right to be. This game would have been even more pointless had Neuer not beasted up last week.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Whenever united start with evans at centre back im nervous doesn't matter who are the opposition


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

YES! Bring on those Barcelona fuckers, I'm confident we can beat them.
Won't be easy, definitely not, but we have a good chance.

Gibson, best performance for United I think.
Possibly the same with Anderson.
Smalling is class.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

what formation do you reckon united should use for the final

perhaps this, might be a bit misleading to look at, park would be a good choice to man mark messi, as he can keep up with him and track back for the full 90mins, then when attacking it could easily switch to a 4-4-2 with rooney heading up top and park filling in on the left. Went for o'shea ahead of the twins at right back purely based on experience, rafael or fabio could go in on a risky challenge and the barca players will make the most of it, so they could be a risk to be sent off

--------------VDS---------------
o'shea-----rio-------vidic------evra
valencia--carrick--giggs-park---rooney
----------hernandez-------------


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I can see a very similar line up to that being played. Possibility of Fletcher playing and Giggs coming off the bench if we need extra creativity, depending on form over the next few games.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

As crude a prediction as this is...

With Man U's dirty playing style and Barca's expertise at diving, I'm predicting Barcelona wins 3- or even 4-1 after a Man U player gets sent off. Even without that though I'd give Barcelona 2-1.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Suddenly I've no interest in the final.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Great performance from United last night and bring on Barcelona! It will be a very tough game but it should be enthrilling and entertaining to watch.

That was Gibson's best game in a while, he was gold throughout with his passes, runs and even the goal (albeit lucky) was good. Anderson was excellent throughout and doubled his goal total for United in just one game and Nani and Valencia provided the danger on their respective wings. Nani was quiet in the first half but in the second half, he was brilliant.

Berbatov, despite not scoring had another solid game and even gained an assist for Anderson's goal. His ball control especially was sweet to watch.

Our back four were solid; Smalling was class, Evans was comfortable and had another solid showing, Rafael did well for the time he was on the pitch and O'Shea had a good game. Our midfield did well in winning possession of the ball and working the ball up the pitch. Schole's passes were spot on as usual. Overall, a pleasing result after the Arsenal away loss.

It was also awesome to see Owen Hargreaves watching the game.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Glad we were able to get through to the final with our secondary squad. Really surprised at how badly Schalke messed up these 2 legs. They have a decent enough team, but just didn't get going in both games. Beating Barca is going to be tough but if anyone can do it, it's SAF. A 2-1 score for us would be great.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Evo said:


> As crude a prediction as this is...
> 
> With Man U's dirty playing style and Barca's expertise at diving, I'm predicting Barcelona wins 3- or even 4-1 after a Man U player gets sent off. Even without that though I'd give Barcelona 2-1.


how do united play dirtily?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Hello, my names Nemanja Vidic.

That said, I wouldn't say United play dirty. Physical yes, and granted sometimes physical play can be misinterpreted as dirty on the continent, but aside from one or two players, United aren't really dirty at all. I think the final will be a relatively clean affair with Barca just concentrating on playing their football, and United on defending well and counter-attacking. Their is a lot of mutual respect between the two sides, so I doubt the match will flair over despite it being a final.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I just heard that the diving event scheduled for the 2012 Olympics has been brought forward to May 28th 2011 at Wembley Stadium, participants include: Daniel Alves, Sergio Busquets, Nani, Wayne Rooney, Javier Hernandez, Pedro Rodriguez, Javier Mascherano and many more.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I wish my name was Javier. Javier Escuella.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Steph's Lover said:


> I just heard that the diving event scheduled for the 2012 Olympics has been brought forward to May 28th 2011 at Wembley Stadium, participants include: Daniel Alves,
> Sergio Busquets, Nani, Wayne Rooney, Javier Hernandez, Pedro Rodriguez, Javier Mascherano and many more.


Poor....


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Poor....


Awful joke, but Arsenal fans tend to be a big fan of throwing stones at their own greenhouse windows, tbf.

http://www.goal.com/en/news/780/fa-...theo-walcott-apologises-for-diving-in-attempt





















It's the same way they're the only team that never make bad challenges, etc. No-one in their right mind supports diving in football, but practically every major team has someone who'll at least go down too easily to get ahead. It's an ugly part of the game, yes, and we do have players that pull shit that pisses me off- it's a bit rich from a fan of a club that's had exactly the same from their players.

The one thing I am glad about is that in English football, whether that's United, Arsenal, Liverpool, Chelsea, whoever, I don't remember every seeing a game as rife with cheating as the first leg of Barcelona/Madrid. I'm ecastic that we aren't at that level of the game, right now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well it wouldn't really make much sense if the joke included players who aren't in the final.

If it just said Busquets, Alves and Pedro, you guys would be posting; "LOL", ":lmao" etc.

But thou shalt not besmitch the good name of Manchester United. The most fair team in the universe. The team that can do no wrong.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Manchester/Ireland vs. Australia


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Except, as I said in my post, we do have players that dive, exaggerate, play-act, etc. The three mentioned in the 'joke' (I wouldn't have laughed if it was just Barcelona, simply because it wasn't funny the first time it was used, about 5 years ago) are guilty of it to lesser or greater extents, Ronaldo was terrible for it when frustrated, I've seen flashes of real petulance from Rafael, some awful challenges from him, Scholes, Evans, and some ugly acts over the years of players shouting in players faces.

The thing is, we're really no worse with this shit than other teams. Every decision that's made in a United game is automatically the most high profile of the week, though, and gets replayed endlessly, so the poor showings on our side are the ones people remember more vividly. Wouldn't have it any other way, though, just reflects the size of the club.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Not really, it's just a shit joke. I know we've got divers in Nani and to a lesser extent (but still too much) Rooney. Every teams has their divers.
Arsenal = Chamakh.
Chelsea = Drogba, Torres.
Liverpool = Gerrard, Suarez.
United = Nani, Rooney.

And I wouldn't have laughed if it had just been Barca players in that joke.
I probably would have replied "pack of cunts" or something along those lines.
Double standards, vital part of being a football fan :side:.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think we've had as many players dive all season, all tournaments, as much as say, Busquets or Mascherano did over those two legs. That's the difference that makes these things annoying to me.

The scariest thing about the final is how we're going to pressure them. By half an hour in, I predict 3 United players on yellow cards (one being red, if Scholes starts).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fair enough. But you just got to understand that there are so many Man Utd fans on this forum compared to others, so a lot of you just come across really biased at times.

But when you're just scrolling down and you see pro United comment on and on and on, it gets a bit sickening. But it's not really your fault. It is what it is. Just a shame that the other teams don't have high numbers of support on this forum.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd say there were probably as many Liverpool fans on this particular forum, or at least it'd be very close. But football isn't football without pissing off/getting pissed off by other fans, let's be honest


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

"But it's not really your fault. It is what it is. Just a shame that the other teams don't have high numbers of support on this forum."

Or in the world.

(Y)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I'd say there were probably as many Liverpool fans on this particular forum, or at least it'd be very close. But football isn't football without pissing off/getting pissed off by other fans, let's be honest


The Liverpool fans are Australian! They're asleep when we're up and up when we're asleep!

But off the top of my head - 

Man United: NGN (you), Silent Alarm, RatedR13, T-C, haribo, The Monster, Role Model, Forever Shadow, Berbarito (or some shit), wabak, Medo, United_07, WWE_TNA and Michael Car...Er...Renegade.

Liverpool: Rush, BkB Hulk, King Kenny, Destiny, MrMondayNight and ChainGangSoldier.

Again, it's not like it's your fault or anything. 



RatedR13 said:


> "But it's not really your fault. It is what it is. Just a shame that the other teams don't have high numbers of support on this forum."
> 
> Or in the world.
> 
> (Y)


Madrid says hola.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Turns out I forgot a lot of people.. whoops. Yeah, I'll give you that one. The Australian Liverpool contingent always seem to be awake when United lose though, the bastards.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

But It's ok. Because with myself, Rockhead, redeadening, Evo and Lostfap, Chelsea by far have the best supporters on this forum. And when I am allowed to post in the Premier League thread again, it's going to get smug up in there.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

You're banned from that thread? Damn, wanted as many Chelsea fans as possible in there on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm always awake when football is on. Role Model knows that. NICE TIMESLOTS was coined years ago.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pretty nervous about Sunday's match, and the thing is I can't even watch it. Have to follow the game on my phone. -insert rage-


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The game is on 1:10am Monday here I think. NICE TIMESLOT


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

10:10 AM for me. Normally a great timeslot, except I'll be with family.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck yeah city

:side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Not really, it's just a shit joke. I know we've got divers in Nani and to a lesser extent (but still too much) Rooney. Every teams has their divers.
> Arsenal = Chamakh.
> Chelsea = Drogba, Torres.
> Liverpool = Gerrard, Suarez.
> ...


SUAREZ. Champion striker, goalie and diver. What a PLAYER.



Joel said:


> The Liverpool fans are Australian! They're asleep when we're up and up when we're asleep!
> 
> But off the top of my head -
> 
> ...


Australia representing right there with Liverpool. Michael 'Adam' Carrick being a United fan means he should probably be deported.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Turns out I forgot a lot of people.. whoops. Yeah, I'll give you that one. The Australian Liverpool contingent always seem to be awake when United lose though, the bastards.


Pfft, you enjoy the rep. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

liverpool's my second team after the won me monies.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

All the scummy Aussies are Lulverpool fans. Surprise surprise 8*D.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm Australian and I support The Arsenal.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

That's why you're not one of the scummy Aussies (Y).


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

then there are the classy spurs fans


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I'd say there were probably as many Liverpool fans on this particular forum, or at least it'd be very close. But football isn't football without pissing off/getting pissed off by other fans, let's be honest


no, we're just more annoying with the constant pics and reps and pic-reps when you guys fuck up 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've always found it odd how many people in Australia seem to support Liverpool. Probably a combination of Kewell being there for a bit, and the Istanbul final.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Rush said:


> no, we're just more annoying with the constant pics and reps and pic-reps when you guys fuck up 8*D


That was what made the Arsenal defeat even worse- I wasn't here, so not even oversized pictures to numb the pain. Still can't scroll too far down my CP without a close up on someone's ass. Carragher maybe.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

St. Stephen said:


> I've always found it odd how many people in Australia seem to support Liverpool. Probably a combination of Kewell being there for a bit, and the Istanbul final.


It's been longer than that, being so good in the 80's and Craig Johnstone drew alot of people to support Liverpool.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I doubt many youngish fans these days support Liverpool for such reasons. Granted there will be a few who had a father or something who was a fan from the 80s can got them into it, but I doubt that would count for many fans at all.

I think it might be Kenny on here who has family from Liverpool, but like I said, I'm sure most Aussie Liverpool fans on here who basically picked Liverpool as a team to support just as I did Arsenal. I have been following Arsenal for over a decade now, but I can't deny that I had basically no connection to the club when I initially decided to support them.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Same for me and Chelsea. In fact it was during an Arsenal game that I decided to support them. I was just a kid at this point, had grown up loving soccer, but just didn't know how to watch it basically. I was up at my uncle's house and he turned on "the Arsenal game" and they were facing Chelsea. Something stuck out to me about Chelsea, something just clicked. I liked their uniforms, and back then they had Jimmy Floyd Hasselbaink and Gianfranco Zola, and they both actually scored in that game and it ended 2-2. But the player that caught my eye that game was John Terry, and there was something I really liked about him. Didn't know what it was, just liked the guy. Decided then I'd be a Chelsea fan. Going through to check, that game was 6 September 2000.

My uncle couldn't believe I was supporting the other team, haha. We have a feud that extends to today now, a joking one of course. He got a good one on me during the "Invincibles" season but I'd say I've had most of the fun.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

St. Stephen said:


> I doubt many youngish fans these days support Liverpool for such reasons. Granted there will be a few who had a father or something who was a fan from the 80s can got them into it, but I doubt that would count for many fans at all.
> 
> *I think it might be Kenny on here who has family from Liverpool*, but like I said, I'm sure most Aussie Liverpool fans on here who basically picked Liverpool as a team to support just as I did Arsenal. I have been following Arsenal for over a decade now, but I can't deny that I had basically no connection to the club when I initially decided to support them.


Yeah, that's me. My Dad was born in Liverpool, as was my recently deceased grandmother. My Dad named me after Kenny Dalglish and Ian Rush. Pretty much born into this club. I hope to go over there in the next 2-3 years (long term goal).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

St. Stephen said:


> I doubt many youngish fans these days support Liverpool for such reasons. Granted there will be a few who had a father or something who was a fan from the 80s can got them into it, but I doubt that would count for many fans at all.
> 
> I think it might be Kenny on here who has family from Liverpool, but like I said, I'm sure most Aussie Liverpool fans on here who basically picked Liverpool as a team to support just as I did Arsenal. I have been following Arsenal for over a decade now, but I can't deny that I had basically no connection to the club when I initially decided to support them.


for me it was a bit of both. It was my grandfathers team but even then i would've honestly picked either United, Arsenal (grandmothers team) or Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i have the best one.

i liked the name DARIUS VASSELL.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's up there with the shittest players ever to play for England. Not much 'beats' Michael Ricketts though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what about nugent and the entire world cup 2010 squad


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> But It's ok. Because with myself, Rockhead, redeadening, Evo and Lostfap, Chelsea by far have the best supporters on this forum. And when I am allowed to post in the Premier League thread again, it's going to get smug up in there.


Damn right son, we got this (next season :side


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bothroyd is the worst player to ever pull on an England jersey. Though Ricketts is a close second.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd still say Ricketts. It's no coincident he's virtually named after a disease.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll go ahead and say Jeffers despite his 100% scoring record. Seth Johnson is another poor one. Liverpool fans will say Konchesky. There's also David White who actually said he's the worst player to ever play for England. He's a construction worker now too.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

St. Stephen said:


> I doubt many youngish fans these days support Liverpool for such reasons. Granted there will be a few who had a father or something who was a fan from the 80s can got them into it, but I doubt that would count for many fans at all.
> 
> I think it might be Kenny on here who has family from Liverpool, but like I said, I'm sure most Aussie Liverpool fans on here who basically picked Liverpool as a team to support just as I did Arsenal. I have been following Arsenal for over a decade now, but I can't deny that I had basically no connection to the club when I initially decided to support them.


You didn't specify the ages of people, so I thought that you were talking in general terms. I'd say the younger people would see the success of Liverpool and later on Harry Kewell as big reasons to support them, also they get alot of TV coverage either in sports reports or Football specific programs.


----------



## Granatapersempre (Mar 14, 2011)

Porto won the EL there is no doubt about this. For me, next year can win the Champions League. Instead, as regards the Champions do not know, say Barcelona but if MU loses today against Chelsea win the Champions League. Ferguson is certainly not with "zeru tituli"


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Granatapersempre said:


> Porto won the EL there is no doubt about this. For me, next year can win the Champions League. Instead, as regards the Champions do not know, say Barcelona but if MU loses today against Chelsea win the Champions League. Ferguson is certainly not with "zeru tituli"


tbh i didnt really understand most of that, but there is no chance of porto winning next years champions league, especially as hulk is rumoured to be leaving in the summer


----------



## Granatapersempre (Mar 14, 2011)

Hulk is not essential, Villas Boas is what moves the team.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Why did they decide to move the final to a Saturday? Pretty stupid IMO


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Why did they decide to move the final to a Saturday? Pretty stupid IMO


more viewing figures = more money


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck to both sides in the final. Hopefully United pull off the win

Wallpaper I made earlier 










Full version here


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Interesting, a picture of Rooney smiling.


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

i think barcelona will win because of messi and puyol 2 good players with good goals and good feet for silk moves and giggs verse him he is old man now he is not messi


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The same Giggs who just tore Chelsea's midfield to shreds? fpalm.

Barca are the favourites no doubt, but alot of people are writing off Utd too easily. Do so at your own peril 8*D.


----------



## CKO (Mar 15, 2011)

cena john said:


> i think barcelona will win because of messi and puyol 2 good players with good goals and good feet for silk moves


Wow. You're either retarded or 7 years old. Oh yeah, Puyol gets a LOT of goals in La Liga and is probably the best striker Barca have. fpalm

Maybe you could actually watch Barca to know what these players are actually like.

Anyway, Barca will win because they are a higher class than any team in the world. Man United might have a slight chance due to experience but I feel that Barca will just pull ahead and win 3-1.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Why are people writing off Man United so easily? This isn't any other team. It's Manchester United.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Between the both of them, I think I favour Man Utd more.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

In 09, I think people were writing off Barca, saying they had two many suspensions and that Man Utd would be too strong for them. And we saw Barca win without breaking a sweat.

Barcelona have to be favourites. They are the best team in the world by some margin. BUT, Man United are probably the most determined team in the world and they have more than just a little chance.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Barcelona are no doubt the favourites to win but Man U have just had that season where even at their worse and playing a secondary squad they have hurt teams so who really knows.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca to choke and united to win 2-1

8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

This final is much more exciting than 2009's, to me. We went in probably as slight favourites, and I was always worried.

Now, we're the underdogs, and I'm fine with that. It's a chance to go up against the best team in club football in a long, long time and really see how we can perform. The Chelsea game shown that our weak link, midfield, can control matches. But make no mistake, it'll be an incredibly hard game, and we'll get a player sent off at some point. I'm just hoping it's as late in the game as possible.

If we lose, I'll be upset, but not too gutted, really. Don't really have the same expectations I did in '99, '08 and even '09.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The key is that mexican bastard and rooney.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

The key, for me, is whoever we have marking Messi and Xavi. Without shutting them down, we're fucked. It's unfortunate that practically everyone else in the team could hurt us, too, though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm virtually sure there's no chance of us marking Messi out of the game as, not only is he one of the best on the planet, he'll probably be marked by O'Shea, Rafael or Fabio - none of them will do the job. Our best bet is cutting off his supply line - Xavi, as well as Iniesta. Their weak point is obviously the defence so catching them on the break will be our best chance.

EDIT: I'm not even sure what side Messi plays on, I'm thinking it is actually the right - which would put him up against Evra who would be a far better match. Still not enough but better.

2-1 or 3-2 to United. Possession about 65/35% in their favour.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Man Utd handled Messi fine last time (until he scored that is), it was Xavi and Iniesta that bossed the game. Man Utd were the best team in the world going into that final though Barcelona took that mantle off them in Rome and have improved further since. Though this time it will be all about MESSI (and Iniesta, obviously, who always performs in the big games).

Sorry Utd fans, Barca will take this. They're a cut above any other team.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah scarily enough Messi's on another level to when we handled him in Rome. But while they're the better team, and the best on the planet, it's one game. We've still got a hell of a chance, but no-one can underperform. A crazy amount of positional discipline required.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats the problem. Barca outclassed United back when they had Tevez and Christiano. Whether they like to admit or not United are not the force they once were. 

Only reason they got past us was because we pretty much declined even more.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

More of a team now than we have been for a while, besides Rooney being really good in the 2nd half of this season we've not really relied on any specific person.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

VDS

Rafael
Vidic
Rio
Evra

Valencia
Carrick
Giggs
Park

Rooney
Chicharito


May as well go all guns blazing, no point sitting back, getting picked off and losing 2-0 again.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fletcher and Nani should both play.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

If we're going to win, it's going to be 1-0. With us shutting the door on their face and defending as one like at Camp Nou in 2008.

Silent Alarm's team is spot on. The only decision is to start Hernandez or another central midfielder.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

i reckon fergie will go for fabio instead of rafael.

Fletcher hasnt really looked himself since he has come back from his mysterious illness so i dont know if he would start. Also if you are going to play nani it means you would have to drop valencia, which wont happen, valencia is a threat going forward but he also tracks back and fills in at right back.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

VDS

Rafael
Vidic
Rio
Evra

Valencia
Giggs
Fletcher
Nani

Rooney

Hernandez

Would be what i'd go for. I feel Man Utd can't afford to not play a ball winner like Fletcher in midfield.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

We'll need both wingers to track back, Valencia & Park definitely will.
Nani can't be trusted to the same level in that department as Ji & Valencia.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Nani over Park? No, just no.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

We definitely can't forfeit a player like Park for Nani against Barcelona, especially if playing Rooney and Hernandez. Nani could be a great impact substitution, if they begin to tire he's not a player they'll want running at them. 

As for Fletcher, he'd usually be the first midfielder I picked. He's barely played in a long time, though, and his form was patchy at best before the illness. I'd pick Carrick over him at the moment, because a tackler like Fletch isn't going to get close to a full-throttle Barca, whereas Carrick's reading of the game could prove invaluable. He's exceptional at closing the passing channels when he's playing well. Him and Giggs basically earnt their spots for the match in the Chelsea game, for me.

Silent Alarm's team is exactly what I'd pick. Only question mark is Rafael, but he's probably the best choice of what's available.


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

porto have been unstoppable in the EL this year, it's a shame they haven't been able to keep the core of the quality players they have had over the last 5-10 years because they would have some team


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I think Barca are favorites for quite a few good reasons, but I'm not going to put it away and say that United have no chance. If United can catch Barca on the break, this one could get hairy.

My prediction, though, is that Barca will simply overwhelm United.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

As fantastic as Nani has been this season, he is the type of player that tends to give the ball away, something that simply cannot be done against Barca. Park and Valencia are the way to go.


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

having park and possibly fletcher in the side will help United greatly,both have fantastic energy which will be needed.

they can always bring on nani and berbatov if things go pear-shaped. I'm glad there won't be as many injuries/suspensions as there was last time that's for sure.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I would think that United would be better off with Nani on the pitch, but if Ferguson decides to leave him out, I'm sure it will be the right choice, regardless of the result.

Personally I'm not sure if Fletcher should play or not. It's fine playing him in England when he can go around kicking players, but some European refs don't allow it. That said, this season I've noticed that European games are reffed much more leniently than before. The game that immediately comes to mind is the Milan v Spurs game in which Milan should have had 3 players sent off and Spurs 2, yet the game remarkably ended with 22 players on the field.

I think maybe Carrick and Giggs is best off, as Barca move the ball around so well, that Fletcher's energy will be in vain, as he can't move faster than the ball. At least Carrick is more used to sitting back and reacting to opposition play, which is a better approach against Barca. That said, his form has been shaky to say the least for a while now, but maybe he'll shine with the vote of confidence of starting a CL Final.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.uefa.com/uefa/footballfi...plinary/news/newsid=1630422.html?cid=PULSE_TW

He's hardly the first player I'd choose for Barca to miss, but fuck, if he's banned from the final I'd be made up. Don't like him as it is, but if he's been racially abusing players, that's just unacceptable.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why does this not shock me?

guy seems like a genuine cunt


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

One horse-faced, cheating, injury-feigning, card-waving, diving cunt could miss the final so they'll replace him another, Mascherano.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Busquets is a genuine cunt and I hope he's banned. Quite possibly the most dislikeable player ever.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I could never get bored of slapping this face. What a prick.

SA- yeah, but a horse-faced, cheating, injury-feigning, card-waving, diving cunt that's slightly worse at ball retention and their general passing game!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I want Busquets to play. Even if we lose, we can get some satisfaction of Paul Scholes coming on and breaking his leg.


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

never liked busquets because of the reasons already mentioned,I can't stand the way he gets away with his just-been-shot antics week in week out.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Slimy twat.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Nani vs. Busquets is basically like Vinnie Jones vs. a small child. That's how bad Busquets is.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and i just signed him to united on a free transfer in 2013-14 on fm


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You know a player is a twat when they're a renowned diver/play-actor despite being a defensive player. That said he is a very good player, and it'd do United a world of good if he is out for the final. That said, I can't see him getting a ban, any evidence of the alleged racial abuse is inconclusive.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Busquets abusing someone based on their looks? Guy mustn't own a mirror.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Busquets has been cleared to play in the Champions League final.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Wonder what the odds are on a United player being sent off due to something relating to Busquets. Rafael and/or Scholes would be likely suspects due to their reckless tacking.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'd say scholes is likely to get red regardless.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

grabbing the ball and running.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Dirty cunt, I fucking hate him with a passion.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I doubt Scholes even starts. Lessening his chances somewhat.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope Evra twats him if Biscuits makes any sort of racism remark.

Racism in spanish football is ridiculous, but UEFA don't do shit.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Manchester Unted fans, is anybody aware of any big screenings of the final down in London or Manchester. Couldn't get a ticket but this would the next best thing. Can't seem to find anythng on it though.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So it'll be Porto who United face for the Super Cup in August :side:.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Villas-Boas is Captain Charisma?


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Villas-Boas is Captain Charisma?


Ha ha


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, noticed that when I went onto bbc sport.

Was taking glimpses at the screen during Porto/Braga, saw nothing remarkable and was an even game. But given their demolition of prior teams, Porto did deserve the title. I am sure Villas-Boas will stay with them for another season, maybe more, can't see his other alternative options being cladded in silverware, compared to staying at Porto and coaching European football every year. Same goes for the players really. Better being a top side in a sub-top nation than a sup-top side in a top nation. But thats just my perspective.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Anyone know who Barca have picked to be the ref yet.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

WWE_TNA said:


> Anyone know who Barca have picked to be the ref yet.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/may/26/viktor-kassai-champions-league-final

Viktor Kassai

Manchester United have never lost or drawn a game reffed by Kassai


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gunner14 said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/may/26/viktor-kassai-champions-league-final
> 
> Viktor Kassai


Hopefully he ain't card happy.

No doubt he will fall for the Busquets and Alves bollocks like they all do.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

spanish valuations of the two teams (€), puyol valued above vidic :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Some of those valuations are warped as hell :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

According to them, Rooney is the only United player who has a higher value than Busquets :argh:


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Being catalan automatically x2 the value. duh


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Valuations are silly. Comparing players who play in different positions is much better >_>

Van Der Sar is better than Valdes.

Alves is better than Rafael, but Evra is better than Abidal. 

Ferdinand/Vidic and Puyol/Pique - about the same. Probably the best 4 centre backs on the planet.

Then you've got Barca's midfield - Messi, Xavi, Iniesta, Busquets, who are all better than any of Giggs, Carrick, Valencia, Park.

Rooney and Hernandez are better than Pedro and Villa (who isn't in great form atm).


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao at Van Der Sar's valuation. Has the person who did that ever seen him play or just looked at his age and assumed he was past it? 

Just stupid all over.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

tbf £600,000 for one game isn't bad


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

No idea why Valencia is the second highest valued player of Man Utd either, should clearly be Vidic, if not Rooney second and Vidic first.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao at Van Der Sar's valuation. Has the person who did that ever seen him play or just looked at his age and assumed he was past it?
> 
> Just stupid all over.


They've attempted to do transfer value. So really VDS is 0. Because nobody would pay any money for him.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Gunner14 said:


> They've attempted to do transfer value. So really VDS is 0. Because nobody would pay any money for him.


But what moron would say Busquets is over twice the value of Alves?

http://www.sport.es/es/noticias/barca/20110526/barca-valorado-454-kilos/1019848.shtml

I'm interested to know what the Spaniards are saying in the comments :hmm:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Messi is worth more than Iniesta and Xavi combined - okay then. I'd rather spend less money on having a dynamite central midfield with someone like Darren Bent upfront as opposed to having an average midfield with Lionel Messi in attack.

Anyway, can't wait for the final. This is the most excited I've been for a football match for a long time.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

As the days tick by I'm getting less and less confident. Two weeks ago, I felt ''yeah, we can definitely take Barca'' but by 7:45pm Saturday evening, I know I'm gonna be praying for a miracle.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Silent Alarm said:


> As the days tick by I'm getting less and less confident. Two weeks ago, I felt ''yeah, we can definitely take Barca'' but by 7:45pm Saturday evening, I know I'm gonna be praying for a miracle.


Don't worry, I'll try to only rep you one Andres Iniesta modeling photo after the game on Saturday.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ Pedro and Buscunts being valued over 30m. Just coz they're Catalans.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i thought the amount was how many times busquets will dive in the final.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seems like a fair reflection. Valdes at 20m is just as hilarious. Wondefully bias journalism (shock horror).


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

umm 20 million euros is very fair for Valdes. He's a top, top goalkeeper. Man Utd are about to pay the same for de Gea.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

soooo keen for the final


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a gut feeling that Carrick will Fuck up again


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

its a spanish newspaper report, are you guys honestly surprised/take it for them being serious?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL the spanish and english press have both written united off.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hernandez better than Villa? Fucksake Seb. That's just embarrassing.

EDIT - Unless you meant Rooney and Hernandez as a combination are better than Pedro and Villa, then that would be fair enough.

Also, for those that think The Sun is biased (which it is), some other newspapers on the continent are far worse. Marca, and AS being Madrid propaganda machines and El Mundo Deportivo (which I'm guessing is where those valuations came from) is very biased to Barcelona.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The English press wrote us off at the start of the season too....


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

St. Stephen said:


> Hernandez better than Villa? Fucksake Seb. That's just embarrassing.
> 
> EDIT - Unless you meant Rooney and Hernandez as a combination are better than Pedro and Villa, then that would be fair enough.


lrn2comprehend, that is obviously what I meant

Villa is the best striker in the world (as i've frequently championed on here), but he's in crap form atm.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

The English press are writing off Man U to make sure it's a great underdog story if they win, but it's two good teams who hopefully will be in a close match.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Those valuations were done by 'Sport', a daily Sports newspaper based in Barcelona. So that explains the ridiculous valuations.

On paper I think Barcelona are the better team, with the better individuals. But I think this current Man Utd side are well equiped to deal with Barca. I think you'd have to make Barca favourites, but you can't write United off. The bookies have it roughly at a 65% to 35% split in favour of Barcelona to lift the trophy, and I think that's about right.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

i hope somebody stamps on Busquets.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> The English press are writing off Man U to make sure it's a great underdog story if they win, but it's two good teams who hopefully will be in a close match.


Not at all. The English press and media love Barcelona.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

For the United fans here, fucking brilliant video.

Lets BELIEVE!! lads.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Silent Alarm said:


> The English press wrote us off at the start of the season too....


Well, the English press probably didn't expect Chelsea's squad to fall asleep and/or get injured for two months.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

And they didn't expect United to go unbeaten until February.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

and they didn't expect Liverpool to be utter shit for most of the seas- oh wait


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rush said:


> and they didn't expect Liverpool to be utter shit for most of the seas- oh wait


Don't worry you will be in the europa league again, after next season


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

no, next years our year for the title


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rush said:


> no, next years our year for the title


Will swap you a Premier League title, for a European Cup :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Not confident about tomorrow, im never confident when united play at the new wembley, bad record there. Also if i was putting a bet on someone getting sent off it would be fabio or rafael at right back, both make rash challenges, showing inexperience, and barca plays will target them and make the most of any challenges.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

My bet is on, Park to score and United to win, tenner at 11/1.

This week is never-ending, I just want it to be tomorrow, hurry the fuck up!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> My bet is on, Park to score and United to win, tenner at 11/1.
> 
> This week is never-ending, I just want it to be tomorrow, hurry the fuck up!



Class bet if it's comes off, Pedro or Rooney to score first but i'm not betting on this game. But my cousin who is a betting maniac, horses the lot has been saying 3-2 either way.

And i'm with you man slow slow week and i'm starting to shitbricks about it now.


Also looks like Fletch will miss out once again, such a fucking shame.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> lrn2comprehend, that is obviously what I meant
> 
> Villa is the best striker in the world (as i've frequently championed on here), but he's in crap form atm.


I could name ten strikers way better than Villa.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

18 hours, 15 minutes to go, can't wait!
Excited and terrified at the same time.
Hope United tear into Barca from the first second, fucking lace into the cunts!
Prediction: Barcelona 1-1 Man United (United to win on penalties).

C'mon United!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

heart says Man U
head says Barca


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> I could name ten strikers way better than Villa.


Go on then. I know you'll say Tevez as you think he is the best but no chance of 10.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

I really want United to win since it would be a great way to end the season, but I would be happy with a strong performance from us. Getting to the final was a great achievement for us considering the inconsistency of the team this season. Planning to get wasted before the match so hope it will be a great game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> I could name ten strikers way better than Villa.


You think Tevez is better than Messi, so I take that comment with a grain of salt.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

KnightMace said:


> heart says Man U
> head says Barca


Can't help thinking the same.

Absoloutely shitting it for tonight, and it's going to be even worse having my mate (who's a Barca fan) watching with me.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Eto'o is the only striker I'd say is better than Villa. Tevez, nah.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Nervous Wreck.
Prediction: Man Utd 4-0 (Vidic, Giggs, Rooney & Chica) :no:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't rate Tevez as highly as some do, I'd still love him at United but he is nowhere near Messi or Ronaldo and I'd rather have Rooney than Tevez.

EDIT: Score prediction - 3-2 United, Rooney 2 & Hernandez. Messi & Pedro for Barca


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Barca 2-0, Messi to get a double


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Renegade™;9769239 said:


> Eto'o is the only striker I'd say is better than Villa. Tevez, nah.


Yeah Eto'o and Villa for sure. Rooney rounds out the top 3, he's really been back to his best last few months.

Prediction: 2-0 Barca, Villa and Messi. I hope it's closer though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Barcelona 1-0. Messi beats 6 players in the last minute to score.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm actually not all that nervous about tonight’s game (sure change as hours tick on) think though it might be cos at the start of season the Prem League title was the one I wanted anything else is/was a bonus & in this thread in Aug/Sept last year even said that & thought wouldn’t win Champions League this season & go to 1 of Real Madrid, Chelsea or (ironically) Barca. So im talking game more relaxed because didn’t expect be in final let alone win it & because all the pressure on Barcelona if we lose be expected to many result for them to beat us. Its weird that many think score but still lose which feel bit odd with have very good defense & have only let in 4 goals this season in Champions League, harder team to break down then 2 years ago, I Understand Barca attacking threat is best around atm & can get through even tightest & hardest of defenses but like said easy said then done. 

My Man Utd preview vs Barcelona: 

My predicted Mufc Team v Barca

VDS
Fabio Vidic Rio Evra
Toni Carrick Giggs Park
Rooney 
Chicha

4-4-1-1 shape that go 4-5-1.

Subs Bench: Anders, Smalling, Owen, Ando, Nani, Berba & Scholes 

The tactics wont be same in 2009, 2 years ago open game up, played Back 4 to deep & space in between them & Carrick our most deepest CM was huge problem we also played open CM with Ando & Giggs going to far in front of ball & Barca not long after they scored went very narrow with there midfield then Messi, Xavi & Ineista got all space needed to play through & around Carrick through center, so when go through Messi allowed to dribble at heart of our defense & had option s either side as we pushed our fullbacks way to high so gave Eto'o & Henry space down side of CB & so when they easily got through our midfield area then slipped ball down side of CB to Eto'o or Henry where fullbacks would of been & of course drew out our CBs & again huge problem not helped but Rio not being match fit.

Trying to out play Barca 2 years ago at time thought like good idea as we where favorites in the match & champions League holders & won League again 2 weeks earlier but from 10 min mark onwards we just looked lost. So cant see us failing for same trap again, I actually think Blackpool game last weekend gave us a few clues to how we may play, I’m little surprised not many picked them up.

We moved ball lot quicker then have done all season & kept ball well always looking for options with some really good movement all over pitch, Nani played RW kept his width so pinged ball out to him who took on Blackpool RB but he never went inside like normally does very much like Toni does, on LW we played Park who run inside & Evra or Berba pulled into that space so always had options out wide, what was good about it was kept ball & Evra only made runs down that flank when needed option to play to something feel Barca are at weakest is defending in fullbacks area more so with that high offside line they play with Alves bombing on they big gap in behind him so having 3 players on that side might show that trying figure out way to get round back of Alves. We did same v Chelsea in League meeting at the Bridge with Nani & Evra & Rooney coming to RB area trying get around & in behind Ivanovic alot & worked well imo. So imagine doing test run.

Defensively the back 4 where always talking & when highest Blackpool CF got back to goals our CB & defense pushed right up & squeezed game & nick ball off them but when say the ball & Blackpool attacks where bit further up the pitch & more towards our own goal back 4 sat off & when Blackpool got to face our back 4 was narrow coming in to block off those tight passes through back 4 & so got ball again then tried counter attack quickly.

Also interesting See Berba played lone CF but unlike him would normally drop to deep but stayed around last defender/CB, like Barca do Blackpool played very high line & always looked pass to him when counter attacked when got ball he keep ball well & spread play out wide to left or right the difference is though tonight feel Chicha will start cos in that situation his movement & threat in behind in huge threat we have which can cos Barca problems, he can run in behind or down right as Alves doesn’t really track back & Wembley pretty big pitch & with park on LW sure he will track Alves runs, Chicha have options where he wishes to run to also he might be up against Mascherano whose not CB so again its an advantage we might have here.

Rooney also play an important role when don’t ball imagine drop deeper & when do try going up field to help support Chicha, Busqusts will try to stay around him for the match, but if Rooney can find some space that might swing the match in our favor with Barca back 4 pushing up & Busqusts around him he may not find some space but our play is about width with wingers so can pass ball to Park or to Toni on RW.

Because how Toni plays he does 3 things fantastically, 1) He helps the RB when defending with tracking ball & have energy to do it, 2) He keeps ball well & uses well much needed more so if v Barca & need outlet to help keep ball & 3) He hugs touchline & gives us width & drives at opposition LB, this allows us to stretch the play & open game up in final 3rd as LB doesn’t want someone running at him nor want to lose is position so has stay with him & dropped bit deeper & saw v A.Cole at OT how what just said worked, A.Cole stopped going forward towards end of match he didn’t want give the space where let when Chelsea needed goal he had take chances but Toni was always tracking him so Chelsea lost there outlet out wide. So if Barca Lb whomever may be goes forward be track but not side normally use width through so by nature LB stays bit deeper & got someone like Toni running at you will try staying with him & dropped bit deeper to get close to him all game so if one back 4 drops deeper & your game is based on squeezing play with high line but theres any options out wide & 1 Barca doesn’t want to push up that means 2 things are going happen the rest back 4 will have drop deeper not give up space which in turn free up Rooney or there high line they use will start from LB instead so when someone like Chicha runs in behind them it be LB whose bit deeper so he would be last man & there high line get exposed & again LB will be Puyol whose not LB or Abidal who has to overcome a lack of match fitness.

Set piece/corners may also come on handy, Barca are tallest of teams nor best at defending them which shame cos for most of season we have been rather poor at them hopefully we worked of them this past week so can find opening that way.

Barca threats are there to see as well trying stop them is huge task but something sure Back 4/5 have looked as great challenge the midfield 3 & front 3 pick itself for Barca.

Busqusts
Xavi Ineista
Pedro Messi Villa

Messi likes drop deeper & play passes with Xavi & Ineista in center & if Messi gets ball & time he will run at heart of our defense which what happened in 09, so wouldn’t be shocked if squeezed game so had no space & this time kept Carrick in front CB & Giggs really close to him so found harder to get through & with Pedro & Villa wanting narrow like said think back 4 play narrow so block off any space where Barca play tight passes through & imagine if do that Alves play big role for them who bomb o down right flank but Park track him so it will block off that threat & who ever plays LB for Barca will find Toni doing exactly same & sure Rooney try helping out to doing this mean have to stay solid but will accept & expect Barca to have ball for long periods but up to them figure out a way to break us down.

If do get ball though Barca will play high pressing game which big reason why so good as nick ball off you then start again so getting through & past that when do have ball be important this season whenever got ball in that situation after period not having it with have spread play quickly to wings which as said if Toni holds width which expect him to its advantage or play it up to Chicha who has good hold up play or as I said can run in behind so can hit long balls over the top if had to. If who can get through Barca pressing with counter attack with quick passes & clever movement they have problems the 2nd goal for Arsenal at Emirates in first leg vs Barca proved that Arsenal got ball back then counter attacked quickly with good passing & movement with Barca players high up pitch good 7/8 of them in front of ball & so meant rest Barca defense have back track & Arsenal then picked they movements cleverly & found killer pass/es to open up which ended with Ashravin scoring, we can always counter attack it what our game has always been based upon under SAF that & clever movement & always having width we have all 3 in our front 4 of Toni, Park, Rooney & Chicha. 

On side not Barca may find most joy vs Fabio our RB, whose still learning the position so may find that area a weak spot to try an exploit, In weird way not sure if helps Fabio basically up vs Villa or not as Villa on form is top class but his not even form not do I feel this position on LW is where should be think down middle with Pedro LW & Messi RW, but that’s whole different debate that not going to even go near to.

Writing it is easy but for team to do it is the ultimate challenge to beat this Barca team be one heck of achievement if done, I don’t expect maybe a classic but more of Chess match of sorts but do expect it be very interesting none the less just see the tactical battles that both teams try to adopt. 

I of course hope we win but I understand fully Barcelona are fantastic side & is no shame losing to them, all I want is for us show more then we did 2 years ago if can do that then feel have decent chance & show we have got over that defeat in 09. I'm going be having Chinese take away during match & going to try my best to just enjoy the game as best I can. 

I Can see it ending in ET or/& going to pens but wouldn’t want put any bet on this match. I have no idea on final score but I will go with my heart & hope wins game 2-1 in the 90 mins. I wish each team good luck & hope see a classic. Now that’s done with I’m going to try play on PS3 for a bit so can attempt to take my mind off game as much as can for little while at least.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Im very nervous about tonights game, still keep thinking that fergie will surprise everyone and change the team from what most people are predicting, perhaps bringing in fletcher or anderson


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I got offered 2 tickets for this game... at £300 each. No point spending that much money, let alone the thousands that will be spent on last minute tickets on Wembley walk.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> I got offered 2 tickets for this game... at £300 each. No point spending that much money, let alone the thousands that will be spent on last minute tickets on Wembley walk.


Good seats?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Good seats?


Not at that price, would've been really high up. I'm not that fussy with seats though, i've been to Wembley a bunch of times and sat behind the goal, in the corner, and to the side of the pitch and I thought the view was good for all of them.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

united_07 said:


> Im very nervous about tonights game, still keep thinking that fergie will surprise everyone and change the team from what most people are predicting, perhaps bringing in fletcher or anderson


I don’t see Fletch being even on the bench as I said in my post above yours Rio wasn’t at good match fitness level 2 years ago & you could tell it was problem, so cant see SAF doing basically exactly the same for Fletch now, had he been fit no doubt he would start imo properly over Giggs.

& See Ando on the bench, better coming off it as he will add energy to our play & a threat in final 3rd & if we need to get more numbers in midfield area he can come on to do that to & Giggs/Carrick has been our best CM partnership all season so way change it now? See no reason to change working & winning formula, be 100% stunned if Giggs/Carrick wasn’t our CM duo v Barca tonight.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Tevez is better than Villa. But when it comes to Messi and Ronaldo, it's idiotic to compare anybody to those two, atm.

Tevez, Rooney, and Villa make up the top-3.

I don't know what to expect tonight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Villa is better than Tevez.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Villa is definitely better than Tevez.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Villa is in a horrible run of form, 1 goal in his last 14 games, he is playing out of position in a team where he isn't the focal point. Tevez has had his best season ever, playing in his position in a team where he is the main man and the other players look to give the ball to him. Despite this, if Villa scores tonight he'll have the same amount of goals as Tevez this season. Compare their records at both domestic and international level (where Villa has a ton more goals than Tevez and won the Golden Boot in the last two international tournaments, both of which Spain won) in the last 5 years and there's no comparison. 

This time two years ago we were also looking forward to a Man Utd/Barca final, all knowing that Tevez wasn't even good enough to get in the Man Utd team.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Just out of curiosity what is everyone pre match routines before games/big games & tonight game for people in UK what channel you watching Champions League final on.

My routine on big games is just think about game as little as possible & just savor/enjoy it as much as I Can & normally eat Chinese taking away before/during match normally just chill out in preparation of these big games as for how watching it.

From 6PM be on Sky Sports for build up as they do best build up imo then for match itself at 7:45PM I will switch over to ITV1 as Clive Tyldesley doing commentary & always doest the best commentary on Champions League nights for us imo then flick back to Sky Sports for post match analysis then do same for more on game on Sky Sports News after program finished on Sky Sports 1.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Well Sky usually have better HD feeds than ITV, though they'll probably be using the same one for this game. ITV's coverage is terrible, and there's no way am I putting up with Adrian Chiles and Gareth Southgate, followed by Andy Townsend on commentary. I've heard they're even getting Roy Keane. 

I'll stick with Sky's mega build up, better pundits (Redknapp, Gullit, Souness, i'd guess) and Tyler/Smith on commentary.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The game airs here at 4:45am. My routine tonight is working on an assignment until that time, watch the game and fall asleep at 7am when it finishes. NICE TIMESLOTS YAKNOW.


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll be watching it on Sky. ITV is a joke, they'll probably go to a break just before a goal or something.

I'm working in River Island in Oxford Street over the summer and there's been a great vibe in London the last few days. Loads of Barcelona fans about, but couldn't pick out the Man Utd fans because none of them have Mancunian accents.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'm watching my rugby team play which goes from 1-3am, then some FM, then the game is on at like 5am. who doesn't love the timeslots we have to put up with on this side of the world? :side:


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Sky Sports for sure. I cannot stand ITV.

I'll probably order some pizzas with my mates and play some FIFA before watching the game.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Is it true that Tyldesely is a United fan ?

When barca beat united in Rome he was so monotonous.

Him going crazy in 99 was epic !!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Redknapp, Souness, Gudjohnsen with Jeff Stelling on the Champions League preview, looks like that'll be the pundits later.

ITV's only saving grace would be if they get Desailly, he's a complete nutjob but completely awesome.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Gary Neville will be on Sky, while Roy Keane will be on ITV, both should be interesting


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Watching Scrubs and playing FM until the game. Fuck timezones.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Watching it at a pub with my two United supporting friends. I'm a neutral here so I just hope it's a good game... lol jk c'mon Barca!


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Van der Sar
O’Shea, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra
Nani, Carrick, Anderson, Giggs
Berbatov, Rooney

Subs: Hernandez, Park, Rafael

That’d be my team. It won’t happen, though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barca to win


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

To revise my earlier prediction, Iniesta will score, he always performs on the big stage and gets crucial goals.

2-0 Barca, Iniesta and Messi to score in either half. I could see 2-1 though with Vidic scoring off a corner.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

My heart says Barca, and my cock says Iniesta. So go Barca!

Wouldn't count out Iniesta scoring either. The best attacking midfielder for me today, hands down.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Villa to score, and Messi, and Iniesta. Hernandez for them. 3-1


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

Barca (Pedro, Iniesta) 2-1 Man Utd (Hernandez)


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Rush said:


> Villa is better than Tevez.


Tevez is the best footballer in the world and it won't be too long before all those sycophantic pundits start singing to the same tune. He has absolutely everything you could want in a footballer - he has great vision, control, workrate, passing, heading, strength and he can score goals - just an awesome talent. Even if he wasn't a prolific goalscorer he would still be a world class talent because of all the other stuff he brings to the game.

Other players better than Villa:

*Drogba* - A Valuable asset even when he isn't scoring as he is capable of doing pretty much anything else. 

*Rooney* - Super strong, quick and an excellent reader of the game.

*Eto* - Super scorer, amazingly fast, not greedy and a big time player.

*Ronaldo* - Best player in the world against mid-table opposition. 

*Van Persie* - Superb creative minded player. 

There's no doubt more but these guys are of a much higher standard than Villa imo. I've only
watched Hernandez for a season so I can't comment but if he keeps this standard up he's definitely right up there.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I thought you said you had 10 players?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What has Tevez ever done in his career to suggest he's on a par with Messi?

Led Man City to THIRD place in the league? Have less goals in more games for Argentina? 

All whilst Messi scores 52 goals (way over twice as many as Tevez) including 12 in 12 in the Champions League.

Stop being silly. Tevez is a top 10 striker in the world atm. Messi is already a top 5 player of ALL TIME.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i fucking love tevez and think he's top 5 strikers in the world, but eto'o, villa, rooney are better. im a big fan of tevez due to his workrate however.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

a journalist on twitter



> Rumours around the Wembley press box that Sir Alex has "sprung a major surprise" in his team selection. Something that would make you gasp


:argh: i said fergie would surprise people, i reckon anderson will be starting


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BEBE is in.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

THE BEBE~!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The only GASP would be if he left Rooney out, played Hernandez up front in a 4-5-1 with Fletcher in DM.

In reality it's probably Giggs left out for Fletcher or something.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

one rumour is that berbatov doesnt even make the bench


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

united_07 said:


> a journalist on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> :argh: i said fergie would surprise people, i reckon anderson will be starting


Apparently Fletch has made the subs Bench & maybe Berba is one that has missed out on bench role, I’ll await official confirmation before go believing any speculation on starting 11 though


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

"AND SOLSKJAER BEBE HAS WON IT!!!!"


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

My heart wants United to win, but my head says Barca.

2 (Iniesta, Villa) - 1 (Giggs)

I can see Iniesta getting a goal, as some have said he's a big game player, Villa can pop up and score at any time, and Giggs will use some of his old magic and get a goal, set up by Rooney I presume.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

BEBE to re-enact the 99 Champions League final playing the part of both Ole Gunnar and Sheringham.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

united team

United - VDSar Fabio Ferdinand Vidic Evra Valencia Carrick Giggs Park Rooney Hernandez
Subs - Kuszczak Smalling Fletcher Scholes Anderson Nani Owen

http://twitter.com/#!/CliveTyldesley


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

No BEBE, no United.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

would have preferred to see rafael on the bench, but i suppose fergie is thinking valencia can go to right back


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol at no Bebe. Fergie clearly is handing the Champions League to Barca.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

im convinced barca are dopers.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

turns out that barca team is wrong, puyol only on the bench. Mascherano at CB


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Back to the Tevez discussion, Villa is surrounded by better talent all round, whether in Spain or present Barca. You could argue in Valencia though. It helps but Villa is class obviously. Tevez is more of a complete footballer, while Villa is the prolific striker. I'd want Tevez in my team over Villa (his lack of motivation notwithstanding). But saying he's the best footballer in the world is really stretching it too far.

Lionel Messi and Christiano Ronaldo are the two best, hands down, but when we talk of all-time, I'd want to see whether they could pull off a Pele, Maradona, Puskas, Cryuff, Ronaldo, Zidane...

I hope Messi does because I want Argentina to win the WC.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Tevez did play for a top team, and he was a substitute in the big games. Villa's international record embarrasses Tevez.

Also, Messi needs to win the World Cup to be considered as good as Maradona, who is the best player of all time.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

FUCKING BRING IT, BARCA!
Chicha will arse rape Mascherano & Pique sooooo bad, it's gonna be hilarious to watch.

/Brave front .


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Just taken a massive nerves-shit, opened a beer and settled in. Glad to see we're going for it in the first XI selection, and looking at the bench, the plan seems to be pressure in midfield. Constant pressure. I'm ready for this.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Seb said:


> Tevez did play for a top team, and he was a substitute in the big games. Villa's international record embarrasses Tevez.
> 
> Also, Messi needs to win the World Cup to be considered as good as Maradona, who is the best player of all time.


Yes, Villa's international record is great and much better than Tevez. But as a team, Spain is much better than Argentina too, and Argentina have the worse managers of all big teams, most of the time. Spain is much more stable--with better managers and administration, in general. Argentina is a mess in that regard.

I agree with second part. Messi does need a WC to be considered in the same league as Maradona. I hope he does show up for Argentina in 2014, unlike last year. I can't see it happening though because it's Brazil and there is a slim possibility of the royalty of football not winning the WC in their own palace. I hope Argentina does well in Copa America though, especially Messi.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

united_07 said:


> turns out that barca team is wrong, puyol only on the bench. Mascherano at CB


Puyol has a minor injury.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The bowels have been emptied, game time.
Believe! (fellow United fans :side


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

ITV is a fucking joke with thier broadcast of this game.

Uniteds only strength in this game is from playing out wide and from set plays. Other than that its a case of survival. they should be looking to exploit that 'defender' alves and get in behind him.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

United just doesnt stand a chance right now. Dont know what they are gonna do to turn this around.

EDIT: Well they do have Rooney


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

BARCELONA-ESQUE FROM ROONEY 8*D


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

The Ref - 1 
Barca - 1

Valencia should have been booked by now also.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

^^^ You bitter little bitch :lmao.

Anyway, when Barca scored I thought it was just gonna be a exercise in keeping the score down but we responded.

Still not really confident, but 45 minutes left, anything can happen.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> The Ref - 1
> Barca - 1
> 
> Valencia should have been booked by now also.


The fuck? So people are not even going to wait for the match to finish before the conspiracy theories start? Why not just see the result first?

Great finishing by Rooney btw. Giggs was a bit offside but not by much so lets not get all crazy now.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Back to the Tevez discussion, Villa is surrounded by better talent all round, whether in Spain or present Barca. You could argue in Valencia though. It helps but Villa is class obviously. Tevez is more of a complete footballer, while Villa is the prolific striker. I'd want Tevez in my team over Villa (his lack of motivation notwithstanding).
> 
> 
> I hope Messi does because I want Argentina to win the WC.


Lol, have you seen David Villa in anything other than a Barca or Spain shirt....I thought not. El Guaje > Tevez



Razor King said:


> Yes, Villa's international record is great and much better than Tevez. But as a team, Spain is much better than Argentina too, and Argentina have the worse managers of all big teams, most of the time. Spain is much more stable--with better managers and administration, in general. Argentina is a mess in that regard.
> 
> I agree with second part. Messi does need a WC to be considered in the same league as Maradona. I hope he does show up for Argentina in 2014, unlike last year. I can't see it happening though because it's Brazil and there is a slim possibility of the royalty of football not winning the WC in their own palace. I hope Argentina does well in Copa America though, especially Messi.


fpalm

I hate to single out two posts from the same guy but really, I strongly disagree.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eddiefan said:


> The fuck? So people are not even going to wait for the match to finish before the conspiracy theories start? Why not just see the result first?
> 
> Great finishing by Rooney btw. *Giggs was a bit offside* but not by much so lets not get all crazy now.


with means that you can chalk it up to the refs. 

not that i would but still, you're not doing your argument any favours.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

eddiefan said:


> The fuck? So people are not even going to wait for the match to finish before the conspiracy theories start? Why not just see the result first?
> 
> Great finishing by Rooney btw. Giggs was a bit offside but not by much so lets not get all crazy now.





Silent Alarm said:


> ^^^ You bitter little bitch :lmao.
> 
> *Not bitter about anything had money on Rooney to score at any time, had money on draw at half time, had money on both teams to score. so nothing to be bitter about.*
> 
> ...


united fans just dont like facts.


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Gunner14 said:


> united fans just dont like facts.


It'd be nice if you actually knew what a fact is tho.

edit: Here's 2 examples for you.

FACT: Manchester United won their 19th league title this year.

FACT: Arsenal won absolutely nothing.

See?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

wabak said:


> It'd be nice if you actually knew what a fact is tho.


A fact is - Knowledge or information based on real occurrences.

Ryan Giggs being offside is a FACT.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

People are still paying attention to Gunner?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

wabak said:


> It'd be nice if you actually knew what a fact is tho.


Fact is Giggs was offside. Doesn't matter if he was just a little bit off. Offside is offside.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Rush said:


> with means that you can chalk it up to the refs.
> 
> not that i would but still, you're not doing your argument any favours.


It was a slight offside. No need to start a scorecard of Barca against the refs. 

It is just too easy to note which posters hate United on these boards.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Giggs being offside is a fact, but it's also a fact that he wasn't even entirely past the last man, and there was no daylight. It's really easy to see when you have 5 replay angles, slow motion, pausing and a fucking line drawn on the pitch, but when you're a linesman with two players between you and the player in question it's damn near impossible. Basically a best guess. That 'offside' was, literally, benefit of the doubt to the attacker.

It's one of those things that drives you crazy when it goes against you, and you take it when it goes for you. Basically, that's football.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Messi. WOW.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Anything Roo can do MessI can do better. Sexual finish.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

MESSI. class player.

doesn't matter if its hugely offside or a bit offside, if someone wants to point it out you cant have a whinge at them, especially when they're right.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Messi, you can't stop him. He's unreal.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What a player in Messi.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

fantastic goal from Messi he really is that damm good!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Rush said:


> MESSI. class player.
> 
> doesn't matter if its hugely offside or a bit offside, if someone wants to point it out you cant have a whinge at them, especially when they're right.


It's not a whinge though, is it? There's clear offsides (Drogba vs United at the Bridge last season (? may have been the year before, times blurring into one) and there's offsides that are SO marginal you just can't tell. Very slight human error is hardly 'Ref - 1, Barca - 1' for fucks sake.

Messi is out of this world. With the exception of Ronaldo, he's just so far in front of everyone else in football.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Taking the piss now. Just fkin book him. 21 players out there to play football. WTF is Valencia doing.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Has Iniesta lost the ball or misplaced a pass yet?

Zidane v2


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Obviously an Arenal fan that's scared of footballer's going in for a tackle :lmao

Alves takes Valencia out.. 20 men out there to play now?


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Rush said:


> MESSI. class player.
> 
> doesn't matter if its hugely offside or a bit offside, if someone wants to point it out you cant have a whinge at them, especially when they're right.


I didn't say he was wrong, that it wasn't slightly offside. Just don't like the whole ref bias thing coming up so soon in the game.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Obviously an Arenal fan that's scared of footballer's going in for a tackle :lmao
> 
> Alves takes Valencia out.. 20 men out there to play now?


Theres a difference between the Carrick and Alves fouls and Valencia persistently fouling. He's not done ANYTHING other than foul.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Gunner14 said:


> Theres a difference between the Carrick and Alves fouls and Valencia persistently fouling. He's not done ANYTHING other than foul.


As I typed that post, he was making a run down the right and crossed into the box, but okay.

Thing is, with a team like Barcelona, you NEED a player to get in their faces and shake them up. If you let them play, and just sit back, and sit back, you'll be punished a lot more than we have. Valencia's doing his job well tonight so far.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh look, there's a bitter Arsenal fan, great timing 8*D.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Can't tell you how much I enjoy laughing at United fans. Despise both teams. 

For the football though, Van der Sar has shown once again why is the most overrated keeper in the world.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

messiiiii


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

cactwma said:


> Can't tell you how much I enjoy laughing at United fans. Despise both teams.
> 
> *For the football though, Van der Sar has shown once again why is the most overrated keeper in the world.*


Mind boggling.

EDIT: Class finish by Villa. That's that.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

3-1 Beautiful goal. Fucking Sexy play from Messi & Great finish from Villa.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

VILLA. best striker in the world.

what? fucking what?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Game over. Outclassed.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah Messi and Villa are so overrated.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

nani on, nani looses control goal david villa hahahahahaha


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Anyone doubting Villa shouldn't be doing so anymore. Beautiful finish, breaks his duck. Never write the man off.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Well that's it then.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

The goals are just getting better and better.

What am i bitter about?? I don't like bad decisions in games. Get over it. I don't like players who go out solely to foul. You can make things difficult for an opponent without fouling them. Theres no need to continually run through them just because your inferior.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> 3-1 Beautiful goal. Fucking Sexy play from Messi & Great finish from Villa.





Rockhead said:


> Anyone doubting Villa shouldn't be doing so anymore. Beautiful finish, breaks his duck. Never write the man off.


One goal changes that he isn't really that good? fpalm

Barca have proved me wrong though, no doubt. I thought United would destroy them tonight on the counter.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

That's the comment you usually see when Stoke beat Arsenal innit?

Amazed that apparently all these people have been writing Villa off and calling Messi overrated. Haven't really seen any of that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^^ henry hill did that not long ago


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Well that's just crazy. Spain are well on the way to being one of the all time great international squads with their current players, and Barca have a lot of them. Can't write any of 'em off.

Not a penalty.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

cactwma said:


> One goal changes that he isn't really that good? fpalm
> 
> Barca have proved me wrong though, no doubt. I thought United would destroy them tonight on the counter.


I don't see why people are saying he wasn't that great to begin with. Every striker has a little drought.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't want to see players injured, but fuck, I do raise a smile when Busquets gets a crack.

EDIT: Well deserved result, they were the better team, and are in fact a better team than anyone in the world. We had our moments but were just outplayed, unfortunately.

End of the season... it's been a fucking privilege as always, 3rd CL final in 4 years, 19th league title, new talent like Hernandez coming through, legends like Giggs, Scholes, Neville & VDS entering the end of their careers.. great year, overall. Bring on the next one!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Can't really argue about the result, we were outclassed. Congrats to Barca, I still hate them and think they're a pack of cunts but they're some team.

Still very proud of the lads, no-one gave us a hope for the league, proved them wrong. The Champions League run surprised everyone.

Rub it in 'Pool, Chelsea, Arsenal fans.
But remember, none of your clubs have a pot to piss in this season .

Love United.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

cactwma said:


> For the football though, Van der Sar has shown once again why is the most overrated keeper in the world.


fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Can't really argue about the result, we were outclassed. Congrats to Barca, I still hate them and think they're a pack of cunts but they're some team.
> 
> Still very proud of the lads, no-one gave us a hope for the league, proved them wrong. The Champions League run surprised everyone.
> 
> ...


Well said brother.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Better team won at the end of the day for sure but can't take anything away from Man U. Would have liked Man U to win simply so the English team can win in England and bring the trophy back but its a shame it never worked out that way. 

I hardly think Liverpool & Chelsea fans especially would rub it in. Maybe Arsenal fans though :side: 

Congrats to Barcelona and MOTM has to be Messi. Just an unstopabble player at times.


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Congrats to Barca, better team by far on the night and overall really.

Deserved it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well I said somewhere in this thread, Barca were the team to win the CL this year, and they are. Honestly didn't think United would have beaten Barcelona tonight. Undoubtedly the best team in the world, its unreal. Only team I can think of that gives them a hard time is Mourinho's Real, and even that didn't work too well. Nice to see Villa and Messi score some wicked goals. United started off well for the first couple of minutes, and then let Barca do their passing game, and that cost them. Second half was just Barca pressing forward on will. Glad for Barca, and looking forward to their off season as I think they are gonna need a strong defensive signing or two.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao at Van Der Sar being one of the most overrated keepers in the world. What a stupid statement to make.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

VISCA BARCA!!!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

why would i/we need to rub it in? Messi and co just spent 90 mins doing that for us.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The Barca players and staff don't even look that happy.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Victory for football 2nite. Hopefully more sides try to go the footballing route than the shut up shop route. 

For an 'average' 'shite' 'dull' 'uninteresting' side Manchester United have performed a minor miracle to make it the final unbeaten. The right side won so its all good.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Such a nice thing seeing Abidal lift that after all his problems.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I was sitting here watching the game with my buddies, and it's about 84th minute, the certainty of Barca's victory increasing. And one of my friends (we're all Chelsea fans) asks me, "Do you think they'd be doing this to Chelsea?"

And I said, "Without a doubt."

The best team by miles. Barca completely outclassed Man U and got the score line I predicted, 3-1. The crazy thing is, Man U were lucky that that was all the damage Barca did tonight. I feel like it definitely could've been worse for them.

But in statistics, it was. Just look at this: 

Barcelona - Manchester United
22(12) - Shots (on Goal) - 4(1)
5 - Fouls - 16
6 - Corner Kicks - 0
1 - Offsides - 5
68% - Time of Possession - 32%
2 - Yellow Cards - 2
0 - Red Cards - 0
0 - Saves - 9​
No question, whatsoever. Man U didn't even get a corner.

Great performance by Barca. Winning the championship the way it should be won. Hats off to them.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Brilliant from Barca, united had the wrong game plan, better team won. Cant remember getting any corners, which united would have had some threat from, hernandez was isolated the whole match, never got into the game, same thing has happened several times this season when he is left up top on himself. Still think anderson might have been a better choice in the centre of midfield rather than giggs.

Nani was frustrating when he came on, gave the ball away twice in the lead up to the third goal.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Evo said:


> I was sitting here watching the game with my buddies, and it's about 84th minute, the certainty of Barca's victory increasing. And one of my friends (we're all Chelsea fans) asks me, "Do you think they'd be doing this to Chelsea?"
> 
> And I said, "Without a doubt."
> 
> ...


They would destroy Chelsea even more. Chelsea looked shit against Man Utd in the CL, completely uninspiring. Barca made Man Utd look shit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bye, VDS .


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I don't want to see players injured, but fuck, I do raise a smile when Busquets gets a crack.


Agree with this 100% Alves is an annoying dick'ead too.



Silent Alarm said:


> Can't really argue about the result, we were outclassed. Congrats to Barca, I still hate them and think they're a pack of cunts but they're some team.
> 
> Still very proud of the lads, no-one gave us a hope for the league, proved them wrong. The Champions League run surprised everyone.
> 
> ...


Remember United or Liverpool don't have a future  Although to see Arsenal throw away 2 trophies like that is simply unacceptbale. I could even argue if we had some experience we would easily have taken all 3 domestic trophies.



Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao at Van Der Sar being one of the most overrated keepers in the world. What a stupid statement to make.


Can't believe people have give in-to the media hype machine with VDS. He's 40 and still plays for United - must be good right? Right?

No. He's an above average keeper, but I've seen time and again this season poor positioning. Shows how dire of a situation United are in if they're begging him to stay. De Gea isn't top drawer either.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Lionel Messi had a really disappointing (compared to his 'usual self', imo. Best player was Pedro, and there was not another great player on the field. Xavi and Iniesta had decent games, but nothing exceptional.

Michael Carrick was a spectator. Never once got involved, when he did, he fucked up. Antonio Valencia was clumsy, Javier Hernandez had positioning issues and Wayne Rooney had to defend far too often. They need better alternative right backs than Fabio, they needed Fletcher on a night they had to settle for Park Ji-Sung, who is not really good in defending. And Edwin van der Sar looked sloppy during the Messi goal. Should of easily saved it.

Obviously the better team won. United just weren't a match. Their team really needs better players.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

We will get our chance again. Need to rebuild this summer and then take another crack at it next season. 

Sad to see VDS retire. One of the best keepers of his generation.



> Can't believe people have give in-to the media hype machine with VDS. He's 40 and still plays for United - must be good right? Right?
> 
> No. He's an above average keeper, but I've seen time and again this season poor positioning. Shows how dire of a situation United are in if they're begging him to stay. De Gea isn't top drawer either.


Are you really being serious? VDS is one of the best keepers in the world even at his age. No hype about it at all.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Best team won. No more needs to be said.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Lionel Messi had a really disappointing (compared to his 'usual self', imo. Best player was Pedro, and there was not another great player on the field. Xavi and Iniesta had decent games, but nothing exceptional.


Messi was the best player on the pitch and scored a stunning goal, Iniesta didn't make a mistake the whole match, the United players couldn't get the ball off him and Xavi played a majestic pass for the first goal.

Yeah, none of the Barca played great yet they made Man Utd look like Crawley Town. Get real.

So many tools in this thread. Tevez is better than Messi, Villa is hopeless, VDS is overrated, Man Utd are rubbish, Scholes is as good as Xavi... ugh.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

man u got slaughtered hahahahahaha


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Gotta admit, I enjoyed seeing Messi and co take apart United tonight. Best team I've personally ever seen and it didn't matter who the opponents were tonight, there was only ever going to be one winner.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Won a tidy sum by betting on goalscores and the result, and even better was seeing all the united 'fans' dissapointment and thier bullshitting.

United were just hapless, micheal carrick had about as much of a clue than a typical united 'fan' in an english class.

Theres no doubt united will be amoung the top of the league next season, theres not much wrong with the team. they just arent the team to beat barcelona tbh lesser teams are such as arsenal chelsea and inter.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Seb said:


> Messi was the best player on the pitch and scored a stunning goal, Iniesta didn't make a mistake the whole match, the United players couldn't get the ball off him and Xavi played a majestic pass for the first goal.
> 
> Yeah, none of the Barca played great yet they made Man Utd look like Crawley Town. Get real.


Except the prior moments to Villa's goal, what exactly did Messi do that was spectacular? He looked like shit in the first half. That doesn't warrant being the best on the field. He didn't want the ball. He looked sloppy, messy. In the 2nd, he started to come to life throughout. 1-2 great moments, judging by memory. But nothing at all spectacular.

Maybe I just had higher expectations of his performance, but that doesn't change his first half performance. Iniesta, maybe I am discreditting. He had a good game, in FM standards, probably pipping an 8.0. Xavi's performance, again, it was solid. But outside of Iniesta, Pedro, Xavi, their team looked blunt.

The best player was Pedro. He added the edge that Barca needed until Messi had actually got involved in the game.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

they can turn over to itv+1 its 1-1 its all to play for


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

For what it's worth, if Almunia conceded that Messi goal, then everyone would be blaming him for the result. Nothing against VDS, he's an awesome keeper in my books, and I don't think it was a huge error on his part. Just giving an example of how prejudice many football fans/pundits are at times, particularly when it comes to keepers.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> What has Tevez ever done in his career to suggest he's on a par with Messi?
> 
> Led Man City to THIRD place in the league? Have less goals in more games for Argentina?
> 
> ...


Huge flaw in your logic. Tevez plays for Man City who have as many bad players as good. He has carried them to the standard they are now.

Messi plays as part of one of the most amazing line-ups ever assembled.

Anyway what a match tonight. Barcelona for the first twenty five minutes of the second half were just remarkable. I've never seen play like it at that level. And Villa's goal was outrageous. 

United desperately need to do something about their central midfield if they want to go toe to toe with a side like Barca - Snejder would be a huge buy for them.




> Villa's international record embarrasses Tevez.


Tevez does much more than just score though. As do Drogba and Rooney. When Villa can't score, he's useless just like his Spanish comrade Torres. I value more rounded strikers.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

It was a fairly entertaining moment over here as the American studio commentators were pumping up the game. Any soccer buff knows that when an American commentator is in on it, you're likely going to hear something stupid, and the color commentator of this particular Fox duo did not disappoint.

The PBP man picked Barca to win. Easy decision, no blame there.

The color guy picked Man U. His reason was what made it hilarious: VDS. He said that because of the quality of VDS, that's what would take Man U to victory. He said that Messi "might score," but really in the long run he expected VDS > Barca's offense. 

He was understandably quiet in the recap, and mentioned nothing of his earlier prediction.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Lol, have you seen David Villa in anything other than a Barca or Spain shirt....I thought not. El Guaje > Tevez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you face-palming someone making an excellent point? Of course you need a great world cup to be considered one of the all time greats. Maradona is still a long way ahead of Messi as he took a mediocre Argentina side to world cup glory. Not to mention what he did with Napoli back when Serie A actually meant something.




> Yeah Messi and Villa are so overrated.


Lol based on one goal. Villa's goal was fabulous but I'm not going to change my mind based on one amazing goal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Huge flaw in your logic. Tevez plays for Man City who have as many bad players as good. He has carried them to the standard they are now.
> 
> Messi plays as part of one of the most amazing line-ups ever assembled.


Messi is the star of one of the most amazing line-up's ever assembled. Tevez played in a Champions League winning team and couldn't even get in the side. He's carried City to third in the league and an FA cup. Swap Messi for Tevez in that team and City would be a much better team. Tevez wouldn't get near this Barca team.



> Tevez does much more than just score though. As do Drogba and Rooney. When Villa can't score, he's useless just like his Spanish comrade Torres. I value more rounded strikers.


No he doesn't. Tevez has never done anything at international level. Villa has been the top scorer at the last two international tournaments and has a phenomenal goal scoring record (which after all, is what really really matters for a striker). Villa plays out on the wing, out of position to occupy the full back and give Messi the space he craves to be so sublime, whilst still scoring 20 odd goals a season. You seem to think that because Tevez tracks back and holds up the ball, he's the best player in the world. The most well rounded player in the world is Ronaldo. Messi however, is a genius and on a different level.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> Messi is the star of one of the most amazing line-up's ever assembled. Tevez played in a Champions League winning team and couldn't even get in the side. He's carried City to third in the league and an FA cup. Swap Messi for Tevez in that team and City would be a much better team.
> 
> 
> 
> No he doesn't. Tevez has never done anything at international level. Villa has been the top scorer at the last two international tournaments and has a phenomenal goal scoring record (which after all, is what really really matters for a striker). Villa plays out on the wing, out of position to occupy the full back and give Messi the space he craves to be so sublime, whilst still scoring 20 odd goals a season. You seem to think that because Tevez tracks back and is strong that makes him the most rounded player. The most well rounded player in the world is Ronaldo. Messi however, is a genius.


When Villa doesn't score in a game he's useless. That for me is not a complete striker. I've never ever seen Tevez have an average game regardless of whether or not he gets on the scoresheet. And Argentina are managed by morons, same reason why Messi has such a poor scoring record for them in comparison to his scoring record at club level. If you're going to have a go at Tevez for Argentina you can't ignore Messi's mediocrity on that level either.

How can Ronaldo be hailed as the most well rounded footballer when he fails to show up in so many big matches?

And I don't remember ever saying Messi is overrated. I think he's on the same level as Xavi and Iniesta and I think the three of them are in the top five players on the planet.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Not going to bother arguing, Messi will continue scoring stacks of goals and performing on the big stage and rightly be hailed as the best player on the planet.

Tevez will continue to play well and score lots of goals for the 3rd or 4th best team in the league.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Tevez/Messi is irrelevant now. Tevez can't (and probably wont) make the Argentina side for Copa America. Messi obviously will. No secret who is more important to Argentina. Even funnier is Higuain (lol) will probably get the nod over Tevez.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> Not going to bother arguing, Messi will continue scoring stacks of goals and performing on the big stage and rightly be hailed as the best player on the planet.
> 
> Tevez will continue to play well and score lots of goals for the 3rd or 4th best team in the league.


Yeah hopefully Messi can improve on his sixteen goals in fifty five matches for Argentina. If Man City lost Tevez and stayed with their current team they would be a mid table side. That is my final say on the matter - if Man City spend well this summer they will win big and Tevez will truly show everyone what he is capable of. 

In the meantime continue to think of me as a tool and I will continue to stick by my principles.

And Tevez no showing in the Copa America will be something to do with his off-pitch behaviour. There is no way a manager with any sense would make that decision based on what he can do on the pitch.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> When Villa doesn't score in a game he's useless.


Super mega lolz. I think you're getting Villa mixed up with Inzaghi. Villa wouldn't be playing for Barcelona if all he can do is score. Did you ever see him when he was at Valencia by any chance?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

St. Stephen said:


> Super mega lolz. I think you're getting Villa mixed up with Inzaghi. *Villa wouldn't be playing for Barcelona if all he can do is score.* Did you ever see him when he was at Valencia by any chance?


The same Barca who swapped Eto for Ibrahimovic? That worked out real well didn't it. If memory serves me correctly Eto jumped ship and won the treble with Inter the following year.

Villa is easily replaceable in that Barca side.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> Can't really argue about the result, we were outclassed. Congrats to Barca, I still hate them and think they're a pack of cunts but they're some team.
> 
> Still very proud of the lads, no-one gave us a hope for the league, proved them wrong. The Champions League run surprised everyone.
> 
> ...


Was going to make a similar post but yeah, I wasn't expecting us to win and Barca played amazingly well tonight (as expected). They fully deserved the victory and I'm just proud of United for how they have done this season.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Overdramatic united fans should shut up. Without a doubt they will be a top dog in the title race next year. I just hope someone stops the scum. They are the best side in england.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

punx06 said:


> Gotta admit, I enjoyed seeing Messi and co take apart United tonight. Best team I've personally ever seen and it didn't matter who the opponents were tonight, there was only ever going to be one winner.


Best team ever? fpalm Arsenal 03/04 could stop Barca in their tracks. And Arsenal's 03/04 season probably doesn't even get in-to the top 7 or 8 teams of all time either. This talk of them being the best ever makes me truly laugh. They lack killer instinct, they should score much more than they do. Take Messi out and they look average.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

cactwma said:


> Best team ever? fpalm Arsenal 03/04 could stop Barca in their tracks. And Arsenal's 03/04 season probably doesn't even get in-to the top 7 or 8 teams of all time either. This talk of them being the best ever makes me truly laugh. They lack killer instinct, they should score much more than they do. Take Messi out and they look average.


He said best team he's ever seen.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Barcelona are almost unplayable, but they are beatable as has been proven, you just have to have the right strategy and conditions, as Barca almost never have an off day. I can only attribute their amazing ability to being full of talented youngsters that have known each other since they were children, and have practised pass & move routines for over a decade together... or being freakish human experiments, genetically engineered cyborgs.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Barca are as close to unstoppable as you can possibly get.

They're freaks.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

cactwma said:


> Best team ever? fpalm Arsenal 03/04 could stop Barca in their tracks. And Arsenal's 03/04 season probably doesn't even get in-to the top 7 or 8 teams of all time either. This talk of them being the best ever makes me truly laugh. They lack killer instinct, they should score much more than they do. Take Messi out and they look average.


Lol, then why don't Spain look average seeing as Barca's best players are really the heart of the Spanish national team. 

I don't think they're the best team ever though - they haven't defended the champions league yet. If they win next year I may start believing such hype.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

cactwma said:


> Best team ever? fpalm Arsenal 03/04 could stop Barca in their tracks. And Arsenal's 03/04 season probably doesn't even get in-to the top 7 or 8 teams of all time either. This talk of them being the best ever makes me truly laugh. They lack killer instinct, they should score much more than they do. Take Messi out and they look average.


Arsenal 03/04 couldn't even win the Champions League. This Barca team has won 2 of the last 3 and were only stopped in the other by a brilliant tactical performance by Inter. If you count the 06 team, they've won 3 of the last 6. Take Messi out and you've got 7 of the starting 11 from the winning World Cup team and most of the European Championship winning team as well.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barca DESTROYED United. 

LOL @ Messi not being able to play against English teams because they are too physical, he just spanked the best one. There wasn't a moment where he didn't look dangerous with the ball even with the likes of Ferdinand and Vidic in his presence. 

It was truly a brilliant game, it was a great display of class from both teams. In the end the better team won with no bullshit or controversies from either team.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Henry Hill said:


> How can Ronaldo be hailed as the most well rounded footballer when he fails to show up in so many big matches?


:lmao

Come on, what does failing to show up have to do with footballing ability? I'm no Ronaldo supporter, but that is just ridiculous.

The same point can be extended to Tevez. Just because he acts like a bitch doesn't mean he's not incredibly talented.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

does being an arsenal fan mean you have a lifetime's supply of delusion?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cactwma said:


> Best team ever? fpalm Arsenal 03/04 could stop Barca in their tracks. And Arsenal's 03/04 season probably doesn't even get in-to the top 7 or 8 teams of all time either. This talk of them being the best ever makes me truly laugh. They lack killer instinct, they should score much more than they do. Take Messi out and they look average.


no bias, right? did arsenal even win the champions league? surely if chelsea beat them, 03/04 chelsea is a better team?

united got beaten by a better team. why are the supporters of teams who did sweet fuck all this season digging the boots in when they're down? stop being retarded.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

cactwma said:


> Best team ever? fpalm Arsenal 03/04 could stop Barca in their tracks. And Arsenal's 03/04 season probably doesn't even get in-to the top 7 or 8 teams of all time either. This talk of them being the best ever makes me truly laugh. They lack killer instinct, they should score much more than they do. Take Messi out and they look average.


Man those Xavi and Iniesta guys are just so average.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at Arsenal fans in this thread. Barcelona's current side shits all over 03/04 Arsenal.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Outclassed. That's all I have to say the final last night. No team would have beaten Barca last night. They made ManU players look like little girls. I don't like Barca and I hope some team pulls off an "Inter" next season but ManU never looked like winning, except maybe for the first 5 minutes.

Rooney's goal was brilliant though. Class.

That Villa goal was mesmerizing and Messi was Messi. But the way Xavi terrorized the midfield was a sight. The three best from Barca all showed up big time last night.




Jobbed_Out said:


> Lol, have you seen David Villa in anything other than a Barca or Spain shirt....I thought not. El Guaje > Tevez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disagreeing that Tevez is better than Villa is perfectly fine. Disagreeing to the claim that Argentina has a better squad than Spain or better management is just... Not fine.


Edit:

Well, Arsenal could never win the CL with the "Invincibles..." That pretty much makes it useless to compare present Barca to Arsenal of 03/04. Still, the present Barcelona team is one of the best teams ever. And I'm not a fan of Barca. I still don't understand why Wenger didn't go all out in the CLs back then though.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

lol at Henry Hill. I am a life long Valencia fan, so I've watched Villa for many many years.

I don't think Henry Hill knows that Villa was the top assister in La Liga in 06/07. Lemme repeat that, TOP ASSISTER. Over all the Xavi's and Riquleme's of that era. This is a striker, mind you. And also he's scored over 20 goals every season since 04/05. I got into a debate with an Arsenal fin (shocker) and I did a bit of research on Villa, and found that this bastard has scored 20 goals every season for so many seasons. And he's done it again this season, playing second fiddle to Messi, playing out wide etc. I'm not even gonna bring in his international record.

Basically Villa is much better than Tevez.

And Congrats to Barca, I actually celebrated when they won. :shocked: 

Messi on his way to becoming the best ever, no doubt.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Van der Sar
> O’Shea, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra
> Nani, Carrick, Anderson, Giggs
> Berbatov, Rooney
> ...


I knew he would, but I still can’t believe the garbage Alex Ferguson trotted out. That was pathetic. Barcelona had it won before a ball was kicked. It was really negative football. Your two most freakishly talented attacking players (Berbatov, Nani) aren’t the first two names on the team sheet? Well, you aren’t going to beat Barcelona. Who do you think Barcelona would prefer to be coming at them: Javier Hernandez or Berbatov? The one thing that Berbatov does with consummate ease is he finds time and space with ball. 

Rooney is an inflated joke. I don’t know anyone outside of England that takes him seriously. His first clean goal in the EPL this season didn't come until halfway through the season! Give it a rest. The England NT should move on (Bent lone striker). Peter Crouch has a far superior NT goal scoring record to supposedly the best English player. Rooney has done nothing but underachieve at international level. He’ll never take England anywhere.

Valencia was a dud call. Nani would have given them width and space on the edges, with Evra to play a similar length of the pitch role on the left, that leaves you with Carrick, Anderson, Giggs, Ferdinand, Vidic, O’Shea through the middle of the field.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah your tactics would have stopped the might Barca, you obviously know better than SAF.

So much tripe in that post. Give it a rest. Carrick was completely anonymous last night, as he was in 2009, and if Anderson had played alongside it would have been even worse. Giggs down the left? It's not 1999 anymore, when was the last time Giggs played down the wing? A lot of Barca players talked about the threat of Hernandez before the game, the most in form striker United have, but yeah you're right i'm sure they would have rather have faced Berbatov who hasn't scored in 1200 minutes in champions league football and is often anonymous in big games. Nani came on and the first thing he did was lost the ball twice for Villa to score the third goal and kill off the game, effectively backing up everyone on heres pre-game qualms about his ability to defend. You bash Rooney yet he was the only Utd player to come out of the game with credibility and scored a superb goal, seemingly ignoring this and going on a tirade about his international performances. There was nothing Man Utd could have done last night, even Vidic spent the whole game being toyed by Messi and was often bailed out by Ferdinand.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

cactwma said:


> Best team ever? fpalm Arsenal 03/04 could stop Barca in their tracks. And Arsenal's 03/04 season probably doesn't even get in-to the top 7 or 8 teams of all time either. This talk of them being the best ever makes me truly laugh. They lack killer instinct, they should score much more than they do. Take Messi out and they look average.


You just happen to be an Arsenal fan. They won the CL right? Oh wait, they didn't. They lack killer instinct, fpalm. You only watch their CL games I take it. There's NO REASON why we should believe Arsenal 03/04 would have beaten this Barca. Barca has won the CL 2 times within 3 years, they decimate every team and make the English champion look incompetent. Did Arsenal own Europe? No they didn't. I'm sorry, but you don't know shit about football if you think without Messi, they are average. 

There are always people saying certain Barca players are overrated. No they are not. Quit being jealous.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rooney was the best United player by far.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The only thing I think SAF could have done differently was play Fletcher instead of Carrick, though none of us had any idea of Fletcher's match fitness so he could well have not been fit to start.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> I knew he would, but I still can’t believe the garbage Alex Ferguson trotted out. That was pathetic. Barcelona had it won before a ball was kicked. It was really negative football. Your two most freakishly talented attacking players (Berbatov, Nani) aren’t the first two names on the team sheet? Well, you aren’t going to beat Barcelona. Who do you think Barcelona would prefer to be coming at them: Javier Hernandez or Berbatov? The one thing that Berbatov does with consummate ease is he finds time and space with ball.
> 
> Rooney is an inflated joke. I don’t know anyone outside of England that takes him seriously. His first clean goal in the EPL this season didn't come until halfway through the season! Give it a rest. The England NT should move on (Bent lone striker). Peter Crouch has a far superior NT goal scoring record to supposedly the best English player. Rooney has done nothing but underachieve at international level. He’ll never take England anywhere.
> 
> Valencia was a dud call. Nani would have given them width and space on the edges, with Evra to play a similar length of the pitch role on the left, that leaves you with Carrick, Anderson, Giggs, Ferdinand, Vidic, O’Shea through the middle of the field.


Nani has been in poor form on late, and he does not track back and defend as well as valencia. Also Rooney and Crouch are totally different players, its stupid to compare them, rooney does much more for the team, with Crouch england just rely on playing it up to his head all the time, crouch's goals have come against shit teams like jamaica, andorra and egypt. Every manager in the world would take rooney over crouch. 
I think ferguson knows more about his team than you do.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Lol based on one goal. Villa's goal was fabulous but I'm not going to change my mind based on one amazing goal.






Nas said:


> lol at Henry Hill. I am a life long Valencia fan, so I've watched Villa for many many years.
> 
> I don't think Henry Hill knows that Villa was the top assister in La Liga in 06/07. Lemme repeat that, TOP ASSISTER. Over all the Xavi's and Riquleme's of that era. This is a striker, mind you. And also he's scored over 20 goals every season since 04/05. I got into a debate with an Arsenal fin (shocker) and I did a bit of research on Villa, and found that this bastard has scored 20 goals every season for so many seasons. And he's done it again this season, playing second fiddle to Messi, playing out wide etc. I'm not even gonna bring in his international record.
> 
> ...


I've watched alot of Valencia's matches over the years because my best mate is a huge fan, Villa is far more than just a goal scorer.




Henry Hill said:


> Why are you face-palming someone making an excellent point? Of course you need a great world cup to be considered one of the all time greats. Maradona is still a long way ahead of Messi as he took a mediocre Argentina side to world cup glory. Not to mention what he did with Napoli back when Serie A actually meant something.





Razor King said:


> Disagreeing that Tevez is better than Villa is perfectly fine. Disagreeing to the claim that Argentina has a better squad than Spain or better management is just... Not fine.


I just think people underrate Argentina, granted Maradona wasn't a great manager but that doesn't mean all Argentine national team managers have been shit. Looking at the players too, the team has been underperforming which doesn't mean they are worse than a team performing well. They beat Spain 4-1 in a friendly just after the world cup, that doesn't say much but it's still showing what Argentina can do.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rooney was everywhere yesterday. Camera panned to him arguing with Ferguson too. I was surprised there was no news story "headline" behind it. :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Just saw the Villa goal again. Nani loses the ball to Messi, who breaks into the box. Carrick wins it, passes it to Nani, who loses it to Pedro, who lays it back to Villa, sublime finish.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Seb said:


> Yeah your tactics would have stopped the might Barca, you obviously know better than SAF.
> 
> So much tripe in that post. Give it a rest. Carrick was completely anonymous last night, as he was in 2009, and if Anderson had played alongside it would have been even worse. Giggs down the left? It's not 1999 anymore, when was the last time Giggs played down the wing? A lot of Barca players talked about the threat of Hernandez before the game, the most in form striker United have, but yeah you're right i'm sure they would have rather have faced Berbatov who hasn't scored in 1200 minutes in champions league football and is often anonymous in big games. Nani came on and the first thing he did was lost the ball twice for Villa to score the third goal and kill off the game, effectively backing up everyone on heres pre-game qualms about his ability to defend. You bash Rooney yet he was the only Utd player to come out of the game with credibility and scored a superb goal. Even Vidic spent the whole game being toyed by Messi and was often bailed out by Ferdinand.


 Bah ha ha Berbatov lead the EPL in scoring, and that’s without Ferguson guarantying him a spot every week because cry-baby Rooney doesn’t want to be upstaged. Yet he doesn’t even make the squad? Good one. Man U wouldn't be champions this year without him, Rooney sat on his hands for half the season. I wish Man U sell Berbatov. We’ll see then how tough the going can be. Hernandez isn’t half the player that Berbatov is. As for Giggs, he started on the left in the drubbing they gave Birmingham, for a start. Also, Nani lead the league in assists. Facts don’t lie.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Rooney just proved why he is worth the hype last night, if anything. He was everywhere last night: at the front, in the middle, and he even came back to bail his defenders.

Ferguson got it wrong tactically though. Still nothing could have beaten Barca but ManU's midfield was pathetic and I felt that they should have gone with a 5-man midfield. Carrick isn't going to outplay Xavi/Iniesta. They would have lost still but at least, they wouldn't have embarrassed themselves.




Jobbed_Out said:


> I just think people underrate Argentina, granted Maradona wasn't a great manager but that doesn't mean all Argentine national team managers have been shit. Looking at the players too, the team has been underperforming which doesn't mean they are worse than a team performing well. They beat Spain 4-1 in a friendly just after the world cup, that doesn't say much but it's still showing what Argentina can do.


You know, in 2006 Argentina lost to Germany due to the tactical/selection error of the coach after we went up 1-0. Withdrawing Riquelme in the second half and then deciding to shut up shop by introducing defensive minded players turned out to be an immature and ill-timed strategy. Regardless, you don't withdraw your best player, in the QF of the WC, even if you are up. Last WC, Argentina went down once in the WC and they panicked from there on. Maradona couldn't think after that and Argentina just bottled up.

Nobody is proclaiming that Argentina is shit or the players are shit. The management of Argentinean Football Team has never been impressive. If you look at the last 4 WCs, Argentina had a very good squad on paper but they always failed in QFs (except 2002) because of the manager's tactics and decisions--more than anything else. I'm just comparing it to Spain since this discussion stemmed from Tevez vs. Villa. Argentina is a great team. Nobody can deny that. Yet, I'd also like ask: can we really compare it to a team with Casillas, Puyol, Ramos, Xavi, Iniesta, Villa, Fabregas, and even Torres (although he is sleeping these days). One of the best play makers in the game today didn't even get to start much in the WC (Fabregas). The depth and players in Spain is immense. We really can't compare it to Argentina. Sure, we beat them in the friendlies but when have we won anything substantial or even reached the semis of the WC? Not counting the Olympics, it's been a long time.

Unless Messi pulls off a Maradona, I can't see Argentina doing anything anymore.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Bah ha ha Berbatov lead the EPL in scoring, and that’s without Ferguson guarantying him a spot every week because cry-baby Rooney doesn’t want to be upstaged. Yet he doesn’t even make the squad? Good one. Man U wouldn't be champions this year without him, Rooney sat on his hands for half the season. I wish Man U sell Berbatov. We’ll see then how tough the going can be. Hernandez isn’t half the player that Berbatov is. As for Giggs, he started on the left in the drubbing they gave Birmingham, for a start. Also, Nani lead the league in assists. Facts don’t lie.


:lmao

rooney is the only one who kept united in the game.

berbatov had 5 goals in 1 game against poor oposition. rooney has constantly come up with braces and important goals, which are more valuable than berbatov's.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Nani has been in poor form on late, and he does not track back and defend as well as valencia. Also Rooney and Crouch are totally different players, its stupid to compare them, rooney does much more for the team, with Crouch england just rely on playing it up to his head all the time, crouch's goals have come against shit teams like jamaica, andorra and egypt. Every manager in the world would take rooney over crouch.
> I think ferguson knows more about his team than you do.


 I think generally Ferguson’s treatment of Berbatov is absurd. Nani's defensive shortcomings should have been compensated for. I’d have gone with the versatile, O’Shea, behind him. You wouldn’t see Liverpool yank Suarez and Kuyt off, so that the incoming players can ‘track back’. Ferguson respected them too much. Man U was good enough to dictate terms. That was an embarrassing performance. I have long championed the EPL, but I am kind of embarrassed to after that performance. Man U is better than that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Bah ha ha Berbatov lead the EPL in scoring, and that’s without Ferguson guarantying him a spot every week because cry-baby Rooney doesn’t want to be upstaged. Yet he doesn’t even make the squad? Good one. Man U wouldn't be champions this year without him, Rooney sat on his hands for half the season. I wish Man U sell Berbatov. We’ll see then how tough the going can be. Hernandez isn’t half the player that Berbatov is. As for Giggs, he started on the left in the drubbing they gave Birmingham, for a start. Also, Nani lead the league in assists. Facts don’t lie.


I see you ignored practically everything I said. Good one.

Berbatov didn't do anything in the second half of the season (after minnow bashing the first half of the season) and hasn't scored in the Champions League for almost THIRTEEN HOURS. United were a far better team when Rooney returned to form and partnered Herandez (who's been a revelation). Rooney was also United's best player last night so your logic is retarded, but it seems you've got some kind of vendetta against him anyway.

What happened when Nani came on the pitch? Oh that's right, he lost the ball twice and Barca scored to kill the game off. How many assists has he had in the past couple of months? I'd wager far less than Valencia.

Giggs has played central midfield the entire season and the entire CL campaign. He starts one game on the wing against a relegated side and he's suddenly good enough at age 37 to spend 90 minutes tracking back against Pedro and Messi?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Kiz said:


> :lmao
> 
> rooney is the only one who kept united in the game.
> 
> berbatov had 5 goals in 1 game against poor oposition. rooney has constantly come up with braces and important goals, which are more valuable than berbatov's.


Yeah, the game as it was played, but it could have been a different game with Berbatov and Nani. He scored his first open play goal halfway through the season! What about his goal scoring droughts for country?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He scored last night though, when it mattered. He scored in the semi final when the tie was at 1-0 and absolutely bossed the game. He scored the winner at Stamford Bridge in the Quarter Final.

Just give it up.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm a Berbatov fan, but he doesn't the the pace to stretch a defense like Barca's, and doesn't provide the same outball as Hernandez.

Assuming he doesn't start, as far as an impact sub goes, he just isn't one. He can't exploit tiring legs, and he's lacking a killer instinct right now. Take the Blackpool game, he could have played all day and wouldn't have scored. He hasn't scored in the CL since 2008, and from memory, his only goals were against Celtic and Aalborg- hardly Barcelona quality opposition.

Conversely, Owen still has a measure of explosiveness and his finishing is still top quality. The goal Berb couldn't buy against Blackpool, Owen got as a sub. He was undoubtedly the right choice for the bench, and there wasn't space for both.

As far as Nani goes, if he's playing well, he's top class. Unfortunately, if he's playing poorly, mistakes like last night's happen. He's careless with possession and that's going to be punished by Barca every single time. Valencia and Park offer attack and defense, Nani only goes forward. No brainer.

Carrick played okay but he just struggles to impose himself. I feel for Fletcher, we needed him in the game but he never looked fit since returning. So unlucky in 08, 09 and now 11.

Rooney was brilliant last night. Great performance, and the silver lining of the game. Convincing him to stay could well be Ferguson's best move in years.

We have a great squad, tbh, but you can't compete with a team like Barca without their performance being poor. They're just untouchable, which is why this hurts less than 09, before they hit this level. Messi, Villa, Pedro, Xavi, Iniesta.. those 5 have EVERYTHING. Pace, incisive passing, running with the ball, movement, finishing. The stars aligned for this team, there's nothing much you can do. Can't hold anything against United.

Oh, and Pep said before the game that if he could have any one United player, even now it'd be Scholes... just sayin' 8*D


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Yeah, the game as it was played, but it could have been a different game with Berbatov and Nani. He scored his first open play goal halfway through the season! What about his goal scoring droughts for country?


rooney was injured for a part of the start of the season, and had well publicised off the field problems, its no surprise his form dropped


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fabio did well last night btw. Linked up well with the midfield, looked comfortable going forward, didn't make any glaring errors. Vidic made one crucial tackle in the box but apart from that he was toyed with by Messi. I remember him charging forward at Messi on the half way line and just having the ball put straight through his legs. He was bailed out by Ferdinand a few times, who was United's best defender. Evra was massively at fault for the first goal. Nani for the third. Second goal was just United standing off and Messi doing what he does. Carrick couldn't get near Iniesta or Xavi.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Ferdinand is pure class and shown it again last night. Phenomenal defender. Evra keeps making these silly defensive mistakes recently which is so frustrating, he's better than that.

Vidic was not at the high standard he's been at the rest of the season, few great tackles and interceptions though. Fabio was great, him and his brother have so much potential. The thing with Fabio is, if we're chasing a game, he's got the ability to nick a goal. Very astute signings.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Seb said:


> I see you ignored practically everything I said. Good one.
> 
> Berbatov didn't do anything in the second half of the season (after minnow bashing the first half of the season) and hasn't scored in the Champions League for almost THIRTEEN HOURS. United were a far better team when Rooney returned to form and partnered Herandez (who's been a revelation). Rooney was also United's best player last night so your logic is retarded, but it seems you've got some kind of vendetta against him anyway.
> 
> ...


 I think you fail to comprehend.

1) I never stated Giggs should play as a winger. I clearly qualified my selections by saying only Nani and Evra would add width, thus allowing the rest of the game to be played through the middle, precisely where Barcelona will be playing.

2) I stated that Ferguson’s treatment of Berbatov is absurd. His talent and ego has to be catered for and nurtured. The same thing applied to Rooney earlier in the season. You don’t just drop/start players on a whim. Nani should have been shown faith. Again, you can’t bring someone on halfway through the game, and then say ‘I told you so’. Have faith. Start them. Build confidence. Take Barcelona on. Play positive football.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I'm a Berbatov fan, but he doesn't the the pace to stretch a defense like Barca's, and doesn't provide the same outball as Hernandez.
> 
> Assuming he doesn't start, as far as an impact sub goes, he just isn't one. He can't exploit tiring legs, and he's lacking a killer instinct right now. Take the Blackpool game, he could have played all day and wouldn't have scored. He hasn't scored in the CL since 2008, and from memory, his only goals were against Celtic and Aalborg- hardly Barcelona quality opposition.
> 
> ...


 Nice post.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Yeah, the game as it was played, but it could have been a different game with Berbatov and Nani. He scored his first open play goal halfway through the season! What about his goal scoring droughts for country?


yeah, it would have been about 4-0 to barca at least.

who cares about country? berbatov doesnt even play for bulgaria, a team which would have lacked a decent striker. england have had options other than rooney since his debut.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Evo said:


> :lmao
> 
> Come on, what does failing to show up have to do with footballing ability? I'm no Ronaldo supporter, but that is just ridiculous.
> 
> The same point can be extended to Tevez. Just because he acts like a bitch doesn't mean he's not incredibly talented.


Whose talking about ability? Ronaldo has all the ability in the world but putting that ability into practice in big time matches is another question entirely.



> Basically Villa is much better than Tevez.


Basically you're wrong. I'm talking about the best players today, not the best players of a few years ago. I've watched Barca and Man City all season and Tevez has played at a much higher standard than Villa in a much tougher league. Can't wait to see him tear up the champions league. If City buy some players who are actually at the guy's level as opposed to fuckwits like Milner then they are going to take off like a rocket.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Berbatov and Nani are great players on their day but if they are having an off day it is like being two men down. Neither of them are the players you want to have when facing the most attacking team on the planet.

The game last night gave a surreal feeling as I was disappointed to lose as I am in any final but my usual excuse of "United were shit" can't even come into play - Barcelona are just that good. I've never seen a team as good as they are in my lifetime. Rooney was very good for United though, best player for us by a mile.

Crazy night for me though as the pub we watched it in has two tiers to it and when Messi scored, the United fans lost it completely and started throwing chairs and tables over the balcony; luckily no-one got hit by them but then loads of people from downstairs ran upstairs and started a huge fight. All in the name of football, eh?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Kiz said:


> yeah, it would have been about 4-0 to barca at least.
> 
> who cares about country? *berbatov doesnt even play for bulgaria, a team which would have lacked a decent striker.* england have had options other than rooney since his debut.


 Retired! 48 from 77! Gun! Better stats than the great, great Stoichkov! He can play, don't you worry about that.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Xavi might just be the most underrated player on the planet.

Messi doesn't function without him.

Case in point when Messi plays for Argentina.

Xavi gets MOTM for me.

united need to buy an entire new midfield.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Retired! 48 from 77! Gun! Better stats than the great, great Stoichkov! He can play, don't you worry about that.


you do know that has nothing to do with what you bolded.

i said he would have scored because bulgaria had no one else to score their goals, while england have rotated a fair bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Xavi might just be the most underrated player on the planet.
> 
> Messi doesn't function without him.
> 
> ...


Maybe not underrated just not shown everywhere in newspaper...this morning it was "Messi Who Else?"  Okay he is damn good but Xavi!!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Out played & out classed by Barca.

They are an impressive/awesome team, the appreciation of were the space is then when to go into it through finding each other with clever passes combined with there movement is sensational & then top it all off with these calm but classy finishes really is stunning to watch, as footballing fan hard not to like them for it, pretty sure for all 3 of Barca goals I was saying how good each one was no shame in losing to that side.

SAF in weird way was very brave in sense how wanted us to play by showing no fear thinking that we could play that high up line & squeeze the game so Messi & co couldn’t have space to go on runs or have space to find clever through balls in final 3rd but you cant do it for whole game eventually the back 4 sat off around 20 min & huge gap opened up between CM & Back 4/CB's I said last night before game it big problem in 09 & caused lot problems for us in Rome & went further into saying that couldn’t give space in final 3rd down sides of CB & have either fullback advanced from CBs & would you just know it Barca first goal happens exactly as I just said huge gap opens up 

Xavi, Busqusts & Ineista play cute clever players in middle of pitch & Giggs & Carrick left standing in CM but un aware a huge gap has opened up between then & our back 4 Xavi runs into it on the blind side thanks to 1 easy ball through our mid field from Ineista & Xavi now running at heart of our defense Evra does worst thing any fullback can do v Barca he loses his position in fullback area. Evra not alone in what he did with our Back 4 wanting to drop deeper to protect goal as Xavi approaches it allows Xavi more & more space in final 3rd & then Fabio from RB tries get close to Xavi which in turns frees up Villa down left side & Xavi clever soon as Messi made his run in front of Evra which Evra gets attracted & Pedro runs into LB area where Evra should of been then you know the rest Xavi flicks ball with outside of his boot, Pedro controls it then gives VDS the eyes & passes ball into the net.

It’s a great footballing passing goal but so many errors from us then it only helps Barca.

For our goal again SAF trying to squeeze Barca & works here try find each other with tight clever passes but get ball & quick passing from ourselves, really its Rooney goals plays some nice 1 2 passes & like above now Rooney running at heart of Barca back 4 like all defenses they back track where there better then us here is all drop back as 1 in a line & before hit box all stop which means Giggs is just about side, its close but his leaning offside different lineo would of given the offside then Rooney gives it to Giggs who gives back to Rooney who like Pedro earlier produces great finish passes it with power into the side of the net.

Messi Goal is actually same as there first in a way, SAF must of told player & in particular Park (who swapped positions with Giggs) & Carrick to drop deeper at half time so was less room in between the lines so Barca may find harder to find space for there clever tight passes which is fine but doesn’t stop problem of Busqusts, Xavi & Ineista as there 3 man midfield now like before can pass to each other in front of our midfield, Busqusts deeper of 3 but Barca play is very clever Messi drops bit deeper & goes to side of Park now basically got another 3 in final 3rd with further forward of the 3 Messi smack bang in middle of our CM & back4/CB again, Rio & Vida have Villa whose come inside in middle of them so Vida spots it & tells Evra to go out to Messi I can only think Evra was told to not go to far forward just incase vacates space to Pedro again but not aware Pedro not near him & Giggs is to side of him so serious lack of communication going on there & will vs Barca if you lose concentration for even a 2nd they will punish you eventually but v Messi one opening regardless of how small & your asking drop, VDS doest do well maybe not seen ball & does swerve but imo GK of his standards should do better, does ping of Messi boot but think VDS should got it. 

But again Errors are there in us which only help Barca, no talking been each other, lack of concentration at vital moments, to big gap between the lines tbh wasn’t even gap but with Barcelona any gap they find they will use it & only helps them if through center of pitch where want play those clever tight passes.

There 3rd goal comes with bunch of our mistakes, Nani gets touch tight to Messi on RW but vs that little genius again Messi & Nani only one on that right side so when Messi dribbles past Nani it opens up a gap opening between Nani & closest player is Evra whose a good 15 yards away in our box & Messi at full speed running at Evra who doesn’t want to touch him neither does Nani behind Messi as pen will be given. Messi tries setting up Busqusts put over hits it & lands to Carrick who passes to Nani & as said yestoday when get ball they will squeeze you in numbers normally this time only Busqusts goes right in on Nani who loses ball back to Busqusts who passes to Villa who only need 1 touch to control it, Rio comes out early but superb finish from Villa bends around him into the top corner. 

Vs Barca you don’t have that time on ball soon as you get the ball you have to get it moving to next person quickly. There were cases in 1st half when did that with passes quickly but Barca closed gap waiting for that one slip up to bounce & happened a few times soon as mistake happened now on counter attack & running at our back 4. 

Hind sight is wonderful thing, playing 4 in middle is not what you have to do imo, Park was tracking Alves & coming into center to help Carrick/Giggs by half time even Ji was knackered, Giggs & Carrick were spectators in CM, 2 in there just doesn’t work, the gap we left in between lines was outrages vs any team but doing that vs this Barcelona team is just mind boggling, time needs to be spent with our fullbacks teaching them how v Barca you cant vacant space you leave in fullback area by going in front of your CB's, communication is key. No dwelling on the ball. Could go on really by saying who had bad games who had good game but not sure can do no more this Barcelona team are another level to all else. 

I mean to get closer to this Barca side everything you do on the day has to be at least 9.5 outta 10, one small mistake regardless of what it is even if it’s not going out to Messi just a second to late as Evra did you will get punished. As I said SAF was brave in sense he wanted us to out play them but you cant do it how we did it the idea is nice but doing it is so much harder then that, you can do it imo as proved by the clubs that beaten or got draws off this Barca side under Pep before. But you cant do it how we did it, you cant give them the space in final 3rd, you cant have 2 CM vs them imo you need 3 & one needs sit deeper & in front of CB's all night & imo playing high line does work but only to point eventually back 4 will tire out imo maybe you do have play deep & have midfield basically sit in back 4 allowing no space for those tight passes to get through you in final 3rd. You have got have energy levels go whole 90 mins as shown Giggs & Park just couldn’t.

Think Jose Inter last year at San Siro showed maybe the best way to match Barca believe played a 4-2-1-3/4-3-3 kinda shape but did exactly said above had 2 CDM sat on top of CB & played deep Barca found really tough to create they used Alves as gave width but Eto'o who played LW tracked him all game & had energy levels when did get ball to counter attack which imo best way to get past this Barcelona team.

That’s all my opinion though I remember in 09 SAF said watched 09 final back about 8-10 times over the summer to try figure out what did wrong & where from every angle & in alot ways he did better this time, the preparation was right, club more relaxed we didn’t show fear we wouldn’t play our game like normally but cant impose yourselves on that side with that idea has more clever then that but that SAF job to figure out his manager & much better then I am or ever be but imo is in alot ways we fall for same traps as said above. 

We gave it a best shot & it wasn’t good enough not sure what anybody else could of done v this Barcelona team, they were fantastic, I never like nor want man Utd to lose any game but losing to that side is understandable as are really that good, we will come again not year I have no doubt of that at all, SAF has finally figured out formula in Europe to get to Champions League finals now but just a shame that done so now at the exact same time this Barcelona side are starting to hit there peak of there powers. Sure watch game over & over again trying to get right is meet again next season/time almost sure we will actually & in summer we will try to get right players in so get closer & hopefully better then them in Europe. We imo are actually not far away from doing well in Europe for many season we that made final again but need to get better quality players in to help us imo to win UCL/beat this Barcelona side, easier said then done though.

But all in all congratulations to them 100% deserved the win. There your bench mark in Europe now so not only got to match them you will have to better them to get past them. Everybody will be gunning for them next season in Champions league hoping to prove there the team to beat them. I look forward to Champions League next season with final in Germany. Also nice touch to have Abidal as the caption at the end of the game so he could be the one to lift up the trophy.

In end its been fun (not match obviously meant this thread), I cant wait until the 2011/2012 Champions League thread is made in Aug/Sept for the next season when champions league gets under way again & hope see us win it next year.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Spoiler: Spoiler for 2012 Champions League



Barcelona win


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nah, City will win it nex.....:lmao couldn't even type it without laughing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you wont be when yaya terrorises united again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Reflecting on the game, Barcelona are just fantastic 95% of the time, and yesterday was one of those days. Brilliant passing and movement, thoroughly deserved victory. Was surprised Fergie didn't send on Fletcher at half time for Hernandez who wasn't his usual self to help us fight in midfield a bit more. 

Rooney's goal was lovely, nice 1-2's with Carrick and then Giggs before finishing wonderfully. I marked like fuck, must've woke up half the street 8*D. He was easily the best player for Utd, followed by Rio and Vidic. Rio is still world class for 32 and a little injury prone, and Vidic had some vital challenges although he got burned for speed once or twice and was caught out for their first goal. Carrick was decent considering he basically played against 3 mids by himself, he did some decent passes and made some good interceptions, but the gulf in class between Xavi and Iniesta was too much. Fabio also had a solid game at RB.

Messi, Xavi, Villa and Iniesta were all fantastic for Barca. I don't rate Pedro all too highly but he had a good game. Certainately don't hold him up with their "big four" names as you would but he was a vibrant threat. Xavi is the best midfielder going atm, absolute class. Better than Iniesta tbh, and that's says something coz Iniesta is a wonderful player.

Had fate been kind to Hargreaves and Fletcher, those two with Carrick in a 3 man mid would probably do a solid job of containing and pressing Barca's midfield, but that's a big if.

Ahwell, Barca may have some absolute cunts in their team (Buscunts, Alves, Valdes, Masch, Pedro) but they're just the team atm, and it's gonna take a huge effort to stop them next season in the SUNNY SPL and in Europe.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Next season, if Jose is pitted against Barca again; he will manage to top them. Apart from him, I don't see anybody stopping Barca.

By the way, Cruyff claimed that Pep may leave Barca now and not wait until the next season. Chelsea fans rejoice! 

And the first goal happened due to Evra's idiocy. He screwed it for himself and Vidic.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Carrick played decent? :lmao

He couldn't get the ball off Iniesta, or Xavi for that matter, for the entire game. It was men against boys... well men against a boy and a really old bloke who can't be named.

Rooney, Ferdinand, Fabio and Park were the only United players to come out of that game with any credit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pedro is a giant killer. That guy always picks the big games to make his mark.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

It annoys me how Messi gets all the spotlight tbh. I've seen so many people talking about how he did everything, yet no mention of Xavi, Iniesta or Busquets who run the show in midfield. Was reading a few articles and they were saying about his "amazing goal", yet ironically David Villa's was even betteer, but no mention of that either.

Don't get me wrong, I am no Messi hater, not in the slightest, but there is so much more to their team than just him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ratings!~

Barcelona

Valdes - 6
Alves - 7
Pique - 7
Mascherano - 8
Abidal - 8
Busquets - 8
Xavi - 9
Iniesta - 9
Pedro - 8
Messi - 10
Villa - 8

Man Utd

VDS - 5
Fabio - 6
Ferdinand - 6
Vidic - 5
Evra - 4
Valencia - 4
Carrick - 3
Giggs - 5
Park - 6
Hernandez - 3
Rooney - 7


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hernandez really fucked up in that match. Which is a shame since the bastard has been pretty great all season, even under pressure.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Next season, if Jose is pitted against Barca again; he will manage to top them. Apart from him, I don't see anybody stopping Barca.


Only Jose but I don't see Real or anyone stopping them. Last night was a master class you'd only see from Barca. No one could've stopped them on that form even though United gave them some help with some awful defending.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

United seriously need to sort out the midfield. Its so.......remarkably pointless.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nige™ said:


> Only Jose but I don't see Real or anyone stopping them. Last night was a master class you'd only see from Barca. No one could've stopped them on that form even though United gave them some help with some awful defending.


Arsenal could quite easily. We came very close. We have something they genuinely fear in Theo Walcott not many sides can say that.. Also this season had Nicolas Bendtner had any form of composure we would have sent them out.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Vidic deserves credit, he stopped at least 2-3 goals with interceptions. Can't really blame him that Evra went walkabouts for the goal.
Fabio stepped up too.
Hernandez just couldn't get into the game, wasn't allowed really.

Arsenal could "quite easily"? Sure bud, keep on dreamin'.
Focus on actually qualifying for the competition first, yeah?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Vidic deserves credit, he stopped at least 2-3 goals with interceptions. Can't really blame him that Evra went walkabouts for the goal.
> Fabio stepped up too.
> Hernandez just couldn't get into the game, wasn't allowed really.
> 
> ...


http://www.arsenal.com/match-menu/3349242/first-team/arsenal-v-fc-barcelona

such a short memory aint ya.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I was more poking fun at the "quite easily" remark but straw man if you want....


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I just feel the need to say that not all Arsenal fans are that mental. Over the past couple of days I've read on here that the Arsenal season of 03/04 was better than this current Barcelona team (absurd opinion given that we never won the Champions' League, or even came close really). Now I'm hearing that we could have quite eaily stopped Barcelona. We didn't really stop them when we met over two legs in February. We might have won one game, which is something I'm very proud of our team for, however we didn't win convincingly. It was very much a backs against the wall display in which we got a fortuitous goal, and a nice counter-attack, while Barca themselves missed a plenty of chances and had a legit goal rules offside for them. They beat us overall so it doesn't really matter anyway. They're better than us and they proved it, and while we did have some success against them, I don't think you can say that we 'stopped' them very well, we just have gifted attacking player's ourselves and managed to score goals against them with out limited posession, as Man Utd managed to do to in the final, which Rooney scoring their one decent chance all game.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm in late to give my reaction but congratulations are in order for Barcelona, they fully deserved the Champions League trophy. They are such a fascinating team; they're unstoppable, dominating and absolutely magical to watch and are the perfect team. It had nothing to do with United's performance as to their credit, they worked hard and were great in the first 10 minutes of the match. Plus, the Rooney goal was superb to watch and was genius from Rooney.

Barcelona are such a formidable team and United simply put got outclassed on the night. Messi was brilliant, Xavi was great, Villa was solid, Pedro was fantastic and Iniesta was excellent. The best 5 players for the Barcelona team on the night. All three of their goals were well worked and each one got better and better.

As for the United team; we did have some outstanding performances from the likes of Rooney, Fabio, Ferdinand and Vidic. Rooney worked really hard throughout the game and deserved to get on the scoresheet. Fabio made a vital stop on the line to deny Barcelona another goal and did some great runs up the pitch and linked well with our midfield to create some threat in Barcelona's half. Ferdinand made some brilliant tackles and was there when we made a defensive mistake and Vidic also made some crucial tackles when it appeared as if Barcelona would score again. 

Van Der Sar also made some terrific saves to keep United in the game when it was 2-1. A shame he couldn't sign off with a win and a clean sheet but there you go, that's how football works. It's going to be sad starting next season without him. Goodbye Van Der Sar, you'll be sorely missed.

On a side note, you can tell United need a new Central Midfielder and hopefully that issue will be resolved during the Summer Transfer window.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL 

Let's be real here, if Arsenal played in the final instead of United, they would have been RAPED. 

Arsenal aren't going to stop Barca, only Madrid or a United team with a redefined midfield will.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Benjo™ said:


> Can't help thinking the same.
> 
> Absoloutely shitting it for tonight, and it's going to be even worse having my mate (who's a Barca fan) watching with me.


head wins lol, Barca just too effing good


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> Carrick played decent? :lmao
> 
> He couldn't get the ball off Iniesta, or Xavi for that matter, for the entire game. It was men against boys... well men against a boy and a really old bloke who can't be named.
> 
> Rooney, Ferdinand, Fabio and Park were the only United players to come out of that game with any credit.


:lmao fuck off.

You're the only person who thinks he didn't have a decent game. He did what he could facing the best midfield in the world let's not forget, and he actually did get the ball off Messi a couple of times. He played a couple of good passes too, was involved in the Rooney goal. The guy was up against 2 or 3 guys at times basically as Park was gutter shite by half time due to running himself ragged and Giggs just wasn't at the races. Your blind hate of one player is ridiculous. He didn't have a good game, but he was decent enough. What do you expect? For him to dominate them by himself? Not any two man midfield let alone one player could do that. Hell alot of 3 man mids get torn a new one by them. Then again, you're the numpty who thought Fletcher should start over him so :lmao. I have not talked to another Utd fan or any football fan in general since the final who didn't think he was solid considering who he was up against and the lack of help he had at times.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Carrick may as well have not been there. I don't know how that equates to having a decent game.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

> Given the night off by Sir Alex, United's top scorer watched the match in a Liverpool pub with a crowd of delirious scousers


:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Reney is always defensive of his boy Carrick.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Brown and Saha are actually my boys. Carrick is just someone who gets alot of ridiculous criticism that is sometimes wrong.



> Carrick may as well have not been there. I don't know how that equates to having a decent game.


If that's your assesment of his performance, I'd hate to see what you say about Giggs' (non)performance.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Giggs' mind was elsewhere. He has quite the vivid Imogenation 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rooney was the only person I feel was worthy of any recognition. Great goal, plus at times he was just everywhere.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Giggs' mind was elsewhere. He has quite the vivid Imogenation 8*D


I smirked. (Y).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Giggs' mind was elsewhere. He has quite the vivid Imogenation 8*D


SUE SUE SUE


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Renegade™;9774855 said:


> :lmao fuck off.
> 
> *You're the only person who thinks he didn't have a decent game. *He did what he could facing the best midfield in the world let's not forget, and he actually did get the ball off Messi a couple of times. He played a couple of good passes too, was involved in the Rooney goal. The guy was up against 2 or 3 guys at times basically as Park was gutter shite by half time due to running himself ragged and Giggs just wasn't at the races. Your blind hate of one player is ridiculous. He didn't have a good game, but he was decent enough. What do you expect? For him to dominate them by himself? Not any two man midfield let alone one player could do that. Hell alot of 3 man mids get torn a new one by them. Then again, you're the numpty who thought Fletcher should start over him so :lmao. I have not talked to another Utd fan or any football fan in general since the final who didn't think he was solid considering who he was up against and the lack of help he had at times.


lmao @ you getting so butthurt, fanboy :lmao

Chill the fuck out. I don't blindly hate Carrick (though that's the cliche denial response), I just have eyesight which allows me to acknowledge that If you stand in the middle of the park, doing nothing but being made to look like Xavi and Iniesta's bitch for the whole night, you didn't have a good game. Barcelona DOMINATED the middle of the park, the amount of times Messi was allowed to run straight at Vidic and Ferdinand was extraordinary (Messi's second goal for example). Giggs was outclassed and Carrick just did...nothing. They were both awful, but Giggs at least chipped in with an assist and spent the whole game actually trying to win the ball back (covered more ground than any other United player).

As for Fletcher, I said perhaps the only thing Fergie could've done differently was perhaps start Fletcher as he is a ball winner, I also said he may not have been match fit so that was just speculating and _hindsight_.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

St. Stephen said:


> I just feel the need to say that not all Arsenal fans are that mental. Over the past couple of days I've read on here that the Arsenal season of 03/04 was better than this current Barcelona team (absurd opinion given that we never won the Champions' League, or even came close really). Now I'm hearing that we could have quite eaily stopped Barcelona. We didn't really stop them when we met over two legs in February. We might have won one game, which is something I'm very proud of our team for, however we didn't win convincingly. It was very much a backs against the wall display in which we got a fortuitous goal, and a nice counter-attack, while Barca themselves missed a plenty of chances and had a legit goal rules offside for them. They beat us overall so it doesn't really matter anyway. They're better than us and they proved it, and while we did have some success against them, I don't think you can say that we 'stopped' them very well, we just have gifted attacking player's ourselves and managed to score goals against them with out limited posession, as Man Utd managed to do to in the final, which Rooney scoring their one decent chance all game.


I take it you didn't watch either game then. No side has done what we did to Barcelona in that second half at the Emirates. Its the only time this season Barca have been outplayed. 

You can try to define it however you want but it is a fact that if Nicolas Bendtner was 1/5th of the player he claims to be Barcelona would have been out. In the 2nd leg the only thing we missed was a) a centre midfielder because Cesc is an annoying little frat boy who should have been sold last season. And b) Theo was injured taking away the 'fear' factor Barcelona felt over him. Also Sczezney tearing ligaments in his finger in the 1st half didn't help because we had to play the game with no midfield and no goalkeeper and still came out with the same result a fully fit Man united did.

Say what you want about our league position our season ended march 8th we haven't played well since. Had Bendtner controlled that ball and scored the tap in the last 2 month would have been very very different.




EGame said:


> LOL
> 
> Let's be real here, if Arsenal played in the final instead of United, they would have been RAPED.
> 
> Arsenal aren't going to stop Barca, only Madrid or a United team with a redefined midfield will.


We'll see. Madrid will obviously stop Barca in Spain when they next win La Liga but ill put £100 of my own money against £100 of anyones that Man United won't be the side to knock barca out of the CL next season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I saw the game, Barcelona dominated, and then took Villa off and sat back, and Arsenal pounced and scored two brilliant goals.

Then they got mauled again in the second leg. No shots on target.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Carrick was not remotely close to having a good game, I completely forgot he was playing and not in the sense of "doing things quietly and efficiently" in a Makelele role, he was just anonymous and at least Fletcher would have gotten stuck in a bit. Carrick had a strong end to the season so it is a shame to see how he played in the final but against Barca I'm not surprised - Giggs and Carrick are never going to be the midfield duo that can combat Barcelona.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Arsenal fans seem to clutch at straws more and more. You got absolutely dominated at the Camp Nou, regardless of that red card.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> Arsenal fans seem to clutch at straws more and more. You got absolutely dominated at the Camp Nou, regardless of that red card.


I never even mentioned the red card. (which even the biggest Arsenal hater has to admit was a joke in itself)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Carrick might of as well just have taken a seat on the stands, he was invisible. If he had a good game then I would hate see his 'bad' game.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

The fact that Arsenal got dominated at the Nou Camp is irrelevant in a game like football where the best team doesn't always win. Fact of the matter is no-one came as close as Arsenal to knocking out Barca and the red card on Van Persie was outrageous to say the least. Even though Arsenal were outplayed for large parts of both legs they were twice as dangerous as both Madrid and United and the scoreline proves that.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol at seb rating Messi higher than Xavi.

I wonder how many La liga players are doping.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Fergie brought up a good point why the youth development has a greater success in spain, in england kids are only allowed to be trained for 1 hour day by the club, while in spain there is no limit. Probably something the FA should look into


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Lol at seb rating Messi higher than Xavi.
> 
> I wonder how many La liga players are doping.


Yeah hilarious, that's why Messi was also given the official MOTM


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I want two answers: Why didn't Arsenal win the CL during the Invincibles era? How did Arsenal defeat Barcelona?

With all the Arsenal discussion going on, one thing that Arsenal has over the current ManU team: the midfield. But Arsenal players don't show up most of the season, so that's irrelevant.

Honestly, Mourinho is going to come out with blazing guns next season. If Barca and Madrid face off at the CL next season, I can't see Barca coming on top. This is Mourinho and next time, it will be a better, well-equipped, more prepared, and more cohesive Real Madrid (than the one they had this season).

If Arsenal do qualify for the CL, I'm hoping we get Arsenal and Barcelona again though.




Nige™ said:


> Only Jose but I don't see Real or anyone stopping them. Last night was a master class you'd only see from Barca. No one could've stopped them on that form even though United gave them some help with some awful defending.


The last part. Fergie could have made it slightly difficult for Barca with a 5-man midfield instead of just handing over the CL to Barca. Although they would have still won, the victory wouldn't have been as convincing for Barca and as embarrassing for United. I hope ManU get Modric though. That would vastly improve the midfield.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Messi is brilliant, best in the world at the moment, but Xavi ad Iniesta are vital to making him look so good.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Razor King said:


> I want two answers: Why didn't Arsenal win the CL during the Invincibles era? How did Arsenal defeat Barcelona?
> 
> With all the Arsenal discussion going on, one thing that Arsenal has over the current ManU team: the midfield. But Arsenal players don't show up most of the season, so that's irrelevant.
> 
> If Arsenal do qualify for the CL, I'm hoping we get Arsenal and Barcelona again though.


- why we didnt win the champions league god only knows. 2004 and 2006 being years where i feel we should have been enough to win it.

season before the unbeaten year was the year with the 2 group stages in the champions league and we just couldnt deal with it. We drew too many home games wasnt good enough.

03/04 - You look at us in the Champions league that unbeaten season we had 1 bad game at home to inter. Went away and beat Inter 5-1. Comfortable enough in the rest of the group. Glided past Celta Vigo. Then Chelsea. we came to the 2nd leg with the advantage. Marco Amrosiso in goal for Chelsea. Go in at half time 2-1 up on aggregate. we just didnt want it enough. Such a poor last 45 minutes in the tie. Everything from that tie pointed to Arsenal going through to the semi's but we couldnt get it done.

- 04/05 - Then season after we went to Bayern to play for a draw and we're lucky to only concede 3. Not much to say about this year we were shocking in that last 16 1st leg.

- 05/06 - final against Barca. 1 bad decision from Lehmann. Then we were just out on our feet from chasing shadows for so long when Eto'o scored. Bad goalkeeping let in the 2nd but with all the shots he faced Barca always looked like scoring a winner.

On our midfield we have 6 good midfielders - Arshavin, Walcott, Wilshere, Ramsey, Nasri, Fabregas, Song. Problems we get are when we have to play Rosicky, Denilson, Diaby, Eboue when two or more of these 4 are on the pitch bad things happen and we drop points. Wigan, West Brom, Sunderland, 
Further highlighted in the cup when they couldn't even beat Leeds or Ipswich, 

As an example we were 4-0 up against newcastle. Diaby gets sent off on comes Eboue we conceded two. Rosicky and Eboue come on we concede 2 more. 

Then you that to the overall shiteness of Almunia, Squillaci and Bendtner and you know your in trouble. 1 player does not make a good team. But having 7 shit ones in a squad of 24 and your up shit creak without a paddle.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Chelsea was so close to slaying Barca in 09 .

But really, Barca are more of a monster now, and Chelsea were probably at their peak then. Now Chelsea would be crushed, most likely. I really do wanna see the two face off once again though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I still think we might stand a fair chance if we continue to rebuild this season. The only problem is Messi can effectively walk past terry. 

Btw why did Barca ever sell Eto'o? The dude was a monster, he still is.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

redeadening said:


> I still think we might stand a fair chance if we continue to rebuild this season. The only problem is Messi can effectively walk past terry.
> 
> Btw why did Barca ever sell Eto'o? The dude was a monster, he still is.


unneeded by them really and they thought Ibrahimovic was better add that to the fact that Eto'o is a knob refusing to come on as a sub etc... generally just sulking being disruptive he needed to go.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Shane Long could walk past Terry, let alone Messi. I'm none the wiser as to how he gets in either the England or Chelsea first eleven - let alone captains them both.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He displays good leadership and most of the time does a damn good job. Just the fast bastards usually sneak past him.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Messi can have a bad day and still play amazing, just like in the final imo.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

The Terry hate gets funnier all the time.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

redeadening said:


> He displays good leadership and most of the time does a damn good job. Just the fast bastards usually sneak past him.


Small defenders are a liability. This is a fast man's game now more than ever and I don't see how someone that slow can be considered world class. And he didn't lead very well in the world cup when he constantly tried to undermine his brilliant manager and cause poor morale for the rest of the team. Capello should have sent him packing.



> The Terry hate gets funnier all the time.


Not half as amusing as the people who try and defend the most overrated footballer on the planet. Eighty percent of England's apparent golden generation at the world cup were mediocre. Yet every time another major tournament rolls around we apparently have world class players in every position. Terry is evidence of the shitty coaching system in the country because if he had grown up in a nation like Spain he would be playing second division football and not spending his entire career being carried by his far more talented foreign team-mates. He is extremely fortunate to be English where being a " leader of men" is supposedly more valuable than having top drawer footballing talent.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Why do countless managers pick him in their side? Surely they know something(s) that you don't.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I really hate Terry, not as much as Busquets but Big Man JT runs him close.
But to say he's the most over-rated player on the planet is a bit much.
He's a slow fuck, and getting slower and slower it seems but he's a brilliant defender, not Rio or Vidic class (maybe at his best he was), but still brilliant.
If he really was as shit as some people claim, it would have been highlighted ages ago.
I doubt he has that much swing at Chelsea that he can demand to be in the team under multiple managers and a supreme cunt of an owner.

It was funny seeing him chug along behind Beckford a week or two back, though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Look, terry may be a pretty disgusting human being, and he is not 'world class', but he is damn good at his job, a great leader and a great centreback. Are there better? Probably. But to say he would be playing second division football in spain is absurd.

English players, from what i see are pretty damn great. Lampard, Gerrard, Ashley Cole, Rooney, Beckham, Terry, Ferdinand. They are the golden generation. Or atleast were. Just something, for some reason, always held them back from true greatness nationally.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Lampard and Gerrard together held them back for so long. 8*D.

Also, when it was out of Rio, Sol and Terry, I'd have Rio and Sol over Terry anyday. I despise Terry and find him a tad overrated, but he's still a damn good defender especially in the air. Just think Rio and Sol were better, Rio's drugs ban gave Terry a chance he may have not gotten for a couple more years. ENGLAND'S LION!~


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I still find it astonishing that they had two of the best attacking midfielders in the world and they couldnt find a way to make it work. Surely there had to be some sort of strategy they could have used to make the best of Lampard and Gerrard.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Barcelona players dancing with Shakira on stage.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Barcelona players dancing with Shakira on stage.


:lmao

Pique is one lucky man!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

If Hargreaves had managed to stay fit, I think he would've been a great foil for Gerrard and Lampard.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Henry Hill said:


> Not half as amusing as the people who try and defend the most overrated footballer on the planet. Eighty percent of England's apparent golden generation at the world cup were mediocre. Yet every time another major tournament rolls around we apparently have world class players in every position. Terry is evidence of the shitty coaching system in the country because if he had grown up in a nation like Spain he would be playing second division football and not spending his entire career being carried by his far more talented foreign team-mates. He is extremely fortunate to be English where being a " leader of men" is supposedly more valuable than having top drawer footballing talent.


Thank you for proving my point. :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Chelsea was so close to slaying Barca in 09 .
> 
> But really, Barca are more of a monster now, and Chelsea were probably at their peak then. Now Chelsea would be crushed, most likely. I really do wanna see the two face off once again though.


that was fucking sold.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> united need to buy an entire new midfield.


 If money wasn’t an issue, who should be on the shopping list (no Barca players)? Fabregas? Cambiasso?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> If money wasn’t an issue, who should be on the shopping list (no Barca players)? Fabregas? Cambiasso?


Sneijder and Schweinsteiger. Alternatively: Modric, De Rossi, Hazard, Pastore. And then below that the likes of M'Vila and Defour. We need two in the centre of the park really as like for like replacements of Scholes + Hargreaves.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

So someone old and someone injured? :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Is mario goezte on the market? Why is nobody asides from Real buying these german lunatics?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gotze would cost a fair bit, they were able to get ozil cos his contract was running out iirc.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd like to see Essien at united depending on how old he is.

or schweinstieger if not essien.

Modric is a must buy.(if only we'd signed van der vaart)

Anybody know any good wingers out there that play abroad that fit uniteds price range ?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Look, terry may be a pretty disgusting human being, and he is not 'world class', but he is damn good at his job, a great leader and a great centreback. Are there better? Probably. But to say he would be playing second division football in spain is absurd.
> 
> English players, from what i see are pretty damn great. Lampard, Gerrard, Ashley Cole, Rooney, Beckham, Terry, Ferdinand. They are the golden generation. Or atleast were. Just something, for some reason, always held them back from true greatness nationally.


Rooney and Ferdinand are generally world class.

The other names you mentioned are mediocre to good. England can't win big tournaments because they are not good enough. It's nothing to do with the manager or the playing conditions or not being able to gel together, its because we have a horrendous coaching system that doesn't look twice at small players unless they are willing to shout as if they're seven feet tall.

Xavi, Iniesta and Messi, perhaps the world's three best players would not have made it had they been born in England. That shows how narrow minded our coaching philosophy is.



> Why do countless managers pick him in their side? Surely they know something(s) that you don't.


John Terry plays for an English team. Have you seen what happens when English players get dropped in this country? It took years before anyone dared to speak up about the awfulness that is Joe Cole.



> Thank you for proving my point.


You've completely lost me. Are you saying its a good thing that we tend to value leaders over men over genuine footballing talents.

I have no idea what you find so amusing but I'm glad I'm able to entertain you. I wonder what England's excuse will be when they "under-perform" at the next big international tournament. Surely they're running out of cover ups by now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

They still havent told Crouch to fuck off.

So you dont think Gerrard or Lampard are world class? Especially Gerrard whos carried liverpool several times single handedly? Or Ashley Cole? Who's often hailed as one of the best left backs today? You just casually chose the two united players and said 'theyre world class, everyone else can go fuck themselves'


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Henry Hill said:


> You've completely lost me. Are you saying its a good thing that we tend to value leaders over men over genuine footballing talents.


Your view that Terry isn't a "genuine footballing talent" is amusing. 

Also, I haven't "completely lost" you. You've gotten yourself lost with your narrow-mindedness and inability to accept that there are opinions other than yours.

If you're hoping to legit debate with me about this, I'm just letting you know it's not going to happen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ofcourse Terry isnt a genuine talent. Its not like other footballers constantly praise him and he wins awards.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

How many times have UEFA had Terry in there Best Champions League XI? I think the first 5 years it existed he was voted in.

Beckham walked into any team in the world from 98-02, absolutely no doubt. I saw the highlights of the two 3-3 games between Man Utd and Barca from 1998 earlier, and Rivaldo and Beckham were the best players in both games. Giggs scored off a phenomenal Beckham cross and then Beckham scored a superb free kick to equalize in the first leg alone.

Lampard, whilst I wouldn't say world class, scored 20 goals for 5 straight seasons in the EPL.

Ashley Cole's the best English player around and has been the best left-back in the world since Roberto Carlos retired.

Gerrard, Ferdinand, Rooney need no justifying as world class players.

Neither does Michael Owen, by far and away England's best big game performer of the last decade. Goals against all the big teams and in big games.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats what makes it so painful. England's team in the 2000s should have been able to mercilessly beat down any team that opposed them. Many english players are world class. So whats holding them back?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

It's like the New York Yankees. They'll spend all this money to get all these talented guys, but sometimes they just can't find a way to work together.

That in my opinion is what's been wrong with the England teams. They've got great players, but they can't hook up with each other and make things happen. There's little harmony, if any.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Personally believe that John Terry could walk into any team in the world and have a spot on the field ready for him. If Barcelona didn't have Puyol, they'd definately settle for Terry. Real would go for Terry if they didn't have Pepe. United would go for him if they didn't have Ferdinand, etc. List goes on. If he played in Italy, he would be in the same breath of the likes of Nesta, Cannavaro, etc imo. He would slot into that league with incredible ease.

John Terry isn't a defender that plays as a cover. Which is what England played him as at the World Cup, which is why he was shown out of game, out of position. Also, his defensive partner was Michael Dawson and his right back was Glen Johnson.

The bigger name British players would fit in anywhere in the world, provided they had adapted well. The main problem with the England national squad could just be the guys don't mold together well, their past few coaches were either inexperienced or senile and/or after the money.

England's team in 2002 is probably the latest and only chance for a long time they'll have of winning the World Cup. Their youth prefers junk food to exercising and playing football, there are no systems out there that help kids learn the game. Had England had Scholes, Shearer on the field in 2002, I feel they could of beaten Brazil.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Desecrated said:


> Personally believe that John Terry could walk into any team in the world and have a spot on the field ready for him. If Barcelona didn't have Puyol, they'd definately settle for Terry. Real would go for Terry if they didn't have Pepe. United would go for him if they didn't have Ferdinand, etc. List goes on. *If he played in Italy, he would be in the same breath of the likes of Nesta, Cannavaro, etc imo.* He would slot into that league with incredible ease.


I wouldn't rank him alongside those guys personally. A good defender but never quite reached greatness.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

England were the second best team in 2002. They just happened to meet the best team in the Quarters.

SEAMAN


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

eddiefan said:


> I wouldn't rank him alongside those guys personally. A good defender but never quite reached greatness.


I would say hes exactly like Nesta. Both aren't very fast, both are very good in the air and great captains. They control their defensive lines. Cannavaro is similar, but while he lacks their height, he makes it up for his abillity to mark and tackle cleanly. You also have to note that Serie A is all based around deep defending and a slow game, whereas the Premier League is almost all about kicking the ball across the field and catching it as fast as possible.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Seb said:


> England were the second best team in 2002.


With Nicky Butt and Trevor Sinclair in the starting XI?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Evo said:


> It's like the New York Yankees. They'll spend all this money to get all these talented guys, but sometimes they just can't find a way to work together.
> 
> *That in my opinion is what's been wrong with the England teams. They've got great players, but they can't hook up with each other and make things happen. There's little harmony, if any.*


Been saying this for years. Great collection of players but 0 teamwork. It's essentially what has killed them for years. That and the fact that they always choose those same names that clearly can't work together.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

haribo said:


> With Nicky Butt and Trevor Sinclair in the starting XI?


This matters why?

Name a team asides from Brazil who were better than England at that time. They lost a close game to Brazil thanks to a piece of Ronaldinho magic/ a Seaman howler. Knocked out the favourites and top ranked side (Argentina). France bombed and didn't get out of there group. Italy and Spain lost to South Korea. Germany had a ridiculously easy draw to get to the final, and we all know what happened when England played them the year before.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

England coulda really done it.

What an insane free kick Ronaldihno hit. He even admitted the goal went in by accident.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

haribo said:


> With Nicky Butt and Trevor Sinclair in the starting XI?


Nicky Butt who was the tournaments players player of the year.

But at the same time though that whole world cup we only had 1 good game out of 5. We were shocking against Nigeria. And against sweden even though we should really have won 2-1 with the disallowed goal a draw was a fair result. The win against Argentina was a dodgy penalty and Argentina were the better side throughout.

Also though had we been in the other half of the draw and avoided Brazil we would have gone the way of Italy and Spain and been cheated out against the hosts. Spain scored 2 legit goals and still drew 0-0 they was never going to win.

Or who's to say we would have beaten Turkey who looked awesome throughout. 

We were average at best even at that World Cup.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Edit:*
^
Yeah exactly. We had one game against Denmark and were unlucky against Brazil with their winner. We might have been gathering steam but we weren't anywhere close to being the best team in the competition.



Desecrated said:


> Personally believe that John Terry could walk into any team in the world and have a spot on the field ready for him. If Barcelona didn't have Puyol, they'd definately settle for Terry. Real would go for Terry if they didn't have Pepe. United would go for him if they didn't have Ferdinand, etc. List goes on. If he played in Italy, he would be in the same breath of the likes of Nesta, Cannavaro, etc imo. He would slot into that league with incredible ease.
> 
> John Terry isn't a defender that plays as a cover. Which is what England played him as at the World Cup, which is why he was shown out of game, out of position. Also, his defensive partner was Michael Dawson and his right back was Glen Johnson.


Terry couldn't walk in to any team and it was Matthew Upson who played alongside him at the World Cup when Ledley King got injured. Michael Dawson never went, a defender I'd rather have over Terry right now.

Also Joachim Low said after the game they targeted Terry and it worked, drawing him up the pitch like he likes to do and expose Upson.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> Personally believe that John Terry could walk into any team in the world and have a spot on the field ready for him. If Barcelona didn't have Puyol, they'd definately settle for Terry


That made me chuckle out loud. A few things that Puyol has that Terry doesn't:

a.) He's quick

b.) He has good balance and turns efficiently 

c.) He makes several great tackles

d.) He's a pretty good passer


Tournament after tournament England prove that they have above average players and yet people still cling onto the dream that they are really talented. Fact is the majority of the British players are made to look good at club level by their superior foreign team-mates.



> Also, I haven't "completely lost" you. You've gotten yourself lost with your narrow-mindedness and inability to accept that there are opinions other than yours.


I accept others opinions. I just don't agree with them. You don't agree with mine so that does make you narrow minded too then? If I was being narrow minded then I would just say what everyone else was saying as opposed to actually thinking for myself. I have nothing against English players, I've been a big fan of Rooney ever since I first saw him touch a ball. I think Ashley Young is a fantastic prospect. I like Darren Bent a lot. I think Jack Wilshere has great potential. I just find the golden generation talk rather hillarious when they have so many mediocre players in their team. 

The fact that some English players make champions league dream teams or whatever means absolutely nothing to me because from a logical standpoint I know that slow players ala Terry, Lampard can not be considered world class in todays supremely fast game.



> Beckham walked into any team in the world from 98-02, absolutely no doubt.


Yeah to sell t-shirts. Talent wise he was always a weak man's Andrea Pirlo. Anytime an English player does anything remotely impressive it gets blown way out of proportion. Once Mihaljovic scored a hat-trick of freekicks in a serie a match. No-one made a fuss about it except for congratulating him for an excellent day at the office. If Beckham had done it the press would still be waxing lyrical about how he's the greatest player to have ever played the game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Desecrated said:


> *I would say hes exactly like Nesta. Both aren't very fast*, both are very good in the air and great captains. They control their defensive lines. Cannavaro is similar, but while he lacks their height, he makes it up for his abillity to mark and tackle cleanly. You also have to note that Serie A is all based around deep defending and a slow game, whereas the Premier League is almost all about kicking the ball across the field and catching it as fast as possible.



lolwut. Nesta was one of the quickest CB's in the world until a few years ago. Nesta is a truly world class defender, much better than Terry and much quicker. Hell, at 34, he's still quicker than Terry is now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chelsea will win next year. :side:


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

This Ferguson/Berbatov thing is reminiscent of Ferguson/Tevez. There are just some (great) players he finds disagreeable. He gives them little confidence. IMO Berbatov is certainly world-class, if not one of the best players in the world.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I still think not playing Berbatov in the final against Barca is... well, to be blunt, just not one of Fergie's finer moments.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

why? who would you have dropped? hernandez the most in form striker? and there is no chance of rooney being dropped in a match like that


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, Rooney was out best player out there, and no way you could justify not playing him. His link up play with Little Pea was awesome towards the end of the season, and that kid has the pace to stretch any defense and the finishing record to indicate he could have put a decent chance away should one have come up.

Conversely, Berbatov has 4 goals in the CL to my memory (2 against Celtic, 2 against Aalborg), hasn't scored in that competition since 2008, and against Blackpool the week before had chance after chance that he just couldn't convert. That game could still be going on now and he wouldn't have scored.

I'm a Berbatov fan, but come on, on paper, on form, on tactics, I just can't see a real reason for him to be conclusively picked over Chich-Rooney. He could have come off the bench, but obviously the plan was to have extra midfielders in case of extra time, and if it comes down to Owen or Berb as an impact striker, it won't be the Bulgarian I chose, either.

If Fergie picked Berbatov, we still would have lost, and he would have gotten blamed for not playing Hernandez. The way Barcelona played, we just could not have won that match, but I think the strikers picked were our best chances of getting a result.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> lolwut. Nesta was one of the quickest CB's in the world until a few years ago. Nesta is a truly world class defender, much better than Terry and much quicker. Hell, at 34, he's still quicker than Terry is now.


Aye. I fucking love Nesta. When he was fully fit and not dealing with all his recent injuries, he was the best centre back in the world, imo. The fact that people tried to put Cannavaro higher than him (due to his fantastic WC06) annoyed me.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nesta still tears it up on fm tbh.

such relevance.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah Cannavaro was never the best defender in the world, because Nesta was. Still at 34, he oozes class and composure, sort of like Rio still does for Utd. Had Nesta stayed fit that entire World Cup, no doubt he would've won the award and not Cannavaro, who I personally found incredibly overrated from that moment on as he never lived up to the tag.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Given the Nesta talk, gotten me thinking about what my all-time first 11 would be - only rule is you have to have seen them with your own eyes on TV or at the stadium; so no Maradona's, Pele's or Bobby Moore's if you weren't old enough. What would you go for?

Schmeichel
Cafu
Carlos
Maldini
Nesta
C.Ronaldo
Zidane
Vieira
Messi
Ronaldo
Batistuta

Now that team is probably too attacking to actually work, but oh well. Left out notable names such as Figo, Matthaus (who I loved), Keane, Henry, Rivaldo & Ronaldinho, all of who I'd have liked to have fit in.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i can never do these, purely because i havent watched enough football. only really got into it at the 06 world cup, when it really exploded down here.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Just do it from then, if you want - there's probably been enough since then to make one, lol.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

united_07 said:


> why? who would you have dropped? hernandez the most in form striker? and there is no chance of rooney being dropped in a match like that





NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Yeah, Rooney was out best player out there, and no way you could justify not playing him. His link up play with Little Pea was awesome towards the end of the season, and that kid has the pace to stretch any defense and the finishing record to indicate he could have put a decent chance away should one have come up.
> 
> Conversely, Berbatov has 4 goals in the CL to my memory (2 against Celtic, 2 against Aalborg), hasn't scored in that competition since 2008, and against Blackpool the week before had chance after chance that he just couldn't convert. That game could still be going on now and he wouldn't have scored.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying Berbatov would've helped you guys win. No disrespect intended, but there was just no chance in hell no matter what. Barcelona was always going to win that game, and that's all there is to it.

Rooney was absolutely your best player in that game and I'm not denying Chicharito's form. He made a difference in the season, plain and simple. He was electrifying and was the bargain of the season. But there wasn't a second, even leading up to the game, where I believed he would take advantage of Barcelona in anyway. I knew they were going to offside trap him, I knew that they were going to contain him, and I knew he was going to be ineffective. I figured that if anyone was going to muscle out a goal for you guys in that game, it would be Rooney or Valencia. 

But I kept thinking what it would've been like to start Berbatov and have Hernandez as the impact sub. Have a guy like Hernandez come off the bench in a game like that, and I dunno, maybe he finds just the right spot and destroys Barca on the break just one time? How can we really say it wouldn't have worked better? How long was Berbatov sitting on 21 goals? If the dude was actually played the whole season, who knows what he could've done. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

The problem with Berbatov is, although his touch, his ability to find space and his movement are all sublime and are the biggest asset of his game, he requires that little bit of space to be effective. Even against Blackpool, when he had numerous clear-cut chances to seal the Golden Boot, he just couldn't score.

The one thing that really counts against him is the way he's almost languid on the ball. He needs that split second more time to play effectively. When you play Barcelona, they're constantly pressing, tracking, on you in a split second. You don't get that chance to take the ball down, look around, turn and pass. That's the major reason why I don't see him being effective against them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Vader13 said:


> Just do it from then, if you want - there's probably been enough since then to make one, lol.


the man city xi with ronaldo and messi thrown in :side:

close race between milner/messi, as well as ronaldo/barry. dont think i can split them in terms of ability.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

difficult to do, quite an attacking team, mine inevitably will have some united bias, as ive watched them the most, hard to narrow it down to 11, as ive had to miss out keane, del piero, maldini, bebe etc..

------------------Schmichael---------------
cafu-----ferdinand------vidic------R.Carlos
------------Scholes------Zidane-------------
C.Ronaldo--------Cantona------------Messi
-------------------Ronaldo-----------------


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Schmeichel
G Neville Stam Nesta A Cole
Keane
Zidane Xavi
Messi Henry Giggs

Heres is mine xi, i know i missing some good players but who cares lol.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> difficult to do, quite an attacking team, mine inevitably will have *some* united bias, as ive watched them the most, hard to narrow it down to 11, as ive had to miss out keane, del piero, maldini, bebe etc..
> 
> ------------------Schmichael---------------
> maldini-----ferdinand------vidic------R.Carlos
> ...


Why bother using that word?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Some bias? You chose scholes as a top midfielder. We get it, he's retiring, he's fantastic, but you can find better.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> Why bother using that word?


eh? i was completely bias i could have gone giggs over messi, neville over cafu, irwin over carlos etc.......




redeadening said:


> Some bias? You chose scholes as a top midfielder. We get it, he's retiring, he's fantastic, but you can find better.


did you watch scholes play in the 90s and early 2000s? when he was at his best


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd change mine actually, take out Cafu and Carlos, add Desailly to make it a three man defence and stick Cantona in there behind the front two. Doesn't have to be a realistic team but I can't believe I forgot him.

EDIT: I'm torn. Even though he is my favourite player ever, I think I'll just stick to my original team.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I did. Loved him. Some of the best long range passes ive ever seen. I just think that he isnt the best.

Why not Xavi?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> eh? i was completely bias i could have gone giggs over messi, neville over cafu, irwin over carlos etc.......


Well six of of your eleven are from United. And you picked Vidic ahead of players such as Maldini, Nesta, Stam (I know he was United as well) to name a few that were easily better than him.

It's your eleven anyway. It's your choice. Just seems to be more than "some" Man Utd bias there.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> I did. Loved him. Some of the best long range passes ive ever seen. I just think that he isnt the best.
> 
> Why not Xavi?


scholes's long range passing has come more into play in his later years where he has lost his pace and plays more just in front of the defence, and can pick the ball up from the defence and spray it out to people, he was much more of a goal threat in his earlier year playing as an attacking midfielder


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I only really started watching him early 2000 to 2004. Really liked united back then. Biggest ruud fanboy around


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

GK: P. Schmeichel

RB: G. Neville
CB: J.Stam
CB: A. Nesta
LB: P. Maldini

RW: C. Ronaldo
CM: R. Keane
CM: Z. Zidane
LW: L. Messi

FWD: Ronaldo
FWD: G. Batistuta

I could change this a million times and it wouldn't be a definitive choice, there've just been so many amazing players over the last twenty years. I've tried to impose some sort of tactics, ie the attacking nature of the non-traditional 'wingers' being balanced by more defending full backs (compared to say, Cafu and R. Carlos), and I really do think the centre midfield pairing is, on paper, one of the best ever.

It's still a little unrealistic and misses out so many great players. Couldn't leave out C. Ronaldo and Messi as the two standout players right now, but you could easily put Giggs in there, or Figo. Difficult, difficult choices.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> some united bias
> 
> ------------------Schmichael---------------
> maldini-----ferdinand------vidic------R.Carlos
> ...


:lmao

Scholes and Cantona are particularly funny, the only two who are arguable to be there are Schmeichel and Ronaldo.

I'll post my team in a bit.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> :lmao
> 
> Scholes and Cantona are particularly funny, the only two who are arguable to be there are Schmeichel and Ronaldo.
> 
> I'll post my team in a bit.


fuckin' hell its MY OPINION dont people understand that, and again what a surprise the leeds and barcelona fan disagrees with anything pro-united, you must be right as your have the best knowledge of football 
How on earth are Cantona and Scholes funny? two of the best players to play in the premier league


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah i'm a complete hater because I don't think Scholes and Cantona belong in a best team of the last 20 years. I'm aware it's your opinion, it's my opinion that it's hilarious.

4-2-3-1

Kahn

Cafu
Cannavaro
Puyol
Carlos

Xavi
Iniesta

Messi
Zidane
C Ronaldo

Ronaldo

Was incredibly hard leaving out some players, in particular Rivaldo, Henry and Maldini. Vieira and Schmeichel close as well.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Cannavaro and Puyol? Really?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

eddiefan said:


> Cannavaro and Puyol? Really?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> Yeah i'm a complete hater because I don't think Scholes and Cantona belong in a best team of the last 20 years. I'm aware it's your opinion, it's my opinion that it's hilarious.
> l.


and i think its strange that you would actually find a post 'hilarious', bet you burst out laughing didnt ya  because i put a player voted the best ever foreign player to play in the premier league, and the player called the best english midfielder of his generation by many experts, in my team, ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ...oh its not actually that funny


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd not put Puyol above Maldini or Nesta but aside from that it is hard to argue with the rest of it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's okay dude. Everyone knows the football sections on here are plagued with biased man united fans, that team just reinforced that. Cantona over Henry or Rivaldo? I mean _really_? Scholes over both Xavi and Iniesta?

edit afaik Maldini spent the majority of his career at left back, all of it for Italy. It was tough choosing between Puyol and Desailly.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Seb said:


>


I would have just put Maldini and Nesta instead of Puyol and Cannavaro, both of whom are great defenders, just don't see them as being the best in the last 20 years. Rest of the team is great tho.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> It's okay dude. Everyone knows the football sections on here are plagued with biased man united fans, that team just reinforced that. Cantona over Henry or Rivaldo? I mean _really_? Scholes over both Xavi and Iniesta?
> 
> edit afaik Maldini spent the majority of his career at left back, all of it for Italy. It was tough choosing between Puyol and Desailly.












any fan should be biased towards their own club


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Witty pic there. You got me.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Kahn

Maldini
Nesta
Ayala
J.Zanetti

Vieira
Xavi
Zidane

Henry
Ronaldo
Messi


Was tempted to include Matthaus, Rijkaard and Van Basten, but didn't see them in their prime, so went with players I witnessed throughout their career.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

GK: Schmeichel

RB: Neville
CB: Brown
CB: May
LB: Evra

CM: Scholes
CM: Zidane
CM: Butt

RW: Ronaldo
ST: Rooney
LW: Giggs

That's my team, anyone who accuses me of being bias obviously just has a sandy vagina.

8*D


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

^ Needs more Jesper Blomqvist.



united_07 said:


> ------------------Schmichael---------------
> maldini-----ferdinand------vidic------R.Carlos
> ------------Scholes------Zidane-------------
> C.Ronaldo--------Cantona------------Messi
> -------------------Ronaldo-----------------


Maldini at right back? :hmm:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

haribo said:


> ^ Needs more Jesper Blomqvist.
> 
> 
> 
> Maldini at right back? :hmm:


oops just changed it, i have no idea why i put that there, as i put in the paragraph above that it was tough leaving him out, i meant to put cafu


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesper (He actually started the 99' CL final, I had forgot that) ran Giggs close but I went with the sister-in-law fucker in the end.
Also, Ronny Johnsen and David May was a close contest.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> GK: Schmeichel
> 
> RB: Neville
> CB: Brown
> ...


WHERES XAVI, INIESTA, MESSI HOW CAN YOU NOT PICK THESE PLAYERS ITS HILARIOUS!!! ARGGHGHHH!!211fjandjkanld


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Why would you put Zidane in over Djemba-Djemba? Call yourself a United fan? Fucking joke.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"He's an inspiration to me, I have dozens of dvds at home of him playing, possibly the finest midfielder of his and maybe any generation. An incredible footballer."

Xavi on Nicky Butt.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> WHERES XAVI, INIESTA, MESSI HOW CAN YOU NOT PICK THESE PLAYERS ITS HILARIOUS!!! ARGGHGHHH!!211fjandjkanld


He's just trolling, but your team was actually serious :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I picked 5 United players in my team. I'm a biased cunt.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Scholes, a midfielder who is incompetent at tackling made an all time world XI - not saying the guy's not talented but still....

I'll base mine just on players who I've had the privilege to watch on a regular basis:

Buffon

Maldini 
Thuram
Nesta
Cafu

Nedved
Xavi
Iniesta
Zidane


Messi
Bergkamp


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Thought long and hard about this. 

4-3-3

Heurelho Gomes

Paulo Ferreira 
Jonny Evans
Laurent Koscielny
Paul Konchesky

Michael Carrick
Sergio Busquets
Denilson

Bebe
Jo
Gabriel Obertan


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> Thought long and hard about this.
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...


CARRICK.

Konchesky is obviously too good for that team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

needs more balotelli


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Thought long and hard about this.
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...












BEBE can't believe Obertan has been included in such a team.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Scholes has been my favourite player to watch over the last 20 years along with Cantona, so im always likely to pick him, Scholes' name is one of the only players i have put on a back of a shirt. What does it matter if he cant tackle, its my 11, didnt realise people would get so worked up about it just because i picked him over xavi and iniesta, people need to realise that people can have different opinions


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

laughing at your opinion isnt getting worked up over it


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Cracking the shits over someone laughing at your team is getting worked up though.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

bkb why are you posting in here liverpool aren't playing in europe


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Spurs are done playing in Europe for the 2010/11 campaign too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

spurs relied on peter hack crouch too.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

we cant all get taken over by terrorists


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Scholes has been my favourite player to watch over the last 20 years along with Cantona, so im always likely to pick him, Scholes' name is one of the only players i have put on a back of a shirt. What does it matter if he cant tackle, its my 11, didnt realise people would get so worked up about it just because i picked him over xavi and iniesta, people need to realise that people can have different opinions


I'd say a midfield player not being able to tackle is a pretty big deal. Especially when he can be a liability in regularly getting himself booked/sent off.

Everything else the guy possesses is brilliant but that's a big flaw imo.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

2013 Champions League Finale : Wembley Stadium
2013 Europa League Finale : Amsterdam Arena


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't believe Wembley got it back so quickly. I will circle that date in my calender and then cross it out when we get knocked out in the last 16 or QF.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Nah Joel, 2013 IS A BLUE YEAR IN CL

(which really means Inter Milan or FC Porto will win it)


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

We'll draw Inter and Porto in the group... along with Shakhtar. Us and Shakhtar advance (before Shatkar gets walloped in the next round), proving the BLUE YEAR is DESTINY. 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Nah Joel, 2013 IS A BLUE YEAR IN CL
> 
> (which really means Inter Milan or FC Porto will win it)


city.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> city.


But you only make shit signings and you gon' win nothin'

HUH


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kiz said:


> city.


You spent millions of dollars and only went up 4 points. Forget the fact that City won a title and are in CL. 4 point increase? What a pathetic team. Arsenal on the other hand are gonna have a quadruple this year. If not its only because Barca, United, Chelsea, etc. were better, but that's it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

come on guys, play fair


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Look on the bright side Kiz, at least you'll be more CL-ready than Barca could ever be. You actually have to deal with teams like Stoke and Birmingham, who Barca could never handle.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah, de jong to break messi's legs for no reason whatsoever, ala shawcross.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

[sigh] Joel & Evo have been repeating the same thing for about a week now. City going up 4 points is a disgrace and laughable. FA Cup an improvement? Since the fuck when?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

how on earth is improvement a disgrace.

we never expected to blitz the league, no matter the amount of money spent. we had a realistic aim of reaching the champions league, and we did that. fa cup is an improvement because we won a trophy, which we hadn't done the year before. i know it must be hard to see other teams win, but fucking hell, the whinging about it is incredible.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

cactwma said:


> [sigh] Joel & Evo have been repeating the same thing for about a week now. City going up 4 points is a disgrace and laughable.


Stop giving us material and we'll stop repeating it!


> FA Cup an improvement? Since the fuck when?


...I told you to stop giving us material. :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

FA Cup > no FA Cup. Not just no FA Cup for one season. Zero trophies, for 35 years. If they'd somehow won the Johnstone's Paint Trophy it'd have been an improvement.

God dammit, I hate that they won something.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

cactwma said:


> [sigh] Joel & Evo have been repeating the same thing for about a week now. City going up 4 points is a disgrace and laughable. *FA Cup an improvement? Since the fuck when?*


I know it's been a long time for you, but winning a trophy is good.

Don't you think it's funny that you say City hasn't improved, yet they finished ahead of you? Or maybe you just find it sad?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Kiz said:


> how on earth is improvement a disgrace.
> 
> we never expected to blitz the league, no matter the amount of money spent. we had a realistic aim of reaching the champions league, and we did that. fa cup is an improvement because we won a trophy, which we hadn't done the year before. i know it must be hard to see other teams win, but fucking hell, the whinging about it is incredible.


Oh, because nearly every Man Citeh fan at the start of the season said they would challenge for the PL, and you should have with the ridiculous money spent. 



Joel said:


> I know it's been a long time for you, but winning a trophy is good.
> 
> Don't you think it's funny that you say City hasn't improved, yet they finished ahead of you? Or maybe you just find it sad?


We went backwards at the end of the season, that's why they finished ahead of us.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Backwards or not, they were still in that contention for that FA Cup trophy and you weren't.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Evo said:


> Backwards or not, they were still in that contention for that FA Cup trophy and you weren't.


Wenger wasn't that bothered about the FA Cup.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I didn't even read the last page. Wembley again? Everyone better start saving for a ticket now, on the off chance your team gets to the final (not you, Kiz 8*D).

We're shit at Wembley an' all. It should be at Old Trafford... :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

yeah Old Trafford was being considered so its annoying it went to wembley, where united always play shite


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

cactwma said:


> Wenger wasn't that bothered about the FA Cup.


Neither was Ferguson, but he still spanked you guys with 7 defenders :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Joel said:


> Neither was Ferguson, but he still spanked you guys with 7 defenders :lmao













Shit, I just fed it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

The only recognised midfielder we played was Gibson 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I didn't even read the last page. Wembley again? Everyone better start saving for a ticket now, on the off chance your team gets to the final (not you, Kiz 8*D).
> 
> We're shit at Wembley an' all. It should be at Old Trafford... :side:


Quite a few of us in here would have to save for plane tickets to fly across the world too. 

The Champions League final should definitely be at the MCG here in Melbourne. :side:


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

cactwma said:


> Wenger wasn't that bothered about the FA Cup.


Typical. "Yeah, we didn't win that because we really just didn't care about it."

Am I really going to believe your club doesn't care about a trophy? Something it hasn't seen in 6 years?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

All I see is generalisations and delusional posts from one Arsenal fan.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Evo said:


> Typical. "Yeah, we didn't win that because we really just didn't care about it."
> 
> Am I really going to believe your club doesn't care about a trophy? Something it hasn't seen in 6 years?


We were already in the CC final, and he knew we didn't have the squad to go for everything anyway, pretty obvious.



King Kenny said:


> All I see is *generalisations *and *delusional *posts from one Arsenal fan.


LOL everytime these words come up now.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

cactwma said:


> We were already in the CC final, and he knew we didn't have the squad to go for everything anyway, pretty obvious.


Weren't you talking about ambition earlier? Because this is the opposite. This sounds like a team that was just ready to give up before even trying, which, wouldn't ya know it, is exactly what Arsenal seems to be all about lately.

And you're telling me about excuses? I'm not even the one making them. Story after story with you.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

they wanted trophies, but its OBVIOUS they didn't want them if they lose.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

It's obvious Arsenal didn't want the FA Cup, that's why they played such a weak squad against our defenders + Roonandez.

It's quite clear Arsenal attempted to challenge on all 4 fronts, as all the top teams do. Denying it doesn't make a lot of sense, I'd rather my team tried on all fronts and failed than give up a trophy because they were already in a final in February.

Wait, you'd already lost the League Cup final when we knocked Arsenal out. Your point now makes no sense, whatsoever, I'm afraid.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

EPL 2011/12

Key fixture

FA V Arsenal

seriously, England friendly, 3 days later, Newcastle away, 3 days later, CL play off, 3 days later, scousers at home, 3 days later, CL play off, 3 days later, mancs away.

kthxbye


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, because other teams with international players that compete in the league, both domestic cups and the CL NEVER have these problems.

Please, explain to me- why did Arsenal not want to win the FA Cup? By the time you went out you were only in 2 competitions. You played a strong side against United in the competition. You'd already lost a trophy. I'm not getting the reasoning.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Yeah, because other teams with international players that compete in the league, both domestic cups and the CL NEVER have these problems.
> 
> Please, explain to me- why did Arsenal not want to win the FA Cup? By the time you went out you were only in 2 competitions. You played a strong side against United in the competition. You'd already lost a trophy. I'm not getting the reasoning.


So they have the 3 of the hardest fixtures consecutively in the midst of a CL qualifier? K. We did bring it on ourselves with the capitulation, but having three tough games is just suspicious.

& Wenger bothered about the FA Cup? Seriously? He played a strong team - he had to, otherwise we would have played nobodies as we had a lot of injuries and embarassed ourselves. +He was focusing on the PL anyway.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

At the start of next year we've got Arsenal, Stoke, Chelsea and Liverpool in a row at the time of the year where domestic cup and possibly CL games could slot in. Shit happens. Ultimately, it impacts on all the top teams.

I seriously do think Wenger would have been after the FA Cup, yes. It's been a long time since he's won anything, got embarrassed at the death in the League Cup, out of the CL. At that stage, you'd go for it, it's not like there were a huge amount of FA Cup games left. He'd have been gutted to have been knocked out, I'm sure.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Aren't Arsenal fans just the best.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I will never believe that Wenger didn't want to win a trophy, especially the FA Cup. That's ridiculous.


----------

